# Merkur MM comes up with 9015Movt seiko SBDX001 homage



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

Merkur Japan 9015Tuna Diver Automatic wristwatch MarineMaster Man sbdx001 Homage | eBay


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

deleted


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

me too....


TexasTaucher said:


> why oh why am i tempted by this? 9015 for under 300. I mean that alone might be worth it.


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

Same dimensions, 9015, with sapphire at one-fifth the price of one of the top 5 dive watch icons = controversy. 

The China-based seller states that it should be ready by end of May but adds there may be delays. Good thing he added that. He should know as well as anyone that there has never been a watch produced on time in China. The second picture of the watch with a broken crown in the background isn't too inspiring - they might want to change that one.

If what happened to Rolex is any indicator, they wont be able to keep up with demand - for better or worse.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

This thing where people are saying it's got a sapphire crystal oh my god it's got to be better than the seiko at a fraction of the price is quite frankly retarded 

I own a seiko mm300 and I can see the appeal in this homage but I would have to question what kind of factory and working conditions are to make what looks like a lot of watch for that money ...slave labour?? This is even before ,shipping ,profit and materials 

each to their own what I say is going to make no relevance if you buy or not 
tbh wus has gone down hill for a long time in my opinion and this doesn't help one of the reasons I hardly post anymore


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

Monkeynuts said:


> This thing where people are saying it's got a sapphire crystal oh my god it's got to be better than the seiko at a fraction of the price is quite frankly retarded
> 
> I own a seiko mm300 and I can see the appeal in this homage but I would have to question what kind of factory and working conditions are to make what looks like a lot of watch for that money ...slave labour?? This is even before ,shipping ,profit and materials
> 
> ...


I see your arguments, but I'll play the other side of this one. I have pre-ordered this watch and I look forward to seeing how it turns out. The Sharkey Tuna is pretty awesome and by the same maker, so I expect this to be of solid quality.

To speak to your arguments about the conditions I which the watch was manufactured, I can't speak to that or any other product produced in another country (specifically China). I think (opinion) that this just shows the real cost of a solid watch (SS case/bracelet, automatic mov., sapphire crystal, and ceramic bezel) and that the industry as a whole has been inflating their costs. I get that brands are expensive to maintain: R&D, advertising, retail spaces, etc..., but I think with some of these smaller/micro makers we are seeing a shift in Watch producing and overall costs.

That all being said I am super pumped to get an homage (ripoff) with some upgraded aspects at a fraction of the price of the original. I know that I probably will never to hold in my hand an actual SBDX001 without buying it first, so this will scratch that itch and maybe 2-3 years down the road my finances clear up enough to get the real thing.

Peace!

Sent from a magical unicorn.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Something about both of these feels like......

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=3724906


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

actually sharkey and Merkur is different factory. you can see the picture from Sharkey MM. from the pictures. i dare to say that merkur is much much higher than Sharkey MM.

lets wait for it. i ordered too. 


surrealblu said:


> I see your arguments, but I'll play the other side of this one. I have pre-ordered this watch and I look forward to seeing how it turns out. The Sharkey Tuna is pretty awesome and by the same maker, so I expect this to be of solid quality.
> 
> To speak to your arguments about the conditions I which the watch was manufactured, I can't speak to that or any other product produced in another country (specifically China). I think (opinion) that this just shows the real cost of a solid watch (SS case/bracelet, automatic mov., sapphire crystal, and ceramic bezel) and that the industry as a whole has been inflating their costs. I get that brands are expensive to maintain: R&D, advertising, retail spaces, etc..., but I think with some of these smaller/micro makers we are seeing a shift in Watch producing and overall costs.
> 
> ...


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

Bro.














i think its not a broken crown. its just the crown without stem...

see difference from Merkur and Sharkey?


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

guijizhupiw said:


> Bro.
> View attachment 11544170
> View attachment 11544178
> 
> ...


I can't really tell the difference in those picture. I was under the impression all of these MM300 homages are from one factory.

I ordered the Merkur because I got a Sharkey Tuna from the same seller and I was impressed.

Sent from a magical unicorn.


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

yes seller is the same. but different factory,i just emailed him. . lets wait for it. i have sharkey too. wait for this seller to provide more pictures. .



surrealblu said:


> I can't really tell the difference in those picture. I was under the impression all of these MM300 homages are from one factory.
> 
> I ordered the Merkur because I got a Sharkey Tuna from the same seller and I was impressed.
> 
> Sent from a magical unicorn.


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

guijizhupiw said:


> Bro.
> 
> i think its not a broken crown. its just the crown without stem...
> 
> see difference from Merkur and Sharkey?


Can't argue with optimism. Some see a broken crown, others just a crown w/o a stem. Think it was all the reports of broken crowns in the tuna homages that made me see the crown as half-empty. Weird pic either whicha way.


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

emailed them... its just a crown without stem.. because they dont have movt on hands ,the pics were taken in factory....



GunWale said:


> Can't argue with optimism. Some see a broken crown, others just a crown w/o a stem. Think it was all the reports of broken crowns in the tuna homages that made me see the crown as half-empty. Weird pic either whicha way.


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

guijizhupiw said:


> yes seller is the same. but different factory,i just emailed him. . lets wait for it. i have sharkey too. wait for this seller to provide more pictures. .


Good to know. Well, since the Sharkey MM300's are only through Chinese sites, I will just wait for the Merkur. I am sure both are quality watches, but we won't know that for another month or two.

Thanks for the info!

Sent from a magical unicorn.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Monkeynuts said:


> This thing where people are saying it's got a sapphire crystal oh my god it's got to be better than the seiko at a fraction of the price is quite frankly retarded
> 
> I own a seiko mm300 and I can see the appeal in this homage but I would have to question what kind of factory and working conditions are to make what looks like a lot of watch for that money ...slave labour?? This is even before ,shipping ,profit and materials
> 
> ...


I agree with you, I keep bouncing back and forth on homages and I'm comfortable with taking design ques and modeling after older no longer produced watches still I would prefer of it were not a 1 to 1 representation. These seiko knock offs just seem to cross the line into replica territory, like the deep blue turtle.. Supporting these just seems wrong to me, which again makes me question any homage. This is a personal belief and I know they will be bought,it just doesn't feel right.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

we make progress on giant shoulder...thinlk it in this way will be better. 
some swiss brands do te same but wisely. make tiny changes. but those who in china just made the first step. although they have long way to go.
anyway. they make the step. i think some day they will be bigger .



JLS36 said:


> I agree with you, I keep bouncing back and forth on homages and I'm comfortable with taking design ques and modeling after older no longer produced watches still I would prefer of it were not a 1 to 1 representation. These seiko knock offs just seem to cross the line into replica territory, like the deep blue turtle.. Supporting these just seems wrong to me, which again makes me question any homage. This is a personal belief and I know they will be bought,it just doesn't feel right.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

.


----------



## trekDS (Feb 18, 2012)

Yay, more cheap fakes.


----------



## ZIPERIAN (Feb 21, 2012)

At what point do you ask yourself how cheap of a watch do you want on your wrist? I feel like it starts to get like the how low can you go game.


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

I love the haters on this post. Oh well, I have mine ordered and once it is in I will post pics and my opinion. I personally won't have the funds for a real SBDX001/017 for at least 2 years, so this will hopefully scratch that itch. 

Now if only the seller will post pics of the bracelet/clasp. I asked about it directly and the language barrier was too much to get over. 


Sent from a magical unicorn.


----------



## RubyRose (Feb 27, 2017)

What a piece of trash. I wish these fake knock off crap so called homages weren't allowed to be advertised on WUS. I can never wrap my head around people buying no fake replica things. If you can't afford the real thing then don't bother surely or save until you can. I truely hope the people who buy these and support this find their watch falls apart and the old saying prevails, you buy ****e you buy twice


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

Not worth the argument. I look forward to seeing the quality of this watch first hand and that won't happen till June and I am cool with that.


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

1) The condescension is thick here. That is not something to be proud of.

2) It is not a fake unless the brand is trying to pass itself off as a "Seiko", which it is not.

3) The "just save up and get the real thing" theme gets tiring, unless you are talking a trivial amount. For most folks, the $1k (if used) or $2k (new) difference is laughably unrealistic. I am lucky enough right now to own an MM300 and some other nice watches. But at other points in my life, I would have loved to have had an MM300 homage.

Eager to hear about the watch when you get it...


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I will order one too if this was readily available like the sharkey turtle. I just don't want to deal with tao bao. And to all the bashers, just look at how many pages there are in the Gaualt thread and how many say its better than their Rolex, and how many people that is riding the Borealis wave. I don't see how this is any different than those brands. :-s:think:


----------



## trekDS (Feb 18, 2012)

AVS_Racing said:


> I will order one too if this was readily available like the sharkey turtle. I just don't want to deal with tao bao. And to all the bashers, just look at how many pages there are in the Gaualt thread and how many say its better than their Rolex, and how many people that is riding the Borealis wave. I don't see how this is any different than those brands. :-s:think:


Its no different. Ginault, Steinhart, Borealis, Deep Blue and the rest of the copy-watch crowd are just as bad IMO.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

I usually avoid discussing fakes or replicas. Hope this will be my first and last post on the matter. 

I own a few top tier watches. But tbh I have no problem with fakes or replicas even though I don't own any. To many a watch is just a piece of jewellery, an accessory. It is not something they put their months' salary into. But I do have problem with people who pass the fakes off as genuine either to scam or to impress. 

Obviously I don't buy the "save up for the real thing" argument. To me it's just as BS. For most people there are things in life that are way more important than an ultra expensive watch. And the folks who buy homages because there are other priorities in life, they are more sincere and genuine than those who mortgage their house for an expensive watch. 

Cheers



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This is not a homage. Call it whatever you like to justify purchasing one, but by definition it's this.


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

Until and unless it has "Seiko" on it, or has a logo that appears to trick you into thinking it is a Seiko, it is not a replica. 

This has been beaten to death already - I have no idea why this has to be brought up yet again in this instance.


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> This is not a homage. Call it whatever you like to justify purchasing one, but by definition it's this.


Thanks for the definition. If the Merkur was held next to a Seiko you can tell the 2 apart because one says Merkur and the other says Seiko so by the very definition you posted this is not a replica!!!

Sent from a magical unicorn.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

So by just changing the name on the dial that makes it OK to copy the design exactly of a watch still in production. Didn't know that, so I'll start my search for a Folex today then, as I can't afford a real one.


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> So by just changing the name on the dial that makes it OK to copy the design exactly of a watch still in production. Didn't know that, so I'll start my search for a Folex today then, as I can't afford a real one.


Well, the name is different, it has a sapphire crystal, a ceramic insert, Miyota movement, and different lume. So again, not a replica.

Sent from a magical unicorn.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

All of which any person into mods could have easily changed on the original, except for the movement as that would be a downgrade. Still a copy as most people in the know will look at that way, but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

59yukon01 said:


> All of which any person into mods could have easily changed on the original, except for the movement as that would be a downgrade. Still a copy as most people in the know will look at that way, but whatever floats your boat.


I agree with you, but it's not worth beating a dead horse, this is what this forum is all about now... The factory making these will have to take a break from making fake Rolex watches, so it's not all that bad...


----------



## danprg (Jan 25, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> So by just changing the name on the dial that makes it OK to copy the design exactly of a watch still in production. Didn't know that, so I'll start my search for a Folex today then, as I can't afford a real one.


Unfortunately that is exactly how it works and the big brands cannot pursue this legally.

That does not mean it's not a cheap piece of s**** manufactured under dubious conditions, parasitizing on a design and popularity of a different brand.


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> All of which any person into mods could have easily changed on the original, except for the movement as that would be a downgrade. Still a copy as most people in the know will look at that way, but whatever floats your boat.


Just a few more and I am done...

So you are suggesting I pay the $1500-$2200 to get a MM300, then modify it with the upgrades (except movement, I'll concede that). Nah, just gonna get the Merkur at a 5th if the price.

Sent from a magical unicorn.


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

danprg said:


> Unfortunately that is exactly how it works and the big brands cannot pursue this legally.
> 
> That does not mean it's not a cheap piece of s**** manufactured under dubious conditions, parasitizing on a design and popularity of a different brand.


It also means it could be a well built watch in a decent Chinese factory and Japanese/Swiss watch makers have been grossly over charging their customers for decades because there was no competition.

This is capitalism at its worse and I get to get an inexpensive homage from it! It may turn out to be a low quality watch and I get screwed. I am a big boy and I am willing to take that risk.

I love this discussion people and glad we can have it. Again, I will post up a write on this watch when I get it.

Sent from a magical unicorn.


----------



## RubyRose (Feb 27, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> This is not a homage. Call it whatever you like to justify purchasing one, but by definition it's this.


Don't get dragged into it. It's clearly a fake, replica, knock off so called homage and there seems to me many fake people willing to purchase a fake copy watch.


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

RubyRose said:


> Don't get dragged into it. It's clearly a fake, replica, knock off so called homage and there seems to me many fake people willing to purchase a fake copy watch.


Hahahahahaha!! Troll much?

Sent from a magical unicorn.


----------



## danprg (Jan 25, 2013)

This is like somebody spending a few years writing a book, publishing it, and then somebody else comes along, changes just the title, prints it on a lower quality paper with a few spelling errors and starts selling it for 1/10 of the price of the original.

And yet we still have discussions about revolutionizing the industry, about the original author ripping us off, etc...


----------



## RubyRose (Feb 27, 2017)

surrealblu said:


> RubyRose said:
> 
> 
> > Don't get dragged into it. It's clearly a fake, replica, knock off so called homage and there seems to me many fake people willing to purchase a fake copy watch.
> ...


Not at all. Genuine poster with the love of luxury watches. I won't apologise for speaking out if that offended you.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Meh.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

RubyRose said:


> Not at all. Genuine poster with the love of luxury watches. I won't apologise for speaking out if that offended you.


No, you called people who buy these types of watches "fake". So just because you can afford "luxury" watches, the rest of us should just save for 10+ years or be fake. Yeah, I take some offense to someone being as pretentious as you are being.

Sent from a magical unicorn.


----------



## RubyRose (Feb 27, 2017)

surrealblu said:


> RubyRose said:
> 
> 
> > Not at all. Genuine poster with the love of luxury watches. I won't apologise for speaking out if that offended you.
> ...


Many luxury watches I cannot and never will afford. The term luxury is different to us all I'm sure. For me it's usually at £1000 plus If I had to put a price on it. Where as others would call for example a seiko marinemaster 300 or sinn 103 and 104 entry level or others even call them rubbish. It's a sad state of affairs for you that some stranger make a comment online and you take offence.


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

RubyRose said:


> Many luxury watches I cannot and never will afford. The term luxury is different to us all I'm sure. For me it's usually at £1000 plus If I had to put a price on it. Where as others would call for example a seiko marinemaster 300 or sinn 103 and 104 entry level or others even call them rubbish. It's a sad state of affairs for you that some stranger make a comment online and you take offence.


It's a sad state of affairs for you that you feel the need to insult strangers for their purchase choice... especially an F'in watch. You called people like me fake and then further rub salt in it by calling me sad...

I can't afford a watch that is even 500 British whatever's, so I guess I am fake because I have to stoop to buying an homage. I hope that horse isn't too high you are on because it isn't the height that is an issue, it is the fall.

Sent from a magical unicorn.


----------



## troyr1 (Sep 16, 2016)

surrealblu said:


> It's a sad state of affairs for you that you feel the need to insult strangers for their purchase choice... especially an F'in watch. You called people like me fake and then further rub salt in it by calling me sad...
> 
> I can't afford a watch that is even 500 British whatever's, so I guess I am fake because I have to stoop to buying an homage. I hope that horse isn't too high you are on because it isn't the height that is an issue, it is the fall.
> 
> Sent from a magical unicorn.


I second this. This is a forum to celebrate all things watch related. If something doesn't catch your fancy or you disagree with something, by all means express yourself respectfully. However, to return to a thread and continuously be arrogant and disdainful, is the highest form of trolling. You don't like the watch. Great. Stop coming to the thread. There is something for everyone. You don't have to agree and you certainly don't have to chime in like you are the last word on horological ethics.

Sent from my LG-D722 using Tapatalk


----------



## trekDS (Feb 18, 2012)

surrealblu said:


> No, you called people who buy these types of watches "fake". So just because you can afford "luxury" watches, the rest of us should just save for 10+ years or be fake. Yeah, I take some offense to someone being as pretentious as you are being.


Its stealing. Dress that up all you like so you can feel ok with it. Perhaps he should have called you an accomplice rather than fake? Take whichever fits.


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

trekDS said:


> Its stealing. Dress that up all you like so you can feel ok with it. Perhaps he should have called you an accomplice rather than fake? Take whichever fits.


Hahahahahaha!! You work for Seiko? Gonna turn me in? First I am a faker and now I am a thief. Man, that tall horse is getting quite heavy with people on it.

Listen, I see you are a long time member and flipper/seller. You can't honestly say you haven't owned/sold an homage watch even as blatant as the Merkur. Welcome to the club with us thieves!

Sent from a magical unicorn.


----------



## trekDS (Feb 18, 2012)

surrealblu said:


> Listen, I see you are a long time member and flipper/seller. You can't honestly say you haven't owned/sold an homage watch even as blatant as the Merkur. Welcome to the club with us thieves!


Early on I may have bought watches with derivative designs because I didn't know any better, though none really come to mind. I certainly wouldn't buy them these days for the reasons mentioned. So you can choose to be an accomplice to design theft if you wish but claiming that others might have done it too doesn't shift any of your wrong-doing.

The reason its worth caring about protecting the work of watch makers is that we want new designs. People are shocked that a company can copy a design and produce it more cheaply than the original costs. Apparently it hasn't occured to them what it takes to create and test a new watch protoype until its a viable watch. Once all that has been done at the expense of the creator some copy-cat company comes along and takes their work and makes money from it. That is wrong, but you support it. That makes you an accomplice to the theft regardless of how you dress it up.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Going by this logic any person wearing a polo shirt that is not made by Lacoste is a fake and a thief of the original design from the 1926 US Open.
But that's not really true.
The Gull-wing car design was 'stolen' from Merc. 
Go tell a Lambo driver that they are a fake and a thief & that their V12 engine is a mere copy. 
They would probably think that you should be committed to psychiatric care.


----------



## SamaelStrings (Apr 17, 2017)

surrealblu said:


> I see your arguments, but I'll play the other side of this one. I have pre-ordered this watch and I look forward to seeing how it turns out. The Sharkey Tuna is pretty awesome and by the same maker, so I expect this to be of solid quality.
> 
> To speak to your arguments about the conditions I which the watch was manufactured, I can't speak to that or any other product produced in another country (specifically China). I think (opinion) that this just shows the real cost of a solid watch (SS case/bracelet, automatic mov., sapphire crystal, and ceramic bezel) and that the industry as a whole has been inflating their costs. I get that brands are expensive to maintain: R&D, advertising, retail spaces, etc..., but I think with some of these smaller/micro makers we are seeing a shift in Watch producing and overall costs.
> 
> ...


This a hundred times over.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

What is sad is that there is no tolerance today for differing opinions!


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

In my opinion it's supporting intellectual theft, pure and simple - taking a contemporary design, rebadging the dial with a different name and moving it to the market. It might seem better than pushing fake rolex or panerais, but not by a big margin mind you. 

We're not talking about a homage for a 30 year old watch that is prohibitively expensive to purchase, nevermind wear, and for which the patents are expired anyway...

Condemning fake watches and buying this thing is quite the paradox, but this is what the forum has become in the last year or so.


----------



## RubyRose (Feb 27, 2017)

surrealblu said:


> RubyRose said:
> 
> 
> > Many luxury watches I cannot and never will afford. The term luxury is different to us all I'm sure. For me it's usually at £1000 plus If I had to put a price on it. Where as others would call for example a seiko marinemaster 300 or sinn 103 and 104 entry level or others even call them rubbish. It's a sad state of affairs for you that some stranger make a comment online and you take offence.
> ...


If you think it's sad so be it. That's your opinion your free to voice it but it won't make one odds of difference to me as unlike you words spoken by a stranger over the Internet won't affect me in the slightest. I dislike these 'homage' watches and dislike the people who support the industry. You clearly like them so why care so much what others have to say if you like them. Stop being a snowflake and getting so upset over your choice of watch and how it might make others react


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

RubyRose: You would have done better by communicating your opinion in a civilized way, rather than in a manic rant.
You are clearly a hateful person and your poor grammar confirms, either low intelligence or English is not your first language.
You may not be aware, but your manner of communication indicates a substandard level of social interaction.
Maybe you should Relax before you do yourself some harm.


----------



## RubyRose (Feb 27, 2017)

Myman said:


> RubyRose: You would have done better by communicating your opinion in a civilized way, rather than in a manic rant.
> You are clearly a hateful person and your poor grammar confirms, either low intelligence or English is not your first language.
> You may not be aware, but your manner of communication indicates a substandard level of social interaction.
> Maybe you should Relax before you do yourself some harm.


 I struggle to see how I would do myself any harm by posting on an Internet forum about my dislike for homage watches? I would disagree in that I don't think I'm hateful however I'm more than content if you think I am. Make no difference to me and that's your opinion I'm not going to tell you that you can't have that opinion.


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

RubyRose said:


> If you think it's sad so be it. That's your opinion your free to voice it but it won't make one odds of difference to me as unlike you words spoken by a stranger over the Internet won't affect me in the slightest. I dislike these 'homage' watches and dislike the people who support the industry. You clearly like them so why care so much what others have to say if you like them. Stop being a snowflake and getting so upset over your choice of watch and how it might make others react


Typical troll. Please go find another thread to spout your hate and then call people "snowflakes" when they call you out.

Sent from a magical unicorn.


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

trekDS said:


> Early on I may have bought watches with derivative designs because I didn't know any better, though none really come to mind. I certainly wouldn't buy them these days for the reasons mentioned. So you can choose to be an accomplice to design theft if you wish but claiming that others might have done it too doesn't shift any of your wrong-doing.
> 
> The reason its worth caring about protecting the work of watch makers is that we want new designs. People are shocked that a company can copy a design and produce it more cheaply than the original costs. Apparently it hasn't occured to them what it takes to create and test a new watch protoype until its a viable watch. Once all that has been done at the expense of the creator some copy-cat company comes along and takes their work and makes money from it. That is wrong, but you support it. That makes you an accomplice to the theft regardless of how you dress it up.


I am pretty sure most people have a grasp on R&D costs. You completely forgot to add marketing and brand building. Then adding to that bottom line profit. You know what all that means to me, nothing because I can now buy a hopefully quality watch that doesn't have all that baked in!

It isn't theft, it is capitalism. This watch design is 15+ years old and the patents are more than likely already expired, so it is free game. Put on your big boy pants, quit name calling, and chill. There are several forums for "luxury" watches, so feel free to stay on those and feel better than us thieves.

Sent from a magical unicorn.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Amusing thread - I see the homage haters are out in full force

My advice - Ignore what others think. Buy what you like, Plain and simple

I draw the line around $200 on a watch - only have 2 that cost a bit more than that - a Halios Puck Homage and a Deep Blue tritium. Five or so in the $100's and the rest all under $100. You would never know it from looking at them. 

You don't have to spend a lot - lots of options with extremely well made homages, lower priced chinese options, and the ongoing hunt for bargains in "name" brands. I bought one Seiko at a great bargain but was completely unimpressed with it and sold it. It all depends on what you like. Don't worry about others


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Seller mentions that 'some parts can be exchanged with MM300'. If those parts 'happen' to be the dial, the indexes and the bracelet, then that leaves you with a near-identical watch...


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

Inq said:


> In my opinion it's supporting intellectual theft, pure and simple - taking a contemporary design, rebadging the dial with a different name and moving it to the market. It might seem better than pushing fake rolex or panerais, but not by a big margin mind you.
> 
> We're not talking about a homage for a 30 year old watch that is prohibitively expensive to purchase, nevermind wear, and for which the patents are expired anyway...
> 
> Condemning fake watches and buying this thing is quite the paradox, but this is what the forum has become in the last year or so.


...Except that it is NOT intellectual theft by any law that I am aware of. So where does that leave us? (I think I know the answer)


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

dZeak said:


> ...Except that it is NOT intellectual theft by any law that I am aware of. So where does that leave us? (I think I know the answer)


You having a laugh?! Try to keep up.

As I mentioned earlier, as long as the factory takes a break from making Folex, it's all good with me, so enjoy your watch.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

You guys still at it?

Here's a wrist shot of the real deal for chill's sake. It was my daily watch for many years.

Cheers










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

thx . perople diceide to buy or not to buy. talking about law. this more is produce more than 20 years. integency law protect that long ?


Inq said:


> You having a laugh?! Try to keep up.
> 
> As I mentioned earlier, as long as the factory takes a break from making Folex, it's all good with me, so enjoy your watch.


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

the bezel can be replaced.and seller also said that some parts quality is higher than the original...


georgefl74 said:


> Seller mentions that 'some parts can be exchanged with MM300'. If those parts 'happen' to be the dial, the indexes and the bracelet, then that leaves you with a near-identical watch...


----------



## RubyRose (Feb 27, 2017)

guijizhupiw said:


> the bezel can be replaced.and seller also said that some parts quality is higher than the original...
> 
> 
> georgefl74 said:
> ...


O come off it man. Seriously what parts are of a higher quality than the original


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

after into market. we will know it


RubyRose said:


> O come off it man. Seriously what parts are of a higher quality than the original


----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

Quick question... Why do those interested in high end "original" watches even venture into a threat with this title... Much less take so much time to activate engage in arguments??? Just wondering... 

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## RubyRose (Feb 27, 2017)

GratisShark said:


> Quick question... Why do those interested in high end "original" watches even venture into a threat with this title... Much less take so much time to activate engage in arguments??? Just wondering...
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


I'm not sure if your referring to myself as I love the SBDX001 and SBDX017 but they certianltysre not high end but they are original. For my love of the Marinemaster curiosity got the better of me to come in here to see what the replica looked like and then read comments like the fake has higher end parts apparently than the original.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

guijizhupiw said:


> the bezel can be replaced.and seller also said that some parts quality is higher than the original...


----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

RubyRose said:


> I'm not sure if your referring to myself as I love the SBDX001 and SBDX017 but they certianltysre not high end but they are original. For my love of the Marinemaster curiosity got the better of me to come in here to see what the replica looked like and then read comments like the fake has higher end parts apparently than the original.


Well let's be clear because I've read some of the snobbery already displayed here. If you want to put yourself in a league where a $1,500+ watch is not high end, feel free to do so but be careful that you don't make yourself look silly. While the Seiko you refer to is typically considered mid-range, you are trolling in a thread where the watches in question cost what? Maybe $300 max? Seems to me like you are spending a lot of time and energy for someone who will never stoop so low as to consider putting something this pedestrian on your wrist...

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Tragedy often makes for good reading. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wristclock (Jul 5, 2010)

After years in the watch game and cruising the various fora I have come to a very simplistic realization.

1) nothing really makes sense in this hobby other than pure enjoyment. Therefore buy what you like, period. 

2) I have gone through many phases and I'm back to a Neanderthal state in my world view of watches. 
Me likee, me have money, mmmmmm, me buy. Mmmmm me likee. Pretty simple stuff here. If you like the homage buy the damn thing. If you like the original, buy the damn thing.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm just going to watch from the sidelines.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

The bezel feel on my Sharkey was better than my Seiko turtle...........


----------



## RubyRose (Feb 27, 2017)

GratisShark said:


> RubyRose said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure if your referring to myself as I love the SBDX001 and SBDX017 but they certianltysre not high end but they are original. For my love of the Marinemaster curiosity got the better of me to come in here to see what the replica looked like and then read comments like the fake has higher end parts apparently than the original.
> ...


Call it what you like, the Marinemaster Is midrange look at seikos line up and it's clear to see the mm300 isn't high end in terms of price.

Thanks for the warning about looking silly, whatever would I do if some strangers on a watch forum thought I came across as silly?

I'm not showing any snobbery at all, I just know a MM300 is not high end. It's a piece I've wanted for years and I'm saving to buy but just because it takes me a year or more to save for it does not mean it's high end. I wouldn't just prefer to have the real deal than a copy on my wrist likewise I prefer to have one or two quality watches instead of a bunch of cheaper watches. That's just me.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

RubyRose said:


> That's just me.


So glad we are all not you


----------



## troyr1 (Sep 16, 2016)

maverick13z said:


> So glad we are all not you


Indeed.

Sent from my LG-D722 using Tapatalk


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

Well, just to wade into the mire, I am getting the "copy/fake".

I have the Tuna Sharkey and use it when I want to save bashing up my real Tuna (and the "fake" is an auto instead of quartz).

I had the Sharkey Turtle when I had the Padi Turtle for the same reason. When the Padi went, so did Sharkey.

The same with this one - it will take the place of the real deal to save the real one any damage. And if, like the manufacturer claims, the bezel will fit the real MM300, I will get them swapped over. A new bezel for the MM costs the almost same amount as the complete "fake".

Quality of these "Copies/fakes" has been great so far.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Imitation is the purest form of flattery. Seiko should take a cue here, those models that are copied were loved, make some more of those and quit making useless ginormous subdialed monstrosities. 

Deep Blue made a killing with their SKX and Turtle homages and I bet they're considering moving in the Tuna and MM market if the math adds up. I'm certain a lot of members will buy one of those Chinese clones as well but they won't be posting them in any WRUW threads.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

(high-end is relative)

Some of the old timers might remember this:



Back in the days before Seiko gained its current status, the MM300 was their "high-end" diver. Monocoque design without the need of a HRV. Same status as the Rolex Sea Dweller ( to me at least it is an equivalent). The SBDX001 and SBDX017 are reissues/successors, however you want to call it, to the 6159 which in turn can be traced to the 6215. These were serious diver watches in their days and definitely were the high-end of their entire range including Grand Seiko. All these can be googled so I'll just let you guys do that work 

Some time in the late 1990s' before the turn of the millenium, Seiko embarked on a market re-positioning exercise. A lot of marketing BS came out of that but basically the strategy was to push prices up to improve market perception. Good thing they did it by introducing new models (many of which I really disliked) and left many of its current models relatively untouched. Bad thing that prices began to creep up and now they have managed to extend their range to the extent that an MM300 looks mid-range. 

Seiko is well aware of the "hype" surrounding some of their historically significant models. Look at their 62MAS reissue ... pay through your nose if you want something close to the original. If you intend to pay only peanuts then they give you a set of ugly hands (pwee & yucks!). And I did not even mention the 6159 reissue. Someone in another thread mentioned that the 6105 was only $38/- back in those days and $400/- + in today's term. I am not optimistic about the price if there is indeed a reissue, unless I want those silly looking hands (speculations here!).

So, the MM300 is a high-end watch especially if you believe that high-end is not the same as high-price. Seiko in its effort to upmarket their top range created an even higher end range of watches. That's how I perceive it. YMMV and we don't have to agree on anything that I have said


----------



## RubyRose (Feb 27, 2017)

maverick13z said:


> RubyRose said:
> 
> 
> > That's just me.
> ...


So glad we are all not similar the world would be a very boring place otherwise


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

great ,


T3C said:


> (high-end is relative)
> 
> Some of the old timers might remember this:
> 
> ...


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

Love the discussion here and hate the name calling (although it looks to have calmed down!).

Looks like preorder is done for the Merkur. Now everyone who ordered will have to hurry up and wait! 


Sent from a magical unicorn.


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

yeah


surrealblu said:


> Love the discussion here and hate the name calling (although it looks to have calmed down!).
> 
> Looks like preorder is done for the Merkur. Now everyone who ordered will have to hurry up and wait!
> 
> Sent from a magical unicorn.


----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

I think they've re-listed it... 

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I think they had nearly 200 people "watching" the item on that site at one point. Design objections duly noted, he has probably sold a ton of these given the specs and price.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Simple marketing gimmick really, put up an ad with limited pieces and promptly relist when it ends


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

yes. released .


GratisShark said:


> I think they've re-listed it...
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## RubyRose (Feb 27, 2017)

Anyone picked one of these up yet as I'm interested to hear and see which parts are of higher quality than some MM300 parts


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

RubyRose said:


> Anyone picked one of these up yet as I'm interested to hear and see which parts are of higher quality than some MM300 parts


I would say the part where you part with $100 instead of $2000 is better and for all the hardex haters the sapphire crystal I don't agree with any of it but I can definitely see the appeal of it so c'elt la vie


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Monkeynuts said:


> I would say the part where you part with $100 instead of $2000 is better and for all the hardex haters the sapphire crystal I don't agree with any of it but I can definitely see the appeal of it so c'elt la vie


I think the pre-order price is $279. I don't think anyone expects it to be nicer than the genuine article.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> I think the pre-order price is $279. I don't think anyone expects it to be nicer than the genuine article.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


I think you will be surprised people will convince themselves it's on pair or better I say you can't argue with a fool if you do it's hard to tell the fool


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Monkeynuts said:


> I think you will be surprised people will convince themselves it's on pair or better I say you can't argue with a fool if you do it's hard to tell the fool


With 9015 (pre-orders), DD sapphire, ceramic bezel, monocoque case, etc, it probably represents a lot of value if the finishing is reasonable. People will have to make up their own minds on the more controversial aspects (like the Sharkey Tunas).

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> With 9015 (pre-orders), DD sapphire, ceramic bezel, monocoque case, etc, it probably represents a lot of value if the finishing is reasonable. People will have to make up their own minds on the more controversial aspects (like the Sharkey Tunas).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


thats right tbh I couldn't careless 
I personally brought a sharky apocalypse and it was ok this I don't personally don't like as the mm300 is still being made so this feels to be more like a rep but that's just my opinion each to their own , my opinion is just me personally if people want to buy it they will


----------



## RubyRose (Feb 27, 2017)

Radar1 said:


> Monkeynuts said:
> 
> 
> > I would say the part where you part with $100 instead of $2000 is better and for all the hardex haters the sapphire crystal I don't agree with any of it but I can definitely see the appeal of it so c'elt la vie
> ...


Well there are people a few posts above in this thread claiming that this homage has some parts of higer quality than a genuine SBDX001 and my question to them is what parts?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

RubyRose said:


> Well there are people a few posts above in this thread claiming that this homage has some parts of higer quality than a genuine SBDX001 and my question to them is what parts?


An argument might be made for the crystal, but Hardlex has a counter-point as well (resistance to shatter). Aside from that? Ceramic bezel more robust than lacquer coating on MM300. Nothing else in the equation in terms of what may be "better quality ".

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

RubyRose said:


> Well there are people a few posts above in this thread claiming that this homage has some parts of higer quality than a genuine SBDX001 and my question to them is what parts?


No one will know till June at the earliest. I think the vast majority of people ordering this watch know it won't be the same quality of a Seiko. At 1/5 the price it is worth the risk for me since I will probably never be able to afford an MM300.

Sent from a magical unicorn.


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

Monkeynuts said:


> I think you will be surprised people will convince themselves it's on pair or better I say you can't argue with a fool if you do it's hard to tell the fool


Dang, and I thought we were beyond the name calling. Way to keep it classy.

Sent from a magical unicorn.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

surrealblu said:


> Dang, and I thought we were beyond the name calling. Way to keep it classy.
> 
> Sent from a magical unicorn.


I don't think I was name calling that was not my intention if you felt like that then I'm sorry 
My quote was just a general observation I haven't read all the previous pages so not aware of any name calling that went on again sorry if you felt it was maybe aimed at you but it wasn't


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

Monkeynuts said:


> I don't think I was name calling that was not my intention if you felt like that then I'm sorry
> My quote was just a general observation I haven't read all the previous pages so not aware of any name calling that went on again sorry if you felt it was maybe aimed at you but it wasn't


Just calling you out for calling people fools on this thread. Apparently anyone buying this watch is a faker, a thief, or a fool. Yeah, I know you didn't call anyone specific a fool and I didn't take it personally.

Just funny to see people get worked up over a homage like this.

Sent from a magical unicorn.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

surrealblu said:


> Just calling you out for calling people fools on this thread. Apparently anyone buying this watch is a faker, a thief, or a fool. Yeah, I know you didn't call anyone specific a fool and I didn't take it personally.
> 
> Just funny to see people get worked up over a homage like this.
> 
> Sent from a magical unicorn.


Wow ok thanks for that

Ok I should of stayed away from this thread as it looks like I'm bothered believe me I'm not at all , buy it buy a 100 of them I do not care in the slightest

And I'm not calling anyone a fool on this thread I'm saying when it's made anyone who thinks it's equal or better is a fool why?
1. The seiko is the original it is the pivot that every other copy is basing themselves on even if something is exactly the same it's impossible to be better than the original 
2. Movement comparisons the seiko wins easily 
3. It's a seiko 
4. History 
5. Again it's a seiko 
6. And again history blah blah blah I'm not getting dragged into this anymore they has been a misunderstanding on your part and I've apologised end of


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

Monkeynuts said:


> Wow ok thanks for that
> 
> Ok I should of stayed away from this thread as it looks like I'm bothered believe me I'm not at all , buy it buy a 100 of them I do not care in the slightest
> 
> ...


Hahahahahaha! You called people fools, then did a half way apology, and now get defensive. Quit arguing with a fool!!!

Sent from a magical unicorn.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

surrealblu said:


> Hahahahahaha! You called people fools, then did a half way apology, and now get defensive. Quit arguing with a fool!!!
> 
> Sent from a magical unicorn.


Ok will do


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm just curious .. people don't seem to get mad about a lot of "homage" watches..

Steinharts, those Tissell Sub ones, the 62mas homage seems to be getting all the love... even though seiko has a reissue coming..

so what is up with this one?? why all the hate... it has no Seiko logos anyplace... I don't see how this one is any different than the Steinhart's or Tissell?


----------



## fildef (Nov 3, 2013)

atarione said:


> I'm just curious .. people don't seem to get mad about a lot of "homage" watches..
> 
> Steinharts, those Tissell Sub ones, the 62mas homage seems to be getting all the love... even though seiko has a reissue coming..
> 
> so what is up with this one?? why all the hate... it has no Seiko logos anyplace... I don't see how this one is any different than the Steinhart's or Tissell?


|>


----------



## OldeCrow (Feb 11, 2006)

Does it even matter what people who argue about nothing for 11 pages think? 
I mean we're only at 11 pages so this is junior league still...
Everything I needed to know was on the first page in the first post. Looked, clicked, paid, done...


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

OldeCrow said:


> Does it even matter what people who argue about nothing for 11 pages think?
> 
> I mean we're only at 11 pages so this is junior league still...


I have more posts per page, only three pages for me.

(exact same stuff, though)


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

because inthis homage market. there is one more competiters


fildef said:


> |>


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

all in all, prejudice. If a us or eu brand do homages. some guys will say: because bla bla bla so bla bla bla..if a chinses makermaker makes homage. they say hey. its fake . its ....blabla bla..


atarione said:


> I'm just curious .. people don't seem to get mad about a lot of "homage" watches..
> 
> Steinharts, those Tissell Sub ones, the 62mas homage seems to be getting all the love... even though seiko has a reissue coming..
> 
> so what is up with this one?? why all the hate... it has no Seiko logos anyplace... I don't see how this one is any different than the Steinhart's or Tissell?


----------



## quarzaro (Feb 2, 2016)

atarione said:


> I'm just curious .. people don't seem to get mad about a lot of "homage" watches..
> 
> Steinharts, those Tissell Sub ones, the 62mas homage seems to be getting all the love... even though seiko has a reissue coming..
> 
> so what is up with this one?? why all the hate... it has no Seiko logos anyplace... I don't see how this one is any different than the Steinhart's or Tissell?


To be fair the 62mas homage startet way before the Seiko reissue even was anounced. The Original at the time had not been produced for a very long time and is not affordable for many people.

Luckily the seiko reissue is expensiv, so still not for the same audience


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

quarzaro said:


> To be fair the 62mas homage startet way before the Seiko reissue even was anounced. The Original at the time had not been produced for a very long time and is not affordable for many people.
> 
> Luckily the seiko reissue is expensiv, so still not for the same audience


There will also be a lesser priced option from Seiko as well. Still a little pricy, IMO, but that should drop in time.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Some people think this watch is ok as long as the legal argument for building it has been met. For those people the watch can be an exact replica in every way other than the logo and the name of the dial and it is worthy of being considered an homage. Other people will only consider it an homage if it had some original design input and simply paid tribute to the mm300. Others are not as concerned about design as long as the watch that it is mimicking is out of production or vastly inaccessible due to pricing. And finally you have the group of people who are not bothered at all even if it is an exact clone so long as they can buy it for one tenth of the price of the original. And I'm sure there are variations of all of those positions that I haven't mentioned. 

Overall this is an argument about morality. We all draw the line at different points. And without an objective standard all you get is the type of bickering we've had for several pages. 

Overall i believe this watch will sell plenty because of the price and the design that it mimics. I do not believe it has staying power in the overall watch Community because it's too close of a resemblance to the original.

To me buying this watch is similar to the guy that's marrying a trophy wife. Yes she's hot, and all your buddies will probably be impressed , but it's just a matter of time till you realize that the beauty is only skin deep and you'll be filing for divorce papers. .......That is unless the guy is just as shallow as she is. ( my apologies to anybody that thinks this is name calling )

I hope Sharkey/Merkur does sell plenty of these because it will only drive interest into the real thing. That means more of the genuine article will show up in the pre-owned Market at better prices for me to buy. 


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I ordered one. Because of the very nature of the "exact" design, it will give me a strong sense of how the real McCoy would wear, without shelling out $2700 CDN (the only used watch I have ever bought was a Seamaster, and that tendency is unlikely to change). My concern with the MM300 right from day one is that it will wear too tall and feel unwieldy. This will answer that question definitively for me, and I will just have to deal with any "moral" or "ethical" baggage that may come with it. If I like how it wears, I will commit more to getting the Seiko. Unless I get distracted by some other shiny object, lol... like maybe this one:


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

what do you think on those pics? i can find plenty of BIG Brands did it the same way.





















































valuewatchguy said:


> Some people think this watch is ok as long as the legal argument for building it has been met. For those people the watch can be an exact replica in every way other than the logo and the name of the dial and it is worthy of being considered an homage. Other people will only consider it an homage if it had some original design input and simply paid tribute to the mm300. Others are not as concerned about design as long as the watch that it is mimicking is out of production or vastly inaccessible due to pricing. And finally you have the group of people who are not bothered at all even if it is an exact clone so long as they can buy it for one tenth of the price of the original. And I'm sure there are variations of all of those positions that I haven't mentioned.
> 
> Overall this is an argument about morality. We all draw the line at different points. And without an objective standard all you get is the type of bickering we've had for several pages.
> 
> ...


----------



## fildef (Nov 3, 2013)

And guijizhupiw what do you think about that?


----------



## fildef (Nov 3, 2013)

Sorry two times.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

guijizhupiw said:


> what do you think on those pics? i can find plenty of BIG Brands did it the same way.


As i said before i think sharkey/merkur/Ourobros/etc that are doing the mm300 replica/homage/clone will sell a lot of watches because of the design they mimic and the price they sell at. I would not buy one personally.

I think these models do not have staying power because most would view them as replicas with a different name on the dial. Your opinion may differ. Plus i believe you get what you pay. To build a watch this cheap based off of an original that has never been accused of being over priced.....something has got to give.

BUT I encourage you to buy one or ten. It will attract more people to want the real thing because it is a beautiful design.

I dont know anything about rolex or the other watches you posted. Without history and context I dont know what i can say.

Good luck with the Merkur!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

Was there as much controversy over this little number?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/whats-comparable-seiko-mm300-2753538-2.html#post24372050


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

electorn said:


> Was there as much controversy over this little number?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/whats-comparable-seiko-mm300-2753538-2.html#post24372050


The anko or as i call it the Uh-oh, was a tribute to The 6159

The handset, markers, and inclusion of a bracelet were all unique to the Anko.

But yes people hated that one as well, especially on other forums.










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

Ah, sorry about that, my bad. It does look OK to me, although I did read of some QC issues with it.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

I read the EBay listing and cringed when I read these points.......

*Whole Watch Will come up in JUNE 2017(may be delayed. need to make it perfect ! will keep you updated.)
*
**Item have to be marked shipped due Ebay rugulations. *
 **the rest 199 will be paid by Paypal after the whole watch come out.*

*"**Deposit Profit*
*1TO THose WHo Pay Deposit . the Rest Of Money will be 10% off thru Paypal.(only need to pay 179USD)

2TO those who Pay Deposit. will have priority to get the watch with MIYOTA 9015MOVT High beat 28800BPH. (6R15 is 21600BPH)

3TO those who Pay Deposit. will have a one more free ruber strap . 

4 to those who pays Deposit will have 3years Warranty for Movt. (Half Half Shipping cost)
(After the whole watch out MOVT warranty 1 Year)"
 
"2)pls check the pictures clearly. we sell the item as it shows in the picture. 
*
we will not re-ship any free parts of the watch after been shipped .ask detail picture 

from us before you buy it ,thanks for your attention. 

-Repair： 

We do not offer repair job after the watch have been sold. "


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Clearly some language/translation issues in play, but I don't really see anything egregious here at all. It's a pre-order, much like any other and for that the buyer gets the following perks:

- 10% discount on final price
- priority for 9015 movement (though it isn't clear what everyone else would get - 6R15?)
- free rubber strap
- three year warranty on movement (vs one year - but who really cares?)

It does sound like an "all sales final" proposition, and for $279 the buyer will have to decide if that risk is worth it. The seller's track record appears to be pretty solid, and previous watches from the same factory seem to have been generally well-received.


----------



## Newton13 (Feb 3, 2008)

Don't know how confidant in that warranty I'd be if repairs aren't offered.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Newton13 said:


> Don't know how confidant in that warranty I'd be if repairs aren't offered.


Agreed, though there are standard eBay (and Paypal, if applicable) buyer protection measures in place as well. I don't think everyone should expect the worst just because it is a Chinese seller and factory.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Being spoiled silly on titanium lightness I've already opted for an SBDX007 vs the regular SBDX001 and 017 so it's not as much a temptation...but it still is. 

I guess the best part of wearing an expensive Seiko is that if someone who's not 'in the know asks you about it you can just shrug it off 'nothing much, its just a Seiko'. I don't like people knowing much about my habits and expenses. At the same time there's a lot of history there, you either know it and respect it, or you don't know jack.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Sorry couldn't help myself daughter just brought this back from school and it felt like a perfect photo opportunity, please don't take any offence homage people


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

The rude Snarky and seemingly condescending comments made by the op should be enough to stay away. That followed by the unwillingness to post adequate translations of their terms shows a lack of care of the product and a disregard for us the consumer. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


A beautiful example. I keep coming back to stare at this picture.


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

may be next time for gold one ah.


T3C said:


> A beautiful example. I keep coming back to stare at this picture.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> To build a watch this cheap based off of an original that has never been accused of being over priced.


LOL, good one. Yea, $2,000 is not overpriced, lol



valuewatchguy said:


> Plus i believe you get what you pay.


I believe a fool and his money is soon parted - and someone who spends $2,000 on a watch that costs at least 20 times less than that to manufacture , well . . . .

Oh - and for the record, if I was to buy the MM300 homage, I would buy the Sharkey version myself. I own the Sharkey Tuna and Sharkey 6105-8110 and am extremely pleased at the quality of them


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

i dont think there are alot of guyes arguing on this brands. 
funny, why ?



fildef said:


> And guijizhupiw what do you think about that?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

maverick13z said:


> LOL, good one. Yea, $2,000 is not overpriced, lol
> 
> I believe a fool and his money is soon parted - and someone who spends $2,000 on a watch that costs at least 20 times less than that to manufacture , well . . . .
> 
> Oh - and for the record, if I was to buy the MM300 homage, I would buy the Sharkey version myself. I own the Sharkey Tuna and Sharkey 6105-8110 and am extremely pleased at the quality of them


Expensive and overpriced are not always the same thing. But if you believe the MM300 only costs $100 to manufacture I dont think there is anything else to discuss.

I'm glad to hear you like the Sharkey Tuna and 6105. I personally like the 6105 version quite a bit. Enjoy the MM300 replica as well. As i have mentioned before, please buy more than one.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

guijizhupiw said:


> i dont think there are alot of guyes arguing on this brands.
> funny, why ?


Plenty of people dont like them either but those specific models tends to get a pass because they

1. Are homages of originals that are long long out of production

and

2. Have some technical differences with the originals, namely the size and case details

But you are correct there is sometimes a double standard.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

All in All.. ... doubel standard. Bro...


valuewatchguy said:


> Plenty of people dont like them either but those specific models tends to get a pass because they
> 
> 1. Are homages of originals that are long long out of production
> 
> ...


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

MERKUR will have a second vertion - No date one, they said it will come out after the first generation and the mvt probbably be TY28 ， high beat 28800


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

guijizhupiw said:


> All in All.. ... doubel standard. Bro...


Really? .....more like double vision










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

If I can buy one not via pre order I don't mind trying one out


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

see universal and PP comparison.



valuewatchguy said:


> Really? .....more like double vision
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

I keep thinking this whole thread is a giant piss take.
The name MERKER sounds like someone saying AMERICA with a mouth full of marbles.
Carbon copy rebrands and an obstinate/ snarky OP ......are we sure this isn't all some sort of performance art?


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Expensive and overpriced are not always the same thing. But if you believe the MM300 only costs $100 to manufacture I dont think there is anything else to discuss.


In this case they are. And if you think the MM300 costs much more than that to manufacture, well then yes - I too don't think there is anything else to discuss

If you want to buy an absurdly overpriced watch simply because of the name, who am I to stop you


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

Ever heard that saying, A little knowledge is a dangerous thing



matthew P said:


> I keep thinking this whole thread is a giant piss take.
> The name MERKER sounds like someone saying AMERICA with a mouth full of marbles.
> Carbon copy rebrands and an obstinate/ snarky OP ......are we sure this isn't all some sort of performance art?


----------



## RubyRose (Feb 27, 2017)

maverick13z said:


> valuewatchguy said:
> 
> 
> > To build a watch this cheap based off of an original that has never been accused of being over priced.
> ...


Now you've just shown who the fool is if you believe the Marinemaster 300 costs 100 bucks to manufacture.

To you $2000 might be over priced to others $2000 for the MM300 provides execellent value for money especially in the new SBDX017.


----------



## RubyRose (Feb 27, 2017)

guijizhupiw said:


> Ever heard that saying, A little knowledge is a dangerous thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ever heard that copying an orginal design like for like and changing the brand name is just a shamless copy. That's the very definition of a replica


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

The marinemaster series of dive watches is not just your run-of-the-mill dive watches. They are designed and built to take the stress of handling great depth for prolonged period of time. Back then the oft compared example was not even the Rolex Submariner but the Sea Dweller which has an HRV. The MM performs the same without needing the HRV. Not sure how much the SD cost now but I am sure it is at least 3x, possibly 4x, that of the MM300. From that perspective, the MM300 is indeed value for money. Put it another way: I would spend $2k on an MM300 but I will not spend $200 on the Merkur if my life depended on it.


----------



## jonasbry (Jun 20, 2012)

Soo, has anyone ordered the "Uroborus" version off Taobao?


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

are u feeling shamless your self ? you have two eyes one nose and one mouse . 
what a shame....


RubyRose said:


> Ever heard that copying an orginal design like for like and changing the brand name is just a shamless copy. That's the very definition of a replica


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## jonasbry (Jun 20, 2012)

@guijizhupiw - are you involved with the project? Do you have any more pictures to share with us?


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Cobia said:


> View attachment 11786322


I think you meant IBTL


----------



## RubyRose (Feb 27, 2017)

guijizhupiw said:


> are u feeling shamless your self ? you have two eyes one nose and one mouse .
> what a shame....
> 
> 
> ...


I do own a mouse the only pet I have is my 1 year old boxer dog.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

I think the OP is perfectly happy seeing all of you regularly bumping this thread to the top


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Unfortunately this thread has basically become free advertising for a watch brand promoting a copy/replica. You want to buy it that's fine be happy, but please don't refer to it as a homage.


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Unfortunately this thread has basically become free advertising for a watch brand promoting a copy/replica. You want to buy it that's fine be happy, but please don't refer to it as a homage.


It's a homage.

Sent from a magical unicorn.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

In the strictest sense, a copy/replica has the same badging as the original. That does not apply here. I can respect arguments from both sides.


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

Merkur Authorised Dealer??? :-d:-d:-d


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Haha, classic. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

what do you think a homage should be like ?



59yukon01 said:


> Unfortunately this thread has basically become free advertising for a watch brand promoting a copy/replica. You want to buy it that's fine be happy, but please don't refer to it as a homage.


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

in your home country? 


HIPdeluxe said:


> Merkur Authorised Dealer??? :-d:-d:-d
> 
> View attachment 11794546


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

guijizhupiw said:


> what do you think a homage should be like ?


IMO it's for an item no longer in production, that is now being brought back, or paid homage to. Not something still in production and then labeled with another name. My opinion matters not though,.


----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)

guijizhupiw said:


> what do you think a homage should be like ?


Generally speaking, an homage should pay tribute/respect to a particular style. Blatantly copying something and slapping a different name on it doesn't make it an homage.

Get some original ideas.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Let's be clear here - there is no black and white answer. This topic is always volatile and always clouded by a pretty broad grey zone that is open to personal interpretation and subjectivity. The watch is not a fake or a copy, because it does not proclaim to be a Seiko MM300. Perhaps the word "replica" would be better suited here, but I am not sure because there are no hard and fast rules. I do not believe that it is sufficiently different from the Seiko to warrant a designation of "homage", but again, that is purely personal opinion.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

" Cheap Rip Off "

Definitions from Wikipedia

*Cheap* may refer to:


Inexpensive, very low cost or expense.
*Rip off* or *rip-off* may refer to:


Ripoff, a term used for mischievous financial transactions, copies, imitations or plagiarism.

These are literally the first definitions offered on wikipedia.

IMO the rebrand maybe technically not illegal, the idea thats its anything else other than horological plagiarism isn't up for debate to me.

While the legal result would need be decided in a court of law, the moral decision that we all get to make will be decided with our dollars and comments.

IMO a homage takes a watch that is no longer available, makes subtle changes to the original and allows the watch buying public to wear a design that they otherwise would not be able to own in its original form or condition.


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

To all the self righteous Samaritans....take it away Idena...

......"Let it go, let it go
 Turn away and slam the door
 I don't care
 what they're going to say
 Let the storm rage on.
 The cold never bothered me anyway".........

That was beautiful, thank you Frozen....


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

I've said from the start I can definitely see the appeal, of course it's appealing it's a cheap mm300 what's not to like? 

rep talk is not allowed here but I was a member of it brought myself a lot of rep watches before I went gen and realised the error of my ways of course I own no reps now but it led me here so I'm thankful for that 
What bothers me with reps is not the quality as it can be good but the illegal trade as in what else am I funding? Who is making these watches? Slave Labour? 

The best criminals are ex-criminals, capitalise and go legit equals no hassle I wonder if that is what we are seeing here and with the puck homages? 
If you people are cool with the moral issues I'm not throwing stones I've been there then I think you will be getting a extremely good watch for the money is it the kind of watch to be proud of? No.. would you be happy to hand that watch down to your son? Of course not 

the seiko is going nowhere soon and who knows if you end up loving this watch you might end up doing what I did and go the gen route and buy the real deal 
but we all love watches so let's just appreciate we have fantastic taste


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

matthew P said:


> " Cheap Rip Off "
> 
> Definitions from Wikipedia
> 
> ...


Sure, but you're still ascribing personal/subjective opinions to pick those two words. Absolutely it borrows extremely heavily from the Seiko. Lots of other brands take a similar strategy as well. It is therefore a gradation and very difficult to identify a precise point on that continuum. Some of the discord here is based on emotional response. That's ok too, if it is recognised as such.


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

matthew P said:


> " Cheap Rip Off "
> 
> Definitions from Wikipedia
> 
> ...


Okay, so according to this entire thread, if you buy this watch you are:

Fake
A Thief
A Fool
And are not moral

I don't know if I could be more excited about getting this watch! I didn't realize there were that many cowboys around here that had tall horses.

Sent from a magical unicorn.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Monkeynuts said:


> I've said from the start I can definitely see the appeal, of course it's appealing it's a cheap mm300 what's not to like?
> 
> rep talk is not allowed here but I was a member of it brought myself a lot of rep watches before I went gen and realised the error of my ways of course I own no reps now but it led me here so I'm thankful for that
> What bothers me with reps is not the quality as it can be good but the illegal trade as in what else am I funding? Who is making these watches? Slave Labour?
> ...


You know what they say about the sincerest form of flattery...

Looks like he sold 63 on the first posting. Probably a ton more since then. I think it is now sold out.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

surrealblu said:


> Okay, so according to this entire thread, if you buy this watch you are:
> 
> Fake
> A Thief
> ...


Lol but you did misquote me I said 'anyone who thinks it's better is a fool' not who buys it in the first place


----------



## diver1954 (Feb 22, 2015)

The Mod's should move this over to the Seiko forum, I think that would be much more entertaining seeing all the fanbois heads explode. Start it off by saying, here is a mm300 alternative with Sapphire and Ceramic Insert, that would bring the whole forum down lol.


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

guijizhupiw said:


> in your home country?


No...closer to yours.


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

sold out



Radar1 said:


> You know what they say about the sincerest form of flattery...
> 
> Looks like he sold 63 on the first posting. Probably a ton more since then. I think it is now sold out.


----------



## fildef (Nov 3, 2013)

Some news for this project?


----------



## Newton13 (Feb 3, 2008)

It's not a project. It's a "factory" in China.


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

fildef said:


> Some news for this project?


The last I heard from the eBay seller is that they will have the first model up on eBay within the next couple weeks and the pre-orders shipped end of June early July. I can't wait to see how they turn out!

Sent from a magical unicorn


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

surrealblu said:


> The last I heard from the eBay seller is that they will have the first model up on eBay within the next couple weeks and the pre-orders shipped end of June early July. I can't wait to see how they turn out!
> 
> Sent from a magical unicorn


Wouldn't he want to ship the pre-orders before he starts listing them on *bay? (do we know that the *bay listing would be for the finished ship-ready watch and not another pre-order?)


----------



## jonasbry (Jun 20, 2012)

GunWale said:


> Wouldn't he want to ship the pre-orders before he starts listing them on *bay? (do we know that the *bay listing would be for the finished ship-ready watch and not another pre-order?)


I think he meant that he will put up photos on eBay?


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

jonasbry said:


> I think he meant that he will put up photos on eBay?


Correct, the photos of the finished product will be on eBay but I don't think full time ordering is available, still pre-orders.

Sent from a magical unicorn


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Looks like some more were released, but maybe those are now gone too.


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

sample dial comes out without luminous. sellers said some details need to be revised.


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

After all this time waiting, this is a very disappointing image to see.
I don't have a good feeling about the project at all, especially with the lack of information on how everything is progressing - I hope I am wrong though.


----------



## Smiler62 (May 25, 2014)

Agreed.....The end of June has come and gone, so we need some feedback from the seller.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow! I will never get the time I spent reading this back...


----------



## Smiler62 (May 25, 2014)

Just had a reply from the seller regarding the Merkur.



*hi dave

"All sample will be finished in couple of days. Will update picture once available. I have some parts already posted on the listing u may have a look now. The final version will have better quality"

*

*So, he responded quickly, and hopefully we will have new photos available this week at some point......Hope this alleviates any fears you fellers may have, I too am getting a little anxious *


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

*seller updated the Lume !!!!



*


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

Smiler62 said:


> Just had a reply from the seller regarding the Merkur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can confirm this as well because I sent the seller pretty much the same question yesterday and got the same response. I am not too worried just impatient and I want to see what I am getting.

Sent from a magical unicorn


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

the sample dial with lume have updated from seller.
lume is really good... but still need to correct some details .
















Smiler62 said:


> Just had a reply from the seller regarding the Merkur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

So the seller lists a pre-order with many pics of a watch that appears to be well-past pre-production including pics of a finished dial. He originally says it will be ready by end of May, then revises to sometime in June. And, now he is still working on dial design samples? Does he have a case sample approved, or has he even started? "All sample will be finished in couple of days" is very vague - he may have to wait further months to get protos of his sample changes - which he seems to already indicate by his latest dial being noted as "not final version." I think the seller should have mentioned in his original listing that all he had were unapproved unsampled drawings. He was way over-optimistic (at best) about stating end of May for a finished watch.


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

but good products worth to wait ,right？ dude.



guijizhupiw said:


> *seller updated the Lume !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *





GunWale said:


> So the seller lists a pre-order with many pics of a watch that appears to be well-past pre-production including pics of a finished dial. He originally says it will be ready by end of May, then revises to sometime in June. And, now he is still working on dial design samples? Does he have a case sample approved, or has he even started? "All sample will be finished in couple of days" is very vague - he may have to wait further months to get protos of his sample changes - which he seems to already indicate by his latest dial being noted as "not final version." I think the seller should have mentioned in his original listing that all he had were unapproved unsampled drawings. He was way over-optimistic (at best) about stating end of May for a finished watch.


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

*just emailed the seller . the case will be finished tonight. he will updated the pictures tonight. cant wait to see it !!!!!!!!!!!*



GunWale said:


> So the seller lists a pre-order with many pics of a watch that appears to be well-past pre-production including pics of a finished dial. He originally says it will be ready by end of May, then revises to sometime in June. And, now he is still working on dial design samples? Does he have a case sample approved, or has he even started? "All sample will be finished in couple of days" is very vague - he may have to wait further months to get protos of his sample changes - which he seems to already indicate by his latest dial being noted as "not final version." I think the seller should have mentioned in his original listing that all he had were unapproved unsampled drawings. He was way over-optimistic (at best) about stating end of May for a finished watch.


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

There is an updated ebay listing. He also has a new pic of crystal and ceramic bezel. The bezel looks particularly nice with silver painted indices. We will see


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Is the pre-order still open? I pledged no more watches for 2017 but at the rate this one's going it will probably miss that time-frame lol.

I'd wager the seller will come through though, even if it takes awhile. Better to have a well thought out end product.


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

i think no more pre orders??


georgefl74 said:


> Is the pre-order still open? I pledged no more watches for 2017 but at the rate this one's going it will probably miss that time-frame lol.
> 
> I'd wager the seller will come through though, even if it takes awhile. Better to have a well thought out end product.


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

I am very pleased that there has been some info put out at last, thank you chaps for chasing this up. I feel a little more optimistic about this for now. Fingers crossed for a Christmas delivery!


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

Finally come out！ but seller said still need to revised some details , make it perfect !!
link here : 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Merkur-Japan-9015Tuna-Diver-Automatic-wristwatch-MarineMaster-Man-sbdx001-Homage-/172562881638?






















































electorn said:


> I am very pleased that there has been some info put out at last, thank you chaps for chasing this up. I feel a little more optimistic about this for now. Fingers crossed for a Christmas delivery!


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

So far I am impressed. Looks like a lot of watch for $280! 


Sent from a magical unicorn


----------



## Smiler62 (May 25, 2014)

Well......Cover me in Syrup and coat me with Goose feathers !!!......That is looking sweeeeeeeeet


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

Very impressed indeed, I am really looking forward to this release now. Thanks again to everyone for the info/link.

I can't quite believe how my thoughts have turned around after seeing those photos.


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

yes cant wait to see .glad you changed your mind on this project.



electorn said:


> Very impressed indeed, I am really looking forward to this release now. Thanks again to everyone for the info/link.
> 
> I can't quite believe how my thoughts have turned around after seeing those photos.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

It does look pretty good at this point for all of us on the fence. I'm not taking unnecessary risks with preorders and dodged quite a bullet with the Tactico Anko. Like I said, I think this seller will deliver.


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

I just fully paid my pre-order! I am all in. I know it will be another month now before I get it, but I feel like this will finally happen!


Sent from a magical unicorn


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

yeah ~


surrealblu said:


> I just fully paid my pre-order! I am all in. I know it will be another month now before I get it, but I feel like this will finally happen!
> 
> Sent from a magical unicorn


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Do we know about that ceramic insert, same diameter as MM300?, I am wondering is it interchangeable.


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

its same size per seller said to me. but i dont have MM300. i dont konw whether its really fit or not.

but seller opened the link again: seems not preorder.

http://stores.ebay.com.hk/Beijing-Watch-Seller?_rdc=1


----------



## OldeCrow (Feb 11, 2006)

surrealblu said:


> I just fully paid my pre-order! I am all in. I know it will be another month now before I get it, but I feel like this will finally happen!
> 
> Sent from a magical unicorn


I got an ebay message telling me he was going to bill me but haven't got a request in paypal yet... Getting anxious so far it looks like a much better piece than the Crepas/Anko...


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

hands , fantastic !!!!!


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

OldeCrow said:


> I got an ebay message telling me he was going to bill me but haven't got a request in paypal yet... Getting anxious so far it looks like a much better piece than the Crepas/Anko...


I got the same ebay message. I replied to him with my shipping address, and he replied back saying he couldn't find my PayPal address so he could request the payment balance. He gave me his PayPal address, so I paid the balance to his account this morning.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Paid up full balance. I believe these are scheduled for delivery next month if I remember correctly. It will be interesting to see this one side by side with my 017 Marinemaster 300.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

DEMO111 said:


> Paid up full balance. I believe these are scheduled for delivery next month if I remember correctly. It will be interesting to see this one side by side with my 017 Marinemaster 300.


Did he invoice you Dave? I replied with info he requested and heard nothing further.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Just found this. what did you guys pay for preorder? I'm seeing them for $300 as a buyitnow with estimated shipping aug/sep


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

Toothbras said:


> Just found this. what did you guys pay for preorder? I'm seeing them for $300 as a buyitnow with estimated shipping aug/sep


If you preordered you paid $280 total, so a little discount.

Sent from a magical unicorn


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

I have paid mine today. Will you be posting a little review of them both together? I think it would make interesting reading.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Radar1 said:


> Did he invoice you Dave? I replied with info he requested and heard nothing further.


Yes, he invoiced me. He first requested my shipping info through ebay. Then a day or two later he sent me an invoice through paypal for the final balance.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

electorn said:


> I have paid mine today. Will you be posting a little review of them both together? I think it would make interesting reading.


Yes, I'll probably shoot some side by side pics with my MM300 when my Merkur arrives.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

DEMO111 said:


> Yes, he invoiced me. He first requested my shipping info through ebay. Then a day or two later he sent me an invoice through paypal for the final balance.


Ok. Same here excepting the final invoice. Thanks a lot.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Seems a bit of an odd way to go about things. This arrived earlier today:

hi i can not find your order in ebay and paypal./ strangely. i konw you paid the depodit 
pls paid this account : ************** 179 usd. and leave me your mobile here thx!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ maybe it's me but this whole prepayment on eBay thing is super shady and I'm sure it is against the rules. I don't think there will be any eBay protection if anything went wrong


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ maybe it's me but this whole prepayment on eBay thing is super shady and I'm sure it is against the rules. I don't think there will be any eBay protection if anything went wrong


There is PayPal protection if nothing else. But what's the statute of limitations on that?? The first payment was in April...

He has great feedback (99.6%), but there is no doubt these are odd comments. Perhaps to circumvent eBay policy in some way. I received a shipping notice a couple of months ago, because there is a limit on that as well. I can't say that the rules have been adhered to, but am hopeful that he will deliver.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Well completing the sale outside eBay earns him 9% on eBay fees. That's quite a bit.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

9percent could be his total profit margin...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

I've only just discovered this thread, the pictures look amazing for the price!

Hmmmm... now I'm starting to wonder how good the bezel will turn out to be, whether it might fit original MM300s and spares later be sold seperately for modding.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I always remember what a wise old man once told me. "You get what you pay for"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

For those that feel that $300 is too cheap for this watch, I notice the same seller very thoughtfully offers the same watch for $2000 in a separate listing. No doubt he is taking pains to appeal to the "why have the real thing when you can pay the same price for an homage" crowd. That is chutzpah in its rawest form. Will be interesting to see when he posts a finished-sample pic of the case-back.......


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Bendodds360 said:


> I always remember what a wise old man once told me. "You get what you pay for"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I always thought this was true too, (and in most cases it is). But..... when I received the Uroborus Puck I purchased from a forum member here a few months ago I was totally amazed at the quality for the price. I was amazed at the quality, finishing, outstanding lume, crisp dial printing, crisp bezel action and overall attention to detail on that watch. I have handled a hundred or more microbrand watches over the past 10-15 years and the Uroborus Puck was as nice if not better for 1/4 of the price. It completely changed my mind that the stuff that comes out of China isn't always "crap". Things are changing in the watch world.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Bendodds360 said:


> I always remember what a wise old man once told me. "You get what you pay for"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was he wearing a Rolex?


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

what do






u think you should pay for this ?










Bendodds360 said:


> I always remember what a wise old man once told me. "You get what you pay for"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

seller post a vedio in this FB for Merkur 。i justscreen shot it



DEMO111 said:


> I always thought this was true too, (and in most cases it is). But..... when I received the Uroborus Puck I purchased from a forum member here a few months ago I was totally amazed at the quality for the price. I was amazed at the quality, finishing, outstanding lume, crisp dial printing, crisp bezel action and overall attention to detail on that watch. I have handled a hundred or more microbrand watches over the past 10-15 years and the Uroborus Puck was as nice if not better for 1/4 of the price. It completely changed my mind that the stuff that comes out of China isn't always "crap". Things are changing in the watch world.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

DEMO111 said:


> I always thought this was true too, (and in most cases it is). But..... when I received the Uroborus Puck I purchased from a forum member here a few months ago I was totally amazed at the quality for the price. I was amazed at the quality, finishing, outstanding lume, crisp dial printing, crisp bezel action and overall attention to detail on that watch. I have handled a hundred or more microbrand watches over the past 10-15 years and the Uroborus Puck was as nice if not better for 1/4 of the price. It completely changed my mind that the stuff that comes out of China isn't always "crap". Things are changing in the watch world.


Look at recent Helm, Nodus, and Obris Morgan products for further proof. Never be confused with a Rolex or Blancpain, but still a lot of value for the money. I think this one - other debates aside - will follow the same lines.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

GunWale said:


> For those that feel that $300 is too cheap for this watch, I notice the same seller very thoughtfully offers the same watch for $2000 in a separate listing. No doubt he is taking pains to appeal to the "why have the real thing when you can pay the same price for an homage" crowd. That is chutzpah in its rawest form. Will be interesting to see when he posts a finished-sample pic of the case-back.......


There would appear to be 8 more available at $299 USD. Why that other crazy listing is up is not clear. Perhaps to make a point, but no sense in even pretending that this on par with an MM300.


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

guijizhupiw said:


> seller post a vedio in this FB for Merkur 。i justscreen shot it


Can you post a link to that video? I can't find it online!

Sent from a magical unicorn


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

Radar1 said:


> There would appear to be 8 more available at $299 USD. Why that other crazy listing is up is not clear. Perhaps to make a point, but no sense in even pretending that this on par with an MM300.


I believe the $2K listing is in place to allow the seller to provide information to his pre-order buyers. He can simply update the $2K listing and get info out into the public. I don't think they are really expecting people to pay that price...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

marked said:


> I believe the $2K listing is in place to allow the seller to provide information to his pre-order buyers. He can simply update the $2K listing and get info out into the public. I don't think they are really expecting people to pay that price...


Could well be. It first appeared when he only showed one left.


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

what is the price for Uroborus and has anyone gotten it yet how is quality


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

georgefl74 said:


> Was he wearing a Rolex?


All I remember was his straw hat...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

This is from The Sharkey, the ebay one is not. 

It is around 150 on Taobao.


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

The Sharkey looks great, I hope the Merkur comes out better though since I paid extra! Are the specs the same, Miyota movement, sapphire crystal etc on this one?


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

From the pics, it looks like the Merkur bezel is going to be better than the Sharkey.... the painted on indexes on the merkur bezel look super nice, hopefully they used some sort of chemically bonded paint, but it creates a smooth surface across the whole bezel. From the looks, the Sharkey Bezel has etched markings that are then painted silver.

I don't know how else they compare. Do they use the same movement, same dial, same crystal? I'd imagine the sharkey is not using the miyota 9015 movement.... I'm pretty sure they are using the same case though....


----------



## toughie_g (Mar 17, 2010)

ttsugar said:


> This is from The Sharkey, the ebay one is not.
> 
> It is around 150 on Taobao.


Care to send the link?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apiwat2318 (Dec 31, 2015)

I very interest please give the the link for Sharkey too.


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

electorn said:


> The Sharkey looks great, I hope the Merkur comes out better though since I paid extra! Are the specs the same, Miyota movement, sapphire crystal etc on this one?


Movement is seagull 2130(same specs as eta). There is an eta2824 version that is about the price of merkur. Everything else is the same. The bezel of the merkur from the pics is more like anko. Looks more like a sapphire type bezel. Does look better imo. I also got the sharky as the startiing pre-order price is too low to refuse.


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

cal11 said:


> Movement is seagull 2130(same specs as eta). There is an eta2824 version that is about the price of merkur. Everything else is the same. The bezel of the merkur from the pics is more like anko. Looks more like a sapphire type bezel. Does look better imo. I also got the sharky as the startiing pre-order price is too low to refuse.


I might just do the same!


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

My sharkey is on the way, should be here in a week or two (maybe sooner). Then we'll see if it was worth the wait! My sharkey tuna and 6105 sharkey are in regular rotation and held up to the 'dunk it in a cup of water' test, so I am really looking forward to this one!


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

i bought the sharkey too. but sold out already when i have the first sight one it. the bezel looks ...... the case side .... the dust on the dial.... the lume.....
i give up. ..

its hard to say worth the price or not. if you talk about the price only . i think its worth it. i about it at the price of 90USD. 
its my personal view on this . you can buy the cheaper sharkey. but dont think too much on it.































marked said:


> From the pics, it looks like the Merkur bezel is going to be better than the Sharkey.... the painted on indexes on the merkur bezel look super nice, hopefully they used some sort of chemically bonded paint, but it creates a smooth surface across the whole bezel. From the looks, the Sharkey Bezel has etched markings that are then painted silver.
> 
> I don't know how else they compare. Do they use the same movement, same dial, same crystal? I'd imagine the sharkey is not using the miyota 9015 movement.... I'm pretty sure they are using the same case though....


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

does any one in this forum bought merkur and sharkey too ? regret i did not put them together to have a compare. (merkur not yet been finished)
cant wait for the merkur. 


accidentalsuccess said:


> My sharkey is on the way, should be here in a week or two (maybe sooner). Then we'll see if it was worth the wait! My sharkey tuna and 6105 sharkey are in regular rotation and held up to the 'dunk it in a cup of water' test, so I am really looking forward to this one!


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

guijizhupiw said:


> i bought the sharkey too. but sold out already when i have the first sight one it. the bezel looks ...... the case side .... the dust on the dial.... the lume.....
> i give up. ..
> 
> its hard to say worth the price or not. if you talk about the price only . i think its worth it. i about it at the price of 90USD.
> its my personal view on this . you can buy the cheaper sharkey. but dont think too much on it.


Mine also coming in a week or so. From the pics I have seen so far I have lowered my expectations. He seems to have rushed out the first batch with sloppy qc done. But at the starting price we got I still think it is worth it.


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

yep bro, not all watches have problem for dust like mine . but almost all watches have problem on bezel . i can see yours too. also the cyrstal seems not flat. yes. as i said.it cost only 90 usd. its worth for the price but will not be my collection.


cal11 said:


> Mine also coming in a week or so. From the pics I have seen so far I have lowered my expectations. He seems to have rushed out the first batch with sloppy qc done. But at the starting price we got I still think it is worth it.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi

Sorry about your Sharkey MM. I preordered the Uroborus MM300 version (the one with fake pics stolen from a member here, did not know at the time...). I hope they can do great work like their Puck homage I had, which was awesome in quality and finish.

I just hope it turns out OK because there are still no pics for it and no idea when it will be released. I am starting to get a bit nervous when Sharkey MM is complete and Merkur appears to be at least 90% done.

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

smille76 said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry about your Sharkey MM. I preordered the Uroborus MM300 version (the one with fake pics stolen from a member here, did not know at the time...). I hope they can do great work like their Puck homage I had, which was awesome in quality and finish.
> 
> ...


Ouroboros tends to be slow. Puck delays has customers complaining. But in the end they did do an awesome job in terms of quality of the puck. Just go zen until the ouroboros is ready and hope it does live up to the quality puck.


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

guijizhupiw said:


> yep bro, not all watches have problem for dust like mine . but almost all watches have problem on bezel . i can see yours too. also the cyrstal seems not flat. yes. as i said.it cost only 90 usd. its worth for the price but will not be my collection.


Yes bro. Sloppy paint on the bezel is the consistent problem. Dust in the dial like yours is the first I saw. Bezel can still be fixed quite easily but opening up the monobloc case to clean the dial would be hard. Mine is still not here yet but I am prepared for the worst. Hope it is just the bezel.


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

Hello, how about the possible adjustment of the watch or repair?
Hello, how about the possible adjustment of the watch or repair?


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

need to open it front ...


ulfur said:


> Hello, how about the possible adjustment of the watch or repair?
> Hello, how about the possible adjustment of the watch or repair?


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

Sure, whether alone or within the framework of the guarantee will have to be sent back.


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

Did someone get the yellow dial version?
Or did they cancel this one since they made them all lemons?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

I have the seiko one no problems with this version also running at a 0 second loss a day still it has no sapphire crystal 













Joking aside can't help but being impressed with the renderings looks like your going to get a lot of watch for your money


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

Really good mvt



Monkeynuts said:


> I have the seiko one no problems with this version also running at a 0 second loss a day still it has no sapphire crystal
> View attachment 12386097
> View attachment 12386099
> 
> Joking aside can't help but being impressed with the renderings looks like your going to get a lot of watch for your money


----------



## dutchguy2 (Feb 18, 2006)

The seller told me he will visit the factory today and then he will give an delivery update.


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

Great !!!


dutchguy2 said:


> The seller told me he will visit the factory today and then he will give an delivery update.


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

dutchguy2 said:


> The seller told me he will visit the factory today and then he will give an delivery update.


If you hear anything please keep us updated.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Monkeynuts said:


> View attachment 12386097


Monkeynuts, what Nato strap is this. Really good looking. |>


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks demo it's from haveston great natos can't recommend them highly enough best natos I've ever had and I've had a lot lol 
got it on another haveston today


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Monkeynuts said:


> Thanks demo it's from haveston great natos can't recommend them highly enough best natos I've ever had and I've had a lot lol


Excellent, Thanks! :-!


----------



## dutchguy2 (Feb 18, 2006)

This showed up on his ebay advertisement:

*Updated news.

Dear All Friends.

Just went back from Factory. Due fire security Check from local govement. the process have been little delayed into Mid AUG or End AUG. 
I will update the assembled sample watch soon in this weekend and provide pictures in here.*


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

.









Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## broadarrow1011 (Aug 21, 2011)

And now the Merkur is On my way home


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Looks like a Tuna version now available too?


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Looks like a Tuna version now available too?


Yes Don!

Check out the back cover drawing!! I'd get one if I did not already have the Sharky SBBN015. One of my best purchases of 2016, still going strong!!

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

smille76 said:


> Yes Don!
> 
> Check out the back cover drawing!! I'd get one if I did not already have the Sharky SBBN015. One of my best purchases of 2016, still going strong!!
> 
> ...


Yes, saw that swash-buckling dude on the caseback. Guess I'll have to pick one up $159!


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Monkeynuts said:


> Thanks demo it's from haveston great natos can't recommend them highly enough best natos I've ever had and I've had a lot lol


 Ordered one. Sorry bud, I will be reporting back with the strap and the Merkur as a homage


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

MEzz said:


> Ordered one. Sorry bud, I will be reporting back with the strap and the Merkur as a homage


Lol nice one I will look forward to seeing it 👍👍


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

seems tuna can case finished ... i think its sample

also seller updated lume of MM


















Radar1 said:


> Yes, saw that swash-buckling dude on the caseback. Guess I'll have to pick one up $159!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

This guy is selling a SEIK SBDX001

Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/272784595138

It's a rather deceiving advertisement. Not that ethics is an issue here. But he's got a lot of pictures of the Sharky mm300 case.

https://www.fiftyfourwatch.com/watches









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hmmmm....lugs appear longer than MM300's for some reason.

Dig the sterile caseback though.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> This guy is selling a SEIK SBDX001
> 
> Look at this on eBay SEIK SBDX001 Diver watch modified Herr Uhr Swiss mechnical ETA2824-2 Movt 30ATM | eBay
> 
> ...


Speaking of ethics, I've had a problem with this one being referred to as a homage from the get go. It's a copy of a still in production watch. :roll:


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> Speaking of ethics, I've had a problem with this one being referred to as a homage from the get go. It's a copy of a still in production watch. :roll:


I guess this isnt a copy or an homage if you go by the seller's title......its a Seik mod. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> I guess this isnt a copy or an homage if you go by the seller's title......its a Seik mod.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Word semantics.....either way it's just wrong.


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

pictures seems much better than my real one.......


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Just picked up the sharkey MM homage. Very pleased for the $! I understand why folks get worked up about homages but please, nearly all watches as a homage to something. 

Nice crown action, 60 click bezel, and lume. The brushed/polished surfaces are executed very well and the size is just about perfect (don't know if it's sized the same as the Seiko).

Some day I may upgrade to a MM, but the sharkey is a fantastic way to take the style for a test drive, use as a base for a mod, or otherwise enjoy it for an order of magnitude less. 

My only issue is that the bracelet is on delay. Looking forward to it in the future

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Sorry, forgot a pic!










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

seller said sample watch. some parts need to improve.




































accidentalsuccess said:


> Sorry, forgot a pic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Goody, it looks misaligned like a real Seiko!


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Did a meetup unboxing with my friends of our sharkmasters. One of my friend bought his MM300 and I must say you do get what you pay for. Do not expect too much of a copy/homage watch. Overall for the price we paid it is definitely nothing much to complain. Apart from the similar bezel pip lume problems and tight crown ours 3 pieces are fine. I have seen much worse QC on these pieces i must say. Hope they will improve after this rushed out first batch.


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

seems they choose the best they have for you.. as i heard they are many complaints about the quality control of sharkey , bro. especially the bezel.

by the way , any micro lens for your watch? not the one taken from the studio.. any lume pics ?



cal11 said:


> Did a meetup unboxing with my friends of our sharkmasters. One of my friend bought his MM300 and I must say you do get what you pay for. Do not expect too much of a copy/homage watch. Overall for the price we paid it is definitely nothing much to complain. Apart from the similar bezel pip lume problems and tight crown ours 3 pieces are fine. I have seen much worse QC on these pieces i must say. Hope they will improve after this rushed out first batch.
> 
> View attachment 12403983
> 
> ...


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

My bezel locked on my sharkey SBBN015 homage. Bought on WUS, not the seller's fault. Made it 2 full rotations and then locked solid. Thankfully zero'd. I have a spreenow purchase coming for this watch. Went with the seagull 2130 movement versus the 2824. Paid ~$265 versus the $350+ on ebay and/or spreenow. Hopefully it works out........we'll see.

https://world.taobao.com/item/555492473222.htm?fromSite=main


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Hilarious. I just tried to move the bezel, against my better judgement. It moved freely. Only thing I can figure is sitting in my car, different materials expanded at different rates and locked. Now in the A/C of my house, it's all good. Had to share as it made me LOL.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Mine has a 'stiff' spot when you rotate the bezel that almost feels like a 'lock', too. I found that I can turn it all the way if I release pressure on the bezel and try again, similar to what you found. i assume it's a poorly machined notch that the bezel clicking ring/spring gets kind of stuck on. It's the first problem I've had with my sharkey's, and I have the 6105, tuna, and this MM homage. Overall I'm pretty pleased, to be honest. 

The movement is holding time quite well, too. +3spd since friday...not bad!

The lume is not very long-lasting but that really doesn't bother me much, either. Again, I know these are homages and not the real deal. They are for fun/trying out the style (esp the tuna for me) so I don't get too worked up about things.


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

guijizhupiw said:


> seems they choose the best they have for you.. as i heard they are many complaints about the quality control of sharkey , bro. especially the bezel.
> 
> by the way , any micro lens for your watch? not the one taken from the studio.. any lume pics ?


Yes the 3 we got is quite ok. We decided to unbox together and we all choose the package we wanted. I am lucky to get the best piece of of the lot. Others has minor scratches on the case back and lume pip is not fully filled well. Mine is not prefect either as it does suffer from the most common sloppy paint job on the lume pip triangle. I do want to take macro shot s but i cant find my macro lens at the moment. Here is a lume shot and a video I just made.


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

u are so so so lucky and one of 10% having a good bezel and lume pip .but be carefully abourl it in ur daily work. it doesnt have saphire crystal,in the pip to protect lume.



cal11 said:


> Yes the 3 we got is quite ok. We decided to unbox together and we all choose the package we wanted. I am lucky to get the best piece of of the lot. Others has minor scratches on the case back and lume pip is not fully filled well. Mine is not prefect either as it does suffer from the most common sloppy paint job on the lume pip triangle. I do want to take macro shot s but i cant find my macro lens at the moment. Here is a lume shot and a video I just ma


----------



## bezelonly (May 2, 2016)

Looking forward to the first pictures showing the bezel popped off that watch. Interesting to see the bezel turning mechanism and how the glass is connected to the case (pressed or screwed).


----------



## maysatanong (Oct 10, 2016)

sharkey in video bezel insert very nice 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Yeah had a look at the sharky video and yes it looks fantastic well done guys on bagging one , is there a little mud throwing going on between the meeker and sharky versions? And questionable new posters kicking up?


----------



## Slimyfishy (Oct 9, 2015)

As someone who pre-ordered the merkur variation, I've watched this thread for a while. Definitely feels like at least one or two questionable "new members" kicking sand at each other and promoting their own brand. I do hope the competition between the two makers will lead to better watches, and I'm also curious how many of the same parts they share. I'll post some actually photos if/when I get mine since the delivery date keeps getting pushed back.


----------



## mchotdogtw (Aug 7, 2017)

what a fantastic works ... ... congratulations !!!!!!


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Monkeynuts said:


> Yeah had a look at the sharky video and yes it looks fantastic well done guys on bagging one , is there a little mud throwing going on between the meeker and sharky versions? And questionable new posters kicking up?


Dun think there is any mud thrown at least among us consumers. We just want a MM300 copy/homage. Merkur does a favour to international buyers by selling on ebay. Sharky or ouroboros version is not easily available for overseas buyers. From the pics I saw of the merkur it does reminds me of the ouroboros version on taobao looking at the sapphire looking bezel which is easily differentiate at a glance from the sharkys. I suspect merkur is from the ouroboros factory. As for those who ordered the merkur just go zen. The seller on ebay seems legit and ebay does protect buyers well. Better to wait than to get a rushed out version without good QC. I was lucky to get a good QC piece but some out there are just plain sloppy.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

I definitely got it bad. I bought a version of each sharkey homage:

1) PVD Tuna (arrived, happy with fit/finish, PVD super engineer bracelet should be here Friday)

2) Brushed Tuna (arrives tomorrow, brushed super engineer bracelet should be here Friday)

3) Turtle (arrived, VERY happy with fit/finish, swapped leather strap for grey Zulu)

4) SBDX001 (awaiting tracking)


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Checking in with mine. Finally got it today after three weeks.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Four days on, +3 spd. Very pleased with my newest sharkey and all three. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## maysatanong (Oct 10, 2016)

ffnc1020 said:


> Checking in with mine. Finally got it today after three weeks.


very nice couple.


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Some macro shots I took. Only QC problem on mine is at the bezel triangle lume pip.


----------



## mchotdogtw (Aug 7, 2017)

two problems from my view . 
bezel is not flat .see from the side view.
hands two sides is not equal width , i mean two sides between lume.



cal11 said:


> Some macro shots I took. Only QC problem on mine is at the bezel triangle lume pip.
> 
> View attachment 12413379
> 
> ...


----------



## mchotdogtw (Aug 7, 2017)

seems seller uploaded sample


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

^^^ That "sample" looks really good!


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

mchotdogtw said:


> seems seller uploaded sample
> View attachment 12414099


I hope that crown gets sorted out!


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

mchotdogtw said:


> two problems from my view .
> bezel is not flat .see from the side view.
> hands two sides is not equal width , i mean two sides between lume.


 Can confirm, my insert is not sitting flush with the bezel as well.


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

mchotdogtw said:


> two problems from my view .
> bezel is not flat .see from the side view.
> hands two sides is not equal width , i mean two sides between lume.


No the 2 problems from you view is not present. The bezel is flat and the hands are fine.


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

ffnc1020 said:


> Can confirm, my insert is not sitting flush with the bezel as well.


Not sure about your sharkmaster but mine is flush and level. Bezel is certainly different from the merkur as the insert seems thicker. Very obvious it sits higher up the bezel protruding out. Maybe it is thicker as the writings does not seems to be engraved and painted. More like there is layer above the writings. I do prefer the bezel of the merker. I personally do not mind that it sits a bit higher.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

The insert on mine raised higher on the right.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

3 down, 1 to go. Also noticed that ttsugar has some new tuna dial colors on eBay - white, orange, yellow and green. Let the games begin!

Heimdallr NH35a Tuna Diver homage MarineMaster SBBN015 /SBBN017 | eBay


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

I have the Uroborus version pre-ordered and it looks to be almost ready. Seller updated the page with what looks like real and non-photoshopped pics.










Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## mchotdogtw (Aug 7, 2017)

i would like to wait MERKUR. seems will coming soon. see the pips ,case looks much much better.



Cvp33 said:


> 3 down, 1 to go. Also noticed that ttsugar has some new tuna dial colors on eBay - white, orange, yellow and green. Let the games begin!
> 
> Heimdallr NH35a Tuna Diver homage MarineMaster SBBN015 /SBBN017 | eBay


----------



## maysatanong (Oct 10, 2016)

mchotdogtw said:


> seems seller uploaded sample
> 
> View attachment 12414081
> View attachment 12414089
> ...


wow good looking 
but too much same seiko

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mchotdogtw (Aug 7, 2017)

project will be soon finished i think.






















mchotdogtw said:


> i would like to wait MERKUR. seems will coming soon. see the pips ,case looks much much better.


----------



## mchotdogtw (Aug 7, 2017)

good one but little blatant with marine master and mvt is china seagull？



smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the Uroborus version pre-ordered and it looks to be almost ready. Seller updated the page with what looks like real and non-photoshopped pics.
> 
> ...


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

mchotdogtw said:


> good one but little blatant with marine master and mvt is china seagull？


Had a few seagull movements in my collecting history, never had a failure and they all kept good time within seconds per day.

For the price, they are hard to beat. If it fails, a replacement is under 75$ so no worries there.

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Got my PVD bracelet. Falling in love all over again.


----------



## mchotdogtw (Aug 7, 2017)

black one is cool. carbon black is more good than pvd bececause i will fade off in some day. 
i am still willing to wait for my merkur..
















Cvp33 said:


> Got my PVD bracelet. Falling in love all over again.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ How is the PVD on the Sharkey Tuna? It was honestly pretty bad on my 6105 Sharkey, any contact with anything was causing rub marks on the PVD to a point where I just stopped wearing it a few days after I got the watch cuz the finishing was so fragile, the coating would come off just by swapping straps.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

I bought it used from a forum member and its in perfect condition. Its also been my daily diver for 7 days straight without issue.

I ended up 2 brushed tunas and 2 MM300's due to my impatience. I'll be selling 1 of each, new, never worn.


----------



## mattfromus (Aug 5, 2017)

i think black pvd is not good for long run. its will faded off....



AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ How is the PVD on the Sharkey Tuna? It was honestly pretty bad on my 6105 Sharkey, any contact with anything was causing rub marks on the PVD to a point where I just stopped wearing it a few days after I got the watch cuz the finishing was so fragile, the coating would come off just by swapping straps.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Got my MM300 today. Absolutely gorgeous. None of the issues I've seen reported in other threads.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Cvp33 said:


> Got my MM300 today. Absolutely gorgeous. None of the issues I've seen reported in other threads.


So now the "homage" is being referred to as the real thing? Let's be clear that is not a MM300.


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> So now the "homage" is being referred to as the real thing? Let's be clear that is not a MM300.


I must confess I'm a little confused here...WUS specifically bans talk on many homages. This is clearly a replica in all but branding produced in the same factories as the many high-quality reps out there
The eBay add even alludes to it. But all see it as a bargain equivalent watch. Don't get me wrong, I have high-quality clones amongst my collection but at least I accept them for what they are...

Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

pesman said:


> I must confess I'm a little confused here...WUS specifically bans talk on many homages. This is clearly a replica in all but branding produced in the same factories as the many high-quality reps out there
> The eBay add even alludes to it. But all see it as a bargain equivalent watch. Don't get me wrong, I have high-quality clones amongst my collection but at least I accept them for what they are...
> 
> Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


A "clone" or a "replica" is produced with manufacturer's branding on it to represent a watch or item as the real thing when it actually isn't. It is meant to pass as the real thing. These Chinese watch homages (even though the designs are very close or identical) are branded differently as to not be identified as the original. The debate is endless on the validity to some of these very close representations.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Legally - in the USA at least - the aesthetics of a watch are not protected by law. Brand names and logos are trademarked and therefore protected under trademark law. Patents (functional design features like Rolex's glidelock clasp) are protected under patent law. 

I can legally make and sell a watch that is identical to a Rolex Sub (or MM300) so long as it does NOT violate any:

1) Trademarks: ie, Rolex's logo or use of the wording "Rolex" or "Submariner"

2) Patents: for example if Rolex has patented functional features of the watch's bezel, clasp, or movement. 

The term 'knockoff' usually refers to cheaper brands that copy the aesthetics of a bag, clothing item, or watch, but NOT the branding/logo, etc. Knockoffs are legal

'Replica' or 'counterfeit' refers to items that copy the branding/logo so as to pass themselves off as genuine products. These are illegal. 

'Homage' means a design feature of the watch pays homage to another watch. The way most people define homage on this forum, a watch could be an homage and also a knockoff or a watch could be an homage without being a knockoff. Think of a Venn diagram with homage and knockoff as two intersecting circles. 

Finally, in the vast majority (perhaps all but a couple) Western countries, it is illegal to sell counterfeit items but NOT illegal to own them. This exception to the law exists for obvious public policy purposes (it's not fair to make consumers experts in discerning what's genuine, nor to punish their ignorance). BTW, Rolex does not and cannot legally confiscate your counterfeit watch in the USA if you mistakenly send it in for service. I even asked them about this. Same goes for Omega et al. Their confiscation would actually be illegal because your counterfeit item is your legally owned property (assuming you have no intention of selling it).


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

I assume the Merkur violates no trademarks or patents held by Seiko and is therefore both legal to sell and also fair game for discussion here per the forum's rules. Now, whether or not you like it is an entirely different matter.

I happen to not like this watch, but I also don't like how people jump onto threads like this for the sole purpose of venting their subjective dislike (to put it mildly) of a watch.


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

pinkybrain said:


> I assume the Merkur violates no trademarks or patents held by Seiko and is therefore both legal to sell and also fair game for discussion here per the forum's rules. Now, whether or not you like it is an entirely different matter.
> 
> I happen to not like this watch, but I also don't like how people jump onto threads like this for the sole purpose of venting their subjective dislike (to put it mildly) of a watch.


No like or dislike just intrigued. Earlier post was very informative. I still remain flummoxed at how these are produced so cheaply. I look forward to the first actual reviews and have it on watch on eBay!

Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> So now the "homage" is being referred to as the real thing? Let's be clear that is not a MM300.


I thought it was clear since I posted in the "homage" thread. But thanks for the heads up KY for those that didn't read the thread title, or look at the previous posts or didn't look at the pictures. Wait, what? o|


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Cvp33 said:


> I thought it was clear since I posted in the "homage" thread. But thanks for the heads up KY for those that didn't read the thread title, or look at the previous posts or didn't look at the pictures. Wait, what? o|


I've watched this thread from the beginning, as well as, the Tuna copies thread. Not a fan of producing, or supporting, homages/copies of still in production watches. It's wrong in my book, but to each their own. Enjoy your watch.

SharkMaster = SM300 = homage

MarineMaster = MM300 = real thing


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> I've watched this thread from the beginning, as well as, the Tuna copies thread. Not a fan of producing, or supporting, homages/copies of still in production watches. It's wrong in my book, but to each their own. Enjoy your watch.
> 
> SharkMaster = SM300 = homage
> 
> MarineMaster = MM300 = real thing


Loving all of the Sharkey's honestly. Several watch companies are making watches that are eerily similar to other brands. Here's my Rolex....errr, Invicta. VERY limited run of only 7,342,491 watches. As for defending Seiko? Seriously?


----------



## mchotdogtw (Aug 7, 2017)

you have clear pics on the pip at 12 ?




Cvp33 said:


> Got my MM300 today. Absolutely gorgeous. None of the issues I've seen reported in other threads.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Cvp33 said:


> Loving all of the Sharkey's honestly. Several watch companies are making watches that are eerily similar to other brands. Here's my Rolex....errr, Invicta. VERY limited run of only 7,342,491 watches. As for defending Seiko? Seriously?


Agree many are similar yes, but identical looking hands, indices, case, etc.,except for the the name? That's my issue.


----------



## mchotdogtw (Aug 7, 2017)

good explain. really agree you on this.

but , have you checked whether SEIKO really have patent on MM 300 ? i think no. ..

even if they have . i think its already passe the protection period .. lets say 50years.. different coutry have different period i think..



pinkybrain said:


> Legally - in the USA at least - the aesthetics of a watch are not protected by law. Brand names and logos are trademarked and therefore protected under trademark law. Patents (functional design features like Rolex's glidelock clasp) are protected under patent law.
> 
> I can legally make and sell a watch that is identical to a Rolex Sub (or MM300) so long as it does NOT violate any:
> 
> ...


----------



## mchotdogtw (Aug 7, 2017)

'Homage' means a design feature of the watch pays homage to another watch. The way most people define homage on this forum-----

what do you mean by most people ? most people is western people or other western watchmaker who build homage watches and earns so much profit?



pinkybrain said:


> Legally - in the USA at least - the aesthetics of a watch are not protected by law. Brand names and logos are trademarked and therefore protected under trademark law. Patents (functional design features like Rolex's glidelock clasp) are protected under patent law.
> 
> I can legally make and sell a watch that is identical to a Rolex Sub (or MM300) so long as it does NOT violate any:
> 
> ...


----------



## mchotdogtw (Aug 7, 2017)

thats another topic... if there is no patent issue ,,,, whats the matter on only changed a name ?



59yukon01 said:


> Agree many are similar yes, but identical looking hands, indices, case, etc.,except for the the name? That's my issue.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Gotta say.....other than the "Seiko" and "professional" they really are the same watch.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Guys there are Rolex replicas you can only discern from the real thing if you crack them open. Why should it be difficult for anyone to do a 1:1 copy of a MM300? It may be more expensive than copying a Sub since its a one piece case, but its still going to be cheap.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

mchotdogtw said:


> thats another topic... if there is no patent issue ,,,, whats the matter on only changed a name ?


If the original watch is still in production, then for me it becomes a copy instead of a homage. Let me ask you this. If we were in school and you copied all of the answers off of my paper, and then put your name on it does that now mean you "homaged" after me or copied after me?


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Short answer: most members of Watchuseek.

If you haven't noticed, I've been on this forum quite a bit longer than you have, and as a result probably have a better gauge of the opinions here. My intention was to make an objective observation of how most - but not all - members here define "homage." I was not opining on the definition myself.

My definition could have been clearer. Having been here for many years, and reading through the endless homage threads on Watchuseek, my impression is that most - again not all - WUS members define homage as:

1) a watch that borrows a significant amount of its design features from another watch. (This is open to subjectivity, obviously. My wife thinks all my watches "look the same").

2) Most people here seem to believe that knockoffs are also homages. However, there's a lot of disagreement here. That said, I would say over 50% of WUS members (ie "most") call knockoffs homages. I'm not saying this definition is correct or incorrect, or even saying that I agree with it. It's just how most people here seem to use the word.

*How do you define homage? *(Sorry if you already offered a definition and I missed it. Haven't been keeping up with this thread).



mchotdogtw said:


> 'Homage' means a design feature of the watch pays homage to another watch. The way most people define homage on this forum-----
> 
> what do you mean by most people ? most people is western people or other western watchmaker who build homage watches and earns so much profit?


----------



## mchotdogtw (Aug 7, 2017)

hi your case is not fit in my explain. as i said. if there is no patent issue offcially . whats the matter?



59yukon01 said:


> If the original watch is still in production, then for me it becomes a copy instead of a homage. Let me ask you this. If we were in school and you copied all of the answers off of my paper, and then put your name on it does that now mean you "homaged" after me or copied after me?


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

I would guess the majority of the price difference comes from investment in new tooling etc and production volume. For many years there have been many factories making many, many Submariner clones. No one has yet made a MM300 clone, and to date it's made in far smaller numbers. So to make a MM300 you have to (1) invest in tooling/production and (2) don't get the same economies of scale. Anyone with more knowledge of the economics of producing like products is welcome (encouraged) to chime in with a more thorough explanation using more technical terms.



georgefl74 said:


> Guys there are Rolex replicas you can only discern from the real thing if you crack them open. Why should it be difficult for anyone to do a 1:1 copy of a MM300? It may be more expensive than copying a Sub since its a one piece case, but its still going to be cheap.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

mchotdogtw said:


> hi your case is not fit in my explain. as i said. if there is no patent issue offcially . whats the matter?


Patent or not, if all they do is change the name then it's a copy and design rip-off plain and simple. You can call it a homage all you want if that makes you feel better, but it's just an easy/cheesy way to make a buck off of another company's successful design. I find that wrong. If that's alright with you then go for it. That's my opinion and it will never change.


----------



## mchotdogtw (Aug 7, 2017)

Hi frined. thx for explain. 
but whats the criterion ? by the peoples feeling or prejudice ? i think criterion should be patent law. 
if it not violate the law. i thinks its acceptable.



pinkybrain said:


> Short answer: most members of Watchuseek.
> 
> If you haven't noticed, I've been on this forum quite a bit longer than you have, and as a result probably have a better gauge of the opinions here. My intention was to make an objective observation of how most - but not all - members here define "homage." I was not opining on the definition myself.
> 
> ...


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Are you from Asia? In the West, people generally place a lot of value on originality and authenticity (very broad generalization, obviously).

For example, in America this simply wouldn't fly. Even if you got through all the trademark loopholes, no one would eat here:









Something can be perfectly legal but still unsavory, or simply not to someone's preference. I have no moral or ethical problems with the Merkur. However, I'm personally not interested in knockoff watches. Just a personal preference. Simple as that.

The definition of homage is something that many long time members here are probably tired of discussing. If you use the search function there are endless debates on this topic.

I'm not here to hate on this watch. I just saw a discussion that I thought I could help clarify.

Cheers



mchotdogtw said:


> Hi frined. thx for explain.
> but whats the criterion ? by the peoples feeling or prejudice ? i think criterion should be patent law.
> if it not violate the law. i thinks its acceptable.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

mchotdogtw said:


> i would like to wait MERKUR. seems will coming soon. see the pips ,case looks much much better.


We really do not need you and the other paid Merkur shills spreading disinformation about other brands and shilling on this thread.

If Merkur makes a good product, people will see that on their own and buy it.
You shilling for it is bad


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Guys there are Rolex replicas you can only discern from the real thing if you crack them open. Why should it be difficult for anyone to do a 1:1 copy of a MM300? It may be more expensive than copying a Sub since its a one piece case, but its still going to be cheap.


Exactly - they appear to not cost much in comparison only because the original's prices are quite inflated. An original MM300 likely costs around the same to manufacture as these homages. Just a lot of profit in what Seiko charges for it. Now because these are the first homages of the MM300, it will cost more than a Rolex submariner which has been homaged to death given the need to gear up tooling, etc.


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

Tactico/Crepas homaged the SBDX001 with the Anko and everyone thought that was great (other than the glaring QC and engineering issues it had). A Chinese company comes and does the same thing and everyone's up in arms about it. It's like a Joker meme up in here.


----------



## Gtiguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Lost Cosmonaut said:


> Tactico/Crepas homaged the SBDX001 with the Anko and everyone thought that was great (other than the glaring QC and engineering issues it had). A Chinese company comes and does the same thing and everyone's up in arms about it. It's like a Joker meme up in here.


This. The word "homage" is used so liberally on this forum. 98% of the "homages" on this forum are just blatant copies. Heck there are forum sponsors who blatantly copy watches still in production.


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

59yukon01 said:


> Patent or not, if all they do is change the name then it's a copy and design rip-off plain and simple. You can call it a homage all you want if that makes you feel better, but it's just an easy/cheesy way to make a buck off of another company's successful design. I find that wrong. If that's alright with you then go for it. That's my opinion and it will never change.

















Agreed...

I'm pretty sure the people who try to justify the existence of these things are probably the same sort of people who see nothing wrong with 'reproduction designer furniture' also.
The sort of people who have never designed/created a single thing in their lives...

homage
ˈhɒmɪdʒ/
_noun

_special honour or respect shown publicly.

There's very little 'respect' shown in these cheaply made items...

And so ends the post from my (design) ivory tower.


----------



## Smiler62 (May 25, 2014)

Tactico,s Creation was in fact a Homage to the Seiko 6159-7001.....And yes.......I agree with you


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

I bought 2 of the MM300's. Both mine are perfect.


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

Been silent mode in the thread for awhile, I agree that if the original watch is still in production, that's not proper to offer a copy. I bought the turtle and SBBN before since they are no longer in production and rare. Besides, some may aware that few have been advertising in this thread.


----------



## mchotdogtw (Aug 7, 2017)

Yes. seems no one blames 62MAS. Stainart and most of western made "homage " watches.



Lost Cosmonaut said:


> Tactico/Crepas homaged the SBDX001 with the Anko and everyone thought that was great (other than the glaring QC and engineering issues it had). A Chinese company comes and does the same thing and everyone's up in arms about it. It's like a Joker meme up in here.


----------



## mchotdogtw (Aug 7, 2017)

hi This pic shows another topic . definitaly its violate the trademark law... its seems like Mac.. but . what we talk about here its another one. 
because logo here is not like SEIKA SEICO SAIKO .etc...



pinkybrain said:


> Are you from Asia? In the West, people generally place a lot of value on originality and authenticity (very broad generalization, obviously).
> 
> For example, in America this simply wouldn't fly. Even if you got through all the trademark loopholes, no one would eat here:
> 
> ...


----------



## fildef (Nov 3, 2013)

Is there any différences? I don't think.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Cvp33 said:


>


To be fair the Bulova is an homage of their own Watch that unofficially went to the moon. The original popped up for Auction and went for around a mill and a half, I think Bulova saw a market in their own watch

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Lost Cosmonaut said:


> Tactico/Crepas homaged the SBDX001 with the Anko and everyone thought that was great (other than the glaring QC and engineering issues it had). A Chinese company comes and does the same thing and everyone's up in arms about it. It's like a Joker meme up in here.


Actually that is wrong. That homage was of a long discontinued Seiko 6159-7001. This Merkur abomination is nothing more than a Chinese design ripoff/copy.


----------



## fildef (Nov 3, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> This Merkur abomination is nothing more than a Chinese design ripoff/copy.


Like Steinhart, Boréalis, Oméga, Rolex, Patek or Universal Genève. No? See the pictures before.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

fildef said:


> Like steinhart, boréalis, oméga, rolex patek or universal Genève. No? See the pictures before.


All were discontinued models, unlike this one.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Mhutchuk said:


> To be fair the Bulova is an homage of their own Watch that unofficially went to the moon. The original popped up for Auction and went for around a mill and a half, I think Bulova saw a market in their own watch
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Was more looking at what aspects were copied like the bezel and hands.....even the second hand. Here's another.


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> All were discontinued models, unlike this one.


Jeez, give it a rest. If you feel this watch is illegal, please report it to Seiko and get them to stop production. If you just don't like it then please start your own thread about this tired and beaten to death subject.

Sent from a magical unicorn


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

surrealblu said:


> Jeez, give it a rest. If you feel this watch is illegal, please report it to Seiko and get them to stop production. If you just don't like it then please start your own thread about this tired and beaten to death subject.
> 
> Sent from a magical unicorn


Yeah 59Yukon01 let them have their fake watches, if their happy with them.


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

titusdelossantos said:


> Yeah 59Yukon01 let them have their fake watches, if their happy with them.


Hahahahahahaha. I will enjoy my "fake" watch. Glad you can join the conversation.

Sent from a magical unicorn


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

Does anybody really think these come from anywhere other than where the fakes do.....? No factory would say "hey guys, I have a great idea. Lets make a 1:1 copy of a watch, but change the name on the dial to keep things ok....." They put a fish or something on instead of Seiko. Just like they put Parnis on the dial instead of Rolex. Or Rodinas, some of which say Nomos on them somewhere......

Buy what you like, but if anyone believes anything other than that, boy oh boy do I have a deal for you on some prime cross river real estate in Brooklyn.



Cvp33 said:


>


The originals of both were built to NASA specs...... which is why they look pretty similar. Not because Bulova said "wow we should steal Omega's design."


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Thanks Mike. Didn't see any feedback on the Rolex day/date from Orient, Bulova, Pulsar, Seiko, etc. I've found that every hobby has a group of vocal, altruists that try to cannibalize another group. Nice to see the seemingly harmless hobby of watch collecting has somehow caused enough perceived pain to warrant posts defending Seiko's intellectual property rights. 

All good here. I'll enjoy my Seikos, my Casios, my Hamiltons, my Breitlings, my Omegas, my Invictas and yes even my Sharkeys.


----------



## Chotobaka (Aug 17, 2011)

maverick13z said:


> Exactly - they appear to not cost much in comparison only because the original's prices are quite inflated. *An original MM300 likely costs around the same to manufacture as these homages*. Just a lot of profit in what Seiko charges for it. Now because these are the first homages of the MM300, it will cost more than a Rolex submariner which has been homaged to death given the need to gear up tooling, etc.


Sure, cost to hand build a watch to close tolerances in a First World country should be in the same ballpark as a cheap Chinese knock off. :roll: Typical Chinese nonsense.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

In a sea of inhumanity, this thread draws in the truly tragic. You guys slay me.


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Cvp33 said:


> In a sea of inhumanity, this thread draws in the truly tragic. You guys slay me.


But I don't wanna be inhumane to you, you seem a nice person.


----------



## mchotdogtw (Aug 7, 2017)

then there will be alot of defendant ...



surrealblu said:


> Jeez, give it a rest. If you feel this watch is illegal, please report it to Seiko and get them to stop production. If you just don't like it then please start your own thread about this tired and beaten to death subject.
> 
> Sent from a magical unicorn


----------



## mchotdogtw (Aug 7, 2017)

the trend is Copy - Design - Inovate. 
this is what we done in Taiwan and i think its the same for most of products in the world. 
you have rights to have prejudice on chinese made products. but need to open mind... (some time pretty hard for you i guess)

talk about the abomination, i think back into 100 years. the british said the same thing to your products too.



59yukon01 said:


> Actually that is wrong. That homage was of a long discontinued Seiko 6159-7001. This Merkur abomination is nothing more than a Chinese design ripoff/copy.


----------



## mchotdogtw (Aug 7, 2017)

no one blamed Tactico/Crepas. except the QC... becasue its not the chinese made ?



59yukon01 said:


> All were discontinued models, unlike this one.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

mchotdogtw said:


> no one blamed Tactico/Crepas. except the QC... becasue its not the chinese made ?


As I already said a few posts back, that was a long discontinued models 6159-7001. If your going to convince yourself buying a copy is OK at least get your facts straight. I'd gladly remove myself from this thread if people would quit quoting my posts with incorrect statements.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

matthew P said:


> The name MERKER sounds like someone saying AMERICA with a mouth full of marbles.


Apologies in advance:



















...this thread STILL makes me want a real MM even more. Primarily because of the pics of real MMs in it.


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

nolte said:


> Apologies in advance:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is funny! And I agree, the Merkur and Sharkey MM homages make me want an actual MM300, but my budget only allows for Merkur.

Sent from a magical unicorn


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

nolte said:


> Apologies in advance:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL..... yep


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Or someone from the south. I is one so I can self declare. 'Murica!


----------



## mchotdogtw (Aug 7, 2017)

Haha











Cvp33 said:


> Or someone from the south. I is one so I can self declare. 'Murica!


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

mchotdogtw said:


> Haha
> 
> View attachment 12449453


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

1985 Mercury Merkur


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Surprised it took this long for this to pop up. Haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

I prefer this model..

http://www.tinplatetimes.com/Modern tinplate/Merkur/Merkur ad from 1935.jpg


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

So aside from all the joking and bickering about the brand, does anyone have any updates on when the watch will be released? Real Life Photos?


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

We are all still waiting. The last update on the ebay page says:

We have revise at least 7 tiny parts of the watch after sample came out. . We know whats details means to the watch . 
we need little more time before make it out to market to reach our standards. 
Dear Friends, believe us its worth the price and time. 

the final production will little delayed into End Aug. we will try our best to finish it !!!

The "try our best to finish it" part is the only worry. I hope they aren't dragging this out past the six month point so no refund via paypal.


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

To put everyone at ease a little, I got upset about the delay in July and the seller gave me a full refund when I requested it. 

I then came to my senses and re-purchased it. I lost my $20 discount, but $300 still seems fair to me. 


Sent from a magical unicorn


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

surrealblu said:


> I then came to my senses and re-purchased it. I lost my $20 discount, but $300 still seems fair to me.


Well you could save around $100 by purchasing directly from a Taobao seller using a purchasing agent


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

maverick13z said:


> Well you could save around $100 by purchasing directly from a Taobao seller using a purchasing agent


Hi,

Do you have the sellers name for the Merkur Watches on Taobao?

I can only find the Sharky seller (Heimdallr) and the Uroborus seller (Luodexiang520).

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

Mhutchuk said:


> To be fair the Bulova is an homage of their own Watch that unofficially went to the moon. The original popped up for Auction and went for around a mill and a half, I think Bulova saw a market in their own watch
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


More importantly the original Bulova was in response to the same NASA specifications that Omega responded to do both originals were pretty much identical. The Bulova moon watch quartz was just an enlarged affordable re-working.
Lot of interesting articles about that watch and the auction on the web

Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

case back upcoming.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you have the sellers name for the Merkur Watches on Taobao?
> 
> ...


Seb

From a couple reliable sources, the Merkur version is the same as the Uroborus version, just with different branding on the face and back - one to sell in China, the other at a $100 markup in the US


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

maverick13z said:


> Seb
> 
> From a couple reliable sources, the Merkur version is the same as the Uroborus version, just with different branding on the face and back - one to sell in China, the other at a $100 markup in the US


Thanks!

That's good to know, they should be released at about the same time.

Cheers,

Seb

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

guijizhupiw said:


> View attachment 12461443
> View attachment 12461445
> case back upcoming.


I guessed it, its a pirated watch


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Anyone have a link to the Uroboros version?


----------



## mchotdogtw (Aug 7, 2017)

For MM . Different Mvt used.i think. Merkur is 9015.. the one in taobao is 2130. the cost is different. and i dont have more details about that brand. 
neverthless。 seems there are too many taobao brands produced MM. just choose the one you like will be ok. both of them worth the price.



smille76 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> That's good to know, they should be released at about the same time.
> 
> ...


----------



## mchotdogtw (Aug 7, 2017)

fankly speaking. i really like the case back posted by seller.











titusdelossantos said:


> I guessed it, its a pirated watch


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Anyone have a link to the Uroboros version?


Hi Don,

Here is the link of the one I have on preorder.

https://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?id=548636861972

Looks a lot like the Merkur but with a Seagull movement and a lower price tag.

Cheers

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Great, thanks Seb!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Ugh. Lol.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Ugh. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 12462869


Lol!

I clicked on my link and it works here. Maybe it is only working for my account.

You can search it also from Superbuy or Spreenow homepage; seller name is "Luodexiang520". Search SBDX001 and you will eventually find it.

Cheers,

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

smille76 said:


> Lol!
> 
> I clicked on my link and it works here. Maybe it is only working for my account.
> 
> ...


Ok. Thanks!


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

seems merkur have a new project 6105-8110 and another new blue dial .


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

Details 
Size 44/12MM lug20MM 
Movt: Merkur Cal611(NH35 original) 
Case:316L SS From Japan . 
Bezel: Ceremic Bezel.(Same with MERKUR MM)
Glass: double-arc Domed Saphire 
Hands: Swiss Blue Luminous . 
WR:200M 
LUME :Swiss Blue Luminous. 



guijizhupiw said:


> seems merkur have a new project 6105-8110 and another new blue dial .
> 
> View attachment 12464095
> View attachment 12464099


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

smille76 said:


> Hi Don,
> 
> Here is the link of the one I have on preorder.
> 
> ...


Oops - I forgot to mention the different movements but you saw that


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

What happened to the 9015? 

Is it replaced by the NH35? 

Is there any way to order one with a 9015?


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

guijizhupiw said:


> Details
> Size 44/12MM lug20MM
> Movt: Merkur Cal611(NH35 original)
> Case:316L SS From Japan .
> ...


I already have a Sharkey 6105 that I love but a ceramic bezel would get me to buy this one for sure.



yankeexpress said:


> What happened to the 9015?
> 
> Is it replaced by the NH35?
> 
> Is there any way to order one with a 9015?


Ebay page for the Merkur still says 9015, no reason to believe it's changing. He was posting the specs of the new Merkur 6105 homage which will apparently have an NH35 like the Sharkey version.


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

yes 9015 based watch. for 6105 project is NH35 based with ceremic bezel and swiss blue lume.



Lost Cosmonaut said:


> I already have a Sharkey 6105 that I love but a ceramic bezel would get me to buy this one for sure.
> 
> Ebay page for the Merkur still says 9015, no reason to believe it's changing. He was posting the specs of the new Merkur 6105 homage which will apparently have an NH35 like the Sharkey version.


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

Merkur use 9015 mvt for sure . no reason to change it.



yankeexpress said:


> What happened to the 9015?
> 
> Is it replaced by the NH35?
> 
> Is there any way to order one with a 9015?


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

guijizhupiw said:


> seems merkur have a new project 6105-8110 and another new blue dial .
> 
> View attachment 12464095
> View attachment 12464099


Color me interested. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

Has Merkur as a brand actually produced any finished watches of any model? Why does the Ebay seller insist on keeping up riduculous double listings for both the MM homage and the 6105 homage watches priced at $1,999.00 that would insult anyone's intelligence? When did Ebay allow listings for items that do not actually exist and are not ready to ship? So many red flags.


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

GunWale said:


> Has Merkur as a brand actually produced any finished watches of any model? Why does the Ebay seller insist on keeping up riduculous double listings for both the MM homage and the 6105 homage watches priced at $1,999.00 that would insult anyone's intelligence? When did Ebay allow listings for items that do not actually exist and are not ready to ship? So many red flags.


I have to agree that given all the "minor" tweaks and delays to these projects it isn't looking promising. If there is no proper update and a shipping date set within the next week or so I am going to chase a refund.


----------



## mchotdogtw (Aug 7, 2017)

you can have the sharkey vertion . the fast speed one. ... but you will regret to have it. ..
seller said tuna can will ship out this week. and MM need longer time. i think it make sense. the MM is more complicated than Tuna. 
lets wait and see.



electorn said:


> I have to agree that given all the "minor" tweaks and delays to these projects it isn't looking promising. If there is no proper update and a shipping date set within the next week or so I am going to chase a refund.


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

Perhaps they should have concentrated on one project at a time. Like I said, a couple of weeks wait and see what the next move will be.


----------



## fildef (Nov 3, 2013)

For MM in current condition middle of september . Tuna can will be released this week.


----------



## Smiler62 (May 25, 2014)

I have fired off an Email to the seller asking for an update.......Will post his response as and when I receive it


----------



## mchotdogtw (Aug 7, 2017)

seller update below

Dear All Friends.

Thank you for all your time of waiting. we are working on the project and its been long time not been update. we are sorry for that. 
However. we always focus on details. we want our project worth your time and Money. we are sure about this . we konw whats the detials means to the timepiece.
Finally. Deadline is Sep. No more Delay. 
---31Aug.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Delays are inevitable. One concern I do have is that we haven't seen any bracelet photos yet. Not even a prototype.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Sep 201????


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Sep 201????


You hit the nail on the head George! Nothing like keeping your options open is there...!


----------



## arnold716 (May 29, 2011)

delays for project watch are always optimistic


----------



## mchotdogtw (Aug 7, 2017)

any one know this brand ?


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

mchotdogtw said:


> you can have the sharkey vertion . the fast speed one. ... but you will regret to have it. ..
> seller said tuna can will ship out this week. and MM need longer time. i think it make sense. the MM is more complicated than Tuna.
> lets wait and see.


Who do you really think you are fooling - shilling for merkur here and having to trash Sharkey in the process.

If you want to sell your merkur watches, fine but no need to shill and no need to trash a competing project


----------



## mchotdogtw (Aug 7, 2017)

1 use your own eyes to judge , not mood. 
2 i am not seller. 
3 no more talk between us. 
2


maverick13z said:


> Who do you really think you are fooling - shilling for merkur here and having to trash Sharkey in the process.
> 
> If you want to sell your merkur watches, fine but no need to shill and no need to trash a competing project


----------



## jacklosquartatore (Nov 3, 2010)

Someone can give me a link of the seller of this merkur from taobao?

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Not sure it is being sold on Taobao.

Can anyone confirm that the Merkur and Sharkey Tuna models are essentially the same watches, with different branding?

I see differences only in branding, bezel PIP design, and caseback.


----------



## fildef (Nov 3, 2013)

Different mouvements


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

fildef said:


> Different mouvements


Sorry - the Tuna models, not the MM homage. Both Tuna models have NH35?


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

mchotdogtw said:


> 1 use your own eyes to judge , not mood.
> 2 i am not seller.
> 3 no more talk between us.
> 2


1. I do judge with my own eyes 
2. Bull - all anyone with half a brain has to do is look at your posts here . I think people have been nice enough about it but when you start trashing other brands as part of your shilling, you IMO have gone too far
3. I will post as i wish

have a good day


----------



## mchotdogtw (Aug 7, 2017)

yes dude. 
same , i will post as i wish. 


maverick13z said:


> 1. I do judge with my own eyes
> 2. Bull - all anyone with half a brain has to do is look at your posts here . I think people have been nice enough about it but when you start trashing other brands as part of your shilling, you IMO have gone too far
> 3. I will post as i wish
> 
> have a good day


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Y'all post what you wish but I wish there was a progress update for this very very last and ever so final September deadline


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

guijizhupiw said:


> seems merkur have a new project 6105-8110 and another new blue dial .
> 
> View attachment 12464095
> View attachment 12464099


Is this somehow substantially different than the Sharkey 6105 homage? I do like the handset of the 2nd one though.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

Ceramic bezel would be a major difference.


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

I have given up on this, I have another genuine Seiko SBDX017 waiting for me when I get back from holiday. They have too many projects going on at the same time and with the Sharkey and Ouroboros versions already out there I don't believe they have the will to get the MM version finished.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

The bracelet pic was just posted. Maybe it was the last hurdle for them.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Absolutely love mine.


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah, I've had enough and have been pushing for a refund.

Unfortunately, Merkur has not willingly refunded me even though their ebay message indicated they would.

I had to open paypal disputes and was able to get refunded the second invoice amount of $179. Still waiting on a determination for the original $100 deposit since Merkur had inputted a fake tracking number into this transaction. What a crock of BS.

I have a suspicion that they may eventually produce a watch, but if I was everyone, I'd be watching that 180 day timeline paypal provides to issue a claim. If you don't got your watch on day 179, start filing.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

Wise words spoken below.



marked said:


> Yeah, I've had enough and have been pushing for a refund.
> 
> Unfortunately, Merkur has not willingly refunded me even though their ebay message indicated they would.
> 
> ...


----------



## OldeCrow (Feb 11, 2006)

It's a win win for the watch maker if you cancel your pre-order, he doesn't owe you any interest and probably doesn't have to give you all your money back either depending on PayPal's policy on pre-order sales. So you basically loaned him money to get the watch built and he will sell the watch you would have got on the back end for full price too. It's your loss, all you will have is hard feelings the rest of us will have a nice watch. 

This is just a normal "vanilla" pre-order watch buy, this isn't like the phony pre-orders the Chinese micros do, they are ordering a catalog case with minor cosmetic changes and their brand on the dial it's easy to do that in 4 or 5 months. The sharky and merkur are a non catalog case so they probably shared the development costs I seriously doubt they are "competing" with each other, and getting a bracelet made for a non catalog case is going to be a minor miracle and I suspect is probably the reason why the Merkur is so delayed. If the bracelet turns out well it will be worth the wait!

It's a lot less stressful to forget about your pre-order and be surprised when it shows up at your door than sitting here in front of your computer and refreshing this thread 20 times a day...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I am going on his feedback rating of 100%. I still think it will work out. Delays are inevitable in this game, so I am hoping for the best and expect a nice product when the dust settles. I believe he has way too much to lose if he shanks this and am willing to be patient a bit longer.


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

I'd be more worried if I had bought from a Taobao seller and this was happening. I had good communication with bjbjcs on the 6309 homage, but even that one took A LONG TIME to ship and for me to receive, (something like at least a month). The Merkur Tunas are shipping now as well and people are receiving them. There have been some QC issues popped up here on the forums with the Sharkey version of the MM, and if the wait time means the Merkur version is going to be better then so be it. I'm guessing between the Tunas and the MM they bit off a bit more than they could chew, and now that the Tuna is shipping out they'll be able to finish the MM once and for all.

It's not like he's pulling an Olivier.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Lost Cosmonaut said:


> It's not like he's pulling an Olivier.


This is a key point. We are a long way from this level of debacle.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Radar1 said:


> I am going on his feedback rating of 100%. I still think it will work out.


Well of course the seller has been banned here.

i would take the advice of the person a few posts up - don't let this get past the 180 window for filing a paypal dispute / claim just to protect yourself


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Lost Cosmonaut said:


> I'd be more worried if I had bought from a Taobao seller and this was happening.


Depends on whether you buy from taobao directly or use a reputable Taobao purchasing agent.


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

Last time I ever do a pre-order like this again. I wrote it off in my mind. If a watch ever shows up it will be like a gift.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

maverick13z said:


> Well of course the seller has been banned here.
> 
> i would take the advice of the person a few posts up - don't let this get past the 180 window for filing a paypal dispute / claim just to protect yourself


Banned for perhaps shilling his wares. That doesn't by deduction mean he is going to rip everyone off and not deliver a product. I understand why some people are getting skittish about the PP deadline. I respect that concern too.


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi, is anyone in your shipment status in transit?


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Is this the same one that is on ebay for $299? I was kinda tempted to pull the trigger when I got an ebay coupon but glad I didn't.


----------



## jde890 (Oct 9, 2016)

This could be dated news, but I asked the seller for an update on September 13th, and the same day, the seller said the watch "was not finished yet but would be done in a couple of days and shipped." I saw that the bracelet photo was two days ago. I'm not making any assessments here. If anyone asks the seller for an update in the coming days, please report the results of your message to this thread - the more info the better.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> Is this the same one that is on ebay for $299? I was kinda tempted to pull the trigger when I got an ebay coupon but glad I didn't.


You may regret this when we start posting pics! 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

jde890 said:


> This could be dated news, but I asked the seller for an update on September 13th, and the same day, the seller said the watch "was not finished yet but would be done in a couple of days and shipped." I saw that the bracelet photo was two days ago. I'm not making any assessments here. If anyone asks the seller for an update in the coming days, please report the results of your message to this thread - the more info the better.


I had a similar response from him around the same time. We haven't seen pics of a complete watch yet so he is a little off base here.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fildef (Nov 3, 2013)

Some news: updated case back and strap buckle pictures. its assembling now.


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

fildef said:


> Some news: updated case back and strap buckle pictures. its assembling now.


Yep:



















Sent from a magical unicorn


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Looks good guys.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Not too shabby at all very good by the looks


----------



## OldeCrow (Feb 11, 2006)

maverick13z said:


> Well of course the seller has been banned here.
> 
> i would take the advice of the person a few posts up - don't let this get past the 180 window for filing a paypal dispute / claim just to protect yourself


The seller is banned here because *WUS is a for profit website* and you have to pay to play here and the paid shills here don't take kindly to freeloaders. Don't mistake this place for a forum for the free exchange of information it's not, it's a watch sales website. 
WUS is the Wall Street Journal of watch websites you don't advertise here without spending Wall Street money so it shouldn't be a surprise that a small upstart can't afford to buy legitimacy here on WUS.


----------



## fildef (Nov 3, 2013)

Dear All Friends.

HI ALL


 Watch Assembling finished today. I will received it in next couple of day for the first portion and update final pictures to you later on. 
 i will ship out the watch to the buyer who made orders in Mar and Apr then the rest of the buyer.
 To thank you for your all long time waiting. i have a special gift to those who make orders before Oct. A Real Enamel Pin of Merkur .


 BR
Philippe


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Looks like Philippe is coming through just fine. This one will be very interesting for sure.


----------



## fildef (Nov 3, 2013)

I just put here what philip put on ebay. The joke is my name is filipe not philip.


----------



## GT27 (Jun 13, 2016)

Legendary thread. I started off reading 15 pages of infighting over labels, dictionary quotations and IP law. Then I see a watch that looks like a beloved legend, but with an African disease branded on the dial. Then some watch turns up with a picture of a shark on it and everyone talks about some "Sharkey" character?? Talk then turns to the Turtle and pictures of the Tuna show up. Nope, it's the Tuna but with that "Sharkey" character on the dial again. Or is it the African disease, I can't quite recall?? I then gave up, smashed my watch collection to bits with a hammer and went and watched Yo Gabba Gabba.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

GT27 said:


> Legendary thread. I started off reading 15 pages of infighting over labels, dictionary quotations and IP law. Then I see a watch that looks like a beloved legend, but with an African disease branded on the dial. Then some watch turns up with a picture of a shark on it and everyone talks about some "Sharkey" character?? Talk then turns to the Turtle and pictures of the Tuna show up. Nope, it's the Tuna but with that "Sharkey" character on the dial again. Or is it the African disease, I can't quite recall?? I then gave up, smashed my watch collection to bits with a hammer and went and watched Yo Gabba Gabba.


very funny  welcome to modern day wus


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I think we covered the bases. Thanks for joining the mayhem.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

No an MM300 clone question but a Seiko 6105 clone question instead

Has any progress been made on the watch on the right in this picture? I like the old 6105 case with the modern Tuna Hands and dial and the splash of blue.

Sorry if this has been asked and answered elsewhere I don't keep up with the Sharkey, Urburrito, Mercury threads enough to be considered informed.

Thanks,

VWG

ps. I got a kick out of the Bay listing that said

"MERKUR QUALITY QUAERANTEE. "


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> No an MM300 clone question but a Seiko 6105 clone question instead
> 
> Has any progress been made on the watch on the right in this picture? I like the old 6105 case with the modern Tuna Hands and dial and the splash of blue.
> 
> ...


I think details are coming out in October on those, no price or anything yet but I'm guessing they should be around the range of the Merkur Tuna which was $160ish. I'm excited for the one on the left, I currently have a Sharkey 6105 but the prospect of a ceramic bezel pleases me.

The Chinglish is strong but so far these Merkur pieces have been very impressive.


----------



## fildef (Nov 3, 2013)

New photos on ebay.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

This part not so great...

*Final Vertion updated in the listing.pls check . *
*small bad news.its 1-8Oct is our national holiday. just checked with my shipping agent. the shipping time will be postponed due that reason. *
* thank you for all your long time waiting. hope you can enjoy your watch.*
*
*


----------



## Gannicus (Dec 21, 2013)

Well it definitely looks the part. Hopefully in person it doesn't disappoint too much after this wait. Just received the Merkur Tuna clone and while it looks the part for the price, the bezel and date misalignment were something I was hoping to avoid. Or they just took the homage concept one step too far.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Is it just me or does the bezel look very faded or mono tone, seems like there is no contrast between the silver letters and the black.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> Is it just me or does the bezel look very faded or mono tone, seems like there is no contrast between the silver letters and the black.


To me the 30 - 50 bezel markers look well out of alignment. That isn't good. The lack of contrast could be a function of the ceramic, or simply not great quality photos. We just have to wait and see.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fildef (Nov 3, 2013)

Philip do new photos on ebay.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> To me the 30 - 50 bezel markers look well out of alignment. That isn't good. The lack of contrast could be a function of the ceramic, or simply not great quality photos. We just have to wait and see.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


im sure it's just the angle the photo was taken at , looks very very nice but I wonder how glossy the bezel will be as it's not very shiny on the pictures 
its one of the key points that I love on my genuine one that really make it pop


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah i would have preferred a bezel design with more contrast. An attribute of a good sports watch is that it must be instantly legible. Steinhart's new 39mm ocean also features a glossy ceramic insert with shiny silver bezel indices and readability suffers in the right lighting conditions.

ill withhold further judgement until real life pics are posted. They did such a fantastic job on the tuna that I have to give this one the benefit of the doubt.



Monkeynuts said:


> im sure it's just the angle the photo was taken at , looks very very nice but I wonder how glossy the bezel will be as it's not very shiny on the pictures
> its one of the key points that I love on my genuine one that really make it pop


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Monkeynuts said:


> im sure it's just the angle the photo was taken at , looks very very nice but I wonder how glossy the bezel will be as it's not very shiny on the pictures
> its one of the key points that I love on my genuine one that really make it pop


I hope you're right. The watch is tilted at a slight angle. The quality does look very good indeed.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Looking good, can't wait!


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

Cheap bracelet clasp, but can't complain too much at this price level. Hopefully it tapers right so it fits the original MM300 ratchet clasp.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Lost Cosmonaut said:


> Cheap bracelet clasp, but can't complain too much at this price level. Hopefully it tapers right so it fits the original MM300 ratchet clasp.


Yeah, no half links and only three micro-adjusts. May not be the best for fitting. Your idea would solve that if it works out.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Just got shipping notification if mine. Probably take a couple of weeks but it is on its way


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Just got shipping notification if mine. Probably take a couple of weeks but it is on its way


Nice! Great to hear they are starting to ship.

I recently purchased the Merkur Tuna from the same seller. Shipping time was 8 days to the USA.


----------



## fildef (Nov 3, 2013)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Just got shipping notification if mine. Probably take a couple of weeks but it is on its way


You are so lucky!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

DEMO111 said:


> Nice! Great to hear they are starting to ship.
> 
> I recently purchased the Merkur Tuna from the same seller. Shipping time was 8 days to the USA.


Wow, you've been massively lucky, then (or me unlucky). I had pre-ordered but from the time I got the (real, second) tracking number to the arrival at my place in Europe, it took a full two weeks.


----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

Mine will arrive in Europe in November

Enviado desde mi Nexus 6P


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

The answer I got was that mine will ship after the holidays, October 8...


----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

The first that have it, send photos. 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 6P


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I very much doubt that any have actually shipped. It's a week-long national holiday over there, as he stated on his eBay page. I ordered his Tuna homage the other day and it noted as being shipped almost right away. Today it says "Collection delayed". Likely a label created, but no actual shipping.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Yea, my tracking hasn't been updated. Actually it isn't even showing as being a valid number on the Track17 site. I'll update when it shows as being on the move.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

The only tracking I have is the bogus number from months ago used to appease eBay policy. So do some people have new tracking numbers since the watch was completed last week?


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Radar1 said:


> The only tracking I have is the bogus number from months ago used to appease eBay policy. So do some people have new tracking numbers since the watch was completed last week?


Yea, got mine 2 days ago.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Yea, got mine 2 days ago.


That's good to hear. Presumably will ship out when the holiday ends. Thx.


----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

I supposed that is a 300m

Enviado desde mi Nexus 6P


----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

Enviado desde mi Nexus 6P


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Yea, got mine 2 days ago.


How did you receive notification - email, PayPal, eBay msg? Thx.


----------



## fildef (Nov 3, 2013)

No news for the moment. I paid mine in april 30. I'm waiting. Tomorow i send a message to Philip.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

fildef said:


> No news for the moment. I paid mine in april 30. I'm waiting. Tomorow i send a message to Philip.


I sent a msg via eBay today. I also paid in April, second payment in July. Nothing back yet. I paid on April 18.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Spoke too soon. This just in.

i shipped the first 30watches to the buyer who made order on mar and apr to my agent i think they will have tracking in this weekend due my agent have 3-4days hannsling time and i think most of the buyer will received their watches in end of oct or nov


----------



## fildef (Nov 3, 2013)

Message from Philip: pls tell them i shipped the first 30watches to the buyer who made order on mar and apr to my agent i think they will have tracking in this weekend due my agent have 3-4days hannsling time and i think most of the buyer will received their watches in end of oct or nov. 

and dont forget tp tell them my other project 6105-8110 start to sell thx


----------



## fildef (Nov 3, 2013)

Sorry Radar1 i don't i've seen you post.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

fildef said:


> Sorry Radar1 i don't i've seen you post.


No worries. At least we had consistent responses. Let us know if you hear anything further. |>


----------



## Cgull (Mar 28, 2014)

looking forward to pics!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Anyone had an update?? Oct 13... tick, tock.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Mine hasn't been updated but I guess it is just a holding tracking number and not a real one


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

fildef said:


> Message from Philip: pls tell them i shipped the first 30watches to the buyer who made order on mar and apr to my agent i think they will have tracking in this weekend due my agent have 3-4days hannsling time and i think most of the buyer will received their watches in end of oct or nov.
> 
> and dont forget tp tell them my other project 6105-8110 start to sell thx


I just wanted to get some clarification on this - did a new notification come through to say the watch is on the way? Even though I *****ed about the delay I never got around to cancelling the order. I ordered in April and have so far had zero notifications, except when they wanted money!

Overall I am still a bit sceptical, it does look great though.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

electorn said:


> I just wanted to get some clarification on this - did a new notification come through to say the watch is on the way? Even though I *****ed about the delay I never got around to cancelling the order. I ordered in April and have so far had zero notifications, except when they wanted money!
> 
> Overall I am still a bit sceptical, it does look great though.


Same for me. Ordered April 18 and nothing on shipping at all. From his reply to me, the first 30 buyers should get shipping info this weekend. Pushing the six-month mark for PP. I think they are still being assembled.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I think the delay was caused due to their copy machine being down.


----------



## tingting (Nov 26, 2015)

It's so hard for so long to wait, but I'm confident because the seller answers each of my request. Although I ordered in July, I hope I get mine in November...


----------



## fildef (Nov 3, 2013)

For the moment i don't have more news. But i'm trust in philip. I think this week we have more news. Maybe they do a good quality control!


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

So I thought this thing was supposed to start shipping a week ago???


----------



## fildef (Nov 3, 2013)

Send a message in the morning. No response for the moment.


----------



## Smiler62 (May 25, 2014)

I have also just sent Phillipe a message via Ebay, asking why we have not yet had any shipping or tracking details yet, when these were supposed to be shipped after the Chinese 1 week Holiday....And that Ebay,s 6 month cut off period for refunds is fast approaching for many of us.

If and when I receive a reply, I will post on here asap.


----------



## fildef (Nov 3, 2013)

Response today from philip: 
Hi the next 30pcs will follow up soon its monoblock case and take too long time for us sorry for that. If there is one tiny problem happened the whole case will be waste


----------



## fildef (Nov 3, 2013)

Find on ebay:

Dear All Friends.

Just Come back from fatrory. i know you are eager to have the watches. but this is monoblock case if there is one tiny problem happends. the whole case will be watst 
thats why we take longer time to make polishing and check after the work. the rest 30 pcs case will be finishe this weekend or next week. thank you and hope you can understand.


Philip Li 10.15.17


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

It doesn't seem to be a very consistent message at all and this will push it well beyond PP claim for many of us. I would need to make that call today. We all understand and accept watch delays, but the story has to be consistent and transparent all the way along.

This is what I received on Oct 10 and it doesn't align well with the latest message. Now we are hearing that the 30 watches didn't even get through QC??

_i shipped the first 30watches to the buyer who made order on mar and apr to my agent i think they will have tracking in this weekend due my agent have 3-4days hannsling time and i think most of the buyer will received their watches in end of oct or nov_


----------



## Slimyfishy (Oct 9, 2015)

Having ordered way back when, this does feel like a test to my patience. The only thing keeping me committed, is how happy people seem with the Merkur Tuna.


----------



## fildef (Nov 3, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> It doesn't seem to be a very consistent message at all and this will push it well beyond PP claim for many of us. I would need to make that call today. We all understand and accept watch delays, but the story has to be consistent and transparent all the way along.
> 
> This is what I received on Oct 10 and it doesn't align well with the latest message. Now we are hearing that the 30 watches didn't even get through QC??
> 
> _i shipped the first 30watches to the buyer who made order on mar and apr to my agent i think they will have tracking in this weekend due my agent have 3-4days hannsling time and i think most of the buyer will received their watches in end of oct or nov_


I agree with you. We can understand delays but The discour must be clear. I'm waiting but i'm loosing my patience.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Slimyfishy said:


> Having ordered way back when, this does feel like a test to my patience. The only thing keeping me committed, is how happy people seem with the Merkur Tuna.


Same here, and the fact that I could still recoup my second payment ($179) through PP if everything goes south. I still believe he will deliver, but is also "hedging" on the true progress and it is not really on the schedule he clearly indicated by eBay msg on Oct 10.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm sure you guys will get your watch , I think the problem here is being pre paid the maker has lost the urgency and it's been put on the back burner so to speak


----------



## Smiler62 (May 25, 2014)

I,ll be making a Paypal claim on the 25th of this month if no tracking details are sent to me by that time......Not going to risk losing over £200 by trusting in faith alone !!!


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Very tempted to cancel this now and wait to see what happens. Interesting how the ebay listing says 2 left then 9 left then 4 left etc etc. He's up to almost 100 sold. That's 30,000 bucks. 6 months later and still excuses as to no shipping. Actually how do you cancel? Just do a paypal "chargeback"?


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Very tempted to cancel this now and wait to see what happens. Interesting how the ebay listing says 2 left then 9 left then 4 left etc etc. He's up to almost 100 sold. That's 30,000 bucks. 6 months later and still excuses as to no shipping. Actually how do you cancel? Just do a paypal "chargeback"?


Hi,

When you ask to reverse the charge in PayPal, you have to say the reason among the choices offered. IIRC there is an option for "Goods not received". You can also write some comments to assist in a faster treatment.

This is an easy one IMO. Might do the same with my Uroborus MM300 but I have until Xmas to cancel since I paid last June.

Ssb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks. Just about to do that now. If it does come out, I'm sure there will be more for sale and in a couple of months there will be more Sharkeys and the Uroborus. I think standing back and watching is the best way forward for this one.



smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> When you ask to reverse the charge in PayPal, you have to say the reason among the choices offered. IIRC there is an option for "Goods not received". You can also write some comments to assist in a faster treatment.
> 
> ...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

At one time pre-ordering meant getting a 9015 and $20 off. I have no clue what movement was supposed to be in the rest of the watches because that was never stated, but it was clearly an incentive to buy in early. I am not sure what to do anymore. Cancel and it only costs me $20 if I decide to get one when I actually know for sure that they will ship. This has gone from expected July presumably into November (or beyond) with all manner of contradictory reasons given. At some point you really have to seriously consider pulling the plug.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> When you ask to reverse the charge in PayPal, you have to say the reason among the choices offered. IIRC there is an option for "Goods not received". You can also write some comments to assist in a faster treatment.
> 
> ...


As you know, I ordered the Uroborus Tuna through Spreenow. Nothing happened for nearly a month and there was no mention that it was a pre-order, or not ready to ship. I asked them (Spreenow) to investigate and still nothing for a week. I asked about a PayPal refund and the next message stated that he would ship them the watch the very next day. Seriously? I outright canceled and didn't look back. Does anyone actually have the Uroborus Tuna at this point??


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Tried to cancel via paypal. Was directed to ebay concierge. I rang and spoke to a chap. Told him to story but because I have a tracking number which shows delivery between October 16 and December 1st they won't do anything until December 1st. Even though it is just a 'holding" tracking number. However, the chap told me that Philip and his merry men do not get any funds from ebay until 72 hours after the item has been delivered. So no chance of them doing a runner with all the upfront cash.

I think it may be different for people who ordered a while ago but haven't got a tracking number, then you may be able to get a refund right away. I'm stuck until December 1st but at least I know I will get it if no watch.

I did message the seller as well asking to cancel and get a refund but that probably won't happen.



smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> When you ask to reverse the charge in PayPal, you have to say the reason among the choices offered. IIRC there is an option for "Goods not received". You can also write some comments to assist in a faster treatment.
> 
> ...


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Update.....

Just got refund from seller.

Apologised for delay and immediately refunded.



Flyingdoctor said:


> Tried to cancel via paypal. Was directed to ebay concierge. I rang and spoke to a chap. Told him to story but because I have a tracking number which shows delivery between October 16 and December 1st they won't do anything until December 1st. Even though it is just a 'holding" tracking number. However, the chap told me that Philip and his merry men do not get any funds from ebay until 72 hours after the item has been delivered. So no chance of them doing a runner with all the upfront cash.
> 
> I think it may be different for people who ordered a while ago but haven't got a tracking number, then you may be able to get a refund right away. I'm stuck until December 1st but at least I know I will get it if no watch.
> 
> I did message the seller as well asking to cancel and get a refund but that probably won't happen.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

mchotdogtw said:


> any one know this brand ?
> View attachment 12472597


Seiko did not come up with the Tuna design, they stole from Scubapro and patented it.

The Scubapro 500m is the very first Tuna so I think those fighting for Seiko's right can $hut it now.


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Update.....
> 
> Just got refund from seller.
> 
> Apologised for delay and immediately refunded.


I think I will do the same, could you share how you contact the seller please? *Never mind, found the purchase history on ebay.*


----------



## fildef (Nov 3, 2013)

The prices on ebay are jumping. I hope the seller is serious. If i don't have any news on the next wednesday, i get refund and leave negatives feedbacks for this seller on ebay and other sites of watches.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

fildef said:


> The prices on ebay are jumping. I hope the seller is serious. If i don't have any news on the next wednesday, i get refund and leave negatives feedbacks for this seller on ebay and other sites of watches.


$329 now. Maybe a response to people figuring it only costs $20 to cancel and wait to see the watch actually finished and shipping. Not good.


----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

I will wait, in all projects there are delays.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 6P


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

I was going to wait after talking to the paypal / ebay chap as I felt there was no chance of losing my money, but the seller refunded. Now I'm happy he did refund. 

The Sharkey Marinemaster clone is already out and the first couple were problematic. Mostly the bezels. I have the Sharkey 6105 version and it is tremendous but it was a later one. The thing that put me off about this one is the delays and economy with the truth. The first 30 were supposed to have been shipped. Now we hear of a different story. Its actually not the fact that I probably wouldn't get the watch until January, it is the management of expectation and half truths. 

I'd like a Marinemaster but I'm too cheap to pay for the Seiko version. I'll get a clone at sometime but buying first runs from China can be problematic. Something wrong with it and good luck sending it back or getting a resolution. Hopefully these guys do it right and it turns out to be stellar.


----------



## tingting (Nov 26, 2015)

Why do not you trust the seller?
I've no doubt, because he has a lot of positive reviews on Ebay and answers every question! Would you really prefer the fast delivery of a bad watch? There is a saying: "Good things take time".
I'll waiting and looking forward (maybe on Christmas... ?) for a really good MM hommage!!!


----------



## Smiler62 (May 25, 2014)

Got a reply from Philip today.

"Hi bro first 30pcs already shipped out due case its complated . We checked and polish one by one so thats one weshipped one portion and another."

Stating again that the first 30 pieces have been shipped (I think) !......This get,s more confusing by the day !. I,ll wait until day 178/9, then if no tracking details arrive, I will ask Philip for a refund for the April 2017 purchase, hopefully that won,t have to happen....Like all of you that bought, it,s the half truths that are damaging this sellers reputation, first they are shipped, then they are not !, but I still believe he will come through with the goods, and I would rather wait for a perfect example than a rushed Lemon.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

"Bro"?


----------



## tingting (Nov 26, 2015)

That's also my opinion:
"Rather wait for a perfect example than a rushed Lemon...."
:-D


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Actually, I do trust the seller. I'm pretty sure he will deliver. It is the whole management of expectation thing. Far better to under promise and over deliver than the other way around. Tell me I won't get the watch until December and deliver in November. Happy man. Tell me I'll get it in November and deliver in December. Not so happy man. I now have my 300 bucks back so I'm now in control. I can wait or if something else comes up buy it. My decision and my call. You are happy to wait having paid. I wasn't. You will definitely get your watch before me.



tingting said:


> Why do not you trust the seller?
> I've no doubt, because he has a lot of positive reviews on Ebay and answers every question! Would you really prefer the fast delivery of a bad watch? There is a saying: "Good things take time".
> I'll waiting and looking forward (maybe on Christmas... ?) for a really good MM hommage!!!


----------



## tingting (Nov 26, 2015)

No right or wrong ... It is important that you feel comfortable with your decision.


----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

everything will be alright

Enviado desde mi Nexus 6P


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Radar1 said:


> $329 now. Maybe a response to people figuring it only costs $20 to cancel and wait to see the watch actually finished and shipping. Not good.


I was ready to jump in and I see a $30 bump, reminds me of trying to buy from sharky on Spree now when he kept jumping the price up several times on me! Once again not interested!!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Flyingdoctor said:


> I'd like a Marinemaster but I'm too cheap to pay for the Seiko version. I'll get a clone at sometime but buying first runs from China can be problematic. Something wrong with it and good luck sending it back or getting a resolution. Hopefully these guys do it right and it turns out to be stellar.


Maybe you should sell one of your doxas and treat yourself to the real deal you won't be disappointed


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Actually, I would agree with you. I've pined after a Marinemaster for years but I have never seen one in the flesh and it makes dropping 1600 - 1800 bucks on one a bit squiffy. The other thing I'm not sure about is they seem to have different model numbers. Did they change over the years? Which is 'better' etc etc



Monkeynuts said:


> Maybe you should sell one of your doxas and treat yourself to the real deal you won't be disappointed


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Actually, I would agree with you. I've pined after a Marinemaster for years but I have never seen one in the flesh and it makes dropping 1600 - 1800 bucks on one a bit squiffy. The other thing I'm not sure about is they seem to have different model numbers. Did they change over the years? Which is 'better' etc etc


Two versions Sbdx001 and new version sbdx017 with Diashield + improved lume + the movement parts have MEMS technology + Prospex etched crown otherwise it is the same watch as the 001 
also there is the limited edition gold hands and markers sddx012 and a blue faced model but can't recall what number is but basically only two models of the same Watch


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Actually, I would agree with you. I've pined after a Marinemaster for years but I have never seen one in the flesh and it makes dropping 1600 - 1800 bucks on one a bit squiffy. The other thing I'm not sure about is they seem to have different model numbers. Did they change over the years? Which is 'better' etc etc


SBDX001 is the original, the SBDX017 is the new updated version from a couple years ago. Only difference is the 017 has a Prospex X engraved on the crown and Diashield coating all over for more scratch resistance. You could potentially find an 001 cheaper, but the actual difference in price is pretty small since they always have a demand.


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

Monkeynuts said:


> Two versions Sbdx001 and new version sbdx017 with Diashield + improved lume + the movement parts have MEMS technology + Prospex etched crown otherwise it is the same watch as the 001
> also there is the limited edition gold hands and markers sddx012 and a blue faced model but can't recall what number is but basically only two models of the same Watch


The blue face one is an SLA super-limited version. I haven't seen one south of $3000 and they are pretty ugly IMO.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Guys, thanks for the education on the different models. I appreciate it.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Sub'd


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Guys, thanks for the education on the different models. I appreciate it.


I have a picture of one next to the doxa might be a good size comparison


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Lost Cosmonaut said:


> The blue face one is an SLA super-limited version. I haven't seen one south of $3000 and they are pretty ugly IMO.


Your not wrong it is horrible looking


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Great photo. Nice collection you have there. Hmmmmm, I'm hoping the 50mm Lug to Lug wears small. 50mm is near the limit for my puny wrists.



Monkeynuts said:


> I have a picture of one next to the doxa might be a good size comparison


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Didn't cost me anything to cancel. I got the full $299 back.



Radar1 said:


> $329 now. Maybe a response to people figuring it only costs $20 to cancel and wait to see the watch actually finished and shipping. Not good.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Didn't cost me anything to cancel. I got the full $299 back.


Understood, but maybe the price hike was intended as a disincentive for people to bail now. I paid $279, but it would have cost only $20 to cancel and then buy again when there was more certainty over when they would actually ship. There has been no change in price for months - so why yesterday amid some controversy? Seems odd to me. Doing this would now cost me an additional $50.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Maybe there were more people than me suddenly ask for a refund or someone looked at the final watch and said...man, this is far too cheap 



Radar1 said:


> Understood, but maybe the price hike was intended as a disincentive for people to bail now. I paid $279, but it would have cost only $20 to cancel and then buy again when there was more certainty over when they would actually ship. There has been no change in price for months - so why yesterday amid some controversy? Seems odd to me. Doing this would now cost me an additional $50.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

I will wait

Enviado desde mi Nexus 6P


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

I have the Uroborus on order and I'll wait it out too. Their Puck knockoff was delayed as hell too and it was soo nice that it gives me hope about their future releases.

The lack of communication and language barrier is definitely hurting these guys a lot because the well-known microbrands are facing the same delays and issues with their releases but the communication is what sets them apart.

I even have their mini-Puck on order without any picture or sign of progress since last may....I don't know if I'm gonna stick with this one however.

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

tingting said:


> Why do not you trust the seller?


Lets see - lack of communication and delivery. Booted from this forum for various reasons (a seller who has to disparage other watchmakers is shady IMO). Endless delays and played games on pricing

Not saying you may not eventually get your watch - just explaining why some do not trust this seller


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

maverick13z said:


> Lets see - lack of communication and delivery. Booted from this forum for various reasons (a seller who has to disparage other watchmakers is shady IMO). Endless delays and played games on pricing
> 
> Not saying you may not eventually get your watch - just explaining why some do not trust this seller


I have yet to hear from a single forum member who has received new shipping information. With 30 supposedly shipped last week, that seems a little odd - though not impossible I suppose.


----------



## Cpt_Insano_17 (Oct 23, 2017)

I haven't been able to read all of this discussion, my phone keeps jumping up & down & ive missed a lot of posts. Personally I have stuck to the well known Japanese divers watches that I love. I find them bullet proof, anaestheticly pleasing & have never had a problem with them, not even my 20+ year old SKX007K1 if not identical to it. I'd like to know if anyone has actually owned a Merkur of any kind that can give an opinion on its performance, durability & reliability etc. If it's a good quality reliable watch or a piece of crap that doesn't keep time or has broken down, I'd like to know.
Also, I have researched a little on a watch made by ORIENT, I read that they have been bought by Seiko. They don't have the super cheap price tag & their designs are fairly appealing to me. Once again, if anyone knows something about them I'd love to hear it.
Regards to all you Divers watch lovers


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Cpt_Insano_17 said:


> I haven't been able to read all of this discussion, my phone keeps jumping up & down & ive missed a lot of posts. Personally I have stuck to the well known Japanese divers watches that I love. I find them bullet proof, anaestheticly pleasing & have never had a problem with them, not even my 20+ year old SKX007K1 if not identical to it. I'd like to know if anyone has actually owned a Merkur of any kind that can give an opinion on its performance, durability & reliability etc. If it's a good quality reliable watch or a piece of crap that doesn't keep time or has broken down, I'd like to know.
> Also, I have researched a little on a watch made by ORIENT, I read that they have been bought by Seiko. They don't have the super cheap price tag & their designs are fairly appealing to me. Once again, if anyone knows something about them I'd love to hear it.
> Regards to all you Divers watch lovers


We're quite a few who have received and who greatly appreciate the Merkur Tuna...
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/first-impressions-pics-merkur-oceanmaster-sbbn015-clone-4533909.html

It's very well made, totally impressive given the price. Was delivered/shipped a bit late and with limited communication (so the MM300 clone tardiness doesn't come as much of a surprise). But I think every single one of the buyers who also happen to be a member here have been more than satisfied with their purchase.

Orient belongs to the parent company of Seiko Watches, (Seiko group). They've been purchased quite some time ago already, and make very decent (and even some very good) watches at great prices. They're hardly unkown, though. Members of the "holy trinity of mechanical Japanese watches" (Seiko, Orient, Citizen).

Maybe you should read a few pages on the this forum or the dedicated forums, and ask questions after?
Orient :
Orient

Seiko + Citizen
Seiko & Citizen


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

I am lucky I am not a fan of Seiko MM, if not I will stuck with delayed shipment like you all... 

I bought the Mekur SBBN015 once the shipment start flowing. The reason I dont like the Seiko MM is the one piece casing which is without the backcase that makes Mod extremely difficult. You need the bezel remover which is not cheap to get the job done.

From my experience with the seller, I dont think he will scam on the sales while you all expect him to rush the delivery. Maybe he is trying his best to get the watch correct once and for all so as to save the buyer the hassle to return the item.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Mine got marked "shipped" on eBay over the weekend.

But it's a big window for shipment -- between Nov. 9 and Dec. 15.

I do have a USPS tracking number -- though it only says "shipping info received" by USPS.

Willing to wait -- at least for a while -- for a potentially great watch.


----------



## tingting (Nov 26, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Mine got marked "shipped" on eBay over the weekend.
> 
> But it's a big window for shipment -- between Nov. 9 and Dec. 15.
> 
> ...


Great news!
Then you're probably one of the first to get your Marinemaster!
I just hope that the watch is not backed by customs for weeks ...
When did you buy your watch?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Mine got marked "shipped" on eBay over the weekend.
> 
> But it's a big window for shipment -- between Nov. 9 and Dec. 15.
> 
> ...


What date did you order?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I ordered the Merkur Tuna model in early October. The last shipping update was Oct 9 at an airport in China. Ugly.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Triton9 said:


> I am lucky I am not a fan of Seiko MM, if not I will stuck with delayed shipment like you all...
> 
> I bought the Mekur SBBN015 once the shipment start flowing. The reason I dont like the Seiko MM is the one piece casing which is without the backcase that makes Mod extremely difficult. You need the bezel remover which is not cheap to get the job done.
> 
> From my experience with the seller, I dont think he will scam on the sales while you all expect him to rush the delivery. Maybe he is trying his best to get the watch correct once and for all so as to save the buyer the hassle to return the item.


The watch was due in June/July. It is almost November. I don't think anyone is "rushing" him, with all due respect. When you factor that shipping could take another couple of months...

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fildef (Nov 3, 2013)

We are on wednesday, no news?


----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

fildef said:


> We are on wednesday, no news?


Nothing!

Enviado desde mi Nexus 6P


----------



## meehoo (May 24, 2016)

Hi guys, I just cot below info from the seller (spelling original):
"h i i am in fctory to push. will update in the listing about thispping date for next patch"


----------



## Smiler62 (May 25, 2014)

"Shipping for next batch" I assume !........Has there been a "first batch" ?.......No disrespect to Philip, but I wish he would get someone who speaks English that could properly explain exactly what is happening, and why the latest delay occurred !. Just a little upfront honesty would be most welcome.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Cpt_Insano_17 said:


> I haven't been able to read all of this discussion,I'd like to know if anyone has actually owned a Merkur of any kind that can give an opinion on its performance, durability & reliability etc. If it's a good quality reliable watch or a piece of crap that doesn't keep time or has broken down, I'd like to know.


I don't own the Merkur, but I own two Sharkeys, a 6105 and Tuna and both are quite good. In fact I have this lime green Sharkey on the way









I also own the original Ouroboros Puck homage - which is exceptional quality for the price


----------



## watch888 (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

- double post-


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

The mekur has better bezel with good numeral font and pearl pip. The proportion of dial to bezel is also better. Less shark edge on mekur compare to sharkey.


----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

any new developments?

Enviado desde mi Nexus 6P


----------



## fildef (Nov 3, 2013)

*"Dear All Friends.

Sorry just come back from factory this weekends.

the next patch of watches 20-30 will be shipped out in the weekend. all watches case finished and in assembling .

for the rest buyer. i will try to make sure you will have your watches before Xmas.

Philip 30 OCt 17"

*I'm exausted from this guy, he doesn't tell us the truth. Delays are very longer, not number shipping i bought mine in 30 april. Negative feedbacks are comming!!!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Mine got marked "shipped" on eBay over the weekend.
> 
> But it's a big window for shipment -- between Nov. 9 and Dec. 15.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the delay (there have been enough of those, right?) in responding. I only purchased the watch last weekend. But before people who ordered much longer ago freak out, I don't believe my watch has actually shipped.

I had this on my ebay watch list for a long time, then noticed the price had jumped from $299 to $329. I messaged him and said if he was willing to give me the $299 price, I was willing to order one. He then messaged me this:

"Hi u need to wait the producttion now its pretty slow due complicated cases if willing to wait i will give u 299usd"


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Sorry for the delay (there have been enough of those, right?) in responding. I only purchased the watch last weekend. But before people who ordered much longer ago freak out, I don't believe my watch has actually shipped.
> 
> I had this on my ebay watch list for a long time, then noticed the price had jumped from $299 to $329. I messaged him and said if he was willing to give me the $299 price, I was willing to order one. He then messaged me this:
> 
> "Hi u need to wait the producttion now its pretty slow due complicated cases if willing to wait i will give u 299usd"


You have a phoney tracking number because eBay requires shipping within a specified period of time. We all got those so now we're back to square one in that no-one seems to have received legit shipping yet, despite claims that the first 30 customers had watches on the way a couple of weeks ago. I got in very early (April 18) and have no clue where mine is. I would much rather a seller be completely forthright about issues/delays than string people along - especially when it is already several months late.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Radar1 said:


> You have a phoney tracking number because eBay requires shipping within a specified periodic time. We all got those so now we're back to square one in that no-one seems to have received legit shipping yet, despite claims that the first 30 customers had watches on the way a couple of weeks ago. I got in very early (April 18) and have no clue where mine is. I would much rather a seller be completely forthright about issues/delays than string people along - especially when it is already several months late.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


It sounds like ebay purchasers need to file a complaint on this seller. I also complained about the price change and was not offered the old price!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

dpage said:


> It sounds like ebay purchasers need to file a complaint on this seller. I also complained about the price change and was not offered the old price!


The price hike was a deterrent to discourage people from simply cancelling their orders and then ordering again when they were sure the watch would actually be produced. I am not worried about there being no watch when the dust settles, but the latest round of delays and stories about several watches already being shipped ring a little hollow for sure. Always better just to tell the truth.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

When I was in touch with the seller, about cancelling, he inadvertently sent me a message to say shipping would be in late November early December. I decided to leave my order in there and wait it out, I am intrigued to see how this pans out, plus I am a gluten for punishment. Luckily I have my SLA017 & MM300 to keep me going!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

"When I was in touch with the seller, about cancelling, he inadvertently sent me a message to say shipping would be in late November early December"

Oops! When did you order?


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

Order went in mid April, I have been on the roller coaster along with you all!


----------



## meehoo (May 24, 2016)

Ok I ordered mine in July... so I guess I will get it mid 2019?


----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

meehoo said:


> Ok I ordered mine in July... so I guess I will get it mid 2019?




Enviado desde mi Nexus 6P


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

Just an FYI, also ordered mid April... I Have pretty much written the thing off.. Here is the latest communication I received...

Sent Date: Oct-14-17 18:02:32 PDT






*Dear vfast996,*

Hi david already shipped out u will find it on nov i think

*- bjbjcs*


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

topper78 said:


> Just an FYI, also ordered mid April... I Have pretty much written the thing off.. Here is the latest communication I received...
> 
> Sent Date: Oct-14-17 18:02:32 PDT
> 
> ...


Did you get legit shipping info?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> Did you get legit shipping info?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Of course not. Just emailed him again , not expecting any real info.....


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

Isn?t it ironic that someone selling knock off watches treats their customers like fools and has the grammar of a 13 year old texting their mates...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Tricky73 said:


> Isn?t it ironic that someone selling knock off watches treats their customers like fools and has the grammar of a 13 year old texting their mates...


I'd say the grammar is probably on Google Translate. The rest of it the seller has to own without question.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

I feel for all you guys. I really do. Sometimes something too good to be true really is. I almost jumped in on this because, after all, who doesn’t love a SBDX001 and even more so if you can get it real cheap? I’m glad I didn’t.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

I think somewhere sometime I warned about this group of people, Oruborus, Merkur have the same origin, QC and long delay and full of lies/excuses are how they do business. 

I am sure watches will show up, just be very patient or write it off. See it as a surprise when you receive your watch.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

rosborn said:


> I feel for all you guys. I really do. Sometimes something too good to be true really is. I almost jumped in on this because, after all, who doesn't love a SBDX001 and even more so if you can get it real cheap? I'm glad I didn't.


This is a preorder....with delays. It is pretty typical in the watch world. Yes, the communication from the seller is lacking but at least he is communinacting. He is probably frustrated with delivery of watches to his customers too. The Merkur watches seem to be very good quality, I'm assuming this one will be of the same quality too.

Like I said, it is a preorder. I've been doing preorders as long as microbrand watches have been around over the past ten years & longer. Some have taken up to a year for delivery. Patience is needed. You place your order and then forget about it until it arrives.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

ttsugar said:


> I think somewhere sometime I warned about this group of people, Oruborus, Merkur have the same origin, QC and long delay and full of lies/excuses are how they do business.


Well Chuck, I have to take this comment with a grain of salt since you have connections with the competing watch company "Sharky". ;-)


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

ttsugar said:


> I think somewhere sometime I warned about this group of people, Oruborus, Merkur have the same origin, QC and long delay and full of lies/excuses are how they do business.
> 
> I am sure watches will show up, just be very patient or write it off. See it as a surprise when you receive your watch.


In fairness, I did order and receive his Tuna model. It is exceptional for the price. Before that I ordered the Oruborus Tuna from Spreenow and cancelled it after it didn't ship for a few weeks. I pushed Spreenow hard for updates and the seller finally said he would be shipping it the next day. At that point I didn't believe it and backed out. I think the 300 homage will be completed and delivered, but it has definitely been a trail of lies and deflection to this point. That much I am quite sure of.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

DEMO111 said:


> This is a preorder....with delays. It is pretty typical in the watch world. Yes, the communication from the seller is lacking but at least he is communinacting. He is probably frustrated with delivery of watches to his customers too. The Merkur watches seem to be very good quality, I'm assuming this one will be of the same quality too.
> 
> Like I said, it is a preorder. I've been doing preorders as long as microbrand watches have been around over the past ten years & longer. Some have taken up to a year for delivery. Patience is needed. You place your order and then forget about it until it arrives.


I understand that but there is a lot of angst and hand wringing over this watch. You needn't address my submission...you need to talk the others, who have pre-ordered, off the ledge.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

DEMO111 said:


> This is a preorder....with delays. It is pretty typical in the watch world. Yes, the communication from the seller is lacking but at least he is communinacting. He is probably frustrated with delivery of watches to his customers too. The Merkur watches seem to be very good quality, I'm assuming this one will be of the same quality too.
> 
> Like I said, it is a preorder. I've been doing preorders as long as microbrand watches have been around over the past ten years & longer. Some have taken up to a year for delivery. Patience is needed. You place your order and then forget about it until it arrives.


I agree with most of this, Dave. But I also do not believe any watches have actually shipped yet and that is not what has been communicated. I think it is a fine line between saving face and being forthright about the true status of the watch in production.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Radar1 said:


> I agree with most of this, Dave. But I also do not believe any watches have actually shipped yet and that is not what has been communicated. I think it is a fine line between saving face and being forthright about the true status of the watch in production.


Well, I really don't know what is going on with his shipments. Do we really know he didn't ship any yet? I am just going to sit back and patiently wait. If the quality of the Merkur 001 is anything like the Merkur Tuna we will all be very happy.

Patience Grasshopper. b-)


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

DEMO111 said:


> This is a preorder....with delays. It is pretty typical in the watch world. Yes, the communication from the seller is lacking but at least he is communinacting. He is probably frustrated with delivery of watches to his customers too. The Merkur watches seem to be very good quality, I'm assuming this one will be of the same quality too.
> 
> Like I said, it is a preorder. I've been doing preorders as long as microbrand watches have been around over the past ten years & longer. Some have taken up to a year for delivery. Patience is needed. You place your order and then forget about it until it arrives.


Man, you hurt my feelings here... LoL

The fact is, I used to be closer to Oruborus group then Sharkey. Then sometime alone the line I gave up the group after a few purchases: the quartz Tuna, bronze 6105 and Puck. None of them went smooth and my patient just ran out. For a $1xx watch, they really had me running around and for quite a long time too.

In long run, I think Sharkey is more organized then Oruborus and they hardly miss their due date.

Quality wise, no one really dominate the other because there is always a next version, a next improvement or a next upgrade. I will not be surprised if later we see a Tuna with ne15 and sapphire insert because there are just so few places on a watch that you can work on.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

ttsugar said:


> Man, you hurt my feelings here... LoL
> 
> The fact is, I used to be closer to Oruborus group then Sharkey. Then sometime alone the line I gave up the group after a few purchases: the quartz Tuna, bronze 6105 and Puck. None of them went smooth and my patient just ran out. For a $1xx watch, they readlly had me running around and for quite a long time too.
> 
> ...


I agree with Chuck - he is much closer to the action of both these groups than anyone. And I have experienced the differences he noted

I now own 3 Sharkey's - one 6105, a black faced Tuna and since I liked it so much, I just had my lime green faced Tuna delivered yesterday. All are very good quality, all shipped in the promised time frame - no runaround, no delays

I also own the Ouroboros Puck. Waited a long time to receive it, longer than projected, with no communication. The watch is exceptional quality, so no issue there but the organizational and communication was definitely lacking

Merkur has had a person or two banned here for spamming the forum / talking trash on competitors watches. That always left a sour taste in my mouth. No need to trash the competition. Nor spam the forum with falsehoods.

I have no doubt that when / if people receive their Merkur watch, it will likely be good quality - but they seem more disorganized / shady than I prefer. And since the Sharkey versions have been good quality, I have stuck with them and avoided the headaches of false shipping numbers on ebay, no communication, and endless Merkur delays

Hopefully those of you waiting for your Merkur watches get them before the end of the year. Good luck


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

ttsugar said:


> *Sharkey* is more organized then Oruborus and they hardly miss their due date.





maverick13z said:


> I now own 3 *Sharkey's* - one 6105, a black faced Tuna and since I liked it so much, I just had my lime green faced Tuna delivered yesterday. All are very good quality, all shipped in the promised time frame - no runaround, no delays


Just ordered me a Merkur.
Nice to know that Sharkey is so much better organized. 
I considered getting a Sharkey but I just wish they had a better logo. I just can't get along with it.
Their logo is what caused me to veer to Merkur. Unfortunate... for me.


----------



## marmaladecorgi (Feb 11, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Just ordered me a Merkur.
> Nice to know that Sharkey is so much better organized.
> I considered getting a Sharkey but I just wish they had a better logo. I just can't get along with it.
> Their logo is what caused me to veer to Merkur. Unfortunate... for me.


Haha I was exactly the opposite - got the Sharkey because I felt "Merkur" looked too much like "merked" and "Ouroborus" was just too strange-sounding. To each their own, I suppose. Bet the main components come out of the same factory though!


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

marmaladecorgi said:


> Haha I was exactly the opposite - got the Sharkey because I felt "Merkur" looked too much like "merked" and "Ouroborus" was just too strange-sounding. To each their own, I suppose. Bet the main components come out of the same factory though!


Trust me, different factories. There are thousands of these factories in China and making watch in same style is not hard at all.

If they were from the same factory, Sharkey's manufacturing quantity will put him on a better negociation spot than others. Shen then can ask the factory not to produce other Tunas.


----------



## marmaladecorgi (Feb 11, 2017)

ttsugar said:


> Trust me, different factories. There are thousands of these factories in China and making watch in same style is not hard at all.
> 
> If they were from the same factory, Sharkey's manufacturing quantity will put him on a better negociation spot than others. Shen then can ask the factory not to produce other Tunas.


Oh incidentally, since you are "in the know" - what is the relationship between the Sharkey people, the Legend Watch (54Watch) people and the Heimdallr people, would you know? Reading this Dive Watch forum, I sometimes get the impression that they are different and unrelated groups, but sometimes get the impression that they are the same.

For example - there is a thread on here about the Sharkey group coming up with a 62MAS Homage - but the discussion in the thread led me to the Legend/54Watch website. And then yesterday the Heimdallr guy (stephenyi) started a thread about Sharkey group coming out with...a 62MAS homage - with a link to the Heimdallr ebay site. Funny thing is that the Legend/54Watch 62MAS looks different from the Heimdallr 62MAS. All very confusing.

To add to that - I ordered a Sharkey SBBN015 from Taobao - it came in a Heimdallr box!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Just ordered me a Merkur.
> Nice to know that Sharkey is so much better organized.
> I considered getting a Sharkey but I just wish they had a better logo. I just can't get along with it.
> Their logo is what caused me to veer to Merkur. Unfortunate... for me.


I have read from several forum denizens that the Merkur Tuna also has a better build. That's what I bought despite the Merkur 300 homage debacle under way now. It arrived in a reasonable timeframe. You will be very pleased with your Tuna.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

yup i've owned both tuna variants and the merkur is head and shoulders superior. these are completely different makers and designs. i know for a fact the mid case and shroud are not interchangeable due to crown placement. there are other differences too which while less obvious, add up to a much better overall watch.



Radar1 said:


> I have read from several forum denizens that the Merkur Tuna also has a better build. That's what I bought despite the Merkur 300 homage debacle under way now. It arrived in a reasonable timeframe. You will be very pleased with your Tuna.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

yup i've owned both tuna variants and the merkur is head and shoulders superior. these are completely different makers and designs. i know for a fact the mid case and shroud are not interchangeable due to crown placement. there are other differences too which while less obvious, add up to a much better overall watch.



Radar1 said:


> I have read from several forum denizens that the Merkur Tuna also has a better build. That's what I bought despite the Merkur 300 homage debacle under way now. It arrived in a reasonable timeframe. You will be very pleased with your Tuna.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Just ordered me a Merkur.
> Nice to know that Sharkey is so much better organized.
> I considered getting a Sharkey but I just wish they had a better logo. I just can't get along with it.
> Their logo is what caused me to veer to Merkur. Unfortunate... for me.


Yea, definitely personal preference. I love the Sharkey logo and prefer it over Merkur which is a name of a former car brand. But I can understand others may feel differently


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I care much more about the build quality, but really do not like the Sharkey logo at all. I grew up with live sightings of the Merc Merkur, so that's all good. Lol.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Radar1 said:


> I have read from several forum denizens that the Merkur Tuna also has a better build.


Sorry, I believe that to be a dubious claim at best.

The quality of both are quite similar. Naturally those who own the Sharkey will think it is better quality while those who own the Merkur will believe it is better quality. In reality there is not much difference at all. Those who claim otherwise are not being honest or realistic


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

maverick13z said:


> Sorry, I believe that to be a dubious claim at best.
> 
> The quality of both are quite similar. Naturally those who own the Sharkey will think it is better quality while those who own the Merkur will believe it is better quality. In reality there is not much difference at all. Those who claim otherwise are not being honest or realistic


I have yet to read a comment from anyone who has owned both that the Sharkey is on par. I have heard a couple of folks state that the Merkur is a better build. That's all I have to go on. Bottom line is that I was very pleased with the build of the Merkur when it landed.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> View attachment 12627145
> 
> 
> View attachment 12627149


That watch looks great but you're not helping me at all Radar. 

Mine is somewhere between China and my house. It still states "En Route to DHL" lol


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Rocat said:


> That watch looks great but you're not helping me at all Radar.
> 
> Mine is somewhere between China and my house. It still states "En Route to DHL" lol


Been there, done that! Hang in there.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Good grief, 

Now I'm looking at the 6105 homage. The Sharkey version appears to be phasing out the shark logo and using FIFTYFOUR which looks good imo.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Rocat said:


> The Sharkey version appears to be phasing out the shark logo and *using FIFTYFOUR *which looks good imo.


You have a Photo of this?


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

I just bought a Oruborus Tuna, will do a compare but from photos, I think at least Merkur is ahead in the insert catagory.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

ttsugar said:


> I just bought a Oruborus Tuna, will do a compare but from photos, I think at least Merkur is ahead in the insert catagory.


I thought they were from the same factory? Let us know.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Radar1 said:


> I thought they were from the same factory? Let us know.


Nope, this is not possible.

Update: my mistake, I thought you were talking about Sharkey and Oruborus.

Yes, I believed Oruborus and Merkur are from the same factory. And that is why both of their MM copy are in serious trouble and delay. LoL


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

ttsugar said:


> Nope, this is not possible.


So, is there any commonality at all between Oruborus, Sharkey, and Merkur?


----------



## fildef (Nov 3, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> You have a Photo of this?


https://www.fiftyfourwatch.com/watches


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

ttsugar said:


> Nope, this is not possible.





Radar1 said:


> So, is there any commonality at all between Oruborus, Sharkey, and Merkur?





Radar1 said:


> I thought they were from the same factory? Let us know.


I find it astonishing -- not to say incredible necessarily -- that three different makers would make the same watch (more or less), 
and release them around the same time, for around the same price... and yet remain so unrelated to one another as to use 3 different factories.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> I find it astonishing -- not to say incredible necessarily -- that three different makers would make the same watch (more or less),
> and release them around the same time, for around the same price... and yet remain so unrelated to one another as to use 3 different factories.


I understood that Sharkey was separate from the other two, who are essentially the same with different branding.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> You have a Photo of this?


Looks like just the non SS version so far. But I can't imagine him not utilizing the same dial on the SS version later.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Another player in 54??


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Radar1 said:


> So, is there any commonality at all between Oruborus, Sharkey, and Merkur?


All copied SBBN015, that is all


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Chronopolis said:


> I find it astonishing -- not to say incredible necessarily -- that three different makers would make the same watch (more or less),
> and release them around the same time, for around the same price... and yet remain so unrelated to one another as to use 3 different factories.


Because Tuna still has a big demand in China and everyone wants a piece of the pie.

From my own memory, Tuna has 5 makers and total produced was still far under 10,000 watches..... so we will see more.

Making these watches are not that expensive as you think. With 300 orders, I think the cost is arould us$50 per watch so they can priced closely.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Radar1 said:


> I understood that Sharkey was separate from the other two, who are essentially the same with different branding.


You are good! all 3 originated from a single source. Sharkey left and starts his own, doing business from pre-order model to readily made while the other 2 are still doing pre-orders and that is why those 2 are still in delay.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

ttsugar said:


> You are good! all 3 originated from a single source. Sharkey left and starts his own, doing business from pre-order model to readily made while the other 2 are still doing pre-orders and that is why those 2 are still in delay.


But you indicated above that that there is no connection between Oruborus and Merkur? The Sharkey part I get.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Radar1 said:


> Another player in 54??


Do not quote me but I believed 54 founder is the one making Athaya's Lamafa. After Lamafa were done, 54 somehow offered the drawing and manufacturing molding tools to a group under the table, and that later became 1st version of Sharkey 6105. That was when Sharkey not singly own by Shen yet.

It is a messy environment there in China.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Radar1 said:


> But you indicated above that that there is no connection between Oruborus and Merkur? The Sharkey part I get.


I corrected my answer in earlier post.

--------------

Ok, here is how they were connected.

There is a guy behind the curtain and he controlls 3 guys that run chat gruop individually, Sharkey, Oruborus and Merkur (it has a different name in China).

A few years ago Shen (Sharkey) decided to leave the organization and start his own, the man in the dark then can not profit from Shen so that was how all the hates and flaming started.

Sharkey's is just a logo, the company name is Haimdallr, registered and owned by Shen.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

This thread has been upgraded to 'popcorn worthy' status.

To any and all Chinese contractors reading this: please take my money for a 62mas hommage.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I just sent yet another msg to Philip. Was asked again when I ordered the watch. Ugh. Clearly needs some rudimentary database system to track these orders, relevant dates, addresses, and two-part payments.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Radar1 said:


> I just sent yet another msg to Philip. Was asked again when I ordered the watch. Ugh. Clearly needs some rudimentary database system to track these orders, relevant dates, addresses, and two-part payments.


Try 17track.net for pkg out of China


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

ttsugar said:


> Try 17track.net for pkg out of China


That would require a real tracking number. Thanks for the heads-up for when that time comes around. |>


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Radar1 said:


> That would require a real tracking number. Thanks for the heads-up for when that time comes around. |>


I was talking with Shen this afternoon about the possible cause of delay of these 2 brands.

Maybe.... just maybe

1. internal design is not good and has to be fixed one at the time so assembly is super slow. However if this is true, you will never to be told.

2. The profit is already been splited and no one wants to pay for the correction. And it goes back to No.1.

3. During this time, a few months before CNY, watch factories are all very busy. Small batch orders like these 2, factory might not want to put manpower into them but wants to taking care of big orders first. Like Puck from last year, only170 pieces, very small order, its schdule was move way back and after CNY, factory can only offer 1 to 2 workers a day to assemble the Puck. In this case and if there was also design flaw...... who know how long it will take.

Last year I told Oruborus organiser brfore CNY just to be upfront and tell buyers what exactly is going on but he just did not want to, to save face I guess. After CNY, alot of people were pissed and just quit the group or sold their unseen watches to new comers and I was sadly one of them.

I do not want to say is the same atm but sure looks like it is happening again. Still wait it out, I am sure they will deliver.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

ttsugar said:


> I was talking with Shen this afternoon about the possible cause of delay of these 2 brands.
> 
> Maybe.... just maybe
> 
> ...


I appreciate your feedback and suspect your insights are spot on. There have clearly been some serious problems and rather than face those head-on and in a transparent way with customers, a less satisfactory response has been taken here to avoid embarrassment and/or avoid a mass exodus at a critical stage.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Radar1 said:


> I appreciate your feedback and suspect your insights are spot on. There have clearly been some serious problems and rather than face those head-on and in a transparent way with customers, a less satisfactory response has been taken here to avoid embarrassment and/or avoid a mass exodus at a critical stage.


In this case, I wish buyers all the luck, really.

I will tell you a little story about Puck. Last year before CNY, buyers were so mad due to a 4 months or so delay without explanation. Factory just did not have the manpower to assemble Puck.

What did the organizer do? He took home parts and hand assembled 20 watches without any professional tools. Shipped them the next day and told everyone 1st batch was shipped.

After people got the watches, uneven installed crystal, scratched dials, jammed hands....all were returned. I got 4 and returned the very same day I got them. Now you think once they reached the factory, they will fix them first, right? Nooooo, the work schedule was already set and fixed these watches need to take them apart so these 20 watches were put in the last and that added another 2-3 months of waiting.... Pretty sad, no?

I know I have said some pretty no so good comments about Oruborus but I told things that happened to me personally and I stand behind my words.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Very sad. It's always best just to tell people the facts. Some may still jump ship, others would hang in because of the honesty.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Radar1 said:


> I have yet to read a comment from anyone who has owned both that the Sharkey is on par. I have heard a couple of folks state that the Merkur is a better build. That's all I have to go on. Bottom line is that I was very pleased with the build of the Merkur when it landed.


There are two people who have stated that. Sorry, that is far from a consensus and who knows how much of a grain of salt to take their comments. Especially given how the people selling Merkur have posted here trashing other brands.

Bottom line to me - you have a lot of happy owners of both the Sharkey Tuna and Merkur Tuna. Both are good quality and they are quite similiar. Some aspects of one may appeal more to some than others. Does not make one a better build than the other. Just personal preference


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

maverick13z said:


> There are two people who have stated that. Sorry, that is far from a consensus and who knows how much of a grain of salt to take their comments. Especially given how the people selling Merkur have posted here trashing other brands.
> 
> Bottom line to me - you have a lot of happy owners of both the Sharkey Tuna and Merkur Tuna. Both are good quality and they are quite similiar. Some aspects of one may appeal more to some than others. Does not make one a better build than the other. Just personal preference


I have now seen a similar assessment from three people. Maybe not "consensus" but at least worthy of note - for me. It isn't worth arguing over at all. Enjoy your choice.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Radar1 said:


> Very sad. It's always best just to tell people the facts. Some may still jump ship, others would hang in because of the honesty.


True

I waited for my Puck from Ouroboros and yes, the delays caused me some consternation. But in the end I was very happy with the end product. If they would just communicate truthfully with updates, it would be much better for them


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

maverick13z said:


> True
> 
> I waited for my Puck from Ouroboros and yes, the delays caused me some consternation. But in the end I was very happy with the end product. If they would just communicate truthfully with updates, it would be much better for them


I couldn't agree more. I understand that some sellers feel backed into a corner (and sometimes because of things beyond their own control) but it's just better to be up front from the get go. Merkur now has a 6105 homage under development, but I haven't touched it precisely because of what has happened here.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Radar1 said:


> I have now seen a similar assessment from three people. Maybe not "consensus" but at least worthy of note - for me. It isn't worth arguing over at all. Enjoy your choice.


No I agree, not really worth arguing over - but I just get concerned when some people say definitively one is better than the other. And I suspect the reason you don't see assessments from Shark owners is most Sharkey owners bought their's first, were quite happy with it and have no reason to even buy a Merkur.

Like I noted earlier - I have watches from both groups - 3 Sharkeys and 1 Ouroboros . Both make good products although Sharkey seems better organized and hits his deadlines better. But in the end, folks should be happy with either. Enjoy your watch


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Were there any update on the Merkur Tuna look-a-like? When is it shipping?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

rogt said:


> Were there any update on the Merkur Tuna look-a-like? When is it shipping?


It's been shipping for a few weeks already.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Radar1 said:


> It's been shipping for a few weeks already.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Great thank you

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> It's been shipping for a few weeks already.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Its been 3 weeks since he told me it was shipped, I reached out Wednesday to see if he give me further info.. he asked for information on when I paid etc.. I replied original deposit early April, PIF early July.. I also asked if it hasn't been shipped would it be..... I heard a thing since...


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

opps, that’s I have not heard a thing since


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

topper78 said:


> Its been 3 weeks since he told me it was shipped, I reached out Wednesday to see if he give me further info.. he asked for information on when I paid etc.. I replied original deposit early April, PIF early July.. I also asked if it hasn't been shipped would it be..... I heard a thing since...


Totally lame. My comment a moment ago was about the Merkur Tuna, but we're in the same boat regarding the MM300 homage. I exchanged messages a couple of days ago. Reiterated my purchase date and was told he hoped it would go out in next batch via TNT and please provide my cell number. Not a peep since. I am absolutely certain that not one of these has actually shipped yet.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

I ordered on April 5, so I'm pretty sure I got in on the first 30. I sent him a message to ask if it had been shipped. He replied that the first 30 did indeed ship, but that I wasn't in the first 30 orders. 

I don't believe him.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

So what about the turtle one. Has it already been shipping

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

clouser said:


> I ordered on April 5, so I'm pretty sure I got in on the first 30. I sent him a message to ask if it had been shipped. He replied that the first 30 did indeed ship, but that I wasn't in the first 30 orders.
> 
> I don't believe him.


You have pretty confirmed my own suspicions. No shipping numbers for anybody? Hmmm.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

rogt said:


> So what about the turtle one. Has it already been shipping
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


"Sample in November"

Shipping next fall? Who knows any more?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fildef (Nov 3, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Totally lame. My comment a moment ago was about the Merkur Tuna, but we're in the same boat regarding the MM300 homage. I exchanged messages a couple of days ago. Reiterated my purchase date and was told he hoped it would go out in next batch via TNT and please provide my cell number. Not a peep since. I am absolutely certain that not one of these has actually shipped yet.


He told me the same last week. At the moment no news.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Last thing you want to do is rush this organization. 

Same situation with Oroborus chat group in China. Everyone is mad and no one has any update. Even they offer a date once again... you know what to expect.

Al least you know there is a problem and they are probably trying to fix it, instead shipping out with known flaws.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Well, it’s pretty onvious that constant forum complaining isn’t solving the problem...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

My last exchange:



*bjbjcs​*​​

hi u will be in this patch sorry the first patch taken by mar buyer but i will.ship ti u by TNT u will received.my new.tracking to.confrim later






*vfast996:​*​​
The original deposit was done April 15 182495351484 
Balance was paid on July 8th (PayPal) from XXXXXXXXXXXXXX

have you shipped or not? 3 weeks ago you told me it was shipped? this is not that tough of a question? If not are you actually planning on shipping it? I have purchased from you before without issue, but this looks like I am not going to see what I have paid for.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

topper78 said:


> My last exchange:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mar buyer? Marsian buyers? LOL


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I would say it hit some serious obstacles, he backed himself into a corner by saying several had shipped as a means to simply appease people, and is now short on options so keeps repeating the same mantra repeatedly. There is a lesson to learn here about transparency. I am also left with the distinct impression that there may be some very poor organisational dynamics in play. I have been asked repeated for my name and mobile number. That does not inspire confidence.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

ttsugar said:


> Mar buyer? Marsian buyers? LOL


That may explain the shipping "issues"...


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Radar1 said:


> I would say it hit some serious obstacles, he backed himself into a corner by saying several had shipped as a means to simply appease people, and is now short on options so keeps repeating the same mantra repeatedly. There is a lesson to learn here about transparency. I am also left with the distinct impression that there may be some very poor organisational dynamics in play. I have been asked repeated for my name and mobile number. That does not inspire confidence.


Actually this is how thing works in China, they will not release any info to prevent competitors making a joke out of their situation.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

rogt said:


> Were there any update on the Merkur Tuna look-a-like? When is it shipping?


Here, for at least a month (I think I got mine September 28... )










Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

ttsugar said:


> Actually this is how thing works in China, they will not release any info to prevent competitors making a joke out of their situation.


And yet look at the poor optics getting dragged around on the world's largest watch forum.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

ttsugar said:


> Actually this is how thing works in China, they will not release any info to prevent competitors making a joke out of their situation.


Maintain honour amongst competitors, but none with customer base! Wait...


----------



## fildef (Nov 3, 2013)

ttsugar said:


> Actually this is how thing works in China, they will not release any info to prevent competitors making a joke out of their situation.


We are different.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

rogt said:


> Were there any update on the Merkur Tuna look-a-like? When is it shipping?


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

This is what I am concerned with. Hopefully mine will ship out. It was ordered and paid for on the 31st. Still shows "en route to DHL eCommerce". Anyway, I will give it 10 to 15 days and see what happens. Glad I ordered a 6105 Sharkey from another Vendor. An I have no plans to order the very good looking MM300 homage.


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

I don't want to get everyone's hopes up on here, but I have just been sent a photo of a shipping label (for the Merkur MM, via ebay). It wasn't attached to a package mind!
I am mildly excited that things might actually be happening.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

electorn said:


> I don't want to get everyone's hopes up on here, but I have just been sent a photo of a shipping label (for the Merkur MM, via ebay). It wasn't attached to a package mind!
> I am mildly excited that things might actually be happening.


I got the same. But it is not a tracking number. However, after I explained my viewpoints (nicely) on how things were being handled I also received this:









Maybe some cause for genuine optimism here.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Actually, there was a shipping number on the label. Perhaps some cause for <very> cautious optimism.


----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

Someone more? 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 6P mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

tertuliano said:


> Someone more?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 6P mediante Tapatalk


Nope. And nothing further happened with mine in the past couple of days, despite the shipping label and tracking number.

This has not changed. It can also easily be done with no intention to actually ship anything right away. Obris Morgan did it with their Infinity watches well ahead of the actual promised shipping date simply as a way to expedite things when they were actually ready to go out. I would say that same approach has been used here, but in this instance to convince a customer that an actual shipment has taken place or is imminent. I hope I am wrong.


2017-11-07 01:17amMerchant has submitted logistics data.


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

when I see a watch posted here, anybody with a watch then maybe they are coming LOL


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

He again asked me for my mobile number, which I've provided to him twice already. I tried sending him my mobile number yet again through Ebay's messaging system, but they no longer allow sending contact info. such as your address or phone number. Is there any way to get around that? How did everyone else send him their mobile number when he asked?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

clouser said:


> He again asked me for my mobile number, which I've provided to him twice already. I tried sending him my mobile number yet again through Ebay's messaging system, but they no longer allow sending contact info. such as your address or phone number. Is there any way to get around that? How did everyone else send him their mobile number when he asked?


I sent mine through eBay (multiple times as well). But on the label it shows my residential number. Not sure how that appeared. Perhaps the mobile # didn't go through. How was it flagged for you when you tried?


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

Radar1 said:


> I sent mine through eBay (multiple times as well). But on the label it shows my residential number. Not sure how that appeared. Perhaps the mobile # didn't go through. How was it flagged for you when you tried?


When I tried to send the message, it wouldn't let the message go through. When I tried sending it again, Ebay suspended my messaging capabilities.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

clouser said:


> When I tried to send the message, it wouldn't let the message go through. When I tried sending it again, Ebay suspended my messaging capabilities.


Good grief. That certainly did not happen to me. I will send a gratuitous msg to test this. No harm in giving him another nudge anyway. Lol.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I sent him my mobile again and it was not blocked. Was yours a reply in a previous msg chain?


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

Radar1 said:


> I sent him my mobile again and it was not blocked. Was yours a reply in a previous msg chain?


Yep


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

I just sent him a new message via Ebay with my mobile number, and it went through.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

clouser said:


> I just sent him a new message via Ebay with my mobile number, and it went through.


And still this on the other end??


----------



## meehoo (May 24, 2016)

Radar1 said:


> I got the same. But it is not a tracking number. However, after I explained my viewpoints (nicely) on how things were being handled I also received this:
> 
> View attachment 12636963
> 
> ...


Now, this is (a bit) promising  Can't wait for someone to get it!


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

Judging by seller's stellar feedback maybe no reasons for concern, but still assuring your customers that ''item is shipped'' when indeed you even don't have it yet seems a bad way of doing business to me. I'm a big Seiko's divers (and especially Marinemaster's) fan, but i can't actually afford spending some 2000$ on a watch so I ordered Merkur MM300 homage on 15/10/2017 - on the next day watch ''was shipped'' and even a tracking number appeared which still shows that no watch has touched the carrier yet...It seems odd to me that I've bought (or paid to be more exact) the last Merkur (out of a batch of 9) priced at 300$, on the very next day they climbed their price to 329$ - really see no reason for all this game of selling when no watch's been produced up to now. It would be curious to know if at least one MM300 homage have been delivered, because in youtube there's a short video of the Merkur MM300 (it looks fantastic!), but still noone have seen it in real life...
It's strange that the cheaper (169$) Tuna Can Marinemaster homage by Merkur is a fact already and people who bought it seem to be quite delighted with its quality, so the whole Merkur project gets some touch of credibility in my book, but still it's quite obvious that something is not going right... The picture that someone posted some posts above (with the box full of MM300 homages) gives some motives for optimism, but here I saw people waiting from April(!) and still no watch and no detailed explanation of what's going on to be presented, which I find hard to assimilate...As I said at least seller seems legid - he has thousands of successfull sales on ebay, I hope all this Merkur MM300 homage ordeal reaches to a good port.
P.S. Do someone has any idea of the real water resistance rate of this homages? When I asked the seller about it his short answer was:''300m'', which I find somehow too optimistic.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

I want to get into the turtle but looks like this is too uncertain...

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## chosenhandle (Dec 11, 2014)

without trying to make a political statement, the chinese government has announced tighter internet and communication control. Who knows? The company has a great reputation but suddenly communications are difficult.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

No change for me. "Data submitted to shipper" on Nov 7 at 1:17 am (Nov 6 here) and nothing since. It is meaningless anyway until the shipper is actually provided with something to ship. I was told yesterday that I might see some tracking this weekend. I highly doubt that. The pic I posted was of 15 watches. That leaves a lot of folks still out in the cold without any more to back that up.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

M52Power said:


> Judging by seller's stellar feedback maybe no reasons for concern, but still assuring your customers that ''item is shipped'' when indeed you even don't have it yet seems a bad way of doing business to me. I'm a big Seiko's divers (and especially Marinemaster's) fan, but i can't actually afford spending some 2000$ on a watch so I ordered Merkur MM300 homage on 15/10/2017 - on the next day watch ''was shipped'' and even a tracking number appeared which still shows that no watch has touched the carrier yet...It seems odd to me that I've bought (or paid to be more exact) the last Merkur (out of a batch of 9) priced at 300$, on the very next day they climbed their price to 329$ - really see no reason for all this game of selling when no watch's been produced up to now. It would be curious to know if at least one MM300 homage have been delivered, because in youtube there's a short video of the Merkur MM300 (it looks fantastic!), but still noone have seen it in real life...
> It's strange that the cheaper (169$) Tuna Can Marinemaster homage by Merkur is a fact already and people who bought it seem to be quite delighted with its quality, so the whole Merkur project gets some touch of credibility in my book, but still it's quite obvious that something is not going right... The picture that someone posted some posts above (with the box full of MM300 homages) gives some motives for optimism, but here I saw people waiting from April(!) and still no watch and no detailed explanation of what's going on to be presented, which I find hard to assimilate...As I said at least seller seems legid - he has thousands of successfull sales on ebay, I hope all this Merkur MM300 homage ordeal reaches to a good port.
> P.S. Do someone has any idea of the real water resistance rate of this homages? When I asked the seller about it his short answer was:''300m'', which I find somehow too optimistic.


Can you please provide the Youtube link? Thx.


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

I've tried to post a link to the video, but as I have only 1 post forum server doesn't alllow me to post any kind of links or images. They tell me my post count shoud be greater, but it's there on youtube named ''Merkur Seiko Marine Master Homage''. Only 1 seconds long and doesn't help the situation much either...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

M52Power said:


> I've tried to post a link to the video, but as I have only 1 post forum server doesn't alllow me to post any kind of links or images. They tell me my post count shoud be greater, but it's there on youtube named ''Merkur Seiko Marine Master Homage''. Only 1 seconds long and doesn't help the situation much either...


11 seconds!


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

Yeah, sory I've typed 11 but one 1 was lost...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

M52Power said:


> Yeah, sory I've typed 11 but one 1 was lost...


You weren't far off anyway! 480p and short clip, but the finishing looks pretty good. Oh wait, there hasn't been any finishing...


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

Radar1 said:


> You weren't far off anyway! 480p and short clip, but the finishing looks pretty good. Oh wait, there hasn't been any finishing...


Yeah, TBH quality seems pretty impressive (at least on the video!), but no real presense to be felt yet!


----------



## fildef (Nov 3, 2013)

One ebayer today put a positive feedback, seems receive his watch.


----------



## tingting (Nov 26, 2015)

fildef said:


> One ebayer today put a positive feedback, seems receive his watch.


Another one put a neutral feedback already on the 3rd of November...


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

tingting said:


> Another one put a neutral feedback already on the 3rd of November...


But only because of the delay in delivery. Not related to the watch itself.

I am still confident to receive the watch within the next weeks. There are too many indications that the watches have been produced and the feedback for the seller is (still) very good. But I have to admit, that the behaviour of the seller could be much better.


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

Nanda said:


> But I have to admit, that the behaviour of the seller could be much better.


Ya think! LOL


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

fildef said:


> One ebayer today put a positive feedback, seems receive his watch.


I saw only the neutral one that doesn't indicate in any way that a watch was actually received. Maybe I missed one. It could also be a red herring... hope not. Still no tracking update on mine from Nov 6.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Radar1 said:


> I saw only the neutral one that doesn't indicate in any way that a watch was actually received. Maybe I missed one. It could also be a red herring... hope not. Still no tracking update on mine from Nov 6.


It is the second feedback (at present).

"Excellent item!! very happy with the item!! great eBayer, will buy from again!
Merkur Japan Tuna Diver Automatic wristwatch MarineMaster Man sbdx001 Homage (#172714293036)"


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Nanda said:


> It is the second feedback (at present).
> 
> "Excellent item!! very happy with the item!! great eBayer, will buy from again!
> Merkur Japan Tuna Diver Automatic wristwatch MarineMaster Man sbdx001 Homage (#172714293036)"


I am not convinced. One feedback with 30 watches shipped several weeks ago? Check how much feedback the Tuna model has already. Lots. Sorry if I sound jaded at this point.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Hope dies last. Or anticipation is the most beautiful kind of joy ;-)


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

At least he is not accepting new orders?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

rogt said:


> At least he is not accepting new orders?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


None left from what I can gather.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Nanda said:


> Hope dies last. Or anticipation is the most beautiful kind of joy ;-)


I'd like to hear that said in (high) German, or, heck, even in Norwegian. 
No, gotta be in German. 
Preferably by a beautiful woman. 
NEIN! I must INSIST, that it be said by a beautiful German woman, with flowing fair hair.
There. Dammit.

:-!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, well. Now we're cooking with gas. Never give up hope lads, lol.


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

Radar1 said:


> Well, well. Now we're cooking with gas. Never give up hope lads, lol.
> 
> View attachment 12650013


You're lucky guy.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

M52Power said:


> You're lucky guy.


I agree, in a sort of distorted way. Lol. Given shipping out of China I may have it for Christmas. Never heard of TNT shipping, nor know what the connection with FedEx is.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

Radar1 said:


> I agree, in a sort of distorted way. Lol. Given shipping out of China I may have it for Christmas. Never heard of TNT shipping, nor know what the connection with FedEx is.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


By the other hand this is good news for all of us waiting to see any movement in the shippment status of our orders - at least Merkur MM 300 is already a fact, not just a project. IMO the fact that shipments are heading logically leads to the conclusion that the the manufacturing problems they were dealing with are overcome and hope this to translate into acceleration of the production process.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

M52Power said:


> By the other hand this is good news for all of us waiting to see any movement in the shippment status of our orders - at least Merkur MM 300 is already a fact, not just a project. IMO the fact that shipments are heading logically leads to the conclusion that the the manufacturing problems they were dealing with are overcome and hope this to translate into acceleration of the production process.


Agreed. It is a very good sign for sure.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Radar1 said:


> Agreed. It is a very good sign for sure.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


No doubt there is a method behind the madness. By the time y'all get your watches you'll be so thankful that you won't notice any flaws or quirks. I'm just kidding and am happy that there is some light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Light at the end of the tunnel. Don't forget. Sometimes it is an oncoming train. ;o)


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Judging from his Tuna model this one could be absolutely killer. I never doubted the quality/value.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> Judging from his Tuna model this one could be absolutely killer. I never doubted the quality/value.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Radar1, is that the tracking info from the shipping label photos he sent out? If that is the case, mine could be on the way as well, yipeeee!

(Oops, wrong quote, but you know what I mean!).


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

electorn said:


> Radar1, is that the tracking info from the shipping label photos he sent out? If that is the case, mine could be on the way as well, yipeeee!
> 
> (Oops, wrong quote, but you know what I mean!).


Yup. Have you plunked your tracking number in here?

https://www.parcelmonitor.com/track-it-online


----------



## Gannicus (Dec 21, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Yup. Have you plunked your tracking number in here?
> 
> https://www.parcelmonitor.com/track-it-online


Excellent news! Just checked mine and finally shows some movement like yours. Hopefully this one turns out to be worth the wait.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Gannicus said:


> Excellent news! Just checked mine and finally shows some movement like yours. Hopefully this one turns out to be worth the wait.


No clue who TNT is as a shipping company, but it was good to see the word "Fedex" instead of China Post. Latter can be a real crapshoot, and take literally months.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Well, well. Now we're cooking with gas. Never give up hope lads, lol.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12650013&stc=1&d=1510494903"]
> 
> ...


The real test; check it on FedEx website and see if you have any movement. Different watch but same company, my 6105 Shirley showed nothing for 10 days, then all these types of scans to the DHL ecommerce site. I checked DHL's site and it still shows nothing at all in their system. I've had watches come from the deepest parts of Russia quicker than this.


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

electorn said:


> Radar1, is that the tracking info from the shipping label photos he sent out? If that is the case, mine could be on the way as well, yipeeee!
> 
> (Oops, wrong quote, but you know what I mean!).


Still nothing appears on my tracking number, but it's been only a month since I've purchased my Merkur MM300 - I guess it's too early to expect any good news in my case. I hope for the new year comes my turn.


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> Yup. Have you plunked your tracking number in here?
> 
> https://www.parcelmonitor.com/track-it-online


Thanks for that link Radar1, I am holding off checking for now, I like to think it is on the move.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Radar1 said:


> No clue who TNT is as a shipping company, but it was good to see the word "Fedex" instead of China Post. Latter can be a real crapshoot, and take literally months.


TNT is a Dutch international courier company ...

Maybe you should check on their tracking site, too.

Regards,


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Someone from Thailand got one, 1 of the 3 names from the group: Merkur, Oruborus and this.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> No clue who TNT is as a shipping company, but it was good to see the word "Fedex" instead of China Post. Latter can be a real crapshoot, and take literally months.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Don't worry, TNT is a major logistics company.

Sent from my HP Pro Slate 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks guys. I dug a bit last night and TNT was acquired by FEDEX a couple of years ago. They were a multi-billion $$$ entity and now a subsidiary of FEDEX. All good.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

phlabrooy said:


> TNT is a Dutch international courier company ...
> 
> Maybe you should check on their tracking site, too.
> 
> Regards,


Thanks. I did check on their site and nothing came up.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

A small nugget of advice about tracking these things: drop the original (YE.........) tracking number into here 燕文物流. (allow browser to translate page)

It should open a new tab with this series of numbers:

*YE112676860CN-[1234567890191]- GD.............*

2017-11-13 15:58 FEDEX BOOKING CENTRE Shipment arrived at TNT location

Click on the Fedex Booking link for details. You can also copy the third number (GD......) and enter it in TNT tracking.

https://www.tnt.com/express/en_ca/site/home/applications/tracking.html?source=public_menu

Here I am and things are looking very good for Weds delivery.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

The case and hands (except the second hand) from the MM, the dial from the 6105. Mmmmhh. Why? Why not? I am torn.



ttsugar said:


> Someone from Thailand got one, 1 of the 3 names from the group: Merkur, Oruborus and this.


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

I wish you guys all the luck in the world with the new Marinemaster homages. Personally, I wouldn't buy one for the same reason I wouldn't buy a real Seiko Marinemaster. These have no caseback! You have to remove the movement from the case (through the front of the case, no less), to regulate it. That is a definite no-go with me. I expect my watches to keep good time, and if they don't keep time out of the box, I regulate them, using my Timegrapher.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Ed P. said:


> I wish you guys all the luck in the world with the new Marinemaster homages. Personally, I wouldn't buy one for the same reason I wouldn't buy a real Seiko Marinemaster. These have no caseback! You have to remove the movement from the case (through the front of the case, no less), to regulate it. That is a definite no-go with me. I expect my watches to keep good time, and if they don't keep time out of the box, I regulate them, using my Timegrapher.


These are 9015's, Ed. The accuracy on every one I have owned has been stellar. And if it is off 10-15 seconds daily I am going to remind myself that I only paid $279 for it. An NH35 I would be more concerned about.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

I agree with Radar1, but can understand the objection of Ed P. The monobloc case has some disadvantages. But a gasket less has advantages that should not be underestimated in respect to the water resistance.


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> These are 9015's, Ed. The accuracy on every one I have owned has been stellar. And if it is off 10-15 seconds daily I am going to remind myself that I only paid $279 for it. An NH35 I would be more concerned about.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Like I said, I wish you all the luck in the world! If you get it(luck I mean), it will run +3-4 sec/day! If it were 10-15 sec/day off, it would drive me nucken futz!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Ed P. said:


> Like I said, I wish you all the luck in the world! If you get it(luck I mean), it will run +3-4 sec/day! If it were 10-15 sec/day off, it would drive me nucken futz!


Agreed! It should land on Weds, seemingly against all odds. I expect a nice watch.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

Ed P. said:


> I wish you guys all the luck in the world with the new Marinemaster homages. Personally, I wouldn't buy one for the same reason I wouldn't buy a real Seiko Marinemaster. *These have no caseback! You have to remove the movement from the case (through the front of the case, no less), to regulate it. That is a definite no-go* with me. I expect my watches to keep good time, and if they don't keep time out of the box, I regulate them, using my Timegrapher.


Yeah, but the same goes with original Marinemaster and people don't rage about it. Indeed I find monoblock case design cool - it is a testimony for a real dive watch. Let's not forget that in the 60s-70s many great divers from great brands like Omega, Bulova (not recent Bulova!..), Certina, Rotary had this type of case on their divers. IMO monoblock goes perfect with the concept of a ''tool watch''. And infact opening a watch from the bessel is not such a big deal - you need the special tool and it's a piece of cake. By the other hand I'm still to find anyone in need of regullating these new Miyota 9015 movements - people seem to be impressed with their accuracy and consistency. Yeah - being high-beat requires more strickt service intervals, but I think everybody on this forum agrees that a good watchmaker is a must.


----------



## tingting (Nov 26, 2015)

Ed P. said:


> I wish you guys all the luck in the world with the new Marinemaster homages. Personally, I wouldn't buy one for the same reason I wouldn't buy a real Seiko Marinemaster. These have no caseback! You have to remove the movement from the case (through the front of the case, no less), to regulate it. That is a definite no-go with me. I expect my watches to keep good time, and if they don't keep time out of the box, I regulate them, using my Timegrapher.


Do not worry, you'll be late anyway...

The Marinemaster has a special design and now the Merkur is a bit more unique because of its rarity! ?

(To own something is always better than to need something) ?


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

First!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

clouser said:


> First!


Congrats! Mine is running a day late (ha ha) so should land tomorrow. More pics and thoughts please.


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

Radar1 said:


> Congrats! Mine is running a day late (ha ha) so should land tomorrow. More pics and thoughts please.


I've given the watch a good once-over, and I can't find any fault. The build quality is excellent! It has a 60 click bezel, and there's very little play in the bezel. I've only been timing it for about 45 minutes, but it has been running dead on since I set it.

The only complaint I have is with the rubber strap. It's silicone, so it's a lint magnet. I won't be using it.

I had no idea it was coming because I never got a tracking number or any other correspondence saying it had been shipped. It just arrived at my office. I usually bring my tools to work when I'm expecting a new watch so I can adjust the bracelet or swap straps, but since I didn't know it was coming, I didn't bring anything with me today. I'll adjust the bracelet tonight and try different straps. I have a MM300 rubber at home, so that's probably what I'll keep it on. I'll try it on an Isofrane as well. I might even buy the Crafter Blue fitted rubber for it since the clasp is 18mm, just like on the actual MM300. I should be able to use the Merkur clasp with the Crafter Blue.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

clouser said:


> I've given the watch a good once-over, and I can't find any fault. The build quality is excellent! It has a 60 click bezel, and there's very little play in the bezel. I've only been timing it for about 45 minutes, but it has been running dead on since I set it.
> 
> The only complaint I have is with the rubber strap. It's silicone, so it's a lint magnet. I won't be using it.
> 
> I had no idea it was coming because I never got a tracking number or any other correspondence saying it had been shipped. It just arrived at my office. I usually bring my tools to work when I'm expecting a new watch so I can adjust the bracelet or swap straps, but since I didn't know it was coming, I didn't bring anything with me today. I'll adjust the bracelet tonight and try different straps. I have a MM300 rubber at home, so that's probably what I'll keep it on. I'll try it on an Isofrane as well. I might even buy the Crafter Blue fitted rubber for it since the clasp is 18mm, just like on the actual MM300. I should be able to use the Merkur clasp with the Crafter Blue.


Single screws in bracelet or pins? Sounds nice.


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

Radar1 said:


> Single screws in bracelet or pins? Sounds nice.


It has pins, but I don't know if it's split pins or the pin and collar system that Seiko uses. I'll find out tonight.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Closer that looks real good. Congrats. We definitely will need wrist shots.


----------



## meehoo (May 24, 2016)

clouser said:


> First!


Congrats! I got message from the seller to provide address for shipping yesterday. So it looks the machine is running


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

clouser said:


> It has pins, but I don't know if it's split pins or the pin and collar system that Seiko uses. I'll find out tonight.


One aspect they needn't have emulated, lol.


----------



## tingting (Nov 26, 2015)

YES!!!

I've also got mine today...

:-D

Outstanding quality!

(just a quick smartphone pic)


----------



## meehoo (May 24, 2016)

Great news guys, we need more pics!!!


----------



## tingting (Nov 26, 2015)

Sure, but better tomorrow - today there is only artificial light...


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

Mine is here as well... Looks great..


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

So much for the Fedex service standard. Originally scheduled to be here yesterday. It hasn't budged since landing in Memphis many hours ago.


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

FEDEX - _When it Posolutlely Absitively Has to be Somewhere Overnight.

_At least it's closer you than China. ;-)


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Steve0 said:


> FEDEX - _When it Posolutlely Absitively Has to be Somewhere Overnight.
> 
> _At least it's closer you than China. ;-)


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Come on guys - PICS. Stop playing with the pins and collars already. |>


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

Here are a few quick and dirties on bracelet. The bracelet is substantial but comfortable, and it DOES use the pin and collar system. However, the collars don't come out near as easily as they do on Seikos. None of mine fell out of the middle part of the links while I was sizing the bracelet.

I was hoping for better lume, but I really don't mind it. The lume is average at best. It's definitely not blinding like Seiko lume.


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

One more:


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Quality looks great. And it looks like a tank. Thanks for the pics 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

clouser said:


> One more:


Looks great but the crown seems to be more protruding than a MM300. Might be a question of perspective based on the picture angle though.

Glad to see that these watches are real and not "vaporware".

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## granitsky (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow this is exciting! So does it have an aluminum bezel insert? The original has an integrated bezel with no insert. Signed crown? And I'm curious how the movement looks. And can you verify what kind of crystal it has?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

granitsky said:


> Wow this is exciting! So does it have an aluminum bezel insert? The original has an integrated bezel with no insert. Signed crown? And I'm curious how the movement looks. And can you verify what kind of crystal it has?


Ceramic bezel insert, sapphire crystal, signed crown, and presumably just a standard 9015 movement.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Radar1,

Don't you wish all delivery companies were like this one from "Crazy People"?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Rocat said:


> Radar1,
> 
> Don't you wish all delivery companies were like this one from "Crazy People"?


Yes sir! Lol.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

clouser said:


> One more:


Does it have a monocoque case or is there a screwdown case back? It looks GREAT!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

rosborn said:


> Does it have a monocoque case or is there a screwdown case back? It looks GREAT!


Monocoque. It does look great.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tingting (Nov 26, 2015)

sidekick...


----------



## tingting (Nov 26, 2015)

I eft home or work early in the morning...


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

clouser said:


> Here are a few quick and dirties on bracelet. The bracelet is substantial but comfortable, and it DOES use the pin and collar system. However, the collars don't come out near as easily as they do on Seikos. None of mine fell out of the middle part of the links while I was sizing the bracelet.
> 
> I was hoping for better lume, but I really don't mind it. The lume is average at best. It's definitely not blinding like Seiko lume.


Does the bracelet has diver's ratchet type of extention as the original Marinemaster SBDX001? I'm sorry about the lume considering Seiko divers lume in general being outstanding. I've just sold my SKX007 to guarantee more wrist time for the Merkur MM300 (which I'm still awaiting), but if homage's lume is much inferior to the real Seikos I maybe did a mistake. The SKX had an extraordinary lume and IMO it is very important for a diver.
I wonder how Merkur does in water resistance aspect.


----------



## goldtyson (Mar 16, 2009)

Much envy here, I really want to receive mine!
Enjoy it companions.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Woot!


----------



## tingting (Nov 26, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> Woot!
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12660665&stc=1&d=1510848832"]
> 
> ...


Enjoy your watch!!!

:-D


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I can say I am very impressed indeed. By far the nicest < $300 watch I have owned and by a very wide margin at that. Stunning.

203 gms unsized.

My grumbling aside, well worth the wait.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Package Delivery!!!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

That's one good looking watch! Amazing amount of Bang for the Buck. Congrats. Would love to hear about it in say 6 months and then a year, etc.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Steve0 said:


> That's one good looking watch! Amazing amount of Bang for the Buck. Congrats. Would love to hear about it in say 6 months and then a year, etc.


It's a beauty. Shocking really. We'll see about durability but this is my second Merkur and both are built like tanks. I think everyone is going to be very pleased.


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

That is super sharp!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I get the appeal of the MM300 now, even with a surrogate. It does wear tall though.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> I get the appeal of the MM300 now, even with a surrogate. It does wear tall though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great! let me know what its timekeeping is, after you've worn it a day or two. Incidentally, where did you buy yours? I thought you said earlier that yours cost $269. Beijing watch seller on e-bay has them, but he wants $329.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Ed P. said:


> That looks great! let me know what its timekeeping is, after you've worn it a day or two. Incidentally, where did you buy yours? I thought you said earlier that yours cost $269. Beijing watch seller on e-bay has them, but he wants $329.


eBay Ed. I think he is sold out. I did the pre-order at $279. It went to $299 and then $329. Punches way above those prices. There are two other versions of this. Uroborus and Sharkey. I think the former is essentially the same as the Merkur. Card said +5 per day. I'll track it and see.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

What is the lug to lug? Looks huge....

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

rogt said:


> What is the lug to lug? Looks huge....
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


I think it is around 50mm. It actually wears quite well, if a little tall. Photo probably exaggerates the size. It is a substantial watch but not overwhelming at all.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

M52Power said:


> Does the bracelet has diver's ratchet type of extention as the original Marinemaster SBDX001? I'm sorry about the lume considering Seiko divers lume in general being outstanding. I've just sold my SKX007 to guarantee more wrist time for the Merkur MM300 (which I'm still awaiting), but if homage's lume is much inferior to the real Seikos I maybe did a mistake. The SKX had an extraordinary lume and IMO it is very important for a diver.
> I wonder how Merkur does in water resistance aspect.


blue lume is never gonna beat the green lume. Be it Swiss, seiko or whatever. The original MM is green lume. If cos, it will appears brighter and sharper than blue.

But blue lume is the trend as Rolex ceramic sub take the lead by switching to blue. I compare my old Rolex green lume vs new ceramic sub blue lume. Nothing beats the old one.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Radar1 said:


> View attachment 12661275
> 
> 
> View attachment 12661277
> ...


I have long mention it's worth the wait and the seller is trustworthy. The reason foR his wait that is long is becos this seller cares abt QC. If the supplier can't meet his spec, he will reject and ship back to factory to redo it. Unlike other seller. You all just need to give him some time and patient to do his job.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Triton9 said:


> I have long mention it's worth the wait and the seller is trustworthy. The reason foR his wait that is long is becos this seller cares abt QC. If the supplier can't meet his spec, he will reject and ship back to factory to redo it. Unlike other seller. You all just need to give him some time and patient to do his job.


I think you missed the point. The problem was some suspect communications about shipping, and when. I would say most of us knew it would be delivered eventually. I knew the quality would be solid after landing his Tuna model a few weeks ago. I will be the first to say that the quality is mind-boggling at the price. I will be getting his 6105 homage too.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Triton9 said:


> blue lume is never gonna beat the green lume. Be it Swiss, seiko or whatever. The original MM is green lume. If cos, it will appears brighter and sharper than blue.
> 
> But blue lume is the trend as Rolex ceramic sub take the lead by switching to blue. I compare my old Rolex green lume vs new ceramic sub blue lume. Nothing beats the old one.


I agree with this. I find the blue lume on this more than adequate. BGW9 is never going to be torch mode, but this is pretty solid.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Steve0 said:


> Package Delivery!!!


I was at UPS back when this movie was released. Needless to say we all thought the intro to the movie was the best we'd ever seen. To this day it still cracks me up.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> I get the appeal of the MM300 now, even with a surrogate. _*It does wear tall though*_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you're saying you want to get rid of it because you're going to bang it on door frames. Send that puppy over here, I'll be glad to take care of it for you. lol

Real life pictures look great. Enjoy it.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Rocat said:


> So you're saying you want to get rid of it because you're going to bang it on door frames. Send that puppy over here, I'll be glad to take care of it for you. lol
> 
> Real life pictures look great. Enjoy it.


Too soon to tell! Are you calling dibs?? 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Too soon to tell! Are you calling dibs??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Sure, why not?

If my Merkur Tuna, that was ordered on the 31st of October, would ever show up I would be happy with that.

I'm having the same issue with Sophy and the 6105 Sharkey I ordered on the 3rd of Nov. and it has not shipped either.

I'm still trying to understand how some members ordered their Merkur Tuna's after me and have received them before me.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Rocat said:


> Sure, why not?
> 
> If my Merkur Tuna, that was ordered on the 31st of October, would ever show up I would be happy with that.
> 
> ...


I ordered the Tuna at the same time as another forum member so we agreed to an impromptu "race". His was delivered well in advance of mine. It is truly a crapshoot. Hang in there, as you'll find the watch to be very nice.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Radar1 said:


> I think you missed the point. The problem was some suspect communications about shipping, and when. I would say most of us knew it would be delivered eventually. I knew the quality would be solid after landing his Tuna model a few weeks ago. I will be the first to say that the quality is mind-boggling at the price. I will be getting his 6105 homage too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Hi, as many of you all are angry with his late shipping and the fact he reject supplier watch to redo the watch. The expected schedule become delay. I don't think you all will be happy if he informed you all about the delay. Good things need time. You all just need to be patience and just let him run the show. Don't push or keep probing me. He will delivered and trust he will do a good job. The different of him from other cline seller is he do a good QC and know the expectation of foreign buyers. He even used watch timer to ensure the watch is running in decent state before ship it out.

I recently bought a chronotac watch for more than a $100. It used to be sold for less than $100 but I was told they upgrade the QC and all watch go thru proper check and timing before ship out. This will led to oncrease of cost but at the same time reduced failure rate.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Triton9 said:


> Hi, as many of you all are angry with his late shipping and the fact he reject supplier watch to redo the watch. The expected schedule become delay. I don't think you all will be happy if he informed you all about the delay. Good things need time. You all just need to be patience and just let him run the show. Don't push or keep probing me. He will delivered and trust he will do a good job. The different of him from other cline seller is he do a good QC and know the expectation of foreign buyers. He even used watch timer to ensure the watch is running in decent state before ship it out.
> 
> I recently bought a chronotac watch for more than a $100. It used to be sold for less than $100 but I was told they upgrade the QC and all watch go thru proper check and timing before ship out. This will led to oncrease of cost but at the same time reduced failure rate.


I would prefer to be told openly that there are additional delays.

He builds a very nice watch and he also compensated for the delays with fast FedEx shipping after all was said and done. I will have three different models from him soon enough, so that should tell you that I have faith in what he is doing.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

Radar1 said:


> I can say I am very impressed indeed. By far the nicest < $300 watch I have owned and by a very wide margin at that. Stunning.
> 
> 203 gms unsized.
> 
> ...


Congrats, really stunning watch. Hard to imagine something as good even for 5 times the price of Merkur MM300. I see the waiting is worth.
P.S. By the way - great pictures also.


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

Rocat said:


> Sure, why not?
> 
> If my Merkur Tuna, that was ordered on the 31st of October, would ever show up I would be happy with that.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I understand how you feel. I saw in the feedback section of the Merkur seller that people who ordered the later version of Merkur MM300 (priced at 329$) already have their watches (and they seem extremely happy with the quality) when I although having bought the previous version (at 300$) still see nothing on my tracking history. When I asked about what's going on seller suggested me to wait or a refund...I think he has some preference policy towards shipping order.


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

Triton9 said:


> blue lume is never gonna beat the green lume. Be it Swiss, seiko or whatever. The original MM is green lume. If cos, it will appears brighter and sharper than blue.
> 
> But blue lume is the trend as Rolex ceramic sub take the lead by switching to blue. I compare my old Rolex green lume vs new ceramic sub blue lume. Nothing beats the old one.


Yeah, hands down green lume is better. I was wondering how is Merkur's lume in terms of durability - does it last some 4-5 hours as Seiko's divers usually do, although no comparison possible between green and blue lume in terms of brightness.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Radar1 said:


> I would prefer to be told openly that there are additional delays.
> 
> He builds a very nice watch and he also compensated for the delays with fast FedEx shipping after all was said and done. I will have three different models from him soon enough, so that should tell you that I have faith in what he is doing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


I do understand your stance but the problem is not all buyers are as understanding as you. The moment they heard about the news of delay. They will get angry, abusive and want to cancel order. They are advance buyer and newbie which lacks patience and enthic. The mekur seller just need to use a method best suit for his situation. End of the day, he will not know how would you react to the news of delay.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Triton9 said:


> blue lume is never gonna beat the green lume. Be it Swiss, seiko or whatever. The original MM is green lume. If cos, it will appears brighter and sharper than blue.
> 
> But blue lume is the trend as Rolex ceramic sub take the lead by switching to blue. I compare my old Rolex green lume vs new ceramic sub blue lume. Nothing beats the old one.


True, blue lume doesn't shine as bright as the green one.
But it wears down slower.
As an example, my just arrived Nodus Trieste. Blue lume in very modest qualities. At the beginning of the night I was a bit disappointed (and I already have quite a few watches in BGW9, which I reckon it's also used in the Merkur) as it was quite dim, the lumed surface being small. Then I woke up in the morning, 7 hours later... and I could still read time easily. Which is not always the case even with the Seiko torches I have...

Included my MM300. I'm almost regretting having a "real one" when I see the pictures of the Merkur and the quality of my Merkur tuna... Plus, I'm among the unlucky when it comes to the 8L35... Unregulated grand Seiko they say, well indeed mine is super stable at +10s a day, regardless of the position, the activity and so on. Great base but in 3 days it's already half a minute fast, so I don't wear it as much as it deserves. And I don't want to have it serviced just yet as it's only three years old... Nor do I feel confident, what with the solid case and special gaskets... and the price tag as well, to open it and regulate it myself.

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

M52Power said:


> Yeah, hands down green lume is better. I was wondering how is Merkur's lume in terms of durability - does it last some 4-5 hours as Seiko's divers usually do, although no comparison possible between green and blue lume in terms of brightness.


If the lume is the same as on the llegue Merkur Tuna, it is absolutely comparable to true Swiss superluminiva BGW9. So relatively weak in intensity but lasting 8 to 9 hours at legible levels...

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

Pakz said:


> If the lume is the same as on the llegue Merkur Tuna, it is absolutely comparable to true Swiss superluminiva BGW9. So relatively weak in intensity but lasting 8 to 9 hours at legible levels...
> 
> Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


Man, 8 - 9 hours of luminosity is much time. My SKX was readable for about 6 - 7 hours - maybe more, I've never tested it for longer than that and I've always thought it's a win (considering on some of my previous dive watches lume was dead in 15 minutes and they cost more than twice the price of the SKX). AFAIK Seiko Monsters have even stronger/longer lasting lume than SKX and they're green loomed also.
I only hope the Merkur MM300 doesn't lose luminosity in some minutes, as it happens with many other watches.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

M52Power said:


> Man, 8 - 9 hours of luminosity is much time. My SKX was readable for about 6 - 7 hours - maybe more, I've never tested it for longer than that and I've always thought it's a win (considering on some of my previous dive watches lume was dead in 15 minutes and they cost more than twice the price of the SKX). AFAIK Seiko Monsters have even stronger/longer lasting lume than SKX and they're green loomed also.
> I only hope the Merkur MM300 doesn't lose luminosity in some minutes, as it happens with many other watches.


Yep, the SKX has rather "weak" lume compared to other watches like the Monster, MM300, OSD... still the intensity at the beginning is stronger than the Merkur Tuna. But after 2 or 3 hours things even up, and eventually at the end of the night the Merkur will still be legible, while the SKX not any more.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Triton9 said:


> I do understand your stance but the problem is not all buyers are as understanding as you. The moment they heard about the news of delay. They will get angry, abusive and want to cancel order. They are advance buyer and newbie which lacks patience and enthic. The mekur seller just need to use a method best suit for his situation. End of the day, he will not know how would you react to the news of delay.


Everyone has to make their own decisions, but I can state definitively that anyone who cancelled has lost out on an incredible piece. Factor the pricing, and it's hard to understand how he pulled it off.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Steve0 said:


> Package Delivery!!!


Lol.

Well, this did arrive recently after many weeks of waiting... somehow the contents survived unscathed.


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

It's been so long since I've had a MM300, I almost forgot how comfortable the Seiko rubber strap is once you've boiled a curve into it.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Not too bad.










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moscha192 (Feb 3, 2017)

Radar1 said:


> Not too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good, but how many minutes/hours will the Lume last?

Gesendet von meinem SM-N950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Holy Squashed Box! Radar1....you sure that wasn't delivered by Ace Ventura?


The Merkur sure is tempting. The plethora of watches I already have tempers the "need" to get one.

Just not too sure I want to add a monocoque watch to the herd. At some point it will need servicing and at some point the possibility of a crystal replacement need could happen before the service need. Especially the way I wear watches. 

So I'll enjoy this one vicariously and put in on simmer on the back burner. 

Now if it had an orange or yellow dial?....yikes, I'm doomed!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Steve0 said:


> Holy Squashed Box! Radar1....you sure that wasn't delivered by Ace Ventura?
> 
> The Merkur sure is tempting. The plethora of watches I already have tempers the "need" to get one.
> 
> ...


Crystal is well recessed below the ceramic bezel. And sapphire. Sorry to enable.

I have filed a lawsuit against Jim Carrey.










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Moscha192 said:


> Looks good, but how many minutes/hours will the Lume last?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N950F mit Tapatalk


Will update later.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

Does anyone know if they are water tested?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Casanova Jr. said:


> Does anyone know if they are water tested?


I can ask the seller.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

|> that would be interesting to know imho


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I can report that the lume charges nicely, but has only average (at best) staying power.

The accuracy is better even than shown on card. I have +3 seconds at 30 hours.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Casanova Jr. said:


> |> that would be interesting to know imho


Ok, inquiry has gone in.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

Radar1 said:


> I can report that the lume charges nicely, but has only average (at best) staying power.
> 
> The accuracy is better even than shown on card. I have +3 seconds at 30 hours.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Considering ''average'' is quite relative notion - for one a watch with a lume lasting 30 minutes is enough, for other it would be a total fail, could you specify how long is lume readable (20 minutes, 3 hours)?


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

:think: :rodekaart :-d


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

MDT IT said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12664857&stc=1&d=1510995290"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2000$ well spent...


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

M52Power said:


> 2000$ well spent...


Yes...thank you!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

M52Power said:


> Considering ''average'' is quite relative notion - for one a watch with a lume lasting 30 minutes is enough, for other it would be a total fail, could you specify how long is lume readable (20 minutes, 3 hours)?


It was readable after three hours but dim. I will do some more testing with exposure to sunlight etc.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

Radar1 said:


> It was readable after three hours but dim. I will do some more testing with exposure to sunlight etc.
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Well, that's decent enough. I was affraid not losing luminosity after 15 minutes (as it happened with other dive watches, even some 700-1000$ ones). Definitely a lot of watch for the money.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

I've noticed blue lume takes awhile to 'burn in' somehow. Check it after a week.


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

Radar,
What is the thickness of these? I've read varying numbers in the range of 15-17 mm.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Ed P. said:


> Radar,
> What is the thickness of these? I've read varying numbers in the range of 15-17 mm.


15.4mm Ed.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

While I don't suggest doing it. Here is an interesting way to access a monoblock case


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Its not all that hard to open a Seiko diver top loading case. I plan on doing a video on that next since I've had quite a bit of practice with vintage divers of the nineties and the Landmaster series.

I used a watchmakers screwdriver with a thin tip that I inserted at 6 o' clock underneath the bezel (in between the bezel and the non-rotating ring beneath it). That was the hardest part and anyone trying that would be well-advised to tape the parts near that point with sticky tape to protect against scratches. Once it got in, I slowly turned it so that it lifted the bezel ever so slightly to enable the tip of a watchmakers knife (that's a blunt knife like the one you would use to peel a fruit) to fit. Then I very slowly turn that knife counter-clockwise underneath the bezel to unfasten it from the case, its has a couple of contact points that just pop up.

Once its open you can see what's wrong underneath the bezel and fit a new part. At this point you need to unscrew the retainer ring holding the crystal in place, remove the crystal with its own gasket using some sort of suction cup and finally get to the movement that is lifted out along with the dial. Before that you need to remove the stem by checking a small security clip on it. Thoroughly clean every component, fit a new bezel gasket with some silicon grease if necessary and then re-seal the case; the last bit is easy, you just place the bezel back and press it against the case hard, on a smooth surface, pops right back in.

I will open a Landmaster and a Scubamaster soon (I hope) and update with the video. Cheers


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

georgefl74 said:


> Its not all that hard to open a Seiko diver top loading case. I plan on doing a video on that next since I've had quite a bit of practice with vintage divers of the nineties and the Landmaster series.
> 
> I used a watchmakers screwdriver with a thin tip that I inserted at 6 o' clock underneath the bezel (in between the bezel and the non-rotating ring beneath it). That was the hardest part and anyone trying that would be well-advised to tape the parts near that point with sticky tape to protect against scratches. Once it got in, I slowly turned it so that it lifted the bezel ever so slightly to enable the tip of a watchmakers knife (that's a blunt knife like the one you would use to peel a fruit) to fit. Then I very slowly turn that knife counter-clockwise underneath the bezel to unfasten it from the case, its has a couple of contact points that just pop up.
> 
> ...


No worries mates, every half-decent watchmaker would be able to work on a monoblock case watch without any problems. Added water protection and security are priceless.

Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

MDT IT said:


> Yes...thank you!


The second hand lume is not apply properly. You can see the color distribution is not even. For $2000, I think it's not acceptable. If happens to a $300 mekur, I will shrugged it off.


----------



## fildef (Nov 3, 2013)

Mine is arrived today. Just one word: PERFECT. Philip do a big work, need time to do this but the result is perfect for me. Good QC too. I'm so happy. Congrats to the watchmaker!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Full disclosure. I have a slight bezel alignment issue on mine. I have heard of least one other with the same issue. Likely made more prominent because it is 60-click.


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> Full disclosure. I have a slight bezel alignment issue on mine. I have heard of least one other with the same issue. Likely made more prominent because it is 60-click.


Its better than my SLA!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

electorn said:


> Its better than my SLA!


That is schocking. Guess I can live with it...

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## OldeCrow (Feb 11, 2006)

I would love to have a bezel alignment issue! 
It's just that I don't have a watch yet so I will have to put up with something the bezel does align on in the meantime...The first world problems I have to endure! :-d


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I was told that a 60-click bezel is more difficult to align properly at the factory. Hmm.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

I caved...WUS is so bad for me. I am anxiously awaiting a Merkur Tuna and MM300  This guy is going to be the master at making these things by Christmas!!! He has sold a ton of them!!!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I couldn't live with that.
I've had a few of those on some Seiko models. I always ended up removing the click ring.
A win-win IF the bezel is tight enough w/o it.



Radar1 said:


> Full disclosure. I have a slight bezel alignment issue on mine. I have heard of least one other with the same issue. Likely made more prominent because it is 60-click.
> 
> View attachment 12670579


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> I couldn't live with that.
> I've had a few of those on some Seiko models. I always ended up removing the click ring.
> A win-win IF the bezel is tight enough w/o it.


I try not to let it get to me now, I have a Sinn U1 that is really bad due to the huge triangle at 12 you just cannot unsee it.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

electorn said:


> I try not to let it get to me now, I have a Sinn U1 that is really bad due to the huge triangle at 12 you just cannot unsee it.


I really don't understand WHY such problems should occur at all, in this age of computer-aided drawing and printing. 
Just how HARD is it to line up some concentric circles???


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Hey Radar, could you please PM me the seller's contact info that you use to contact them. I'm trying to get some feedback from them on when my watch might be going out.

I preordered on April 14th 2017
Paid my balance on July 10th 2017

I sent two messages over the last week asking for an update. My first contact was sent through ebay. My second contact was through their customer service email address that was on the tag with my Merkur Tuna that I purchased a month ago.

No response at all from the seller. :-s :-x

Thanks.


----------



## ManGear (May 16, 2017)

Here is the reason why I will never buy one of these watches.








The Merkur XR4ti
A POS that they tried to import into the US for a couple of years.

If I was going to name a watch company, I would see if there was anything else with that name associated with it. Just like Shinola.

I sure wouldn't name my watch company Braniff.

Sent from my iPhone using my fingers.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> I couldn't live with that.
> I've had a few of those on some Seiko models. I always ended up removing the click ring.
> A win-win IF the bezel is tight enough w/o it.


Just have to focus on the positives - and there are quite a few.


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

I wouldn't name my watch company Elgin, either...but somebody did...and sold 55,000,000 Elgins.

Nor would I name it Sinn...but Herr Helmut Sinn must have thought "it made sense"....Sinn = Sense ...auf Deutch.

I think the Merkur watch brand is named after the Greek God.

What's in a name? That which we call a watch would be as sweet to own.


----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

Anyone else bougth it in September? 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 6P mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Steve0 said:


> I wouldn't name my watch company Elgin, either...but somebody did...and sold 55,000,000 Elgins.
> 
> Nor would I name it Sinn...but Herr Helmut Sinn must have thought "it made sense"....Sinn = Sense ...auf Deutch.
> 
> ...


Yes, the significance is "Mercury"(mythology, planetary - take your pick).

Damn, now we're back at _that _car again. Lol.


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

DEMO111 said:


> Hey Radar, could you please PM me the seller's contact info that you use to contact them. I'm trying to get some feedback from them on when my watch might be going out.
> 
> I preordered on April 14th 2017
> Paid my balance on July 10th 2017
> ...


I am in the same boat and ordered around the same time. I had a photo of the shipping label sent to me about the same time Radar1 got his, the tracking number shows no movement what so ever, it was just a heads up to the shipping company. Looks like we are in it for the long haul.


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

ManGear said:


> Here is the reason why I will never buy one of these watches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This car seems like a vintage Ford Sierra. Something like this:


----------



## Mr.Joseph (Nov 7, 2017)

I've always loved the look of the Seiko auto MM but never pulled the trigger as I felt that for myself it was overpriced. I have a Seiko MM Tuna and the Orient Saturation Diver, both of which I consider the best built watches I own but I can honestly see myself getting the Merkur Oceanmaster.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

electorn said:


> I am in the same boat and ordered around the same time. I had a photo of the shipping label sent to me about the same time Radar1 got his, the tracking number shows no movement what so ever, it was just a heads up to the shipping company. Looks like we are in it for the long haul.


Just wanted to confirm that you followed the convoluted tracking steps I detailed a few pages back. Grasping at straws.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

I have been trying to communicate with him also to buy one and he's very un responsive?


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

dpage said:


> I have been trying to communicate with him also to buy one and he's very un responsive?


I've just seen he has 10 new Merkur MM300 for sale on ebay for 329$.


----------



## Mr.Joseph (Nov 7, 2017)

M52Power said:


> I've just seen he has 10 new Merkur MM300 for sale on ebay for 329$.


Just ordered mine.


----------



## stevanks (Aug 29, 2012)

Mine just shipped on 16th and arrived on 20th. Very pleased with the quality of this watch.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

ManGear said:


> Here is the reason why I will never buy one of these watches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear you and agree - the name really turns me off. Then again, I owned one of these cars. And yes, it was a POS. Don't get me wrong, I liked it when I bought it (got a killer deal when they were phasing out selling it in the US and basically giving the ones left on the lot away). And when it worked, it drove well. But read all the stories about mechanical gremlins. Yep, this car was full of them.


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

maverick13z said:


> I hear you and agree - the name really turns me off. Then again, I owned one of these cars. And yes, it was a POS. Don't get me wrong, I liked it when I bought it (got a killer deal when they were phasing out selling it in the US and basically giving the ones left on the lot away). And when it worked, it drove well. But read all the stories about mechanical gremlins. Yep, this car was full of them.


I haven't seen the Merkur car in real life, but even if a complete POS I think ''Merkur'' is quite a good name for a dive watch, much better that this fish logo Sharkey Tuna homages have. The main reason I didn't go for a Sharkey, considering they allready offer a SBDX001 homage also, is the fish logo - IMO it makes the whole watch seem somehow amateurish and unserious.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

M52Power said:


> I haven't seen the Merkur car in real life, but even if a complete POS I think ''Merkur'' is quite a good name for a dive watch, much better that this fish logo Tuna homages have. The main reason I didn't go for a Sharkey, considering they allready offer a SBDX001 homage also, is the fish logo - IMO it makes the whole watch seem somehow amateurish and unserious.


You got the point. As I already mentioned the fish turns every watch in a cheap looking toy watch. But the tastes are different. There are many people who like the logo.

Instead of the sharkey I´d rather take the Uroborus. The snowflake as logo is questionable, but acceptable. An absolute no-go is the other printing on the dial which is absolutely identical to the original. Even "Marinemaster" is used.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Mekur sounds cool. Seiko in other language means rotten. Lol.

What you sounds awkward may feel pleasant to others.

At least it truimph 10 times better than shark logo. 

But name and logo aside. These mekur are no low quality knock off. The QC and finishing is different from other clone. Testify by many owners of great quality while without the need to buy a real seiko MM300. We even saw a real seiko MM300 with uneven lume. 

Do do you want to take risk with $300 or $2000? If you just like the spec and design?


----------



## Mr.Joseph (Nov 7, 2017)

I really don't understand why this watch is getting all the hate, especially when you have a every other micro-brand on here show casing their brand of "homage" and many are being met with open arms. Me, I could care less as I have ordered this watch already because I liked what I saw in the pictures, liked the specs and liked the price regardless of what the snooty crowd thinks. My friend has the real deal and I have worn it but could never justify the price especially considering the exchange rate here in Canada. If this watch is for you, then great...if not why feel the need to be hating on it with hope of getting a few likes for your watch snobbery comments lol.


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

Triton9 said:


> Mekur sounds cool. Seiko in other language means rotten. Lol.
> 
> What you sounds awkward may feel pleasant to others.
> 
> ...


TBH I even know cases of people who spent 2000$ on the real deal and they report quite poor accuracy and consistency also - Marinemaster's 8L35 oftenly loses/gains 15 - 20 spd which I find somehow weird, considering the price tag of this watch. In a 300$ watch I'm inclined to tollerate some bessel misalignment and some uneven movement pace (to some extent!), but in a 2000$ watch it seems quite more discouraging. By the other hand I'm still to hear anybody complaining with Miyota 9015's accuracy and report more than 3-4 spd deviation.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

These look splendid gents, congrats. Waiting for this guy to do a 62mas homage


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Nanda said:


> You got the point. As I already mentioned the fish turns every watch in a cheap looking toy watch. But the tastes are different. There are many people who like the logo.
> 
> Instead of the sharkey I´d rather take the Uroborus. The snowflake as logo is questionable, but acceptable. An absolute no-go is the other printing on the dial which is absolutely identical to the original. Even "Marinemaster" is used.


LOL - Yea, I am one of the many who like the shark logo. It is different and gets a lot of nice comments on. It is all a matter of personal preference.

If I was buying this from the U group - I would buy the Uroboros version rather than the Merkur version because of the name, I have a Uroboros Puck which is quite nice


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

maverick13z said:


> LOL - Yea,* I am one of the many who like the shark logo.*


At least the only one that I know...


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

stevanks said:


> Mine just shipped on 16th and arrived on 20th. Very pleased with the quality of this watch.


Stevanks --- When did you originally order yours? I'm trying to see if guys that placed orders later in the timeline are getting theirs before the guys that preordered early on.

Thanks.


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

DEMO111 said:


> Stevanks --- When did you originally order yours? I'm trying to see if guys that placed orders later in the timeline are getting theirs before the guys that preordered early on.
> 
> Thanks.


I've read some possitive feedback in the ebay account of Merkur seller from people who bought the late version priced at 329$, showing that they already have their watches when I having bought the last 300$ Merkur MM300 still have nothing and the tracking number of my purchase shows no movement at all. I ordered on 15/10/2017.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

M52Power said:


> I've read some possitive feedback in the ebay account of Merkur seller from people who bought the late version priced at 329$, showing that they already have their watches when I having bought the last 300$ Merkur MM300 still have nothing and the tracking number of my purchase shows no movement at all. I ordered on 15/10/2017.


Be patient. I made my order at the end of August. Still waiting full of suspense. ;o)


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

I cancelled my original 299 order but having seen the actual watches I reordered at 329 about a week ago. I got a DHL tracking number after 2 days but showing delivery mid December to mid January. Tracking remains on..enroute to DHL... Most likely the tracking number is legit but won't activate until the watch actually ships. Happy to wait now. Always wanted the Seiko MM but just couldn't justify the price. This will scratch the itch


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> Just wanted to confirm that you followed the convoluted tracking steps I detailed a few pages back. Grasping at straws.


Hello Radar1, yes I did try that and nothing showed as being on the move.


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

Flyingdoctor said:


> I cancelled my original 299 order but having seen the actual watches I reordered at 329 about a week ago. I got a DHL tracking number after 2 days but showing delivery mid December to mid January. Tracking remains on..enroute to DHL... Most likely the tracking number is legit but won't activate until the watch actually ships. Happy to wait now. Always wanted the Seiko MM but just couldn't justify the price. This will scratch the itch


I was leaning towards cancelling my order also, but when I saw the pictures of the recently arrived watches of forum members I feel glad I didn't rush. At the end of the day better get a quality late product than a fast lemon...


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

M52Power said:


> I've read some possitive feedback in the ebay account of Merkur seller from people who bought the late version priced at 329$, showing that they already have their watches when I having bought the last 300$ Merkur MM300 still have nothing and the tracking number of my purchase shows no movement at all. I ordered on 15/10/2017.


I preordered on April 14th 2017. Was notified by seller and paid my balance on July 10th 2017. I have nothing but a bogus tracking number I was emailed two days after placing my preorder. No further communication from seller.

If the seller is shipping new orders and pushing the early customers to the back of the line..... then that is totally wrong. :-x

I have a feeling negative feedback is on the way for this seller if I ever receive my watch.


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

DEMO111 said:


> I preordered on April 14th 2017. Was notified by seller and paid my balance on July 10th 2017. I have nothing but a bogus tracking number I was emailed two days after placing my preorder. No further communication from seller.
> 
> If the seller is shipping new orders and pushing the early customers to the back of the line..... then that is totally wrong. :-x
> 
> I have a feeling negative feedback is on the way for this seller if I ever receive my watch.


I ordered mine on April 5, and I got it last week. From what I can tell, the first batch of 30 were shipped, so you likely didn't make the first 30.

I know communication is lacking to non-existent, but I'd hold off on cancelling. You'll get the watch, and you'll be pleased with the quality. I still can't see how he was able to have this watch produced for so cheap. It's simply beautiful.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

clouser said:


> I ordered mine on April 5, and I got it last week. From what I can tell, the first batch of 30 were shipped, so you likely didn't make the first 30.
> 
> I know communication is lacking to non-existent, but I'd hold off on cancelling. You'll get the watch, and you'll be pleased with the quality. I still can't see how he was able to have this watch produced for so cheap. It's simply beautiful.


I agree on the crazy quality at this price point. It is mind-boggling. But I ordered mine one day after Dave did and received mine just after you. Again, proper communication would help a lot.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Radar1 said:


> I agree on the crazy quality at this price point. It is mind-boggling. But I ordered mine one day after Dave did and received mine just after you. Again, proper communication would help a lot.[/QUOT
> 
> The squeaky wheel gets the grease!


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

DEMO111 said:


> I preordered on April 14th 2017. Was notified by seller and paid my balance on July 10th 2017. I have nothing but a bogus tracking number I was emailed two days after placing my preorder. No further communication from seller.
> 
> *If the seller is shipping new orders and pushing the early customers to the back of the line..... then that is totally wrong. :-x
> 
> I have a feeling negative feedback is on the way for this seller if I ever receive my watch.*


Yes buddy, if that's the way he does the shipping (and I have a bad feeling it is...) that's totally wrong. Even sending an ''Item is shipped'' message with a fictive tracking number when indeed no item has been shipped, nor existent is totally wrong IMO. At least I hope all of us get our Merkurs and the satisfaction of good quality outshines the annoyance of late delivery. One point in seller's favour is he really offers refunds if requested.


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

Radar1 said:


> I agree on the crazy quality at this price point. It is mind-boggling. But I ordered mine one day after Dave did and received mine just after you. Again, proper communication would help a lot.


If that's the case, then yeah, Dave, you need to start raising hell!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

dpage said:


> Radar1 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree on the crazy quality at this price point. It is mind-boggling. But I ordered mine one day after Dave did and received mine just after you. Again, proper communication would help a lot.[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Radar1 said:


> dpage said:
> 
> 
> > I believe this is definitely a factor, but only if you get a response from the other side. If you can't get any acknowledgment then it obviously won't work.
> ...


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

Just put my order in. This is the third watch I've ordered in 6 weeks and I need it like I need a hole in my head but the other two are preorders and I needed some more instant gratification.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

M52Power said:


> Yes buddy, if that's the way he does the shipping (and I have a bad feeling it is...) that's totally wrong. Even sending an ''Item is shipped'' message with a fictive tracking number when indeed no item has been shipped, nor existent is totally wrong IMO. At least I hope all of us get our Merkurs and the satisfaction of good quality outshines the annoyance of late delivery. One point in seller's favour is he really offers refunds if requested.


The fake tracking number is a side-step of eBay policy that items must be shipped within a certain timeframe. Clearly eBay is not the correct platform for pre-orders.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm just sitting here still waiting on my Tuna Can homage, ordered on 10-31, to get out of JFKA US Customs. It's been there since the 13th of Nov. I have never had a watch take this long to get to me.


----------



## stph_dexter (Jan 29, 2011)

Radar1 said:


> Full disclosure. I have a slight bezel alignment issue on mine. I have heard of least one other with the same issue. Likely made more prominent because it is 60-click.
> 
> View attachment 12670579


Would taking of the insert and reinstall with perfect alignment solve this problem?

Also i wonder does anyone had already pry open this Merkur watch?
itchy to see how the stem to dial system 

Anyway, it is a very nice outcome for sure


----------



## stevanks (Aug 29, 2012)

DEMO111 said:


> Stevanks --- When did you originally order yours? I'm trying to see if guys that placed orders later in the timeline are getting theirs before the guys that preordered early on.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi,
I paid the $100 for preorder on April 1st, then paid the $179 rest on July 10th.


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

VF1Valkyrie said:


> Just put my order in. This is the third watch I've ordered in 6 weeks and I need it like I need a hole in my head but the other two are preorders and I needed some more instant gratification.


Bingo! With this one you'll be instantly gratified, considering Merkur's readily availability and disponibility...I hope at least the watch on your mobile phone works correctly, to know what time it is...


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

stevanks said:


> Hi,
> I paid the $100 for preorder on April 1st, then paid the $179 rest on July 10th.


Ahhh, OK. Let's hope the seller is filling orders closely as to order sequence. Fingers are crossed mine should be on the way.

Some communication would definitely be a plus from this seller.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

DEMO111 said:


> Ahhh, OK. Let's hope the seller is filling orders closely as to order sequence. Fingers are crossed mine should be on the way.
> 
> Some communication would definitely be a plus from this seller.


I think he could sprinkle in some better record keeping and organisation too.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Radar1 said:


> I think he could sprinkle in some better record keeping and organisation too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


New order is paid $329 while those early bird is $259. Maybe that is the reason. Lol..


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Triton9 said:


> New order is paid $329 while those early bird is $259. Maybe that is the reason. Lol..


Early bird was $279. Let's hope your theory is wrong. It was money from the per-orders that at least partially funded the watch production.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> Early bird was $279. Let's hope your theory is wrong. It was money from the per-orders that at least partially funded the watch production.


I don't think that's really the issue here. Pre-orders created a buzz but no sane person would undertake that counting on a dribble of pre-orders. It's not like kickstarter where you haven't really committed to anything till you have a large sum of money guaranteed


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

georgefl74 said:


> I don't think that's really the issue here. Pre-orders created a buzz but no sane person would undertake that counting on a dribble of pre-orders. It's not like kickstarter where you haven't really committed to anything till you have a large sum of money guaranteed


I don't think it was a dribble of pre-orders. They sold pretty fast out of the gate. I wouldn't be surprised if he sold 80 or so at pre-order pricing, so both payments totalling of $280 in full for each by early July. That's well over $20k. I don't believe that is trivial on a limited run model.


----------



## OldeCrow (Feb 11, 2006)

More importantly no sane person would ever buy into a pre-order especially if you've ever taken the time to read any forum discussions about any previous pre-order in the history of watch forums.

I just bought into this one out of spite for all the early haters in the thread who I imagine have naked wrists or worse terrible taste in watches... 
And I have pre-ordered a couple of Borialis now but I used to laugh out loud reading my way though pre-order threads thinking I'll never do that...

now here I am waiting for a watch to arrive from a seller who doesn't respond to emails ebay requests etc, 
I figure when people who have been buying them direct from ebay at the new price start getting theirs I'll just buy one at the new price, dispute the charge and keep it when it gets here.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

I suspect I'm unlikely to see mine before January but it's now a buy and forget purchase.


----------



## OldeCrow (Feb 11, 2006)

Honestly any pre-order should be a buy and forget, it's always a nice surprise when it arrives at your door, I was prepared for long delays when I purchased and I can wait until hell freezes over or sometime in January when paypal says it too late to complain


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Personally I wouldn't back this one not because I didn't think the seller would deliver but due to the bad business practice of fooling PayPal into dropping it's normal payback time limits. The seller can get run over a bus or something in the meantime and then you're $350 short


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

OldeCrow said:


> More importantly no sane person would ever buy into a pre-order especially if you've ever taken the time to read any forum discussions about any previous pre-order in the history of watch forums.
> 
> I just bought into this one out of spite for all the early haters in the thread who I imagine have naked wrists or worse terrible taste in watches...
> And I have pre-ordered a couple of Borialis now but I used to laugh out loud reading my way though pre-order threads thinking I'll never do that...
> ...


I will probably take a chance on one when they hit the sales forum. You know they will begin to be flipped with days of receipt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

rosborn said:


> I will probably take a chance on one when they hit the sales forum. You know they will begin to be flipped with days of receipt.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Go for it, Rob. Incredible build for the price.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManGear (May 16, 2017)

georgefl74 said:


> Personally I wouldn't back this one not because I didn't think the seller would deliver but due to the bad business practice of fooling PayPal into dropping it's normal payback time limits. The seller can get run over a bus or something in the meantime and then you're $350 short


Totally agree. Only thing I've ever pre-ordered is a steak in my favorite restaurant when I place my reservations. Just so I know there's going to be one when I get there.

Sent from my iPhone using my fingers.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

The PayPal aspect was starting to look a little risky, but would also be in play for any other pre-order that hit delays and exceeded six months.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Looking good there Radar1. Now you have had it a few days, how do you rate it? Keeping good time? Mine has been "lost" by the shipper apparently.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

electorn said:


> Looking good there Radar1. Now you have had it a few days, how do you rate it? Keeping good time?


Time keeping is around +2 daily. It is a great piece, without doubt. Hope yours lands soon.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

Radar1 said:


> Time keeping is around +2 daily. It is a great piece, without doubt. Hope yours lands soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


+2 is really great, considering even watches 10 times Merkur's price are not that accurate. It would be great if any of the ''fortunates'' to have received their Merkurs MM300 could share any impressions regarding water resistance of these watches - is it safe for Merkurs to be submerged underwater?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

M52Power said:


> +2 is really great, considering even watches 10 times Merkur's price are not that accurate. It would be great if any of the ''fortunates'' to have received their Merkurs MM300 could share any impressions regarding water resistance of these watches - is it safe for Merkurs to be submerged underwater?


I sent him a msg about whether or not water resistance testing has been done. No reply as yet.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

Radar1 said:


> I sent him a msg about whether or not water resistance testing has been done. No reply as yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


I asked him before purchase and got no answer either. Then I, maybe too tempted by the oportunity to get a Marinemaster SBDX001 decent-priced homage, made my order and on the same day he answered me that Merkur's water resistance was the excessively optimistic 300m, which I although witnessing the great quality still find somehow hard to believe...


----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

I pretend to put in water when I recive it. 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 6P


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

tertuliano said:


> I pretend to put in water when I recive it.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 6P


You know - if you see some bubbles coming out of the bessel or crown then water-resistance test's not doing epic...


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

DEMO111 said:


> Ahhh, OK. Let's hope the seller is filling orders closely as to order sequence. Fingers are crossed mine should be on the way.
> 
> Some communication would definitely be a plus from this seller.


Dave, your photos are likely going to push me into selling my MM300, so that I can buy a Merkur.


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

blackbolt said:


> Dave, your photos are likely going to push me into selling my MM300, so that I can buy a Merkur.


My advice would be to order the Merkur first, then after several months when (*if!*) you get it (*and not earlier!*) to sell whatever watch you have in possession now...I have a bitter taste from selling my good ol' SKX007, which I had regulated to gain 2(!) seconds per day, in order to guarantee more wrist time for the Merkur and now almost two months later I'm still to see any movement in the shipping process of that order...


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

M52Power said:


> I asked him before purchase and got no answer either. Then I, maybe too tempted by the oportunity to get a Marinemaster SBDX001 decent-priced homage, made my order and on the same day he answered me that Merkur's water resistance was the excessively optimistic 300m, which I although witnessing the great quality still find somehow hard to believe...


If he won't answer questions from buyers I won't buy from him!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

M52Power said:


> I asked him before purchase and got no answer either. Then I, maybe too tempted by the oportunity to get a Marinemaster SBDX001 decent-priced homage, made my order and on the same day he answered me that Merkur's water resistance was the excessively optimistic 300m, which I although witnessing the great quality still find somehow hard to believe...


I don't find 300m hard to believe in any way. The way dive watches are designed these days, if it's fine at 20m then it's fine as long as case/crystal don't deform too much. And with this type of cases plus a good old sapphire on top, I'll guess that provided the gaskets are not dry and are well installed, you'll get to 500m or more without trouble if you decide to dip your watch attached to a submarine or to a very long (and solid) piece of string at one of the few locations that are that deep.
The mm300 is certified by Seiko not "to 300m" but "helium resistant to a 300m pressure" and most likely holds to 2000m and more like the equivalent tuna in the well known video...

But have it tested when you get it, if your not sure. It recommended to have watches tested and (possibly re-sealed with new gaskets) every year at least if you plan to dive with them (even if they're from a week known Swiss brand) and if you don't dive they'll likely resist anyway.

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

Pakz said:


> *I don't find 300m hard to believe in any way.* The way dive watches are designed these days, if it's fine at 20m then it's fine as long as case/crystal don't deform too much. And with this type of cases plus a good old sapphire on top, I'll guess that provided the gaskets are not dry and are well installed, you'll get to 500m or more without trouble if you decide to dip your watch attached to a submarine or to a very long (and solid) piece of string at one of the few locations that are that deep.
> *The mm300 is certified by Seiko not "to 300m" but "helium resistant to a 300m pressure" and most likely holds to 2000m* and more like the equivalent tuna in the well known video...
> 
> But have it tested when you get it, if your not sure. It recommended to have watches tested and (possibly re-sealed with new gaskets) every year at least if you plan to dive with them (even if they're from a week known Swiss brand) and if you don't dive they'll likely resist anyway.
> ...


I do find it quite hard to believe. Indeed real certified 300m is unbelievably serious depth rating and far from just some ''seals and gaskets'', but everyone each to his own. Up to now I've found the other way around - watches claiming 100m, 200m, etc. water resistance infact fill with water when submerged 2 meters underwater in the swimming pool, let alone 300m - and not talking about 20$ watches... 
2000m...That's too much water, too much pressure for a watch to survive (and more so for a man), but as I said we all are free to have our opinions.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Well, I finally got a reply back from the seller. Here is his reply as I received it:

"hii. have.some.problem with.strap.buckle. the.polishing part.can.not.match.our standard i.think.iwill.solve.it.very.soon. attaached is.the.watch.case.which.have.been finished i.will.update.all.of.u.when.done.on.this parts. i.think.u.will.received.it.on.jan.i.will.use.tnt"

Hmmmmm, Really? From what I can tell from this reply....

- I guess the second batch had poorly finished clasps that he rejected
- I have no idea what he is talking about "attached is the watch case which have been finished"
- It sounds like us guys that are still waiting won't be receiving watches until January at the soonest.

Looks like it is time to forget about this watch for a while....again.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

DEMO111 said:


> Well, I finally got a reply back from the seller. Here is his reply as I received it:
> 
> "hii. have.some.problem with.strap.buckle. the.polishing part.can.not.match.our standard i.think.iwill.solve.it.very.soon. attaached is.the.watch.case.which.have.been finished i.will.update.all.of.u.when.done.on.this parts. i.think.u.will.received.it.on.jan.i.will.use.tnt"
> 
> ...


Lame. Sorry to hear this, Dave.

The response on water resistance question was "sure", FWIW.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

I’m not going to be diving to 300 meters any time soon...EVER. I am more interested in how the Merkur compares in appearance and feel to the Seiko. I don’t dive at all and the most my watches are exposed to is the tap water while I’m washing my hands.

So, can anyone give an honest assessment of how the Merkur compares to the Seiko MM300 - appearance...feel...etc.?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I have not yet owned the MM300, Rob, but can tell you that this Merkur is pretty outstanding. I can't give you a direct comparison to the Seiko on fit and finish, but it is safe to say it simply can't be at that level. The garden variety 9015 is also clearly a lesser movement. In terms of look and feel, it has to be damn close. The quality is very solid. Durability TBD, of course. This was a tester for me to see if the MM300 might be a good fit at some point. Now I am not sure any more that I need to outlay all that extra cash. $2000 might now be swung onto something completely different if that type of expenditure is made. I think you would be very happy with the Merkur.


----------



## Goalie (Jan 14, 2007)

Radar1 said:


> I have not yet owned the MM300, Rob, but can tell you that this Merkur is pretty outstanding. I can't give you a direct comparison to the Seiko on fit and finish, but it is safe to say it simply can't be at that level. The garden variety 9015 is also clearly a lesser movement. In terms of look and feel, it has to be damn close. The quality is very solid. Durability TBD, of course. This was a tester for me to see if the MM300 might be a good fit at some point. Now I am not sure any more that I need to outlay all that extra cash. $2000 might now be swung onto something completely different if that type of expenditure is made. I think you would be very happy with the Merkur.


I completely agree. My Merkur tuna homage is so good there is no way I'd spend the $900 or so on the Seiko. I've had the Seiko and was always frustrated with reflections so in way the Merkur is a better watch for me.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Goalie said:


> I completely agree. My Merkur tuna homage is so good there is no way I'd spend the $900 or so on the Seiko. I've had the Seiko and was always frustrated with reflections so in way the Merkur is a better watch for me.


The Merkur Tuna is indeed very good. At under $200 it is truly a steal.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Radar1 said:


> I have not yet owned the MM300, Rob, but can tell you that this Merkur is pretty outstanding. I can't give you a direct comparison to the Seiko on fit and finish, but it is safe to say it simply can't be at that level. The garden variety 9015 is also clearly a lesser movement. In terms of look and feel, it has to be damn close. The quality is very solid. Durability TBD, of course. This was a tester for me to see if the MM300 might be a good fit at some point. Now I am not sure any more that I need to outlay all that extra cash. $2000 might now be swung onto something completely different if that type of expenditure is made. I think you would be very happy with the Merkur.


For what it's worth, I don't expect the Merkur to be a 100% clone of the MM300. No way that could ever be the case at the price differential. I'm not crazy! Really...I'm not.

I have owned a couple of MM300s and they are dang fine watches. There aren't many Swiss watches that can stack up for the price of the MM300...you have to pay a lot more for that Swiss watch.

I'm just kind of intrigued what $325(?) can get you. If it's 1/4 of the way that's pretty impressive. If it's 1/2 the way that's very impressive. If it's 3/4 of the way that's amazingly impressive. And, so forth. I have never been extremely impressed with the unregulated 8L35 movement; so, I'll bet the Miyota can hold its own pretty well in comparison.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

rosborn said:


> For what it's worth, I don't expect the Merkur to be a 100% clone of the MM300. No way that could ever be the case at the price differential. I'm not crazy! Really...I'm not.
> 
> I have owned a couple of MM300s and they are dang fine watches. There aren't many Swiss watches that can stack up for the price of the MM300...you have to pay a lot more for that Swiss watch.
> 
> ...


If it's accuracy you're after I can tell you mine delivers at + 1 to +2 seconds per day. Hard to quantify what percentage of the shoes it would fill, but I think it can hold its own against many $600-$700 micros. It's more than worth a shot. Sapphire and ceramic, too.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Radar1 said:


> If it's accuracy you're after I can tell you mine delivers at + 1 to +2 seconds per day. Hard to quantify what percentage of the shoes it would fill, but I think it can hold its own against many $600-$700 micros. It's more than worth a shot. Sapphire and ceramic, too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Yeah. I'm pretty sure I'm going to give it a go. It looks great and the aesthetics of the MM300 were always the biggest draw for me anyway. How's the bracelet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

The bracelet is very decent. Wouldn't surprise me if it is close to or even on par with the 300. Beyond high-end (and the SBBN015 and new 051 models) Seiko isn't particularly known for fantastic bracelets.


----------



## apiwat2318 (Dec 31, 2015)

I ordered in 31 July untill now not yet to get it. Who order during this date and got it already?


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

Radar1 said:


> The bracelet is very decent. Wouldn't surprise me if it is close to or even on par with the 300. Beyond high-end (and the SBBN015 and new 051 models) Seiko isn't particularly known for fantastic bracelets.


Does it have the Marinemaster type diver extension (ratchet type)?

Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

No, it does not.

View attachment 12695915


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

apiwat2318 said:


> I ordered in 31 July untill now not yet to get it. Who order during this date and got it already?


I ordered in mid-April 2017 and I have not received mine yet.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

My guess is this guy delivered the first 30 or so watches, he sold and is still selling over 100. The last ones in are going to wait an unknown amount of time!


----------



## Slimyfishy (Oct 9, 2015)

I also ordered in the middle of April... still waiting.


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

April for me as well. I even got sent a photo of a shipping label a few weeks ago, tracking number never showed any progress though.

I got in touch with the seller to be told that the shipper had lost it.....yeah, I really believe you...!


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

electorn said:


> April for me as well. I even got sent a photo of a shipping label a few weeks ago, tracking number never showed any progress though.
> 
> I got in touch with the seller to be told that the shipper had lost it.....yeah, I really believe you...!


Obviously shippers have an affinity for losing Merkur watches...


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

rosborn said:


> For what it's worth, I don't expect the Merkur to be a 100% clone of the MM300. No way that could ever be the case at the price differential. I'm not crazy! Really...I'm not.
> 
> I have owned a couple of MM300s and they are dang fine watches. There aren't many Swiss watches that can stack up for the price of the MM300...you have to pay a lot more for that Swiss watch.
> 
> I'm just kind of intrigued what $325(?) can get you. If it's 1/4 of the way that's pretty impressive. If it's 1/2 the way that's very impressive. If it's 3/4 of the way that's amazingly impressive. And, so forth. I have never been extremely impressed with the unregulated 8L35 movement; so, I'll bet the Miyota can hold its own pretty well in comparison.


I've owned a few MM300s as well, and I can tell you that the Merkur is really, really, really close in quality compared to the MM300. The only differences I can see after over a week of ownership are:

1. The bezel font on the Merkur is a little darker compared to the MM300, which makes the bezel a little hard to read in low light conditions.

2. The lume on the Merkur isn't as bright as the MM300, but the lume isn't bad. It lasts through the night.

3. The crown on the Merkur isn't as silky smooth as the MM300.

I'd say the bracelet on the Merkur is a little better than the MM300. It's a little heavier, so it balances the watch head better on the wrist. It has a standard, fold-over clasp instead of the ratcheting clasp of the MM300, but I never liked the ratcheting Seiko clasp, so I see this as a plus.


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh, and for any Merkur owners thinking about buying the Crafter Blue strap that's made to fit the MM300, it's a perfect fit.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

DEMO111 said:


> - I have no idea what he is talking about "attached is the watch case which have been finished".


I checked the eBay description again tonight to see if there was any explanation as to why my tracking number went dead. In there he states (I gather from his broken English) that he's switched vendors for the cases and that he'd be posting pictures of the new, better cases soon. I imagine that's what he's referring to.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

So basically within 90 days of payment i can file a dispute of not receiving the product yet? Is that correct? Tick tick tick...

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

clouser said:


> I've owned a few MM300s as well, and I can tell you that the Merkur is really, really, really close in quality compared to the MM300. The only differences I can see after over a week of ownership are:
> 
> 1. The bezel font on the Merkur is a little darker compared to the MM300, which makes the bezel a little hard to read in low light conditions.
> 
> ...


This sounds very interesting. If you don't mind my asking, when did you order your Merkur MM300 homage, who did you get it from, and how long did it take to get it? I'm asking primarily because I have one on order from e-bay, and I note that several people haven't received theirs in months.


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

Ed P. said:


> This sounds very interesting. If you don't mind my asking, when did you order your Merkur MM300 homage, who did you get it from, and how long did it take to get it? I'm asking primarily because I have one on order from e-bay, and I note that several people haven't received theirs in months.


I ordered mine back on May 5, and I received it about two weeks ago. I ordered it directly from the ebay seller. From what I've been able to gather, the company he had making the watches had trouble with tooling the cases, so there were a lot of cases that had to be thrown out. It looks like he switched manufacturers, but I don't know if that has been confirmed.


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

dpage said:


> If he won't answer questions from buyers I won't buy from him!


Just an FYI: A few days ago I emailed him with a question about the Merkur 6105 turtle homage and got a reply next day. Broken English (due to translation software, no doubt) but an understandable reply nonetheless.

Update: I submitted a question to the seller about this watch and have yet to receive a reply. Hmmmmm. Considering revising my opinion. Perhaps replies are hit-or-miss?


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

clouser said:


> I ordered mine back on May 5, and I received it about two weeks ago. I ordered it directly from the ebay seller. From what I've been able to gather, the company he had making the watches had trouble with tooling the cases, so there were a lot of cases that had to be thrown out. It looks like he switched manufacturers, but I don't know if that has been confirmed.


I'm glad you finally got yours! I ordered mine on Nov. 22 from e-bay. All the tracking data shows to date is that it is en route to DHL This sounds like it hasn't yet been shipped, although e-bay shows that it has been shipped. If it doesn't show up within a month or so, I'll file a case with e-bay.That usually gets the sellers attention! The seller won't like this, since it impacts his reputation, but jn my opinion, if the seller doesn't have watches to ship, he should say so.


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

Ed P. said:


> I'm glad you finally got yours! I ordered mine on Nov. 22 from e-bay. All the tracking data shows to date is that it is en route to DHL This sounds like it hasn't yet been shipped, although e-bay shows that it has been shipped. If it doesn't show up within a month or so, I'll file a case with e-bay.That usually gets the sellers attention! The seller won't like this, since it impacts his reputation, but jn my opinion, if the seller doesn't have watches to ship, he should say so.


He issues a false tracking number to all buyers right after they order. That way, he skirts the no pre order eBay policy. I got a tracking number the day after I ordered.


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

clouser said:


> I ordered mine back on May 5, and I received it about two weeks ago.


Queue jumper!


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

Ed P. said:


> I'm glad you finally got yours! I ordered mine on Nov. 22 from e-bay. All the tracking data shows to date is that it is en route to DHL This sounds like it hasn't yet been shipped, although e-bay shows that it has been shipped. If it doesn't show up within a month or so, I'll file a case with e-bay.That usually gets the sellers attention! The seller won't like this, since it impacts his reputation, *but jn my opinion, if the seller doesn't have watches to ship, he should say so.*


+1 It seems a bad way of doing business to me either. A deserving respect seller should be more transparent and clear such delicate points to his customers (as the fact that there's no watch available to ship to you, although your money are fastly charged). If I knew I should have to wait for months and years for the watch to be delivered I would have spent my money elsewhere.


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

electorn said:


> Queue jumper!


I meant to say May 5. My bad.


----------



## goldtyson (Mar 16, 2009)

Mid April....


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

The worst of all IMO is that I've read in another watch forum a Merkur MM300's review (from 16/11/2017) from a guy who ordered his watch at the end of Octobre 2017 and in some 3 weeks his watch was delivered. I've also seen positive reviews on the same watch in the ebay account feedback section of Mekur's seller from people who bought the most recent 329$ version, when people like me who bought the earlier versions still have nothing, nor even a real and functioning tracking number...I prefere not to call this behaviour with its right name, but I'm really surprised at how little negative feedback this seller has, given the way he's doing his business. I think some well deserved negative feedback is a good thing from time to time - this way maybe less deceived people in the future.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

M52Power said:


> The worst of all IMO is that I've read in another watch forum a Merkur MM300's review (from 16/11/2017) from a guy who ordered his watch at the end of Octobre 2017 and in some 3 weeks his watch was delivered. I've also seen positive reviews on the same watch in the ebay account feedback section of Mekur's seller from people who bought the most recent 329$ version, when people like me who bought the earlier versions still have nothing, nor even a real and functioning tracking number...I prefer not to call this behaviour with its right name, but I'm really surprised at how little negative feedback this seller has, given the way he's doing his business. I think some well deserved negative feedback is a good thing from time to time - this way maybe less deceived people in the future.


No argument for this. You are correct.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

Radar1 said:


> No argument for this. You are correct.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


This way I also get to the conclusion that numerous possitive feedback on ebay means next to nothing. Some real deceptions to face there.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

M52Power said:


> This way I also get to the conclusion that numerous possitive feedback on ebay means next to nothing. Some real deceptions to face there.


Or it fell apart for him on this specific project. I do think part of the problem has been poor organisation related to keeping track of orders, contact info, etc. Too bad, as it is a very nice final product.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

Radar1 said:


> Or it fell apart for him on this specific project. I do think part of the problem has been poor organisation related to keeping track of orders, contact info, etc. Too bad, as it is a very nice final product.
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


AFAIK he faced some troubles with machining the monoblock cases of the watches and I would gladly understand that and put myself in his shoes - what I absolutely don't understand and excuse is shipping the watches to people who made their purchase 3 weeks ago and keep others waiting for 9(!) months, IMO no worthy excuse for this.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

M52Power said:


> AFAIK he faced some troubles with machining the monoblock cases of the watches and I would gladly understand that and put myself in his shoes - what I absolutely don't understand and excuse is shipping the watches to people who made their purchase 3 weeks ago and keep others waiting for 9(!) months, IMO no worthy excuse for this.


Agreed. I ordered mine on April 18, but hounded him a lot via msgs.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

Radar1 said:


> Or it fell apart for him on this specific project.* I do think part of the problem has been poor organisation related to keeping track of orders, contact info, etc. *Too bad, as it is a very nice final product.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


By the other hand it's not that hard to keep the CORRECT track of orders, contact info, etc., considering that ebay does it for him/us. In the ''selling'' section of every ebay account one can easily see the right track of purchases, orders, payments, etc., not a big deal to do things correctly in that aspect, if there's some will to.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Putting the effort in to keep track of basic info should simply be obligatory. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

I have been considering this watch based on the product discussion in this thread. However, after the reports of poor feedback from the seller, inexcusable shipping practices, and whatever he is doing with order/shipping queues, I'm quickly becoming concerned about parting with my money to this seller. Many thanks to everyone who has posted here! And for everyone who has this watch on order and has not received it: Best hopes for you to receive it soon.


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

clouser said:


> He issues a false tracking number to all buyers right after they order. That way, he skirts the no pre order eBay policy. I got a tracking number the day after I ordered.


Did he later send you a real Tracking number, or did you just wait all that time and it just recently showed up?


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

He never sent me a tracking number. It just showed up at my office.


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Though a different Merkur watch than this thread, the shipping problem is the same, so I am mentioning it here. Plus I am considering a "switch" to the MM, so, I think it is generally appropriate for mention in this thread. I would appreciate your thoughts and opinions, please. 

Does anyone have a "feel" for how this watch would/could compare with the Merkur 6105 homage as far as value-for-money? I am asking because I am wondering if I should try to go with the MM--assuming they actually exist in stock, as opposed to a pre-order of the 6105 homage. It is less expensive at $159 usd vs $329 usd for the MM. I wonder if there is that much difference in the quality and/or the watch itself. It is a NH35 vs 9105, different cases, of course, bracelet vs canvas strap, but with ceramic bezel insert and domed sapphire crystal. 

I ordered the "6105" watch a few weeks ago, got a shipping number, then nothing. Messaged the seller. Same reply from him as here: He said it was actually a pre-order and would be shipped in January. This is apparently a pattern/tactic. Now, after what I read here, I am concerned. I am considering canceling it. 

Thoughts--good, bad, indifferent, ugly... Open to hear all. Stay with 6105? Cancel and go for MM?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Ed P. said:


> Did he later send you a real Tracking number, or did you just wait all that time and it just recently showed up?


I hounded him to ship and provide a tracking number, which he did via photo. It worked out fine but I really had to stay on it. Once he got it out with TNT (Fedex subsidiary) it was lightning fast shipping.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

eminguy said:


> Though a different Merkur watch than this thread, the shipping problem is the same, so I am mentioning it here. Plus I am considering a "switch" to the MM, so, I think it is generally appropriate for mention in this thread. I would appreciate your thoughts and opinions, please.
> 
> Does anyone have a "feel" for how this watch would/could compare with the Merkur 6105 homage as far as value-for-money? I am asking because I am wondering if I should try to go with the MM--assuming they actually exist in stock, as opposed to a pre-order of the 6105 homage. It is less expensive at $159 usd vs $329 usd for the MM. I wonder if there is that much difference in the quality and/or the watch itself. It is a NH35 vs 9105, different casees, of course, but with ceramic bezel insert and domed sapphire crystal.
> 
> ...


The price difference is fully justified. His MM300 homage is pretty spectacular - if you can land it. Beautiful bracelet, 9015, mono case - lots of goodies and quality is pretty astounding.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

It's becoming quite clear to me that the seller is prioritizing shipments based on who is hounding him the most. Which is unfortunate.

Are these things dribbing out 3 or 4 at a time? Why doesn't he have a whole raft of hundreds of completed watches at this point?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> It's becoming quite clear to me that the seller is prioritizing shipments based on who is hounding him the most. Which is unfortunate.
> 
> Are these things dribbing out 3 or 4 at a time? Why doesn't he have a whole raft of hundreds of completed watches at this point?


Well, I did order mine on April 18 so feel I had every right to get an early one. People already taking delivery after he raised his price to $329 a month or so ago is simply wrong.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

I highly doubt if 100 of us all send him angry messages, he is going to ship them any faster (or they will be a bunch of ones that he was rejecting). Patience is a virtue. Good things come to those who wait. (not intended for people who ordered in April, May, June. I just envisioned a mob of people ordering yesterday to start sending angry messages!!)


----------



## MIGAVEC (Dec 14, 2014)

Such a nice watch. I really want one, but patience is not one of my virtues.  Hopefully I'll find one when people start flipping them.


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> It's becoming quite clear to me that the seller is prioritizing shipments based on who is hounding him the most. Which is unfortunate.
> 
> Are these things dribbing out 3 or 4 at a time? Why doesn't he have a whole raft of hundreds of completed watches at this point?


It's quite clear seller is prioritizing shipments, but not so sure his priority are the ones hounding him most because when I didn't get my watch on time I asked what's going on and seller told me that he'll send it in 1 or 2 weeks, but 5 weeks later he still send nothing.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

WorthTheWrist said:


> It's becoming quite clear to me that the seller is prioritizing shipments based on who is hounding him the most. Which is unfortunate.
> 
> Are these things dribbing out 3 or 4 at a time? Why doesn't he have a whole raft of hundreds of completed watches at this point?


I don't think this is the case. Clouser didn't hound him at all and his just showed up one day.

As nice as these watches appear to be, this seller is digging a hole for himself with a bad reputation for no communication, lack of reasonable on time delivery and no priority to shipping orders for customers who ordered early.

He needs to come clean and communicate delays to his customers.

I see a heap of negative feedback coming his way in the future. And threads like this don't improve his reputation.

I really like the looks of his upcoming 6105 homage, but there is no way in hell I'll be placing an order based on the way he is handling the MM300.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

I got a response at least from him. There was a delay because of a buckle issue. He said he should have them in mid December. I also noticed that he has now gotten a negative feedback on ebay about these watches. Let's hope that he can turn this franchise around!!! I am praying for him to be able to pull it off successfully!!! I will leave the most positive feedback if I can get it in a reasonable amount of time. (I would hope that he won't continue to start more pre-orders though. It seems unethical if he can't fulfill the orders he already has...it would be like someone asking to borrow more money from you, after they couldn't pay back the first loan)


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Same message I received yesterday :

« hi i hae some problem with buckleof strap. should be in the mid of dec. if u can t wait. i will cancel it . u may buy after recoved . Ok ? »

I ordered at the beginning of august. It's not the delay by itself which is annoying, but the fact that he keeps saying "in two weeks, it should be ok". I lost trust after this last message, and requested a refund.


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

tinitini said:


> Same message I received yesterday :
> 
> «* hi i hae some problem with buckleof strap. should be in the mid of dec. if u can t wait. i will cancel it . u may buy after recoved . Ok ?* »
> 
> I ordered at the beginning of august. It's not the delay by itself which is annoying, but the fact that he keeps saying "in two weeks, it should be ok". I lost trust after this last message, and requested a refund.


I sent him a message looking for some insight from him one week ago and that's exactly the same answer (spelling mistakes included) I got this morning. I find it shamefull having troubles manufacturing the buckles of the bracelets on watches ordered months ago when no troubles with buckles on much recent orders. I'm going for a refund, simply don't accept this line of behaviour.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

He actually stopped taking orders on the MM300. I think that is a good sign, that he is trying to turn it around!!!


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> He actually stopped taking orders on the MM300. I think that is a good sign, that he is trying to turn it around!!!


I've seen this happen constantly. He brings some 20-30 watches, sells them in a couple of days, then some days later comes back with another batch...And actually he has MM300 on sale, but for 2000$ (yeah, two thousand)! In the announcement he says 28+ sold! I wonder if anybody buys this homage for 2000$ when the real thing costs the same? I have a feeling this guy has lost connection with reality.


----------



## leesmann (Dec 7, 2017)

good one


----------



## leesmann (Dec 7, 2017)

seems sellers turtle will be soon finished


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

What does his “soon” mean? Soon as in January?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leesmann (Dec 7, 2017)

A Lume pics comes.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Their ebay page is just AWFUL!
How do these people think without clear categories??

The dial options are (from memory): 'classic' and 'blue ocean'.
But the photos show only one - I assume is 'classic.'

I have seen this sort of disorganization so often with Chinese sellers that I have to attribute this 
to a some general culture of sloppiness that is inherent to their way of life.

Don't belive me? Ali Express has tons of examples:
Example:
Options 1: 'Quartz Watches' and 'Women's Watches'

Options 2: 'Automatic Watches' and 'Steel Watches.'

Does this make sense to you?
Drives me crazy.


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

ffnc1020 said:


> What does his "soon" mean? Soon as in January?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man, if in January that's terrific...I'm affraid his soon means ''pay me now and if I'm in the right mood I'll ship you your watch at some stage in the next 10 months, or maybe somewhere in 2019 - no worries from my part here''...


----------



## bezelonly (May 2, 2016)

bjbjcs' ridiculous 2K price-tag on ebay is a stunt for a reason: avoiding new orders because nobody will push the button at this price, but the original listing (with original ebay item #) is kept alive. 
Very important for any seller. Makes it a lot easier for those interested and those who bookmarked the listing to check back and find the watch again on chaotic ebay. 
When a new batch will arrive he also will change the price back to 329$.


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Caveat Emptor! Merkur is Sharkey is heimdallr is armida is deep blue is bjbjcs is sophy is legend watch is squal....oops! shouldn't have said that...is all the same factory in China is all the sellers on fleabay is no kidding.


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

Steve0 said:


> Caveat Emptor! Merkur is Sharkey is heimdallr is armida is deep blue is bjbjcs is sophy is legend watch is squal....oops! shouldn't have said that...is all the same factory in China is all the sellers on fleabay is no kidding.


If truth then why Sharkey MM300 has no problem with delivery when Merkur is almost impossible to get?..I think Sharkey and Merkur are not the same, even dare to say Merkur's quality seems somehow higher.
I wonder if Merkur Tuna Can homage needs ages to ship as MM300, how is it quality-wise? It would be greatly appreciated if some of the guys who bought Tuna Can homages throw some light.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

M52Power said:


> If truth then why Sharkey MM300 has no problem with delivery when Merkur isalmost impossible to get?..I think Sharkey and Merkur are not the same, even dare to say Merkur's qulity is somehow higher.
> I wonder if Merkur Tuna Can homage needs ages to ship as MM300, how is it quality-wise? It would be greatly appreciated if some of the guys who bought Tuna Can homages throw some light.


My Tuna Can Sharkey arrived within weeks. Ordered it a few months back.

Ordered a DLC Sharkey version almost 2 weeks ago. Just received notice that there was a missed attempted delivery today.

Have not ordered a Merkur yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

c5k0 said:


> My Tuna Can Sharkey arrived within weeks. Ordered it a few months back.
> 
> Ordered a DLC Sharkey version almost 2 weeks ago. Just received notice that there was a missed attempted delivery today.
> 
> ...


Yeah, definitely different companies...Merkur should follow Sharkey's example in delivering quality.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Steve0 said:


> Caveat Emptor! Merkur is Sharkey is heimdallr is armida is deep blue is bjbjcs is sophy is legend watch is squal....oops! shouldn't have said that...is all the same factory in China is all the sellers on fleabay is no kidding.


Not true - Sharkey/Heimdaller not the same as Merkur. They are competing businesses


----------



## Slimyfishy (Oct 9, 2015)

If it's any glimmer of hope, the seller recently emailed me to confirm my address (I ordered in mid april), so maybe he's getting ready to send out another batch.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

Here's a pic of Merkur Tuna. Very smooth crown action!! (sharpest crown though...it takes off layers of skin if I rub it....not that I rub my crown often ) I am overly impressed with the Merkur, and cannot wait until the MM300 gets here....I have now gained a little patience into the skill of Merkur people. I give them a +5 on quality and -1 for delivery speed  (I wish they could hook up with Armida....they have serious delivery speed)


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> Here's a pic of Merkur Tuna. Smoothest crown action I have ever felt (sharpest crown though...it takes off layers of skin if I rub it....not that I rub my crown often ) I am overly impressed with the Merkur, and cannot wait until the MM300 gets here....I have now gained a little patience into the skill of Merkur people. I give them a +5 on quality and -1 for delivery speed  (I wish they could hook up with Armida....they have serious delivery speed)


Damn, that Armida looks svelte. Lol.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> Here's a pic of Merkur Tuna. Smoothest crown action I have ever felt (sharpest crown though...it takes off layers of skin if I rub it....not that I rub my crown often ) I am overly impressed with the Merkur, and cannot wait until the MM300 gets here....I have now gained a little patience into the skill of Merkur people. I give them a +5 on quality and -1 for delivery speed  (I wish they could hook up with Armida....they have serious delivery speed)


OMG, that Merkur Tuna looks gorgeous! If delivered on time I just feel sorry losing my time ordering a Merkur MM300 when the Tuna is such a great time piece ! Armida's looking great also.


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

maverick13z said:


> Not true - Sharkey/Heimdaller not the same as Merkur. They are competing businesses


I agree they are competing businesses.

What I'm saying is that all these micro brand companies being discussed in the various 62MAS threads are getting their watches and watch parts from the *same manufacturer* in China ....THEN...doing their own assembly, polishing, final touches, packaging - what have you....and selling them as their brand. Which they are... just all from the same source of origin.

And this is not from me but from the manufacturer's representative ( Sophy ) who told me this and backed it up with photos she asked me not to share ( so as to not "stir the pot" I suppose like I'm doing....my bad ).

She sent some photos of empty, fresh CNC milled, watch cases to me via What's App and there was one I did not recognize. So I asked what the one with the red and black bezel was.

She then sent a pic of the back of the case - surprise! A somewhat famous Swiss brand. Next she sent several more case back shots of other well known dive watches made by her company.

You can see for yourself on the 54 watch website images of the large manufacturing facility and the number of European and other non-Chinese individuals touring the plant. Swiss, Italian, German, etc. Watch company reps.

I then asked about the makers of all the 62 mas, 6105 and Tuna homages - "who makes those?"

Her response- *"we make ALL of them".*

Ask her yourself and for more details. I don't have any affiliation with any watch company. I do have a Sharkey Legend Watch 6105 homage.


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

...and just for grins....and some back up to what I said about one source of origin for many if not all " 62 mas watchmakers" we're seeing pop up like weeds. 

Anybody recognize this? I modified it by removing the ID # in the crystal area and cloned out some of the crown's engraved brand. 

I was liking what I saw and asked the sender of the pic what I was looking at in this image so she sent me the case back image in response. 

Was somewhat surprised with the answer.

Sorry to stray OT.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Well there is a glimmer of good news. I received a message from the seller through ebay earlier this morning......

*"hi you willbe on the list of this patch, will give you tracking later"*

Time will tell. :think:


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Was the Uroborus version of this watch ever released and has anybody here received one?


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

DEMO111 said:


> Well there is a glimmer of good news. I received a message from the seller through ebay earlier this morning......
> 
> *"hi you willbe on the list of this patch, will give you tracking later"*
> 
> Time will tell. :think:


When did you place your order?


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Was the Uroborus version of this watch ever released and has anybody here received one?


Hi,

I had one preordered since May 2017 and since I was running out of time with my PayPal 6 months protection, I asked for a refund 2 weeks ago via a PayPal claim.

Same story as the Merkur, I was asking infos every 2-3 weeks since September and they kept telling me " will be ready in a week or 2" or " will be ready next month"...

Spreenow agent contacted me last week regarding this order. They said that the seller has stock and he is ready to ship next week. They asked me if I would re-order another one. I declined their offer; the wait killed the buzz for me about this watch and I am not sure that I want it anymore.

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon WAS-L03T en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had one preordered since May 2017 and since I was running out of time with my PayPal 6 months protection, I asked for a refund 2 weeks ago via a PayPal claim.
> 
> ...


I can see how such a long wait would kill the desire for the watch. Thanks for relaying your experience!


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

KarmaToBurn said:


> I can see how such a long wait would kill the desire for the watch. Thanks for relaying your experience!


Same here! I got the Sharkey Apocalypse earlier this summer ( from Legend watch ) and had just a bit of a run around. Something like " we have the green bezel in stock now, the black ones will be ready next week"

Next week passed and the response was "waiting on the supplier, next month".

Then it shipped promptly. I'm happy with the watch - best $150 on a Seiko 6105 clone spent. Hearing these similar and worse ordering horror stories is cooling me off on ordering anything else right now from over there.

Come January the next ordeal happens. CHINA takes the whole month ( pretty much ) of February off for their new year celebrations.


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had one preordered since May 2017 and since I was running out of time with my PayPal 6 months protection, I asked for a refund 2 weeks ago via a PayPal claim.
> 
> ...


The same here.


----------



## Smiler62 (May 25, 2014)

Ordered April 27th - Arrived today Dec 5th .........And I,m over the moon with it. It was quite a surprise when a knock at the door today produced this, was not expecting it at all.....I was informed by Philip that it had been posted, but so had a lot of other buyers !!. This is off the bang for your buck scale, super quality.

So keep your chin up gents......They DO arrive eventually


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Smiler62 said:


> View attachment 12727731
> Ordered April 27th - Arrived today Dec 5th .........And I,m over the moon with it. It was quite a surprise when a knock at the door today produced this, was not expecting it at all.....I was informed by Philip that it had been posted, but so had a lot of other buyers !!. This is off the bang for your buck scale, super quality.
> 
> So keep your chin up gents......They DO arrive eventually


How's your bezel alignment?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had one preordered since May 2017 and since I was running out of time with my PayPal 6 months protection, I asked for a refund 2 weeks ago via a PayPal claim.
> 
> ...


thats a lie they dont have them i bought it in August and same story next week to next week and so finally a superbuy agent said i promise they will ship by 11th or i will give you a refund Not shipped yet and those ....ers from superbuy are now not responding they are bunch of scumbags


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

DEMO111 said:


> Well there is a glimmer of good news. I received a message from the seller through ebay earlier this morning......
> 
> *"hi you willbe on the list of this patch, will give you tracking later"*
> 
> Time will tell. :think:



OK, I take this as good news.... the ebay seller just sent me a new tracking number through ebay this morning. It is a strange looking tracking number and I don't recognize the number as being associated with any of the typical curriers used globally.

The tracking number is a 13 digit number and starts with a "YE" and ends with a "CN". (I know the CN stands for China).

You guys that received yours already, were you able to track it? What courier was it?

Thanks.


----------



## Smiler62 (May 25, 2014)

Spot on thankfully


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

DEMO111 said:


> OK, I take this as good news.... the ebay seller just sent me a new tracking number through ebay this morning. It is a strange looking tracking number and I don't recognize the number as being associated with any of the typical curriers used globally.
> 
> The tracking number is a 13 digit number and starts with a "YE" and ends with a "CN". (I know the CN stands for China).
> 
> ...


This worked for me, Dave.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/merk...o-sbdx001-homage-4242450-72.html#post44543307


----------



## leesmann (Dec 7, 2017)

too many delayes...


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

There's one on that big popular auction site for _two grand_....oy.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

That's code for "sold out", Scottymac.


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

Radar1 said:


> That's code for "sold out", Scottymac.


Well. I guess if someone is stupid enough to buy this imitation for 2000$ they will light fire under their lazy asses and make it somehow, the question is if there's a person dumb enough as to spend 2000$ for a homage when for that money the real Marinemaster could be purchased. Anyhow if someone is willing to buy Merkur at 2000$ let be aware I have a Folex and it can be his/hers for 5000$ only...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

M52Power said:


> Well. I guess if someone is stupid enough to buy this imitation for 2000$ they will light fire under their lazy asses and make it somehow, the question is if there's a person dumb enough as to spend 2000$ for a homage when for that money the real Marinemaster could be purchased. Anyhow if someone is willing to buy Merkur at 2000$ let be aware I have a Folex and it can be his/hers for 5000$ only...


Someone should see if it can be added to the cart. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

Radar1 said:


> Someone should see if it can be added to the cart.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Two horological icons for 7000$ only - what a bargain...

Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Someone should see if it can be added to the cart.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Are you saying you'll take one for the team? LOL

Signed,
"Still waiting on my Tuna Homage"


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Rocat said:


> Are you saying you'll take one for the team? LOL
> 
> Signed,
> "Still waiting on my Tuna Homage"


Never said I would step off the ledge and pay for it. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

I hope that one day I will see my Merkur MM300. It's the middle of the month, I will rejoice if the status of my MM300 gets updated (you would think if they are putting out teasers for their next projects, that they would put out a picture of all the MM300's they are about to ship out!!!) ....at least let me dream of that day


----------



## PoonFluff (Aug 5, 2016)

Long time lurker here.

I have purchased the watch on the first week of april and after much hounding, (as it was suggested by one of you) i have finally received my tracking (no solid status as of yet) with the promise from the seller that i would be receiving it next week.

That aside, has anyone tried to replace the dial and hands of the merkur watch with genuine sbdx017 parts? I initially wanted to mod my sumo until i stumbled upon this on ebay. Has anyone had any success in modding the watch? Does the merkur dial have the same feet placement as the sbdx dial?


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

PoonFluff said:


> Long time lurker here.
> 
> I have purchased the watch on the first week of april and after much hounding, (as it was suggested by one of you) i have finally received my tracking (no solid status as of yet) with the promise from the seller that i would be receiving it next week.
> 
> That aside, has anyone tried to replace the dial and hands of the merkur watch with genuine sbdx017 parts? I initially wanted to mod my sumo until i stumbled upon this on ebay. Has anyone had any success in modding the watch? Does the merkur dial have the same feet placement as the sbdx dial?


By modding you mean making a fake.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

It specifically says that the dial feet are different and will not take the Seiko dial (in the listing on ebay)


----------



## OldeCrow (Feb 11, 2006)

after repeated emails to him I did just get a response this morning that I would get tracking in the next couple of days. 

not holding my breath or pacing in front of the mailbox yet though...


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

I just sent an email. I am out. I am not waiting until the end of February for a watch, that was supposed to be in stock by Dec 7th. I love my Tuna, but when they get the MM300 in stock, then I will revisit them again. Their ebay page says they are away until February  I am hoping that just means they aren't taking new orders until February. 

To all those who got their MM300, wear it well and I hope it brings you tons of happiness. I hope when they return, they will be more accurate with their estimated timelines.


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> *I just sent an email. I am out. I am not waiting until the end of February for a watch, that was supposed to be in stock *by Dec 7th. I love my Tuna, but when they get the MM300 in stock, then I will revisit them again. Their ebay page says they are away until February  I am hoping that just means they aren't taking new orders until February.
> 
> To all those who got their MM300, wear it well and I hope it brings you tons of happiness. I hope when they return, they will be more accurate with their estimated timelines.


The same here. I got a refund. For me it's intollerable to be told (lied!) you bought the 9-th Merkur MM300 out of a batch of 9 watches, to be given a (fake) tracking number on the next day and 3 months later to have nothing yet, reading horror stories about chaps who ordered in April and still no Merkur on the way...
I know this has no relevance with the acual topic, but I scratched my itch for a new diver buying a watch I like for some time - this one:



















I think this Steinhart Ocean 500 Titanium is a superb watch and for some little more $ than Merkur I got saphire domed crystal with double AR coating on the inner side, superbly going (-2 secs per day!) Soprod A10 A2 movement, superb lasting all night lume, guaranteed 500m of waterresistance, superb for my taste bracelet. Made of Titanium 5-th grade which I find just gorgeous.
I'm sorry for this Merkur project thing, but if you don't respect your clients you lose them - too many watches and watch brands outthere to let someone play with your patience and money for months...
I wish luck to all the guys who still keep waiting on their Merkurs MM300, I hope at the end of the day everything puts correctly for you, but that's too many empty promises and time lost for my liking


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

I ordered one of these too. Tracking now says,

_Dec 7, 2017 6:21 PM CST
北京市, CN 
PICKED UP BY SHIPPING PARTNER

Dec 6, 2017 1:42 PM CST
CHINA EN ROUTE TO DHL ECOMMERCE DISTRIBUTION CENTER
1:38 PM CST
CHINA ELECTRONIC NOTIFICATION RECEIVED: YOUR ORDER HAS BEEN PROCESSED AND TRACKING WILL BE UPDATED SOON_​
So, with you guys who have had experience with the shipping problems of these watches, does this mean that it *was actually picked up*, or is this bogus?

I had ordered the 6105 homage also (before I read about the problems in this thread) and it still says only, "_EN ROUTE TO DHL ECOMMERCE DISTRIBUTION CENTER". _So, at least this is something different. 

After the horror stories I have read about in this thread, it is beyond me why a seller would do as he has done. Seems he would realize that his reputation would be far better served to just tell the truth, even if it meant temporarily missing a "sale" (if we could call it that, considering), rather than alienating potential customers forever, as some have expressed here.


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

eminguy said:


> I ordered one of these too. Tracking now says,
> 
> _Dec 7, 2017 6:21 PM CST
> 北京市, CN
> ...


AFAIK only the MM300 homages are problematic, no issues with Tuna Cans and Turtles this far. Nevertheless even some buyers of MM300 got lucky and received their watches within 2-3 weeks after ordering, so you might be lucky also. The only thing certain with this seller is he follows no logic and correct order, nor respects shipping status of his clients.

Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

leesmann said:


> View attachment 12731587
> too many delayes...


Instant seizure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Low and behold................. My watch arrived this morning. *:-s 

I was sent a new tracking number four days ago by the seller. The new tracking number never actually registered on any of the courier company websites (TNT, FedEx, DHL, USP....nothing). It was dropped off by FedEx this morning unexpectedly (the shipper package says TNT).

It came in a foam lined plastic case just like the Merkur Tuna along with the warranty card, timing sheet, Merkur metal pin, hang tags, and silicone dive strap with polished SS buckle. Here's a couple quick pics, plastic is still on it:





Quality looks very nice. Machining and finishing looks spectacular, especially at this price range. I'm leaving the plastic on and putting it back in the box until Christmas morning. Heck, I've waited this long, what's another week. :-d


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Great news, Dave. Congrats.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

DEMO111 said:


> *Low and behold................. My watch arrived this morning. *:-s
> 
> I was sent a new tracking number four days ago by the seller. The new tracking number never actually registered on any of the courier company websites (TNT, FedEx, DHL, USP....nothing). It was dropped off by FedEx this morning unexpectedly (the shipper package says TNT).
> 
> ...


when did you buy it?

Enviado desde mi Nexus 6P mediante Tapatalk


----------



## PoonFluff (Aug 5, 2016)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> It specifically says that the dial feet are different and will not take the Seiko dial (in the listing on ebay)


Have you tried opening it up?


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

PoonFluff said:


> Long time lurker here.
> 
> I have purchased the watch on the first week of april and after much hounding, (as it was suggested by one of you) i have finally received my tracking (no solid status as of yet) with the promise from the seller that i would be receiving it next week.
> 
> *That aside, has anyone tried to replace the dial and hands of the merkur watch with genuine sbdx017 parts?* I initially wanted to mod my sumo until i stumbled upon this on ebay. Has anyone had any success in modding the watch? Does the merkur dial have the same feet placement as the sbdx dial?


I've wondered the other way around - is it possible to install a 8L35 in Merkur's case, thus getting about 97% of the real MM300 for 10% of its price?


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

M52Power said:


> I think this Steinhart Ocean 500 Titanium is a superb watch and for some little more $ than Merkur I got saphire domed crystal with double AR coating on the inner side, superbly going (-2 secs per day!) Soprod A10 A2 movement, superb lasting all night lume, guaranteed 500m of waterresistance, superb for my taste bracelet. Made of Titanium 5-th grade which I find just gorgeous.


I can fully understand your frustration. The Ocean 500 is a completely different watch than the Merkur MM, but a great one. The only obstacle for me to get one is that the watch isn't made of steel. From my point of view and experiences titanium is too sensitive and too light. I know there are specific surface treatments, but I am not a friend of titanium at all. Nevertheless, I am happy for you.


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

Nanda said:


> I can fully understand your frustration. The Ocean 500 is a completely different watch than the Merkur MM, but a great one. The only obstacle for me to get one is that the watch isn't made of steel. From my point of view and experiences titanium is too sensitive and too light. I know there are specific surface treatments, but I am not a friend of titanium at all. Nevertheless, I am happy for you.


Thanks man! The truth is although made of titanium Steinhart Ocean 500 weights 160g! If made of steel it surely would weight about 240g, that's too much for my taste.


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

M52Power said:


> I've wondered the other way around - is it possible to install a 8L35 in Merkur's case, thus getting about 97% of the real MM300 for 10% of its price?


Probably not. The dial feet would probably have to be in different positions in order to fit onto the Seiko movement. Also, I don't know if the hands would fit. The hour and minute hands probably would, but I don't think the seconds hand would fit. You might even need a new movement holder for the case.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

tertuliano said:


> when did you buy it?


April 14th, 2017.


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

clouser said:


> Probably not. The dial feet would probably have to be in different positions in order to fit onto the Seiko movement. Also, I don't know if the hands would fit. The hour and minute hands probably would, but I don't think the seconds hand would fit. You might even need a new movement holder for the case.


So, if you want a Marinemaster you should buy a Marinemaster?..


----------



## OldeCrow (Feb 11, 2006)

mine:
ebay prepay Apr 17, 2017
second paypal payment from invoice 93 7/11/2017


----------



## OldeCrow (Feb 11, 2006)

M52Power said:


> So, if you want a Marinemaster you should buy a Marinemaster?..


and yes you should always just buy a Marinemaster regardless of owning a sharky or merkur! :-d


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

surrealblu said:


> I see your arguments, but I'll play the other side of this one. I have pre-ordered this watch and I look forward to seeing how it turns out. The Sharkey Tuna is pretty awesome and by the same maker, so I expect this to be of solid quality.
> 
> To speak to your arguments about the conditions I which the watch was manufactured, I can't speak to that or any other product produced in another country (specifically China). *I think (opinion) that this just shows the real cost of a solid watch (SS case/bracelet, automatic mov., sapphire crystal, and ceramic bezel) and that the industry as a whole has been inflating their costs. *I get that brands are expensive to maintain: R&D, advertising, retail spaces, etc..., but I think with some of these smaller/micro makers we are seeing a shift in Watch producing and overall costs.
> 
> ...


Indeed. I welcome the little guys showing us the actual cost of these materials.


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

M52Power said:


> AFAIK only the MM300 homages are problematic, no issues with Tuna Cans and Turtles this far. Nevertheless even some buyers of MM300 got lucky and received their watches within 2-3 weeks after ordering, so you might be lucky also. The only thing certain with this seller is he follows no logic and correct order, nor respects shipping status of his clients.
> 
> Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


Thanks! That helps me feel a bit better. I'll post an update when I know more. Thus far, no movement or update since 12/7. Another order through Amazon originated in China and no movement/update on it since 12/6. So, we'll see...


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

eminguy said:


> I ordered one of these too. Tracking now says,
> _Dec 7, 2017 6:21 PM CST
> 北京市, CN
> PICKED UP BY SHIPPING PARTNER
> ...


Update; Dec. 19, 2017: Just spoke with DHL. They said they are still waiting on the package from the vendor. So, regarding the "_PICKED UP BY SHIPPING PARTNER_" post by DHL, there is no movement on the watch. Not sure why DHL could post this if it did not actually happen, however, they offered no explanation. Bummer. At least that explains why there has been nothing updated since Dec. 07.

I'm thinking that perhaps this guy really does not care about future business? And so sorry about you folks who have been waiting months! I emailed him several days ago and have received no response. I'll update more when I know. By now, this is sounding like the proverbial "broken record".

Have a great day and joyous holidays, all!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

surrealblu said:


> I think (opinion) that *this just shows the real cost of a solid watch (SS case/bracelet, automatic mov., sapphire crystal, and ceramic bezel) and that the industry as a whole has been inflating their costs. I get that brands are expensive to maintain: R&D, advertising, retail spaces, etc...*, but I think with some of these smaller/micro makers we are seeing a shift in Watch producing and overall costs..


'Swaddabinsayeen, yo!

Unless one is intent on keeping a watch to pass to the next generation, there really in no point in spending $$$ for the upkeep and repairs that the high brands charge. But to to be fair, I am all for: to each his own. Whatevs.

In any case, I really think too many people really overestimate the actual value of "famous brand" watches, and really really underestimate the worth of no-name brands.

Moreover, and even more fundamentally, this kind of mis-estimation comes from a certain mental disposition that is a matter for psychology (and brain-washing techniques (commercials, ads, etc) used to get such ideas IN to cause said disposition in the first place).

Suffice it to say, the psychology behind the "rage" against copies, flakes, clones, homages, what have you, 
is a lot more complex than most people indulging in it with so much moral indignation can actually understand.

They do go on and on about IP theft, lack of originality, etc... AS IF... 
such things were really the crux of the matter.!!!

AS IF ... by buying the "real thing" they somehow lead more "authentic lives" and thus make the world a more 
"honest" and "decent" and "fair" place, etc., forgetting (or having never learned) that - just to speak of China alone 
where most of these copies come from - Britain took (stole) much of their art from the Palace, worth billion of$$, and 
now kept in London ... Invaded Hong Kong and Macau, after causing much of the Chinese population to become addicted to opium, etc., etc.

What goes around, comes around. And all is fair in war. 
WUT?

According to one French thinker (Baudrillard) the world is, and has been at war - World War 3 - since
the 50's through (unfair) trade, economic/financial bullyism (IMF etc), cultural and 
political propaganda, and technology theft.

I agree with him. Why shouldn't all participants in this war try to level the field to their own advantage?


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

eminguy said:


> Update; Dec. 19, 2017: Just spoke with DHL. They said they are still waiting on the package from the vendor. So, regarding the "_PICKED UP BY SHIPPING PARTNER_" post by DHL, there is no movement on the watch. Not sure why DHL could post this if it did not actually happen, however, they offered no explanation. Bummer. At least that explains why there has been nothing updated since Dec. 07.
> 
> I'm thinking that perhaps this guy really does not care about future business? And so sorry about you folks who have been waiting months! I emailed him several days ago and have received no response. I'll update more when I know. By now, this is sounding like the proverbial "broken record".
> 
> Have a great day and joyous holidays, all!


Not to discourage you but China actually celebrate their big national festivities which AFAIK will take more than a month - that is to say probably untill February 2018...Through this period it's useless to expect any laboral activity from their part - if in working months things went rather sloppy and stagnant from them I prefer not to expect any liability with their orders in festive times. 
I reached to the conclusion that with this type of purchases from China via ebay the best strategy is after placing your order (and paying!) to completely forget about it and if some day you receive a note from your local shipping agency for a parcel from China destinated to you - then fine, if not...


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

It looks as thought Merkur is trying to catch up. They just updated their ebay ad, and showed they shipped some, and 35 more are supposed to ship out. They are currently shipping out orders that were made in JULY. I am just praying that there weren't a ton of orders between July and November


----------



## PoonFluff (Aug 5, 2016)

M52Power said:


> PoonFluff said:
> 
> 
> > Long time lurker here.
> ...


Do you know where i can source the movement? I have scoured the net and yielded no results.


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

PoonFluff said:


> Do you know where i can source the movement? I have scoured the net and yielded no results.


You'd have to source a new seconds hand as well. You'd have to get a custom movement holder made too.


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

PoonFluff said:


> Do you know where i can source the movement? I have scoured the net and yielded no results.


No idea buddy, but I'm sure if you try you would succeed - these days one can find everything on ebay. I guess if you contact Seiko they would provide you a 8L35 - another thing is the price they would charge (probably higher than the Merkur itself). If you have a good watchmaker where you live maybe he would be able to find one for you.


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

clouser said:


> You'd have to source a new seconds hand as well. You'd have to get a custom movement holder made too.


Nothing a good watchmaker can't do.


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

M52Power said:


> Nothing a good watchmaker can't do.


I'm not saying it can't be done. The toughest part will be sourcing the 8L35 movement. I seriously doubt Seiko will sell you one directly. You MIGHT be able to source one from an authorized Seiko parts dealer, but that's still unlikely. As for the movement holder, you'd probably want to make sure your watchmaker is comfortable with making a one-off. Machining a movement holder isn't an easy task.

Then there's the dial and chapter ring. I think they'd both have to be the same size of the MM300 dial and chapter ring to fit inside the case. I think the Sumo dial and chapter ring might be a tad too big.

Once all is said and done, you'd probably be paying $1,000+ for the movement, parts, and labor. That's a hefty sum for a mod. It all boils down to if YOU think it's worth it.

If you ever decided to sell the watch, you'd take a hell of a hit.


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

Finding a new 8L35 would certainly be tough, a second hand one can do the job - it all comes to know the right watchmaker who likes to tackle with this kind of tasks. As I said all of this would be no problem for a guy who likes modding and has the right connections to find a 8L35. Infact much harder things have been made on watches than a custom movement holder and chapter ring and for less than 1000$


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

If he's only shipping .... that was ordered in July I guess I can kiss any hope of getting this watch before April goodbye.


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

VF1Valkyrie said:


> If he's only shipping .... that was ordered in July I guess I can kiss any hope of getting this watch before April goodbye.


Well, we can always hope that the "factory"? will get more proficient, and start pumping them out faster! Of course we'll have a month or so down-time coming up in a couple months, for the Chinese New Year!


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Ed P. said:


> Well, we can always hope that the "factory"? will get more proficient, and start pumping them out faster! Of course we'll have a month or so down-time coming up in a couple months, for the Chinese New Year!


I ordered early November. I contacted him asking for a realistic shipping date. He said mid December. That passed and I saw that he was shipping July now with more July in next batch. I contacted him again yesterday asking him to stop being economical with the truth. If its February or march then tell me February or March, don't tell me December. Here's his reply. I'd say looking at April. Honestly not sure I want one anymore. Appropriately named company.. Infinite time to shipping more like. 

mate deeply sorry for your waiting. i know so many people are very eager for the watch and wait for a long time . the complexcity of the watch is beyond our expectation.. to keep the watch reach our standard. i have to delay it again. if not pass my qc. i can not ship out to you. i can issue you refund if you can not wait for it any more. the actually time of shippin will be about Jan. in next batch. 

Best Regards

Philip Li

Infinite time (Beijing) Limited.
Merkur Watch & Co


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm sorry, but such a long wait (about 9-10 months!) to get a homage watch kills the thrill of getting it. People wait less for a Ferrari to be built...


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> It looks as thought Merkur is trying to catch up. They just updated their ebay ad, and showed they shipped some, and 35 more are supposed to ship out. They are currently shipping out orders that were made in JULY. I am just praying that there weren't a ton of orders between July and November


Ha - he can write whatever he wants. Until there is verified evidence of what he wrote is true, I would still be skeptical. His track record for telling the truth is not good


----------



## eaton53 (Dec 22, 2017)

The Merkur Club of America is aware of the existence of these.
Don't know if any other members are watch guys, but my Tuna is in Frankfurt. Looks like it actually may arrive on time.


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Flyingdoctor said:


> I ordered early November. I contacted him asking for a realistic shipping date. He said mid December. That passed and I saw that he was shipping July now with more July in next batch. I contacted him again yesterday asking him to stop being economical with the truth. If its February or march then tell me February or March, don't tell me December. Here's his reply. I'd say looking at April. Honestly not sure I want one anymore. Appropriately named company.. Infinite time to shipping more like.
> 
> *mate deeply sorry for your waiting. i know so many people are very eager for the watch and wait for a long time . the complexcity of the watch is beyond our expectation.. to keep the watch reach our standard. i have to delay it again. if not pass my qc. i can not ship out to you. i can issue you refund if you can not wait for it any more. the actually time of shippin will be about Jan. in next batch.
> 
> ...


I'm in the same boat. I ordered in Nov. as well. So, if he says Jan., do we really expect our watches to be in the next batch of 35? I didn't know about this watch before Nov. so I have no idea of its order history, I.e., how many sold. It does appear that when one "batch" sells, the seller puts up another post on eBay. How many came before is a guess. If there is any order, you will get yours before I get mine (late Nov. order date). Hope it's worth it.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

I wanted to order one of the Merkur versions but am not interested in the long wait. About two weeks ago I placed an order for the Uroborus (st2130 movement) version and last night it arrived at the buying agent I used. I should be able to get in in the next couple of weeks to post some pictures and an initial review. Also, I received a message and the Sharkey version is currently on sale on Ebay for around $210 on bracelet. There may be limited numbers at that price though.... not sure.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Any links to any of these watches?

I can't seem to find them. 


Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

I got the same message this morning, and can't figure out how to tell a MOD about it (it was *NOT FROM MERKUR)*, it was from "heimedallrwatche". We are being targeted in these threads. I wouldn't buy one of those from people sending us messages. This is getting ridiculous, and is really annoying. Companies like these are why Chinese brands have such a horrible reputation.

@cmsgtbo


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

guspech750 said:


> Any links to any of these watches?
> 
> I can't seem to find them.
> 
> Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


Sharkey versions

https://www.ebay.ca/sch/heimedallrwatche_0/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=

Merkur version

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Merkur-Japa...hash=item284660f55d:m:m0S1tz8IdnPRFpUDORGp4Mg

Uroborus version

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...ZnJZl7&id=548636861972&ns=1&abbucket=2#detail


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> I got the same message this morning, and can't figure out how to tell a MOD about it (it was *NOT FROM MERKUR)*, it was from "heimedallrwatche". We are being targeted in these threads. I wouldn't buy one of those from people sending us messages. This is getting ridiculous, and is really annoying. Companies like these are why Chinese brands have such a horrible reputation.


I got the same message from Sharkey also this morning. Nevertheless I can't swallow this horrible fish logo... Seems like a rotten fish to me.

Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> I got the same message this morning, and can't figure out how to tell a MOD about it (it was *NOT FROM MERKUR)*, it was from "heimedallrwatche". We are being targeted in these threads. I wouldn't buy one of those from people sending us messages. This is getting ridiculous, and is really annoying. Companies like these are why Chinese brands have such a horrible reputation.
> 
> @cmsgtbo


When viewing the PM there's a little triangle icon at the bottom, click that and you can report it. I got the message too and that kind of unsolicited, targeted advertising is unacceptable to me.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> I got the same message this morning, and can't figure out how to tell a MOD about it (it was *NOT FROM MERKUR)*, it was from "heimedallrwatche". We are being targeted in these threads. I wouldn't buy one of those from people sending us messages. This is getting ridiculous, and is really annoying. Companies like these are why Chinese brands have such a horrible reputation.
> 
> @cmsgtbo


I got the same. Who is this seller with a 90% eBay approval rating and why are they sending fishing PM's? I know that rating is way higher than Trump, but...

Worse yet, it was advertising an SBDX001 for $200, Lol.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

It is a race to the bottom apparently. I have no doubt they are sending out crap or at best, QC rejects. But their sales tactics need to be frowned upon, and if anyone knows how to contact staff or a mod, please send them a a message (I have tried to figure out how to contact staff....it seems impossible. I guess you just have to start posting in a Ginualt thread and eventually they will appear) 

I would bet it is a scammer more likely. I hope they don't get anyone with their $200 limited supply bull$hit. If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is.

On the Merkur side of things, waiting for a refund. Getting frustrated...I have never been more excited to run into the expensive arms of the Swiss in my life


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> It is a race to the bottom apparently. I have no doubt they are sending out crap or at best, QC rejects. But their sales tactics need to be frowned upon, and if anyone knows how to contact staff or a mod, please send them a a message (I have tried to figure out how to contact staff....it seems impossible. I guess you just have to start posting in a Ginualt thread and eventually they will appear)
> 
> I would bet it is a scammer more likely. I hope they don't get anyone with their $200 limited supply bull$hit. If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is.
> 
> On the Merkur side of things, waiting for a refund. Getting frustrated...I have never been more excited to run into the expensive arms of the Swiss in my life


The marketing method is in poor taste but from what I understand Heimdaller = Sharkey = 54Watch = Legendwatch. I don't think their version of the SBDX sold as well because of some initial QC issues (poor pearl, unevenly pressed crystal...) but I've seen a few for sale that looked good. The usual price is around $249 but it's also cheaper than the Merkur because it uses a Seagull ST2130 movement instead of the Miyota 9015.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> It is a race to the bottom apparently. I have no doubt they are sending out crap or at best, QC rejects. But their sales tactics need to be frowned upon, and if anyone knows how to contact staff or a mod, please send them a a message (I have tried to figure out how to contact staff....it seems impossible. I guess you just have to start posting in a Ginualt thread and eventually they will appear)
> 
> I would bet it is a scammer more likely. I hope they don't get anyone with their $200 limited supply bull$hit. If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is.
> 
> On the Merkur side of things, waiting for a refund. Getting frustrated...I have never been more excited to run into the expensive arms of the Swiss in my life


Lol. You mentioned the G word, so the calvary is on their way. I see a large dust cloud forming on yonder horizon...

The Merkur 300 homage is an absolute beast of value, but what's the point if he can't get himself organised and keep customers even reasonably happy? He could turn this around, but needs to address so many issues it may be insurmountable now.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

KarmaToBurn said:


> The marketing method is in poor taste but from what I understand Heimdaller = Sharkey = 54Watch = Legendwatch. I don't think their version of the SBDX sold as well because of some initial QC issues (poor pearl, unevenly pressed crystal...) but I've seen a few for sale that looked good. The usual price is around $249 but it's also cheaper than the Merkur because it uses a Seagull ST2130 movement instead of the Miyota 9015.


Do you know why the customer rating is so low? 90% seems untenable on eBay.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> Do you know why the customer rating is so low? 90% seems untenable on eBay.


No idea :think:

I have the Sharkey tuna and it's been good to me so far but I know that some people have had issues with a tight bezel. Could be QC issues with their other models too? 90% is indeed quite low for Ebay.


----------



## OldeCrow (Feb 11, 2006)

I got the spam PM from humdinger too advertising his ebay store, he probably just went through this thread and messaged everyone who has been participating...

His ebay rating is 90% because he has 10 sales since joining eBay in October and one bad feedback


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

OldeCrow said:


> I got the spam PM from humdinger too advertising his ebay store, he probably just went through this thread and messaged everyone who has been participating...
> 
> His ebay rating is 90% because he has 10 sales since joining eBay in October and one bad feedback


I should have checked his stats in greater detail... 

But, can't be the primary Sharkey dude on eBay given the low totals?


----------



## eaton53 (Dec 22, 2017)

Radar1 said:


> The Merkur 300 homage is an absolute beast of value, but what's the point if he can't get himself organised and keep customers even reasonably happy? He could turn this around, but needs to address so many issues it may be insurmountable now.


I see that just about everything is $2K now, so maybe he's finally decided to stop taking new orders and fill the ones he's got?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

eaton53 said:


> I see that just about everything is $2K now, so maybe he's finally decided to stop taking new orders and fill the ones he's got?


I sure hope so. Enough debacle mode. How Chinese New Year factors is anyone's guess at this point.


----------



## OldeCrow (Feb 11, 2006)

Radar1 said:


> I should have checked his stats in greater detail...
> 
> But, can't be the primary Sharkey dude on eBay given the low totals?


ya heimedallrwatche is a new guy, probably related to the legend and fiftyfour guys who showed up about the same time claiming they invented homage watch making and made all the cool Seiko homages...

I usually buy from ttsugar on ebay or in the forums, he pads the price a little but communicates well, is reputable, and always delivers. 
not an advertisement just saying...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

OldeCrow said:


> ya heimedallrwatche is a new guy, probably related to the legend and fiftyfour guys who showed up about the same time claiming they invented homage watch making and made all the cool Seiko homages...
> 
> I usually buy from ttsugar on ebay or in the forums, he pads the price a little but communicates well, is reputable, and always delivers.
> not an advertisement just saying...


Thanks, Chris. Sage advice - and said considerations always worth a little more.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

Just had the same email from this Heimdallr seller this morning as well.

I checked his eBay rating too and I saw 90%. Checked in detail and he only has 9 transactions and one negative. The negative feedback is a classic "bait & switch" trick, he advertised some stuff on eBay to attract buyers and then told them that the items were not in stock. Could wait a while for the item to arrive at their warehouse (like a few months) or get something else from their store.

Poor form and I'd stay away as well.

Seb

Envoyé de mon WAS-L03T en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

The quality of my Merkur Tuna, is the only saving grace, and will probably have me doing a double take if he ever catches up. But at this point, I am not willing to wait. There are too many other watch companies that make great watches AND have them in stock.

But I will concede, I am enjoying the Merkur that actually made it to me.....








But Mr. Merkur.....


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> The quality of my Merkur Tuna, is the only saving grace, and will probably have me doing a double take if he ever catches up. But at this point, I am not willing to wait. There are too many other watch companies that make great watches AND have them in stock.
> 
> But I will concede, I am enjoying the Merkur that actually made it to me.....
> 
> But Mr. Merkur.....


I have both pieces, against all reasonable odds. But I feel for the guys who are still waiting or have been forced to fold 'em.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> On the Merkur side of things, waiting for a refund. Getting frustrated...I have never been more excited to run into the expensive arms of the Swiss in my life


I requested that he refund for my Tuna Homage that never arrived. I keep getting stories of why he doesn't want to do it. He offered me a discount to not refund. I told him to refund the money or I'll just have eBay pull it from him. I think quite a few people, not just WUS members, have become fed up and requested refunds. Small business or not, the owner should plan for these types of scenarios and be professional and just refund without complaining. It shows poor form when he does.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Not being in the watch MAKING business, I cannot quite see why this guy is having so many problems
when he's already done a very successful run of 500 pcs at least once before.

I mean, what could go wrong? It's not like he's changed the design?

Well, I am awfully happy with mine. I understand how frustrated y'all are, but unless not having 169 (or whatever you forked over) is gonna kill ya, 
I'd suggest a little more patience.

I mean, y'all waited THIS long, and it would all have been for nuffink. 
What's a few more months? A fine watch it is, once you have it. ;-)
















Radar1 said:


> I have both pieces, against all reasonable odds. But I feel for the guys who are still waiting or have been forced to fold 'em.
> 
> View attachment 12758597
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Not being in the watch MAKING business, I cannot quite see why this guy is having so many problems
> when he's already done a very successful run of 500 pcs at least once before.
> 
> I mean, what could go wrong? It's not like he's changed the design?
> ...


In the time I've waited, I could have saved a bit and bought the real deal from Seiya and had it on my wrist for the past two months. It's now down to principals.

I don't like being taken for a ride and having nothing to show for it but excuses. I know the shipping issues are out of his control but another company would have most likely dropped another one in the mail after a few weeks of no activity on the tracking number. My complaint isn't against the watch but his business practices on how he has handled the situation. It's not the loss of the amount of money (I can blow that in meals out with the family in less than a week) that is causing me strife, but the fact that I laid out money at all and have had nothing to show for it. I'm not giving him the use of my money any more.

Well, at least I have a 6105 Sharkey to wear and admire.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

KarmaToBurn said:


> The marketing method is in poor taste but from what I understand Heimdaller = Sharkey = 54Watch = Legendwatch. .


Note - the ebay seller and person who sent the messages may not necessarily be the manufacturer. It is easy to buy these watches in bulk in China to resell them. The seller who mainly sells Merkur also sells some Sharkey - just look in their store like this

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Japan-NH35-...arineMaster-Man-SBBN015-Sharkey-/182477684075

It is easy to set up whatever name you want on ebay. The Sharkey manufacturer has not had an ebay presence themselves.

I would avoid the _heimedallrwatche guy on ebay_ if you want Sharkey, it is easy enough to use an agent and buy directly from Sharkey

https://shop297447362.taobao.com/?spm=2013.1.0.0.7762a8e5YlVW81

or

https://shop111986205.world.taobao.com/?spm=a312a.7700824.0.0.719ab220VHbOJk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

maverick13z said:


> Note - the ebay seller and person who sent the messages may not necessarily be the manufacturer. It is easy to buy these watches in bulk in China to resell them. The seller who mainly sells Merkur also sells some Sharkey - just look in their store like this
> 
> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Japan-NH35-...arineMaster-Man-SBBN015-Sharkey-/182477684075
> 
> ...


Good point. They go by the same name but you don't know who is actually selling the item.

I received a photo of the Uroborus version I ordered through Spreenow. Does anybody have a suggestion for shipping between UBI, China Post EMS or Singapore Post EMS?


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Good point. They go by the same name but you don't know who is actually selling the item.
> 
> I received a photo of the Uroborus version I ordered through Spreenow. Does anybody have a suggestion for shipping between UBI, China Post EMS or Singapore Post EMS?


Hi,

I cancelled a MM300 Uroborus a month ago from them after numerous delays and missed deadlines. Looks great based on these pics.They asked me about 2 weeks ago if I want to reorder another one since the seller will have them in stock last week. Looks like they were right and not lying this time.

I don't know about their UBI shipping service but I'd recommend EMS easily, Singapore EMS followed by China EMS. At least, it is fully tracked and way better service than their e-packet service (just a bit better than their "boat" service).

Usually, their EMS service takes 2-3 weeks to reach me in Canada. Might be faster in other countries since Canada Post is quite low on the world scale of efficiency regarding their speed.

Post some pics when you get it!

Seb

Envoyé de mon WAS-L03T en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Am I the only person who reads all these posts and see’s a classic Ponzi scheme?
A few good watches received with many delays and dubious timelines...... and a whole lot of late adopters left holding the bag while waiting for others to buy in and finance the August / September sales?

Be carefull people, it’s really starting to play out like the “Oliver” mess.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

matthew P said:


> Am I the only person who reads all these posts and see's a classic Ponzi scheme?
> A few good watches received with many delays and dubious timelines...... and a whole lot of late adopters left holding the bag while waiting for others to buy in and finance the August / September sales?
> 
> Be carefull people, it's really starting to play out like the "Oliver" mess.


To make matters worse, Matt, some late adopters apparently got their watches before early orders have been filled. That adds salt to the wound. Could simply be mismanagement...

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Good point. They go by the same name but you don't know who is actually selling the item.
> 
> I received a photo of the Uroborus version I ordered through Spreenow. Does anybody have a suggestion for shipping between UBI, China Post EMS or Singapore Post EMS?


Depends on how fast you want it and where you are located. I am not familiar with UBI but have received lots of items via China Post EMS with no issues. Usually in 10-14 days in the USA from China


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

OldeCrow said:


> ya heimedallrwatche is a new guy, probably related to the legend and fiftyfour guys who showed up about the same time claiming they invented homage watch making and made all the cool Seiko homages...
> 
> I usually buy from ttsugar on ebay or in the forums, he pads the price a little but communicates well, is reputable, and always delivers.
> not an advertisement just saying...


The Sharkey 6105 that I ordered a while back (and actually received) was purchased from fiftyfour but when I opened the package and the watch box, the card inside was stamped from heimedallrwatche. No complaints so far on that watch. Heck, even the power reserve on that NH movement consistently goes 45-46 hours once I quit wearing it, and the accuracy is around +3-4spd.


----------



## PoonFluff (Aug 5, 2016)

My Merkur arrived today. Quality and finish are top notch. Now, to visit a local watchmaker and have this baby opened.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

These look sweet. I have to give it to Mr. Merkur, he fulfilled my request for a refund within a day (so he is honest). I will keep watching these threads, and if he gets some extra stock, will probably pick one up. Until then....back on the hunt for the next diver  Good luck to all, and hope you get them swiftly!!!


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

PoonFluff said:


> My Merkur arrived today. Quality and finish are top notch. Now, to visit a local watchmaker and have this baby opened.


Why do you need it opened?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I cancelled a MM300 Uroborus a month ago from them after numerous delays and missed deadlines. Looks great based on these pics.They asked me about 2 weeks ago if I want to reorder another one since the seller will have them in stock last week. Looks like they were right and not lying this time.
> 
> ...


Can you please provide a link to this version thanks

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

ronragus said:


> Can you please provide a link to this version thanks
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Yeah, this Uroborus MM300 seems quite good - where one can purchase it?

Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

PoonFluff said:


> My Merkur arrived today. Quality and finish are top notch. Now, to visit a local watchmaker and have this baby opened.


Open a brand new watch?

Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

ronragus said:


> Can you please provide a link to this version thanks
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Hi,

I'm on mobile right now and without access to my Superbuy page for some reason. The sellers name was "Luodexiang520" and to find it, simply search for SBDX001 in taobao search bar.

S.

Envoyé de mon WAS-L03T en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm on mobile right now and without access to my Superbuy page for some reason. The sellers name was "Luodexiang520" and to find it, simply search for SBDX001 in taobao search bar.
> 
> ...


Thx too bad this one comes with seagull

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

ronragus said:


> Thx too bad this one comes with seagull
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


I don't have any ST2130 powered watch, but people share good experiences with these (and generally Seagull's) movements. It's high-beat (28800bph), usually quite accurate - I frankly prefere it over NH35 and other Seiko 21600bph ones.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

M52Power said:


> Yeah, this Uroborus MM300 seems quite good - where one can purchase it?
> 
> Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


Use an agent - I have used both spreenow and superbuy with success - and have them buy from

https://shop71184345.taobao.com/


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

ronragus said:


> Thx too bad this one comes with seagull
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


I had a few ST2130 in Chinese watches and they all ran really good, putting to shame much more prestigious watches.

For the asking price, this movement is quite good.

Can't say the same thing about the NH35; 50% of the time I have to tweak them a bit because they are running at the extreme limit of the announced specs.

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon WAS-L03T en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

smille76 said:


> I had a few ST2130 in Chinese watches and they all ran really good, putting to shame much more prestigious watches.
> 
> For the asking price, this movement is quite good.
> 
> ...


Spot on. I haven't owned the Seagull but have heard good things. The NH35 is a total crapshoot.


----------



## OldeCrow (Feb 11, 2006)

THEY DO EXIST!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

OldeCrow said:


> THEY DO EXIST!


Exceedingly rare, I am told!


----------



## drummerdan (Feb 17, 2006)

OldeCrow said:


> THEY DO EXIST!


How long did it take you to get this?


----------



## eaton53 (Dec 22, 2017)

eaton53 said:


> The Merkur Club of America is aware of the existence of these.
> Don't know if any other members are watch guys, but my Tuna is in Frankfurt. Looks like it actually may arrive on time.


The Tuna has landed... right on time and it looks great!!


----------



## OldeCrow (Feb 11, 2006)

drummerdan said:


> How long did it take you to get this?


ebay prepay Apr 17, 2017
second paypal payment from invoice 93 7/11/2017

Fedex held it hostage due to weather for two days, finally had it delivered to the local fedex/kinkos this morning so I could get it...12/28 in my possession. 
looks like a million dollars, I'll take a closer look this evening when I get home from work...

Could have been much worse, could have been an MIIK preorder... HA ...just had to get that zinger in...


----------



## eaton53 (Dec 22, 2017)

eaton53 said:


> The Tuna has landed... right on time and it looks great!!


FYI... it was ordered on 12/8, so it took three weeks to get it.
Not bad considering there was a holiday in there.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Well he has finally communicated with me, I guess he has refunded enough buyers and wants to make sure he sells them!

He told me to keep an eye on the ebay auction for the price of $330 in January, I guess he is expecting a few more!


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

KarmaToBurn said:


> The marketing method is in poor taste but from what I understand Heimdaller = Sharkey = 54Watch = Legendwatch. I don't think their version of the SBDX sold as well because of some initial QC issues (poor pearl, unevenly pressed crystal...) but I've seen a few for sale that looked good. The usual price is around $249 but it's also cheaper than the Merkur because it uses a Seagull ST2130 movement instead of the Miyota 9015.


Also, the Merkur has an engraved caseback as opposed to the Sharkey that is sterile and looks like it was brushed with a brick, judging from the pics. The Merkur has a much better looking bezel as well. I have some 9015's, but no ST2130's. All around, gives me a much better feel about the Merkur than it's Sharkey look-alike. Just MHO. I'm still waiting for the Merkur. And waiting. And waiting And...


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

eminguy said:


> Also, the Merkur has an engraved caseback as opposed to the Sharkey that is sterile and looks like it was brushed with a brick, judging from the pics. The Merkur has a much better looking bezel as well. I have some 9015's, but no ST2130's. All around, gives me a much better feel about the Merkur than it's Sharkey look-alike. Just MHO. I'm still waiting for the Merkur. And waiting. And waiting And...


The sharkey bracelet is a lot worse too. The polished parts aren't separate pieces and the clasp is stamped instead of milled. The Merkur's extra cost is definitely justified; that is, if mine ever shows up. Seller said it should ship mid January but I'm certainly taking that with a grain of salt. However, I'm well used to the waiting for preorder game and I ordered last month only so it hasn't been too interminable yet.


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

eminguy said:


> Also, the Merkur has an engraved caseback as opposed to the Sharkey that is sterile and looks like it was brushed with a brick, judging from the pics. The Merkur has a much better looking bezel as well. *I have some 9015's, but no ST2130*'s. All around, gives me a much better feel about the Merkur than it's Sharkey look-alike. Just MHO. I'm still waiting for the Merkur. And waiting. And waiting And...


I don't think ST2130 has anything to envy Miyota 9015 - infact both perform well and are high-beat (28800bph) movements. But I totally agree on Merkur inspires more quality compared to Sharkey. IMO Horoborus seems higher quality than Sharkey also.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

eminguy said:


> ... (caseback) ... Sharkey is sterile and looks like it was brushed with a brick, judging from the pics. ...





VF1Valkyrie said:


> ... The sharkey bracelet is a lot worse too.





M52Power said:


> ... Merkur inspires more quality compared to Sharkey. ... Horoborus seems higher quality than Sharkey also.


Well, alroighty then.

Who votes for Sharkey dying in a fire immediately, and going away forever? :-!


----------



## Smiler62 (May 25, 2014)

Praise the lord.....A lesser spotted Merkur !!!

Congrats


----------



## Smiler62 (May 25, 2014)

Rarely seen out of their natural habitat......A Merkur Oceanmaster, this particular creature is wearing it,s mating plumage, a Strapcode Angus Jubilee.....Let,s hope it finds a mate, for they are a rare beasty indeed


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Well, alroighty then.
> 
> Who votes for Sharkey dying in a fire immediately, and going away forever? :-!


And let's throw the spammers in with 'em!


----------



## radu1976 (Jul 7, 2012)

I expressed interest on one of the heimledallrwatche's pilots and he tried to sell me one of his SBDX001 SHARKEYs. Telling him that I am only looking for the MERKUR MM300 when it will be restocked he's sending me this message :
'My friend, we have rich experience in making sharkey watch for 3 years with the model of 6105-8110 sbbn015 , sbbn017 and sbdx001 ,MERKUR is one of our distributor since sharkey watch series are the hot sale models in his store , so we are confidence that you will satisfy with model SBDX001'

MERKUR is one of his distributors ? It doesn't make too much sense.


----------



## radu1976 (Jul 7, 2012)

M52Power said:


> I don't think ST2130 has anything to envy Miyota 9015 - infact both perform well and are high-beat (28800bph) movements. But I totally agree on Merkur inspires more quality compared to Sharkey. IMO Horoborus seems higher quality than Sharkey also.


Does the ST2130 have a less noisier rotor than Miyota 9015 ?


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

radu1976 said:


> Does the ST2130 have a less noisier rotor than Miyota 9015 ?


Hi,

It is a clone of the ETA 2824 with a bidirectional winding rotor.

They are very silent and mostly identical to a 2824 in operation and crown feel. Not comparable to a free-spinning 9015.

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon WAS-L03T en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

radu1976 said:


> I expressed interest on one of the heimledallrwatche's pilots and he tried to sell me one of his SBDX001 SHARKEYs. Telling him that I am only looking for the MERKUR MM300 when it will be restocked he's sending me this message :
> 'My friend, we have rich experience in making sharkey watch for 3 years with the model of 6105-8110 sbbn015 , sbbn017 and sbdx001 ,MERKUR is one of our distributor since sharkey watch series are the hot sale models in his store , so we are confidence that you will satisfy with model SBDX001'
> 
> MERKUR is one of his distributors ? It doesn't make too much sense.


Sounds like a lot of bull dung... I have the Merkur tuna and checked against many pics of the Sharkey tuna... They're different in many significant ways, not just the brand on the dial. Plus I have the Sharkey apocalypse and the quality is perceivably lower than on the Merkur tuna...

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

radu1976 said:


> Does the ST2130 have a less noisier rotor than Miyota 9015 ?


Smille76 has given you a good answer. ST2130's rotor is less noisier although I don't think Miyota 9015's rotor being a little more noticeable is a problem either. ST2130 is a ETA2824 clone, so you can't go wrong with it.


----------



## radu1976 (Jul 7, 2012)

Merci Seb76 and thank you M52Power for your inputs !
ST2130 seems to be a great movement, as good or almost as good as Miyota 9015/ETA 2824 according to what I read in a few threads !
We should see this movement in more watches. I am probably bite the bullet with a SANMARTIN pilot watch as that one has the ST2130 inside and exceptional lume. But I don't want to be too much off topic so I hope that the MERKUR MM300 will be available asap !


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

OldeCrow said:


> ebay prepay Apr 17, 2017
> second paypal payment from invoice 93 7/11/2017
> 
> Fedex held it hostage due to weather for two days, finally had it delivered to the local fedex/kinkos this morning so I could get it...12/28 in my possession.
> ...


As an October purchaser, how utterly depressing.



Smiler62 said:


> Rarely seen out of their natural habitat......A Merkur Oceanmaster, this particular creature is wearing it,s mating plumage, a Strapcode Angus Jubilee.....Let,s hope it finds a mate, for they are a rare beasty indeed
> View attachment 12765411


I am SO getting one of those bracelets for mine, whenever it may come.


----------



## Slimyfishy (Oct 9, 2015)

Well I ordered in the middle of April and finally got mine today. Very impressive just wish it didn't take an eternity to get here.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Slimyfishy said:


> Well I ordered in the middle of April and finally got mine today. Very impressive just wish it didn't take an eternity to get here.
> 
> View attachment 12775691
> View attachment 12775693
> ...


Wow. No chance I'd ever wait that long for a watch. I'm so glad your happy with it. It would be crushing if it were a let down

Side note. Does anyone own one of these and the original seiko? Curious to know what you think. How does the quality compare.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eaton53 (Dec 22, 2017)

Matched set...
















Probably the only one so far...


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

eaton53 said:


> Matched set...
> 
> View attachment 12776705
> 
> ...


Perfect! I thought I was the only one here who had that thought.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## eaton53 (Dec 22, 2017)

guspech750 said:


> Perfect! I thought I was the only one here who had that thought.


I not only have the thought, I have the watch, the car, the Big Blue Flag and just about every other Merkur thing. Even a Merkur razor!

I posted earlier that the Merkur Club of America is aware of these watches but I don't know how many other members are watch guys.
I'm likely to get another, but it'll be sometime after Merkur Watch Guy gets his delivery act together. I'm interested in seeing what else he comes up with.

The watch pic was taken today, the car pic was taken in Iowa City around the 4th of July.
Needless to say, the weather was a bit better than today. Come on, springtime!!


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Can I please ask a couple of members for a favour? For those who took delivery of the Merkur or the Uroborus SBDX001 homage, can you please post a photo of the clasp that came with each version of the watch? I want to see the types of clasps they used and the number of micro adjustments. Thanks for helping.


----------



## PoonFluff (Aug 5, 2016)

Horrible lume. . I wish they had the torchlike fire of the seikos


----------



## leesmann (Dec 7, 2017)

Merkur 6105 have update the revised vertion .


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

You should become a supporting vendor of the forum. It would inspire confidence in your company and you could learn a lot from the community.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Slant said:


> Can I please ask a couple of members for a favour? For those who took delivery of the Merkur or the Uroborus SBDX001 homage, can you please post a photo of the clasp that came with each version of the watch? I want to see the types of clasps they used and the number of micro adjustments. Thanks for helping.


I was supposed to have my Uroborus version delivered today but my mailman decided to not do his job and leave a missed delivery notice in my mailbox instead. Hopefully I can grab it this evening, but if not, I'll have it tomorrow and I'll take a pic for you then.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Here is the Merkur clasp. Pretty standard fare, double-locking, machined, three micro-adjustments. Good quality.


----------



## leesmann (Dec 7, 2017)

revised dial . see pointers and and makers. much more sharper than the old vertion . but not the final vertion will upgrate


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

My Uroborus has arrived. It looks very much like the Merkur version but with different markings and the ST2130 movement. Very happy with the purchase. I'll get some better pictures done over the weekend but in the mean time here are some quick and dirty shots with my phone.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

KarmaToBurn said:


> My Uroborus has arrived...


Clasp man! Clasp! 

Looks great! Did you get it through spreenow for superbuy? Which shipping method did you use? And if you don't mind me asking, how much extra did you have to pay on top of the watch in terms of middleman fees/middleman shipping etc. to get it to Toronto?

Sorry about the questions, but I'm THIS close to loosing my spreenow/superbuy virginity on this one.

Did I say it looks great?


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Slant said:


> Clasp man! Clasp!
> 
> Looks great! Did you get it through spreenow for superbuy? Which shipping method did you use? And if you don't mind me asking, how much extra did you have to pay on top of the watch in terms of middleman fees/middleman shipping etc. to get it to Toronto?
> 
> ...


Clasp looks the same as on the Merkur posted on the previous page except it has Uroborus engraved on it. 3 adjustment holes in total.

I used Spreenow for the order and they charge a 10% service fee. I selected the China EMS and it took about a week to get here for around $20 USD. The watch comes shipped in a small hard plastic case that is lined with foam. No warranty/instruction manual or hang tangs included. No duty or taxes when I picked it up at the post office but I can't promise the same for everybody who orders.


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

KarmaToBurn said:


> My Uroborus has arrived. It looks very much like the Merkur version but with different markings and the ST2130 movement. Very happy with the purchase. I'll get some better pictures done over the weekend but in the mean time here are some quick and dirty shots with my phone.


Seems a great watch to me. I am too tempted to go the Uroborus route...Quality seems on par with Merkur but Uroborus at least doesn't turn into a mirage with the months passing by...


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

M52Power said:


> Seems a great watch to me. I am too tempted to go the Uroborus route...Quality seems on par with Merkur but Uroborus at least doesn't turn into a mirage with the months passing by...


Hi,

They are the same with delays as the Merkur since they are originating from the same place. I have a mini-Puck quartz watch on preorder from Uroborus since last July with no pics, updates or changes on the webpage since the start. They are even worse than Merkur IMO since they don't even publish any update on their Taobao page (unless you can read Chinese).

I had a Uroborus MM300 on preorder since May 2017 and cancelled it last November because I was running out of time with my PayPal 6 months protection. Did not reorder and might get one later on F29.

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon WAS-L03T en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> They are the same with delays as the Merkur since they are originating from the same place. I have a mini-Puck quartz watch on preorder from Uroborus since last July with no pics, updates or changes on the webpage since the start. They are even worse than Merkur IMO since they don't even publish any update on their Taobao page (unless you can read Chinese).
> 
> ...


Thanks for letting me know, that's really bad news as I was almost pulling the trigger on this one via Taobao...It seems the only way to get a Marinemaster for me is buying the real thing, no way I would wait 12 months for a homage.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

M52Power said:


> Thanks for letting me know, that's really bad news as I was almost pulling the trigger on this one via Taobao...It seems the only way to get a Marinemaster for me is buying the real thing, no way I would wait 12 months for a homage.


FWIW

They contacted me about a week after I canceled to tell me that the watches would be ready and ship next week...like they told me every few weeks before I cancel.

Looks like it was real because I can see some pictures of these watches now on the forums.

However, who knows when it will ship if you pull the trigger today. A day? A week? 1 month? Can't be sure with them.

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon WAS-L03T en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

smille76 said:


> FWIW
> 
> They contacted me about a week after I canceled to tell me that the watches would be ready and ship next week...like they told me every few weeks before I cancel.
> 
> ...


This is true. I probably got lucky with the timing of my order.

One more shot for now and I'll pull out the light tent today or tomorrow to try and get some glamour shots lol.


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

smille76 said:


> FWIW
> 
> They contacted me about a week after I canceled to tell me that the watches would be ready and ship next week...*like they told me every few weeks before I cancel.*
> 
> ...


My advice is don't believe them - Merkur's seller was saying to me the same b.s multiple times for the period I had it ordered - ''sory fried, in 1-2 week watch will be ready, if you can wait I send, if not I refund'' and so on for ages with no watch coming... All this homages lottery is a pure luck game, the seller sends to whoever he wants with no consideration of purchase date. Some people got their Merkurs MM300 within 3 weeks of ordering, but most wait for about 10-12 months, which's hilarious. Such way of treating clients can encourage people to buy original watches.


----------



## leesmann (Dec 7, 2017)

Seems all your comments was bad for merkur from the very beginning of your account . @M52Power..


















M52Power said:


> My advice is don't believe them - Merkur's seller was saying to me the same b.s multiple times for the period I had it ordered - ''sory fried, in 1-2 week watch will be ready, if you can wait I send, if not I refund'' and so on for ages with no watch coming... All this homages lottery is a pure luck game, the seller sends to whoever he wants with no consideration of purchase date. Some people got their Merkurs MM300 within 3 weeks of ordering, but most wait for about 10-12 months, which's hilarious. Such way of treating clients can encourage people to buy original watches.


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

leesmann said:


> Seems all your comments was bad for merkur from the very beginning of your account . @M52Power..
> 
> 
> View attachment 12786293
> View attachment 12786295



Seems that you can't even read - even from the comments that you have chosen more than the half don't criticize Merkur and have no relation with this ''brand'' - you have to better your reading comprehension abilities... All my comments are based on reality and my opinion is shared by most of the members on this forum - if you don't like my comments just pass them, I promise I'll do the same with yours. Don't know how it is in China, but here people are free to express their opinions and experiences - if you have a problem with this you certainly have mistaken the place.
P.S. Writing in such a big font as you in a forum is equal to shouting at people which is a sign of bad education. Don't shout at people if you don't want to be shout too.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

Let the watches do the talking. If you put out a good product, people will buy it. If you ship on time, people will buy it. If you can be taken at your word, people will support your company.

From the beginning of time, there are 3 things to a successful business. Quality. Availability. Pricing. Merkur has 2 of those things down. If they can bring up availability, the money will flow. Good luck to your company @leesman, I hope you take my words to heart. Spend your time making great watches, not trying to respond to comments on the internet.

I want your company to be successful. I want to buy a MM300. Please spend your time efficiently. Do you have a date of when you will be getting in the next batch of MM300's? How many are you expecting to receive? Have you thought about setting up a FEDEX Business account so you can get your watches to customers QUICKLY. I can only speak for myself, but I would gladly pay a little more to have my watch arrive in 3 days instead of 3 weeks.

Thank you for the Tuna, it keeps amazing time and is beautiful. When you have a MM300 IN STOCK, I will happily purchase it.


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

It's easy to shout at people in forums, not so easy to keep your promises and stay behind your word.


----------



## PoonFluff (Aug 5, 2016)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> Let the watches do the talking. If you put out a good product, people will buy it. If you ship on time, people will buy it. If you can be taken at your word, people will support your company.
> 
> From the beginning of time, there are 3 things to a successful business. Quality. Availability. Pricing. Merkur has 2 of those things down. If they can bring up availability, the money will flow. Good luck to your company @leesman, I hope you take my words to heart. Spend your time making great watches, not trying to respond to comments on the internet.
> 
> ...


I agree. The finish of the merkur watches, especially this one, screams quality. No, i think the next project should be the SBDB001; i will gladly wait for a year if they can deliver the same quality and finish.


----------



## leesmann (Dec 7, 2017)

thank you my friend. i am not Philip . i am his friend from Taiwan.



JohnBPittsburgh said:


> Let the watches do the talking. If you put out a good product, people will buy it. If you ship on time, people will buy it. If you can be taken at your word, people will support your company.
> 
> From the beginning of time, there are 3 things to a successful business. Quality. Availability. Pricing. Merkur has 2 of those things down. If they can bring up availability, the money will flow. Good luck to your company @leesman, I hope you take my words to heart. Spend your time making great watches, not trying to respond to comments on the internet.
> 
> ...


----------



## leesmann (Dec 7, 2017)

friend. have you bought the MERKUR watch ? if yes. welcome you to make comments for any ideas you want .. whatever it is. i believe the merkur and philip can make revise and make his project better and better. 
about china. they can express freely than you thought . but they express based on the fact of their experienced, touched .. . 
all in all
welcome to china to feel it . welcome come to my home town taiwan. 
and welcome to express freely about merkur .



M52Power said:


> Seems that you can't even read - even from the comments that you have chosen more than the half don't criticize Merkur and have no relation with this ''brand'' - you have to better your reading comprehension abilities... All my comments are based on reality and my opinion is shared by most of the members on this forum - if you don't like my comments just pass them, I promise I'll do the same with yours. Don't know how it is in China, but here people are free to express their opinions and experiences - if you have a problem with this you certainly have mistaken the place.
> P.S. Writing in such a big font as you in a forum is equal to shouting at people which is a sign of bad education. Don't shout at people if you don't want to be shout too.


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

leesmann said:


> friend. have you bought the MERKUR watch ? if yes. welcome you to make comments for any ideas you want .. whatever it is. i believe the merkur and philip can make revise and make his project better and better.
> about china. they can express freely than you thought . but they express based on the fact of their experienced, touched .. .
> all in all
> welcome to china to feel it . welcome come to my home town taiwan.
> and welcome to express freely about merkur .


Thanks for your invitation, I would gladly visit China some day if the opportunity comes, I think it is a great country with great culture and unique beauty. Indeed I have had purchased the Merkur MM300, but after 3 months of delays and multiple promises that ''watch would be shipped next week'' I asked a refund. Indeed if you read my posts you'll see that many of them are praising the obvious high quality of Merkur watches. What I don't praise so high is selling watches you don't actually possess (and no possibility to get them in the near future), the disrespect of the purchase order attending latest buyers before earlier ones, etc.
After all thanks for your kind words, I would be glad to buy a Merkur watch some day, but I prefere to do it when it is really available and some real perspective of delivery is on the way. Respect!


----------



## eaton53 (Dec 22, 2017)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> From the beginning of time, there are 3 things to a successful business. Quality. Availability. Pricing. Merkur has 2 of those things down. If they can bring up availability, the money will flow. Good luck to your company @leesman, I hope you take my words to heart. Spend your time making great watches, not trying to respond to comments on the internet.


I think he could go far if he gets his delivery issues sorted. The watches are good.



leesmann said:


> friend. have you bought the MERKUR watch ? if yes. welcome you to make comments for any ideas you want .. whatever it is.


I did!!
I see that a blue dial will be offered on the Turtle.
If a blue dial / bezel (like the old Tudor Subs) were offered on the 62MAS Day/Date that's coming, I think I'd have to buy it.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

M52Power said:


> Seems a great watch to me. I am too tempted to go the Uroborus route...Quality seems on par with Merkur but Uroborus at least doesn't turn into a mirage with the months passing by...


Well, I originally ordered the Uroborus Tuna and after several weeks had to cancel the order. When I asked to cancel, that the supplier offered to ship it the next day. So...


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> Well, I originally ordered the Uroborus Tuna and after several weeks had to cancel the order. When I asked to cancel, that the supplier offered to ship it the next day. So...


Before I ordered my Uroborus I asked the agent at Spreenow if the item was a pre-order or if they had stock. They told me that there was stock so I placed my order. After a weekend with the watch I can say that I'm very happy with it and it is definitely a keeper in my collection. The date sits a bit high in the window on my example but that's not an issue for me.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Before I ordered my Uroborus I asked the agent at Spreenow if the item was a pre-order or if they had stock. They told me that there was stock so I placed my order. After a weekend with the watch I can say that I'm very happy with it and it is definitely a keeper in my collection. The date sits a bit high in the window on my example but that's not an issue for me.


The product delivery reliability is all over the map. I am very happy you got yours so quickly. Essentially the same watch as the Merkur with altered branding, from what I understand. How is your bezel alignment? My Merkur is off a bit and he was not very helpful in suggesting a fix.


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

Radar1 said:


> The product delivery reliability is all over the map. I am very happy you got yours so quickly. Essentially the same watch as the Merkur with altered branding, from what I understand. How is your bezel alignment? My Merkur is off a bit and he was not very helpful in suggesting a fix.


Yeah, Uroborus seems absolutely the same as Merkur with different logo - both nice watches. Out of all Marinemaster's homages the Sharkey one seems the only readily available one and easy to get, but at least to me quality seems not on par.

Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

M52Power said:


> Yeah, *Uroborus *seems absolutely the same as Merkur with different logo - both nice watches.


Where does one find this elusive UROBORUS?
Taobao?


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Where does one find this elusive UROBORUS?
> Taobao?


Taobao, but the whole site is in Chinese. Or use an agent or order in Chinese.

Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## leesmann (Dec 7, 2017)

New Dial for MERKUR 62MAS.











leesmann said:


> View attachment 12781647
> revised dial . see pointers and and makers. much more sharper than the old vertion . but not the final vertion will upgrate


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

M52Power said:


> Taobao, but the whole site is in Chinese. Or use an agent or order in Chinese.


I see. Thx for that. 
But it looks like Taobao won't be happening for me. Too much hassle.


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> I see. Thx for that.
> But it looks like Taobao won't be happening for me. Too much hassle.


The same here. Don't know a word of Chinese and can't bring myself to order in a language I'm totally lost in.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

leesmann said:


> New Dial for MERKUR 62MAS.
> 
> View attachment 12792689


Price on the 62Mas?


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Seems like way more work to order from that Chinese website than its worth. Not worth my time and aggravation. 

Watches look amazing though. 


Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

If anyone in FL has the Merkur or Uroborus version, I'd love to do a Side-by-side-by-side Comparison of them vs the Shark vs the MM300.

A-la: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/mm30...sharkey-**warning**-large-photos-4613705.html


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Is it possible to find Merkur watches on Taobao? I can't seem to find, I'd appreciate if some can provide a link.


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Is it possible to find Merkur watches on Taobao? I can't seem to find, I'd appreciate if some can provide a link.


They maybe come from time to time, but actually there's only Uroborus MM300 homages on Taobao.

Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Here are some more pics of the Merkur. To my eye and pics of the Sharkey model that were posted, I'd say it is definitely finished more nicely.


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

Seller told me the next order is in assembly and should ship out in two or three days.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

VF1Valkyrie said:


> Seller told me the next order is in assembly and should ship out in two or three days.


Or 2 - 3 weeks / months!!


----------



## PoonFluff (Aug 5, 2016)

If anyone is interested, i am selling mine. No watchmaker would touch it for my modding purposes. The watch is in pristine quality and has been worn only a handful of times. PM me if interested.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

PoonFluff said:


> If anyone is interested, i am selling mine. No watchmaker would touch it for my modding purposes. The watch is in pristine quality and has been worn only a handful of times. PM me if interested.


You'll get a bunch more people looking at your item if you post it properly in the sales sub-forum

Watches - Private sellers and Sponsors

What mods were you looking to have done and why did the watchmakers refuse to work on it exactly?


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Well, I just got tired waiting and cancelled. I've only been waiting 64 days so nothing compared to some of the chaps here. Seller didn't respond for 5 days then said if I was time tool z hd I was in the next batch.... !!! so if time tool z hd is reading this you may get your watch soon. The seller did offer me $20 to keep my order but I just don't want to deal with the guy anymore. Great looking watch and hope everyone gets theirs soon, but I'm moving on.


----------



## PoonFluff (Aug 5, 2016)

KarmaToBurn said:


> PoonFluff said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone is interested, i am selling mine. No watchmaker would touch it for my modding purposes. The watch is in pristine quality and has been worn only a handful of times. PM me if interested.
> ...


I'll try doing a full ad during the weekend. I wanted to replace the dial, and the watch stem, however, the two watchsmiths i went to would not touch a replica. They noted that they only service/work on authentic watches. So sad, i juat wanted a better lume on these. The merkur lume is horrible.


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

PoonFluff said:


> I'll try doing a full ad during the weekend. I wanted to replace the dial, and the watch stem, however, the two watchsmiths i went to would not touch a replica. They noted that they only service/work on authentic watches. So sad, i juat wanted a better lume on these. The merkur lume is horrible.


Replace them with what? Genuine Seiko parts? Of course no one is going to turn it into a straight up fake for you.


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Well, I just got tired waiting and cancelled. I've only been waiting 64 days so nothing compared to some of the chaps here. *Seller didn't respond for 5 days then said if I was time tool z hd I was in the next batch.... !!! so if time tool z hd is reading this you may get your watch soon*. The seller did offer me $20 to keep my order but I just don't want to deal with the guy anymore. Great looking watch and hope everyone gets theirs soon, but I'm moving on.


Such selective policy of delivery order is a ''good'' and ''solid'' base for possitive business image and (together with not being time tool z hd) the main rason I quit my order.


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

In my email this morning :

Dear Friends.
Sorry to inform you that we can not sent your MERKUR in this batch due lume on the dial is not bright ennough for the buyer who made order in part of Sep , Oct, NOV. We have re-product new dials and will take about 15-20 days to finish and then 4-5 days assemble.
In this condition, we are willing to refund you 30 usd for that waiting and if you dont want to wait. We can issue you refund right away. 
Sincerely.
Philip


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Assuming MERKUR is being as conscientious as they can be, even at the expense of ruining their own reputation due to all the delays, it is still possible to speculate that there are many (or "sufficient number of") parts manufacturers that MERKUR rely on, who simply have no sense of professionalism or precision or responsibility.

I have seen several brands running into problems like this, and you gotta wonder: "Why can't they do the job according to the specs? As agreed upon initially?"

I suspect COPRODISDONATIONISM (literally, POO-NOT-GIVE-ISM) is rampant among Chinese manufacturers, and I suspect this based on my own (very unpleasant) experience with Chinese sellers on eBay and elsewhere.

I find there is a weird (bcz it's so irrational for being so counterproductive to their basic aim) short-sightedness to their business ethic, if there is any.

It often seems to boil down to . (Say this in Russell Peter's voice, mimicking the Cantonese accent): "I make dolla today, me happy, and you can go take a frying phukk. BE A MAN! Who cares if you no like? There is many many more of "you" who will buy."



VF1Valkyrie said:


> In my email this morning :
> 
> Dear Friends.
> Sorry to inform you that we can not sent your MERKUR in this batch due lume on the dial is not bright ennough for the buyer who made order in part of Sep , Oct, NOV. We have re-product new dials and will take about 15-20 days to finish and then 4-5 days assemble.
> ...


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

I had such high hopes for Merkur  I will have a Seiko MM300 by the time this project is ready.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm still extremely puzzled about who makes watches like this? In dribs and drabs of 20 here, 30 there? 

Don't they approve a spec, and then make -- oh, I don't know ... ALL OF THEM?


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

I'd be willing to bet they are made in similar conditions to those watches that are not to be spoken about on WUS  especially since on their ebay site they mention products from NOOB


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> I'd be willing to bet they are made in similar conditions to those watches that are not to be spoken about on WUS  especially since on their ebay site they mention products from NOOB


Their Taobao name is literally NOOB custom watch.


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

People who have some experience with Taobao - how is their money back guarantee policy, is it comparable to Ebay or no such thing at all?..


----------



## PoonFluff (Aug 5, 2016)

Went to all watchmakers on my town. Wouldn't even pop the bezel ring. The bezel ring is so tightly clamped on the watch, that the only way to open it (i think) is to use a watch-maker's knife and pop it from the 12'oclock region of the watch. 

If anyone wants it please pm me. Would love to post it on the WTS forum, however, i am 60 posts short.

Hopefully someone buys it to prevent me from tinkering with it.


----------



## Surge007 (Oct 27, 2016)

So after dropping out of Merkur and getting refunded, I happened to see Uroborus in stock and on sale on Taobao.
Decided to take the plunge and a week after ordering, it came yesterday

Some pics


























side by side comparison with Seiko mm300 (sbdx017)








comparing bezel and inserts














dials














Crowns














Lume








Dial MACRO


----------



## Surge007 (Oct 27, 2016)

And then the interesting part... lets open the Uroboros up and have a look

Bezel and Crystal off









Movement out









Seagull 2130








Dial side








Case


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Surge007, great comparison and pictures. I have also considered to go for the Uroborus, but still waiting for the Merkur.

What is your overall impression of the Uroborus?


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Surge007 said:


> And then the interesting part... lets open the Uroboros up and have a look
> 
> Bezel and Crystal off
> 
> ...


Awesome photos of the two watches side by side. That was entertaining. It's as if Seiko made those Uroborus watches for them. LOLzzzzzzz.

Would you be so kind as to post a link from where you bought that please?

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Great side by side with the Seiko Surge007! I've had my Uroborus for over a month now and still love the thing. It looks and feels great and it's currently running at +3 sec/day when compared with my atomic G-Shock.


----------



## Surge007 (Oct 27, 2016)

Nanda said:


> Surge007, great comparison and pictures. I have also considered to go for the Uroborus, but still waiting for the Merkur.
> 
> What is your overall impression of the Uroborus?


Overall impression is that's it's a good piece for its price.
Comparing to the original seiko mm300, I can't honestly say that it's perfect though. Besides obvious difference in quality in the movements...quality is just a tad lower than the original.For example E.g 
~in the uroborus there is a 1mm gap even when the crown is completely screwed down.
~does not have ratchet in the bracelet clasp like the original seiko
~on very close inspection, dial printing is not as crisp as the seiko

What uroborus has going for it is the lume application. The lume application on the seiko mm300 is notoriously uneven( as u can see in my closeup dial pics) where else they are very evenly applied on the uroborus. Lume brightness though.. The seiko still wins hands down

Do note that,These are not complaints but merely observations. Of course once u factor in the price..the uroborus does present rather good value.



guspech750 said:


> Awesome photos of the two watches side by side. That was entertaining. It's as if Seiko made those Uroborus watches for them. LOLzzzzzzz.
> 
> Would you be so kind as to post a link from where you bought that please?
> 
> Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


Sure.. It's all in Chinese though
https://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?id=548636861972&spm=a2141.7631730.0.i1



KarmaToBurn said:


> Great side by side with the Seiko Surge007! I've had my Uroborus for over a month now and still love the thing. It looks and feels great and it's currently running at +3 sec/day when compared with my atomic G-Shock.


Argh.. U reminded me I should have put the watch on the timeographer BEFORE I took it apart.. DOH!


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

Real deal and the copycat, great effort - although the lume is poor in comparison.


----------



## mchotdog (Feb 14, 2018)

View attachment 12894017
View attachment 12894019
View attachment 12894021
seems come out


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

Saw that earlier. Might be worth picking up, if it isn't another preorder.

EDIT: I messaged him, he said they are in stock


----------



## edboner (Feb 8, 2015)

Favor please, I would appreciate getting the contact details of the Merkur SBDX001 homage seller who you contacted and has this item in stock. I could not open the attachment provided by mchotdog.

Thanks!



JohnBPittsburgh said:


> Saw that earlier. Might be worth picking up, if it isn't another preorder.
> 
> EDIT: I messaged him, he said they are in stock


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Merkur-Jap...m=182961295518&_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

If they are in stock why does shipping take 1 to 2 months????

Delivery:​
Estimated between *Fri. Mar. 9 and Thu. Apr. 12** Please note the delivery estimate is greater than 11 business days.
*
*Please allow additional time if international delivery is subject to customs processing.*


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

Chinese New Year and using horrible shipping method (my guess) The Merkur Tuna took 32 days to get to me in November and it was in stock (China to USA)


----------



## motomatic (Feb 15, 2018)

I've lusted after the venerable Seiko SBDX001 MM300 forever. I've searched for an affordable Poor Man's Marine Master (PMMM) but never found anything that flustered my muffin the way these are. I'll be getting myself one of these TRIBUTES, real soon. Mark my word.


----------



## edboner (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks!



JohnBPittsburgh said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Merkur-Jap...m=182961295518&_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850


----------



## meehoo (May 24, 2016)

Got mine some time ago, but finally had time to make some photos


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

meehoo: 
Great looking photos and great looking MM homage! I'm still waiting for mine, which was ordered back in November. They are supposedly in stock now, but the seller apparently started his CNY celebration before putting mine in the mail. 
How are you liking yours, and what timekeeping is it giving you? The timekeeping is one of my big concerns(besides actually getting it, of course), since the design makes it very inconvenient to regulate.


----------



## motomatic (Feb 15, 2018)

Ed P. said:


> meehoo:
> Great looking photos and great looking MM homage! I'm still waiting for mine, which was ordered back in November. They are supposedly in stock now, but the seller apparently started his CNY celebration before putting mine in the mail.
> How are you liking yours, and what timekeeping is it giving you? The timekeeping is one of my big concerns(besides actually getting it, of course), since the design makes it very inconvenient to regulate.


Ordered mine about a week ago and got tracking info pretty quickly. So, is Chinese New Year over yet? Hopefully you'll get yours soon!


----------



## meehoo (May 24, 2016)

Ed P. said:


> meehoo:
> Great looking photos and great looking MM homage! I'm still waiting for mine, which was ordered back in November. They are supposedly in stock now, but the seller apparently started his CNY celebration before putting mine in the mail.
> How are you liking yours, and what timekeeping is it giving you? The timekeeping is one of my big concerns(besides actually getting it, of course), since the design makes it very inconvenient to regulate.


I had two MM300's before and honestly I cannot find the reason to pay 6 times more. Of course the lume is worse and some details are not that perfect as in Seiko, but on the wrist you can't notice that, and on the other hand you get sapphire, ceramics etc.
I like it very much, became my current daily beater. Wearing it on Crafter Blue rubber to make it lighter on my tiny wrist, of course it fits absolutely perfect to lugs and clasp.
Mine is running around -6s/day which is fine for me, this is Miyota so I wouldn't be concerned about it. It costs 300$ so if it will start running bad in 5-8 years from now, I will not service it, just throw it out and buy another one


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

motomatic said:


> Ordered mine about a week ago and got tracking info pretty quickly. So, is Chinese New Year over yet? Hopefully you'll get yours soon!


Thanks for the information. I'll be really annoyed if he sells out without filling my order! That has apparently happened to others in the past.


----------



## Mr.Joseph (Nov 7, 2017)

Ed P. said:


> Thanks for the information. I'll be really annoyed if he sells out without filling my order! That has apparently happened to others in the past.


Don't mind the old "fast tracking #'' trick. I ordered mine back in late Nov and by the time I got back in front of the computer after grabbing a beer there was a tracking number waiting lol ...damn thing still never came and the order still reads with the bogus tracking #. Like others have said it's best to forget about it until one day it actually arrives...I hope.


----------



## motomatic (Feb 15, 2018)

Mr.Joseph said:


> Don't mind the old "fast tracking #'' trick. I ordered mine back in late Nov and by the time I got back in front of the computer after grabbing a beer there was a tracking number waiting lol ...damn thing still never came and the order still reads with the bogus tracking #. Like others have said it's best to forget about it until one day it actually arrives...I hope.


Good to know. Dang it. Now that makes sense. My tracking hasn't updated since I got it either, so I guess I had false hopes. I'll be moving soon, so I'm not sure I'll still have the same address, and it makes me nervous thinking about it lost in the mail-forwarding abyss sometime in the future and I'll never even know...


----------



## motomatic (Feb 15, 2018)

motomatic said:


> is Chinese New Year over yet?


Oh no, it looks like it's only just begun. I might be waiting a while...


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

With the news that Seiko are stopping the MM300 production, I'm glad I have the Merkur, my MM is staying in the watch box nice and safe!


----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

Mine is arriving. 

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A5010 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SNelson (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

SNelson said:


>


Nice!!

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A5010 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

The seller says mine has shipped but my tracking number is the same fake one I got in November. I'll believe it when it's in my hands.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Has anyone tested this for WR (of 300m supposedly)?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

So I decided to tap out on this nonsense in January. Knowing the asinine Month-long Chinese New Year Excuse was on the way, I asked him to either ship me my watch or give me my refund before the holiday.

He of course blew that message off, and, we get the three-week Chinese holiday. During which I put in a dispute at eBay.

He's now back, and we've traded messages like this:

"What's your full name?"

(I give my full name.)

"You put in a dispute?"

(Yes. But now that it's March, if you have the watches available, I'll take the watch. I want the watch, shipped now, or I want a refund.)

[Wait several days]

"What's your full name."

(Given again.)

"You put in a dispute?"

Laughable delay tactics. And B.S. language barrier communication. I've bought dozens of watches from China and Japan, with none of this.


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

So sorry, WorthTheWrist, and others. I ordered two watches from this seller in Nov. and Dec. Now, one of them, the MM300 homage, is actually moving, according to DHL, _and using the same original tracking number_. It left China, arrived in Germany, and is now on its way to my country (I think... at least USPS is tracking it now as well).

The other, the 6105 homage, which he said he shipped mid Feb., and then again, said he shipped on Monday, is not showing anything. DHL still has it listed as an invalid number (which, BTW, DHL also did with the other number that is now moving). Given the conflicting messages, and that the number is still invalid after the second time he said he shipped it, I assume he is still sitting on it.

It appears from previous comments that the seller has put together a decent watch, but this has not been worth the BS. If my other watch is not moving by Monday, I will probably file a dispute with "the bay" and go for a refund. I just don't have the patience to keep being lied to.

I have a SRP779J--I'll just mod it the way I want, be satisfied (sapphire crystal/ceramic bezel), and stop all this nonsense. Hopefully the MM300 homage will come in OK.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

SNelson said:


>


That looks awesome!!!

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## PoonFluff (Aug 5, 2016)

After a month on my wrist, I have slowly fallen in love with the merkur300. Here it is on an alphashark bond nato.


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Well, my Merkur sbdx001/mm300 homage is finally moving. Now in Germany, on the way to US. 

As an FYI, I decided to pull the plug on the 6105-8110 homage. It looked like a great watch, per guspech750's photo above (thanks for that!), but after several times of being told it was shipped and it not proving so, I lost patience with these shenanigans. It was allegedly shipped before CNY, then was allegedly "stucked" in DHL, and then was allegedly shipped on Feb. 26. Absolutely no movement with DHL. DHL says they never received it. Tracking number still shows invalid. So, only to assume it was never shipped at all. 

This seller may have a good product, however, he should understand that if he is not honest and straightforward with his customers, he will not continue to get their money or gain their loyalty. In my opinion, he is essentially sabotaging his goodwill with his customers and therefore, damaging--if not ruining--a potentially acceptable brand. For my part, I requested a refund yesterday (Monday morning in china), and gave a 24 hour window for the seller to respond before I contacted the bay. No response from the seller as of the time of this post. It is most regrettable. I was looking forward to the watch. Looks like I'll have to go file a dispute at the bay. 

Now, I only hope that this "Merkur 300" arrives in good condition and works. "We'll see..." I will post pics when it arrives--and I say "when" this time because it actually is in transit, according to DHL and USPS. I believe them. I do not believe someone who has told me conflicting stories multiple times. Too bad about the "6105".

Hoping better experiences for the rest of us here who ordered from this seller. I read where some had decent experiences. Glad for all who did. I have not been one of them, up to now anyway. Proceed with caution.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

eminguy said:


> Well, my Merkur sbdx001/mm300 homage is finally moving. Now in Germany, on the way to US.
> 
> As an FYI, I decided to pull the plug on the 6105-8110 homage. It looked like a great watch, per guspech750's photo above (thanks for that!), but after several times of being told it was shipped and it not proving so, I lost patience with these shenanigans. It was allegedly shipped before CNY, then was allegedly "stucked" in DHL, and then was allegedly shipped on Feb. 26. Absolutely no movement with DHL. DHL says they never received it. Tracking number still shows invalid. So, only to assume it was never shipped at all.
> 
> ...


The seller has a problem with telling the truth, buyer beware!


----------



## arnold716 (May 29, 2011)

hi

ordered this watch three times on ebay , july, november 2017 and february 2018
canceled orders twice because no delay and lack of communication with the seller 
the third order is the good one, ask the seller if the watch is "in stock" , he said yes and shipping schedule after cny
received the watch today , excellent value, flawless , my only complain is the metal bracelet , it is so so .... swap to the rubber this we


----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

New arrival!!









Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A5010 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks terrific!
How is the Water Resistance? Have you tested it yet?

I just saw a thread called "Resist MM300 for $2500."
I was not aware the MM300 was going for that much... and some people were saying it's still "underpriced."

Well, this MERKUR looks better than ever now. ;-)



tertuliano said:


> New arrival!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Mine still says in Germany. Is the tracking worked for you at all if ordered during February and received in US?


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

I ordered in November and still have the same fake tracking number from back then with no updates since.


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

VF1Valkyrie said:


> I ordered in November and still have the same fake tracking number from back then with no updates since.


I ordered one of these in November, also. I e-mailed him through ebay right after the CNY. I told him I ordered in November, and since they now appear to be in stock, would you please ship mine. He said he thought he'd shipped to all those who haven't filed a case against him on ebay, but he said he'd check. He then replied that he checked with his agent and the agent reported that it had just been shipped, and I should get a tracking update in a few days. Well a few days passed, and I hadn't got any updates. I e-mailed him again, reminding him of this, and asking again if it had actually been shipped. It hadn't, and he appologized. Now it appears to be in the China EMS and heading to the US. The USPS even recognizes the new Tracking number he gave me. I haven't received it yet, but it looks like its finally shipped.
If you contact him I'd recommend you be courteous, business-like and as persistent as necessary! If you've filed a case against him, I doubt you'll ever get it!


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Be patient. I have made my order in August 2017. The watch arrived two weeks ago. Great price performance ratio.

The order book for the Merkur 62MAS will be opened very soon. I will order one with and one without date. It does not matter to me how long it will take.


----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> Looks terrific!
> How is the Water Resistance? Have you tested it yet?
> 
> I just saw a thread called "Resist MM300 for $2500."
> ...


I have not proved yet, but the saler told me that it was waterproof

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A5010 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Mine still says in Germany. Is the tracking worked for you at all if ordered during February and received in US?


I purchused it in september.

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A5010 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

tertuliano said:


> Chronopolis said:
> 
> 
> > Looks terrific!
> ...


Well it is a dive watch and says 300m on the dial so I would like to think it's waterproof to 300m like it claims.


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

Yeah, I sent another message. This is going to be the first negative feedback I give in the 13 years I've been using ebay.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Tricky73 said:


> Well it is a dive watch and says 300m on the dial so I would like to think it's waterproof to 300m like it claims.


umm... no... China kinda doesn't seem to give too much of a F*ck about proper labeling .. these aren't ISO rated, they maybe water proof / some of them may be water proof or they may flood if you wash your hands wearing them..

the 300m on the dial means jack all..

one the other hand on the real deal that says 300 meters it does mean something ,but On these homages it means nothing..or on the tuna homages...


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

Tricky73 said:


> Well it is a dive watch and says 300m on the dial so I would like to think it's waterproof to 300m like it claims.


The only way to know the real water toughness of these homages is by someone taking the risk and putting his watch to waterpressure test - all decent watchmakers have the necessary equipment. The only problem is that if the test fails the watch should be opened and serviced inmediately...


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

atarione said:


> Tricky73 said:
> 
> 
> > Well it is a dive watch and says 300m on the dial so I would like to think it's waterproof to 300m like it claims.
> ...


I was joking, albeit a very poor one to amuse myself I think. I just find these replicas/fakes/homages pure trash and beyond me why anyone would own such a shameless rip off. Even harder to belive folk willing to wait months on end when you could save for the real deal which you don't need to worry about making sure your sleeve is over it should the rain start to fall


----------



## jacklosquartatore (Nov 3, 2010)

Waiting for mine, hope this is the final try.
I already ordered twice the oroborus and was refounded... Now I hope the merkir will arrive.
I'm also waiting for a 6105 bought in December, hope it will arrive

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## eaton53 (Dec 22, 2017)

M52Power said:


> The only way to know the real water toughness of these homages is by someone taking the risk and putting his watch to waterpressure test - all decent watchmakers have the necessary equipment. The only problem is that if the test fails the watch should be opened and serviced inmediately...


You go first. 
I'm not dunking my Tuna... I have Seiko 5's for that.



Tricky73 said:


> I was joking, albeit a very poor one to amuse myself I think. I just find these replicas/fakes/homages pure trash and beyond me why anyone would own such a shameless rip off.


I actually bought this because it says "Merkur" on it like my XR4Ti. I even put a red Hirsch strap on it so that the car and watch are color matched.
Don't really care much about Seikos except for the previously mentioned 5's, another good & cheap automatic that is hard to kill.

I used to have a bunch of expensive watches... Rolex, GP, JLC. Cashed 'em all out, now I wear this stuff and some others, vintage and unusual but none valuable.
One more thing... Seiko are just as guilty as the rest when it comes to homages. One of my 5's is a blatant Rolex GMT clone.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

Let's just say you don't have to worry about covering your sleeve when it rains  I have abused my Merkur Tuna trying to drown it and it has smiled back at me every time.

Pure Trash and ghastly!!! Lol, I will probably call my Merkur, Pure Trash in a posh accent for the next week  It made me spit out my drink laughing when I read it in the TGV voice.  Pyoor Traaauush!!!! Poppycock!!! Tis a fine example of Haute Horology!!!! Prince William had some commissioned for the commoners and they seem to be going absolutely donkeys over them!!! The savages!!! I wouldn't be caught dead with anything less than a Breguet as my beater!!

On a serious note, I was thinking of starting up the blender on low speed to test out the incabloc shock system on the SLArmida...but I couldn't bring myself to press the button.


----------



## motomatic (Feb 15, 2018)

My Feiko MM300 SBDX001 finally arrived today. The date wheel feels like its clutch is slipping when setting the date, and the secondary clasp keeps coming undone by itself, which is getting annoying. It looks pretty nice, but the bezel isn't the greatest and exudes Chinese "quality" - not the best - I was hoping for better than this. Is the date wheel supposed to "skip" while setting it? Never had a Citizen movement before, because I've always avoided the brand, but wanted the nicer looking Merkur rather than the stupid Shark watch.

It LOOKS AMAZE though. Totally Amaze. It LOOKS better than my Seiko Stargates. I've been wearing it constantly since unboxing it. It's a looker, for sure. Been lusting after this aesthetic for more than a decade.


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

motomatic said:


> My Feiko MM300 SBDX001 finally arrived today. The date wheel feels like its clutch is slipping when setting the date, and the secondary clasp keeps coming undone by itself, which is getting annoying. It looks pretty nice, but the bezel isn't the greatest and exudes Chinese "quality" - not the best - I was hoping for better than this. Is the date wheel supposed to "skip" while setting it? Never had a Citizen movement before, because I've always avoided the brand, but wanted the nicer looking Merkur rather than the stupid Shark watch.
> 
> It LOOKS AMAZE though. Totally Amaze. It LOOKS better than my Seiko Stargates. I've been wearing it constantly since unboxing it. It's a looker, for sure. Been lusting after this aesthetic for more than a decade.


We're you trying to set the date between 10pm and 2am? I've had that date wheel slipping issue the few times I've made that mistake.


----------



## motomatic (Feb 15, 2018)

clouser said:


> We're you trying to set the date between 10pm and 2am? I've had that date wheel slipping issue the few times I've made that mistake.


No sir. I know better than that. It does this thing where it still works, and rotates the date, but it has a clicking and slipping sensation. My first Miyota movement, so I'm not sure if it's normal. My ETA's and Seiko movements feel much more refined that this clicky, slippy thing, but it's keeping decent time so far.


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

motomatic said:


> My Feiko MM300 SBDX001 finally arrived today. The date wheel feels like its clutch is slipping when setting the date, and the secondary clasp keeps coming undone by itself, which is getting annoying. It looks pretty nice, but the bezel isn't the greatest and exudes Chinese "quality" - not the best - I was hoping for better than this. Is the date wheel supposed to "skip" while setting it? Never had a Citizen movement before, because I've always avoided the brand, but wanted the nicer looking Merkur rather than the stupid Shark watch.
> 
> It LOOKS AMAZE though. Totally Amaze. It LOOKS better than my Seiko Stargates. I've been wearing it constantly since unboxing it. It's a looker, for sure. Been lusting after this aesthetic for more than a decade.


The old saying rings true. You buy ****e you buy twice


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

motomatic said:


> No sir. I know better than that. It does this thing where it still works, and rotates the date, but it has a clicking and slipping sensation. My first Miyota movement, so I'm not sure if it's normal. My ETA's and Seiko movements feel much more refined that this clicky, slippy thing, but it's keeping decent time so far.


That's a 9015 thing. They kind of have a weird feeling date mechanism, like the click isn't very substantial.


----------



## motomatic (Feb 15, 2018)

VF1Valkyrie said:


> That's a 9015 thing. They kind of have a weird feeling date mechanism, like the click isn't very substantial.


That's reassuring, thank you. It's still the honeymoon phase, but it's my favorite watch now. Just looking down at my wrist is satisfying over ten years of yearning for one.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

Lol, the grail is in the usa. Who wants to bet that this goes for almost double the cost?  (8 watchers in 11 hours....not too bad)


----------



## ddru (Mar 2, 2018)

Does anyone have info on this model?


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

ddru said:


> Does anyone have info on this model?


SHARKY SBDX001 MarineMaster Man diver watch 300m WR M300 ST2130 Movt wristwatch_Diver Watch_HEIMDALLR WATCHES SHOP

Or

http://www.heimdallrwatches.com/goods.php?id=44


----------



## ddru (Mar 2, 2018)

Thanks T-hunter


----------



## edboner (Feb 8, 2015)

Just wanted to share my experience: order date 15 Feb 2018, shipped 17 Feb 2018, arrived at my US shipping address 13 Mar 2018 (logistics and tracking by DHL eCommerce)

Picture of my Merkur sent to me by recipient of package:


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

edboner said:


> Just wanted to share my experience: order date 15 Feb 2018, shipped 17 Feb 2018, arrived at my US shipping address 13 Mar 2018 (logistics and tracking by DHL eCommerce)
> 
> Picture of my Merkur sent to me by recipient of package:


***** it really is a 1for1 copy is that a misaligned bezel I see... Seiko should sue clearly they have patents / etc..on misaligned bezels


----------



## motomatic (Feb 15, 2018)

Mine runs pretty slow, about a full minute slow per day. I still wear it every day, because I really like it a lot, but it's not an easy task to bump the regulator towards the + on this monocoque case, so that's a bummer, but still worth it so far. We'll see how durable it holds up in the long run, but I'm still in the honeymoon phase and still loving it.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

motomatic said:


> That's reassuring, thank you. It's still the honeymoon phase, but it's my favorite watch now. Just looking down at my wrist is satisfying over ten years of yearning for one.


Just think, if you had saved the small sum of $15 a month during those 120 months of yearning you could have had the real thing, and not a knockoff. Just sayin.


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Mine came in Monday (ordered 12/5), after all the run-arounds and apparently (IMHO) dishonest claims about shipping. It does look good and overall I like the watch, however, I experienced the same misaligned bezel. It is running approx. -11 seconds/day, 0.447/hour to be exact. (Specs on the 9015 is -10 on the slow end.) 

I also have another problem, or potential problem, not sure which. Winding feels OK, but when setting, I feel a resistance at one point in the rotation of the hands around the dial. It is at the same place every time. It is not a binding, but best described as a resistance I feel in the crown. It is only at one point. I am not sure what this means--and would appreciate any feedback from those better-informed than I (which, respectfully, is most of the folks on this forum). I have two other watches running the 9015 (both from Zelos), and neither exhibit this problem. Thoughts, anyone?

As an FYI, I also purchased a Merkur 6105 homage from this seller. After several dishonest claims about shipping (twice in Feb., once , Mar.), I requested the order to be canceled and my money refunded. He ignored that, claimed that the original package was returned after 3 months, and shipped "again" (?) via China Post. The watch wasn't even made 3 months ago! Does he think I (or we) are so unintelligent we could not figure that one out? I'm going to contact the bay and determine my options. I may opt for refusing the package and filing a dispute. Not sure yet. Why does this seller have to spoil a good thing when there is no reasonable excuse? (I am stopping my venting now...)


----------



## eaton53 (Dec 22, 2017)

edboner said:


> Just wanted to share my experience: order date 15 Feb 2018, shipped 17 Feb 2018, arrived at my US shipping address 13 Mar 2018 (logistics and tracking by DHL eCommerce.


That's pretty much how it goes when it all goes well.
I've got three Merkur watches... a Tuna (keeping), MM300 (selling) and Blue Ocean Turtle (internal keep or sell debate, it's pretty dang cool).
Everything went ok but you'd better be patient.

You do get some not very detailed tracking... En Route to DHL eCommerce, then notifications at Frankfurt, JFK and Delivered.
The watch falls into black holes in between, especially between steps 1 and 2.

It's when you have situations like eminguy's that it's not so good. That happens way more than it should.

There's something else that's interesting. There are two guys selling... bjbjcs & bjitwatch-1. Got the Tuna & MM300 from bjbjcs and Turtle from bjitwatch-1.
They are somehow related, maybe even the same guy. I ordered the MM300 and Turtle a few days apart but they shipped and arrived the same day with identical packaging.
Neither has great feedback. You also have to take into account that there's no feedback when there's a refund.



59yukon01 said:


> Just think, if you had saved the small sum of $15 a month during those 120 months of yearning you could have had the real thing, and not a knockoff. Just sayin.


Now why would I do that when I want a Merkur watch, not a Seiko?
I never even heard of a Seiko MM300 before I discovered the Merkurs, which I stumbled upon in my never ending search for all things related to Merkur cars.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

they are the same guy. one day he will realize that if you are honest, your feedback will reflect it


----------



## eaton53 (Dec 22, 2017)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> they are the same guy. one day he will realize that if you are honest, your feedback will reflect it


I have to believe bjitwatch-1 was created because of all of the problems.
Then bjitwatch-1 got even worse feedback... 95.2% vs 98.1%. I guess it's not working out as planned.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Contributing some of my pics. Not too sure if Sharkey's belong here. Received it 4 days after ordering!


----------



## motomatic (Feb 15, 2018)

59yukon01 said:


> Just think, if you had saved the small sum of $15 a month during those 120 months of yearning you could have had the real thing, and not a knockoff. Just sayin.


Um, WHAT? I've had the money the entire time, just never thought "HARDLEX" was worth what they were asking. I still drooled over its design, just never wanted to pay the price.

I don't have a knockoff, I have a MERKUR, and it's BETTER for its Sapphire and SOLID CLASP LINKAGE, etc, at a fair price that I could agree with. I would kick myself hard if I was foolish enough to spend what you did for a lesser example, just sayin.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

motomatic said:


> Um, WHAT? I've had the money the entire time, just never thought "HARDLEX" was worth what they were asking. I still drooled over its design, just never wanted to pay the price.
> 
> I don't have a knockoff, I have a MERKUR, and it's BETTER for its Sapphire and SOLID CLASP LINKAGE, etc, at a fair price that I could agree with. I would kick myself hard if I was foolish enough to spend what you did for a lesser example, just sayin.


Paid less than $1200 for mine used and still not a scratch on the Hardlex. Sapphire is so overrated, and maybe a $20 upgrade. Don't like fake boobs either.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

motomatic said:


> Um, WHAT? I've had the money the entire time, just never thought "HARDLEX" was worth what they were asking. I still drooled over its design, just never wanted to pay the price.
> 
> I don't have a knockoff, I have a MERKUR, and it's BETTER for its Sapphire and SOLID CLASP LINKAGE, etc, at a fair price that I could agree with. I would kick myself hard if I was foolish enough to spend what you did for a lesser example, just sayin.


Better? Yours is losing 1 min per day. That's awful. Not worth the postage. Sapphire doesn't mean it's better, sure more clear but not as shatter resistant. You should be kicking yourself for wasting money on a watch losing 1 min per day in which you cannot easily regulate yourself. At least every mm300 I've own was on time. Well worth that premium alone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motomatic (Feb 15, 2018)

59yukon01 said:


> Paid less than $1200 for mine used and still not a scratch on the Hardlex. Sapphire is so overrated, and maybe a $20 upgrade. Don't like fake boobs either.


Having passed up countless examples at that price, I feel your pain. A $20 upgrade? Is your time worthless? Mine isn't, and it's a HASSLE. Go ahead and defend your inferior materials, while I respect not everyone has the same tastes. Having scratched the visibility out of countless hardlex and even "Sapphlex" I'd rather spend my money on Sapphire, to each his own. I'm harder on watch crystals than you, and there's nothing wrong with that.



59yukon01 said:


> Don't like fake boobs either.


I don't understand why you're explaining to us the reason you weren't breastfed here, but okay. I hope you work out your mommy issues, son.


----------



## motomatic (Feb 15, 2018)

kamonjj said:


> Better? Yours is losing 1 min per day. That's awful. Not worth the postage. Sapphire doesn't mean it's better, sure more clear but not as shatter resistant. You should be kicking yourself for wasting money on a watch losing 1 min per day in which you cannot easily regulate yourself. At least every mm300 I've own was on time. Well worth that premium alone.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very valid argument. I just bought it for its aesthetic. I'm just glad the second hand sweeps at all for this price. I have a radio-Casio Protreks for accuracy, this thing is eye candy wrist bling for my ghetto-fabulous self. I don't find whatever accuracy your automatic had worth more than my daily-auto-radio-sync-Protreks, but we all float different boats


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

motomatic said:


> Having passed up countless examples at that price, I feel your pain. A $20 upgrade? Is your time worthless? Mine isn't, and it's a HASSLE. Go ahead and defend your inferior materials, while I respect not everyone has the same tastes. Having scratched the visibility out of countless hardlex and even "Sapphlex" I'd rather spend my money on Sapphire, to each his own. I'm harder on watch crystals than you, and there's nothing wrong with that.
> 
> I don't understand why you're explaining to us the reason you weren't breastfed here, but okay. I hope you work out your mommy issues, son.


Point being is I despise all things fake, whether it be boobs, watches, people, etc.

Copying the looks of the case, hands, dial, bracelet, and then only changing the name, and then claiming the real thing is inferior just because it doesn't have sapphire? Sorry but that's laughable.

Also you can only call me son if you were born in the 40's as that's the only way you'd be old enough.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


> Paid less than $1200 for mine used and still not a scratch on the Hardlex. Sapphire is so overrated, and maybe a $20 upgrade. Don't like fake boobs either.


Aw, I'll take anything. As long it's booby and smothery, I'll take it - real or fake. :-!


----------



## eaton53 (Dec 22, 2017)

motomatic said:


> I just bought it for its aesthetic. I'm just glad the second hand sweeps at all for this price.


Plus the Seiko has the wrong name on the dial.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Sigh. It's here. It's very impressive, especially for the price.

And eventually I'm sure I'll get over the exasperating process of getting it here.


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

I dont see the attraction in fake watches but each to its own. If you like the looks, satisified with accuracy, who am I to say anyhting?  Atleast from the distance everyone will think that you have mm300 and not a knockoff.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

Yeah, you should have bought an original design like a Seiko :roll::think:;-)


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Gilmour said:


> I dont see the attraction in fake watches but each to its own. If you like the looks, satisified with accuracy, who am I to say anyhting?  *Atleast from the distance everyone will think that you have mm300 and not a knockoff.*


Haha! That's funny.
Imagine a world where "everyone" knows all the Seiko models AND is really anxious to give a sh*t about what others have on their wrists. :-d:-!


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

Well, I meant everyone who knows something about watches! 
From distance you cant tell but imagine the dissapointment when someone approaches you to ask you about mm300 to find out its a Merkur rofl.


----------



## eaton53 (Dec 22, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Haha! That's funny.
> Imagine a world where "everyone" knows all the Seiko models AND is really anxious to give a sh*t about what others have on their wrists. :-d:-!


I've never seen one and I've had Patek, Audemars, Vacheron and many others on my wrist.
I imagine it's an extraordinarily small subset that knows that Seikos exist that have some level of prestige.



Gilmour said:


> Well, I meant everyone who knows something about watches!
> From distance you cant tell but imagine the dissapointment when someone approaches you to ask you about mm300 to find out its a Merkur rofl.


A number of people have seen my Tuna and gave it a |>|>|>.
Of course, they also know I have a very good reason for wanting a Merkur watch. So, no worries.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

eaton53 said:


> I've never seen one. But I've seen 3 Merkurs.


I've never seen a merkur but I've seen many seikos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eaton53 (Dec 22, 2017)

kamonjj said:


> I've never seen a merkur but I've seen many seikos
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too... at the mall.
I own three Seiko 5's. I like them. One of them is a Feiko-Bolex GMT-Master. 
I owned a real GMT-Master when I got it. Sold the Rolex, still have the Seiko.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Gilmour said:


> Well, I meant everyone who knows something about watches!
> From distance you cant tell but imagine the dissapointment when someone approaches you to ask you about mm300 to find out its a Merkur rofl.


They're missing you in F2.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Gilmour said:


> I dont see the attraction in fake watches but each to its own. If you like the looks, satisified with accuracy, who am I to say anyhting?  Atleast from the distance everyone will think that you have mm300 and not a knockoff.


Like I give a crap what others think of me or what I wear.

Sounds like you have issues with yourself and need the approval of others opinions in order to feel good about yourself. That's sad really.

Sent from my SM-T378V using Tapatalk


----------



## 200 meters (Jan 26, 2018)

Fellas, I don’t usually comment on this forum but I wanted to share my experience with this Chinese manufacturer. Like many of you I have a ton of Seiko watches. I’m not usually drawn to replicas/fakes or whatever one prefers to call it, but for the price, I thought I’d see what they could do. A small price to pay for what I was getting. Turns out I had the same problems. Fake tracking numbers, long waits, etc. I ordered the Merkur Tuna, Mm300, and 6105. Only by opening a case and threatening refund would he actually send the watches to me. “Sigh”. Btw, I did receive eventually the Tuna and MM300 after months of waiting and threatening. He actually did a nice job. Sold the MM300 to a workmate. Kept the Tuna and the 6105 should be here this Monday 3/19 so says the revised tracking number. Suffice it to say, I won’t order any more from him although he’d probably do a good job on the 62Mas. This sellers rep is destroyed in my book. I hope my experience helps those who are thinking of ordering or even still waiting for a current order.


----------



## 200 meters (Jan 26, 2018)

Fellas, I don’t usually comment on this forum but I wanted to share my experience with this Chinese manufacturer. Like many of you I have a ton of Seiko watches. I’m not usually drawn to replicas/fakes or whatever one prefers to call it, but for the price, I thought I’d see what they could do. A small price to pay for what I was getting. Turns out I had the same problems. Fake tracking numbers, long waits, etc. I ordered the Merkur Tuna, Mm300, and 6105. Only by opening a case and threatening refund would he actually send the watches to me. “Sigh”. Btw, I did receive eventually the Tuna and MM300 after months of waiting and threatening. He actually did a nice job. Sold the MM300 to a workmate. Kept the Tuna and the 6105 should be here this Monday 3/19 so says the revised tracking number. Suffice it to say, I won’t order any more from him although he’d probably do a good job on the 62Mas. This sellers rep is destroyed in my book. I hope my experience helps those who are thinking of ordering or even still waiting for a current order.


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

guspech750 said:


> Like I give a crap what others think of me or what I wear.
> 
> Sounds like you have issues with yourself and need the approval of others opinions in order to feel good about yourself. That's sad really.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T378V using Tapatalk


The only thing sad here is your comment. Don't make this discussion into a fight.


----------



## OldeCrow (Feb 11, 2006)

Every thread in every watch forum ever always devolves into a small group of elitists trying to shame the rest of us over our watch choices. 

This thread is no different the MM300 elitists will defend their honor to the death though amusingly the Rolex elitists will be long shortly to remind even the MM300 owners that their watches are just big ugly copies of a Submariner.

I own half a dozen of these Chinese Seiko homages and I am thrilled with them, I also own the MM300, and multiple examples of pretty much every other Seiko Diver ever made. 
One thing I can say about collecting is that homages are not s substitute for the original you will not be happy with an homage if you really want the original, so buy it because you like it or save your money and buy the original.

And never let a watch forum make your watch buying decisions for you!


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Gilmour said:


> The only thing sad here is your comment. Don't make this discussion into a fight.


That is comical as you already did just that when you pretty much put down everyone in this thread for buying these watches that you so much despise. Yet you post your negative garbage about spending $1200 on a Seiko vs the $300 Merkur. Suggesting the $1200 version is better just because it's $1200 because Seiko bruh. And insinuating that people should be ashamed about wearing the Merkur especially if noticed doing so in public. Nice try.

Carry on Peeps. My rant is done with Gilmour.

Post more pics please.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

OldeCrow said:


> Every thread in every watch forum ever always devolves into a small group of elitists trying to shame the rest of us over our watch choices.
> 
> This thread is no different the MM300 elitists will defend their honor to the death though amusingly the Rolex elitists will be long shortly to remind even the MM300 owners that their watches are just big ugly copies of a Submariner.
> 
> ...


While I am very new here, I have been participating in pretty much every watch forum that ever existed for the better part of 14 years. I don't think it's the elitists' that come out and devolve every thread into a bunch of anger and hurt feelings........I think it is the mention of "homages" and "replicas", and some of the stances that fans of said "homages" take. I don't believe the watch being discussed here qualifies as either. If you removed the "Merkur" name it would be an attempt at a counterfeit. I am pretty certain that this exact watch is being sold as a counterfeit, and some of them are just being re-branded to make a bit of ancillary money. Some people take great offense to counterfeit merchandise and respond accordingly. Then there are the delusional folks who believe that the counterfeit is on par with, and sometimes better than the original.........just at a more attractive price.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

I have the Merkur Tuna, and I have been trying to destroy it. But still it lives. It doesn't have any long cool heritage or stories behind it, and I am ok with that.

Now the seller, sadly, has made me never want to deal with him. I am actually worried that the first few that went out were ok, but as you look at the current bloodbath in his feedback, those great watches seem to be few and far between. I have looked and almost re-ordered the MM300 (I ordered and after being lied to twice, I asked for a refund, and he did refund) I am glad that everyone that received a good working watch is enjoying them (I would be among you if I got mine!!!) 

I am sure there are some sacrifices in getting a homage/rep/knockoff or whatever you want to call them. That is a personal choice that each of us has to make. Some people don't like it, and others do. I do not get the people that troll every single thread bashing those who make that choice, but hey, if that brings you joy, knock yourself out. I usually just ignore it and go to the next post (hopefully with pics!!!) I can tell you, that this seller in particular, has made me want to avoid any more of these watches. The Merkur Tuna has allowed me to see how large it fits, enjoy another automatic, and not have to tie up $$$$ on a Seiko. I still sleep beautifully and feel free to call my Merkur a $hitter  I have a ton of fun with it, and I don't go into Seiko Tuna threads and call them names or try to convert them to the Merkur madness lol. Basically, enjoy what you enjoy, and watch out for shady sellers along the way. I hope you all enjoy whatever watch you are lucky enough to own, be it a Seiko, Rolex, Merkur, Steinhart, Ginault, Breitling etc. etc. Maybe I am crazy, but I just got into watches. It seemed insane to me that anyone would buy a $1000 watch last year. 6 months ago, I thought $10,000 was insane. Now, 100,000 seems a little crazy  but I understand it more, and have started saving up for a grail watch (I keep seeing something else I like and buying it!!!! Damn you WUS and your awesome members!!!) 

You can have just as much fun with a $26 Guanqin, as you can with any Swiss Holy Trinity brand. It's not the watch that is special. It's the memories and experiences that we associate with them. It's the people you make friends with online and offline, who you talk about watches and share pictures with. It's the adventures you go on and the things you learn along the way. Have a good night friends....even you, homage hating guy


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> I have the Merkur Tuna, and I have been trying to destroy it. But still it lives. It doesn't have any long cool heritage or stories behind it, and I am ok with that.
> 
> Now the seller, sadly, has made me never want to deal with him. I am actually worried that the first few that went out were ok, but as you look at the current bloodbath in his feedback, those great watches seem to be few and far between. I have looked and almost re-ordered the MM300 (I ordered and after being lied to twice, I asked for a refund, and he did refund) I am glad that everyone that received a good working watch is enjoying them (I would be among you if I got mine!!!)
> 
> ...


Thoughtful post........ Well done.


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> Paid less than $1200 for mine used and still not a scratch on the Hardlex. Sapphire is so overrated, and maybe a $20 upgrade. Don't like fake boobs either.


Nowadays even quartz Tunas (used) go for more than 1000$, you've been lucky to find an automatic Marinemaster for 1200$ - recently their prices are through the ceiling...
Don't wanna start an argument, but in my experience sapphire is the much better option for a watch glass - not in vain the best and most expensive (unfortunately the only) Seiko diver - the ''Grand Seiko Diver'' comes with sapphire. All Seiko watches with hardlex I've owned got scratched within months, by the other hand even 15 years old watches I have with sapphire are like new. With this I don't wanna say that Merkur is better than the real Marinemaster (as its seller declares) - that would be utter rubbish, just share my point of view.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

This whole sapphire vs hardlex point is silly.

Seiko designed the mm300 decades ago with the intent to have a tool dive watch. Not for some desk diver to complain about it and devalue it for having such. Then merkur comes along, completely rips off the design of the mm300, slaps a sapphire on it (not a high quality one at that), and now the owners are trying to make the case of it being a better watch. Then wonder why it offends the true mm300 loyalists (some how we are elitists haha). The whole situation regarding merkur is preposterous with fake tracking, etc. Yet those few who were lucky enough not to be completely ripped off, attempt to justify this outlandish claims of a better piece. Mind boggling 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

kamonjj said:


> This whole sapphire vs hardlex point is silly.
> 
> Seiko designed the mm300 decades ago with the intent to have a tool dive watch. Not for some desk diver to complain about it and devalue it for having such. Then merkur comes along, completely rips off the design of the mm300, slaps a sapphire on it (not a high quality one at that), and now the owners are trying to make the case of it being a better watch. Then wonder why it offends the true mm300 loyalists (some how we are elitists haha). The whole situation regarding merkur is preposterous with fake tracking, etc. Yet those few who were lucky enough not to be completely ripped off, attempt to justify this outlandish claims of a better piece. Mind boggling
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anyway, even my most modest sapphire-equipped watches show considerably better aging capabilities than all Hardlex-crystaled watches I´ve ever seen.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

I scratched a Monster in a month of landscaping. It now has sapphire, and I love it. Seiko is awesome. If I had my way, I would have all of their divers!!! Lol, I can replace the crystals myself  (I haven't hit that stage of WISdom, where Hardlex is king...I look forward to the day though) 

Sapphire!!!


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

The day I thought may never come has finally arrived.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

OldeCrow said:


> Every thread in every watch forum ever always devolves into a small group of elitists trying to shame the rest of us over our watch choices.
> 
> One thing I can say about collecting is that homages are not s substitute for the original you will not be happy with an homage if you really want the original, so buy it because you like it or save your money and buy the original.
> 
> And never let a watch forum make your watch buying decisions for you!


Amen, bro.

And I'd like to live in a world / country where people don't make fun of people who like ketchup with their well-done steak, either. I mean it.

I mean, so effin' what??!! But vermin-like people seem to make a living doing that sort of thing.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

Those are some nice specs V1VF!!  Pretty cool if he starts regulating them like that!!!!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

One thing I'll note about mine: The lume will never be mistaken for a Seiko.

I'd call it adequate at best.

In fact, I'm wondering if those watches the seller said he needed another delay for, because the lume was unsatisfactory, he went ahead and just shipped out?


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> One thing I'll note about mine: The lume will never be mistaken for a Seiko.
> 
> I'd call it adequate at best.
> 
> In fact, I'm wondering if those watches the seller said he needed another delay for, because the lume was unsatisfactory, he went ahead and just shipped out?


I've got watches with far worse lume than this. Is it great? No, but it's a far cry from being unsatisfactory.


----------



## eaton53 (Dec 22, 2017)

Out of storage today, the twain have met.
The reason for color choice of the Hirsch Runner strap becomes clear...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Sooooo.... did all the early adopters (who didn't cancel) get their watches? Have recent orders smoothed out at all?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Just got mine today and it only took 2 weeks! Couldn't be happier. Excellent quality and finishing. Accurate as hell. Lume is decent as well. Packaging was cool too! Punches way above its price point. It has definitely convinced me that a real MM300 is in my future. This will do in the meantime.


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

I think that's some good news, maybe production process has been smoothed out, who knows...


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> ...Now the seller, sadly, has made me never want to deal with him.
> 
> ...after being lied to twice, I asked for a refund...
> 
> ...I can tell you, that this seller in particular, has made me want to avoid any more of these watches.


Amen to that, brother!

Sbdx001 homage was "ok", running slow though-when it FINALLY showed up. I was seriously wondering. I received the same treatment from the seller as many others here have expressed.

On the other watch from this seller (not the sbdx001 homage), I was given several bogus shipping stories, ridiculous excuses, invalid tracking, etc. I was initially excited, then frustrated, then disgusted. After a string of excuses and bogus shipping claims, I finally demanded a cancelation/refund. It was ignored, and he actually shipped it instead. Imagine that! And, FYI, that was not my goal: I wanted my money refunded!

If I want to be lied to, disrespected, and have my basic intelligence insulted, there are plenty of places and people I can find to do it for free. Further, this seller has robbed me of an important part of the enjoyment of these watches-the purchasing experience. All that is my emotion talking.

My my logic and rational thought says that I should not do business with someone who does not have the integrity to tell the truth, that I should not reward bad behavior with money, and that there are many good watches out there sold by honest, respectable sellers/makers and I just had the unfortunate experience of encountering one who did not respect his customers enough to be honest with them.

I suppose I am most appalled that this seller would assume his customers were so dull as to not see through the "stories". Either that, or there is a deeper, more pathological problem influencing the behavior.

Like you, JohnBPittsburgh, I am done with this seller. I will buy good watches I like and will enjoy... but not from this seller. Pity. He ruined what could have been a good thing.

As the old saying goes, "He sabotaged his own success."


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

It was an emotional response, written in frustration. I hope that he learns from those that walk away, and better serves his customers in the future. It sounds as if he is getting better, and I wish good luck to all those who order and hope they receive good watches. My Merkur Tuna homage is a beast, runs beautifully, has some ultra smooth crown winding, and is a big chunk of fun lol. 

But companies like Helm, who provide ridiculous customer service, warranties, and killer products, will get my money instead.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Some of you take this way too personally. 
Lmao


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> *I hope that he learns from those that walk away, and better serves his customers in the future.* It sounds as if he is getting better, and I wish good luck to all those who order and hope they receive good watches. My Merkur Tuna homage is a beast, runs beautifully, has some ultra smooth crown winding, and is a big chunk of fun lol.


I hope so too, but I am not holding my breath. I have seen enough of this behavior - not giving a poo about customer service - to see that it is a pattern that is largely culturally engrained, on top of any individual crappiness in attitude. 
I suspect this is due to there being too many people in China, but a lot of sellers there seem to have a "sloppy" attitude, even a contemptuous one, that projects: "There's more of you (buyers) all day every day. F off if you don't like me or my store."

To be fair, I hasten to add:
I bought several of these clones. So far, I myself have not had any problem getting watches - from several different makers / sellers - and all the watches have exceeded my expectations in terms of their quality.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

eaton53 said:


> View attachment 13006399
> 
> 
> Out of storage today, the twain have met.
> The reason for color choice of the Hirsch Runner strap becomes clear...


Two awesome machines no doubt!

Sent from my SM-T378V using Tapatalk


----------



## eaton53 (Dec 22, 2017)

guspech750 said:


> Two awesome machines no doubt!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T378V using Tapatalk


The Tuna is working great, the XR4Ti still needs to be brought up to temp and every fluid checked before watch and car can begin their cruise season.
Merkur cars can be temperamental buggers. But it did fire right up after 5 months in storage.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

eaton53 said:


> The Tuna is working great, the XR4Ti still needs to be brought up to temp and every fluid checked before watch and car can begin their cruise season.
> Merkur cars can be temperamental buggers. But it did fire right up after 5 months in storage.


Damn. I did not know that about those. I used to own a 1986 Thunderbird Turbo Coupe back in the day. Fun car but too heavy for that 2.3 turbo non intercooled motor. Wish I had the 87/88 Turbo Coupe with the intercooled 2.3. I would imagine your Merkur is a blast to drive. Such a unique and great looking car. Ahead of its time IMO.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## eaton53 (Dec 22, 2017)

guspech750 said:


> Damn. I did not know that about those. I used to own a 1986 Thunderbird Turbo Coupe back in the day. Fun car but too heavy for that 2.3 turbo non intercooled motor. Wish I had the 87/88 Turbo Coupe with the intercooled 2.3. I would imagine your Merkur is a blast to drive. Such a unique and great looking car. Ahead of its time IMO.
> 
> Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


The manual ones are a lot faster that T-Bird turbos. Much smaller and lighter cars.
Mine is one of about a dozen original near-mint survivor XR4Tis left.


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

laff79 said:


> Some of you take this way too personally.
> Lmao


Why is it personal? Because for most of the people on this forum, a watch is a personal purchase, regardless of cost or pedigree (or lack thereof). I don't think we would be here if it was not. We post pics and converse about our watches because we want/need acknowledgement, want/need reinforcement, etc., and because it is just plain fun.

For me personally, if I did not take it seriously, I would just buy the first ____ (fill in your own personal concept of a cheap watch) I came across and be done with it--or just look at my phone. I take it seriously because I care what is on my wrist.

Additionally, I, for one, do not ever want to fall into that deep, dark pessimistic hole where I no longer expect a certain degree of human dignity, integrity, honesty, etc. I do look for it, and celebrate it when I find it. In those occasions (such as this seller) when it is not found, or when the opposite is encountered, it is disappointing, though not devastating. And because this situation engages an emotional element, (again, for me) a certain amount of "venting" is necessary and healthy in order for me to put it in its proper "compartment" in my emotional filing system before I press the "delete" button. Thus, the "venting" is cathartic. And who better to "vent" to than those who have either experienced the same thing or care about their purchases as much as I do.

No judgment here, just my thoughts. Thanks for all who understand! Have a great day, all.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

I take it personally when I send someone $329 and it is supposed to be at my house Dec 18th. I send a message on the 19th, and it hasn't shipped. I give the benefit of the doubt, and wait until January 19th, and it still isn't shipped.

At this point, you have used up all my good faith, and whether it was $3.29 or $30,029. You aren't going to be running around with my money, only to post stupid things like this: (I actually like the little upside down creature. I would rather have that on the dial instead of Merkur)








Yep, I will personally withdraw my vote (money) and cast it with another company (who gave superior service, product, communication, and shipping time). Any and all are free to spend their money on whatever watch/company they choose. I just come here for the pics and to see how they turned out


----------



## eaton53 (Dec 22, 2017)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> I actually like the little upside down creature. I would rather have that on the dial instead of Merkur


That's a sloth, very appropriate.
I'll be posting another car/watch pic once the "Ford Blue" Hirsch Runner I ordered for my Blue Ocean Turtle arrives.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

laff79 said:


> Some of you take this way too personally.
> Lmao


It's completely disrespecting the consumer who has everything to lose and possibly a watch or other product to gain eventually. I'd be livid.

But it's also the reason I am not going to purchase any of these damn cool watches. I can not and will not tolerate bad shipping and refund tactics.

I'll just wait for a private seller.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

It’s just bad business. Nothing personal. Get a refund and post a scathing review on the internet. No need for support group therapy. Jeez


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

eminguy said:


> Why is it personal? Because for most of the people on this forum, a watch is a personal purchase, regardless of cost or pedigree (or lack thereof). I don't think we would be here if it was not. We post pics and converse about our watches because we want/need acknowledgement, want/need reinforcement, etc., and because it is just plain fun.
> 
> For me personally, if I did not take it seriously, I would just buy the first ____ (fill in your own personal concept of a cheap watch) I came across and be done with it--or just look at my phone. I take it seriously because I care what is on my wrist.
> 
> ...


Seriously great post.


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

laff79 said:


> Some of you take this way too personally.
> Lmao


Probably, in a world where one's not supposed to get what he's paying for and general practice is confidence being rewarded with lies...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

M52Power said:


> Probably, in a world where *one's not supposed to get what he's paying for and general practice is confidence being rewarded with lies..*.


the "high Art" market in NYC, London, etc.
Maybe this guy is just practicing. :-D


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

TBH what do you expect regarding customer care? Yes you are getting a cool looking watch after all it is a replica of a cool looking watch the seiko mm300 

but you are dealing with a very shady market and people , if you don’t want to believe this that’s cool I understand it’s easier not to and after all it’s not effecting you personally and your getting your nice cool watch 

noob factory are top end replica watch manufacturers I had a rep Panerai years ago before I went down the genuine route and they are extremely good the only way of telling the difference was the incobloc setting 

the way I see it is they have wised up , realised they can make more profit ( no dealers ) and with less hassle ( police and customs ) by putting their own brand name on what is basically a replica watch 

when you consider this watch you are already rewarding lies and general practice don’t sugar coat it 
the end of the day this is just the surface of one arm what Conditions and other interests you are funding in this shady world who knows . But you are getting a cool watch and if your happy then well done


----------



## Wallace Reynolds (Mar 16, 2008)

My heart goes out to all of you having problems getting your watches. I was fortunate enough to buy a Merkur Oceanmaster from a seller who flipped his after 2 days. I was astonished at the fit and finish of the watch. My only gripe was the bezel. Yes its ceramic, but the number fonts were invisible unless your viewed the bezel straight on and in very good light. And even then they still look like they are painted gold. That got me thinking about using a bezel from a genuine mm300. That idea really took traction when I spotted a used bezel on ebay. It had a cracked pip, but everything else was in good condition. I ended up winning it for a 100 bucks. Fast forward to today. The bezel arrived, I tore open the envelope and immediately took comparsion shots after removing the Merkur bezel from the case. Which was actually a fairly easy process. Did pick up a few light scratches at the 8 oclock position. But small price to pay for the final result. In the pics below the genuine is on the left and the Merkur bezel is on the right.







In the first photo note how the numbers on the genuine are so much easier to see than the Merkur (they and the dots are also a little bit bigger). In addition, note how the triangle and the pip are much bigger on the genuine. It also shows how on the Merkur the numbers fade into black on parts of the bezel. Another interesting thing is that the inner steel ring on the genuine bezel is thicker than the Merkur. A detail that really makes the bezel pop when on the watch. Now for the second picture of the inside of the bezels. You have probably noticed that the genuine has more notches around the edge than the Merkur. Thats because the genuine is 120 click and the Merkur is 60. Aside from that the two bezels are pretty identical and that was proven when I put the genuine on the Merkur and pressed-all the while holding my breath. After a few anxious seconds I heard a pop and what you see below is the outcome. It just rocks. When you put the two bezels side by side your realize the Merkur is a good copy. But the machine work is no where near the level of the Seiko. For one, the teeth on the side of the bezel are bigger and better formed both from the top and from the bottom. And the genuine bezel slightly rises from the edge to the center, while the Merkur is totally flat. Its like my watch is on steriods. It just exudes more of a muscular-toolish personality. And one final thing I noticed. The teeth of the Merkur look bright and at times shiny. Where as the genuine bezel has more of a muted, dark steel look. Perhaps it has to do with the quality of the steel. Whatever the explanation it looks dam good. I can't stop looking at the Merkur!
















You probably also noticed I'm using the factory mm300 clasp. I like the diver extension. So I'm really happy with these two mods, especially the bezel. I still need to work out one issue: it doesn't click while turning. I'm thinking I either need to rework the Merkur bezel click spring or buy the Seiko original part for the mm300, which I have spotted on ebay for basically nothing. I'm not sweating it much right now because the bezel turns ok and more importantly its seated in place and will not come off. Send me a pm if you want any additional advice. I highly recommend this mod for anyone who wants to take their Merkur to the next level.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Trick is finding one of those bezels for under $400. 

Not really worth it to be honest. Easier to save up for the real thing imo.


----------



## tripreed (Mar 29, 2013)

Are the numbers in the ceramic bezel not etched? It doesn't look that way in the pics above. I have the Merkur Tuna and mine are etched in there which makes it very legible.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

tripreed said:


> Are the numbers in the ceramic bezel not etched? It doesn't look that way in the pics above. I have the Merkur Tuna and mine are etched in there which makes it very legible.


PICS !!!!!!!!!! please.

Dammit.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

tripreed said:


> Are the numbers in the ceramic bezel not etched? It doesn't look that way in the pics above. I have the Merkur Tuna and mine are etched in there which makes it very legible.


Nope.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Is ebay the only official way to buy these merkur watches? Thx

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

That bezel mod looks awesome. What a huge difference. 

Does anyone make an aftermarket bezel insert that fits the Merkur/Seiko? Perhaps a lumed bezel insert. 


Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

New angus jubilee bracelet from Strapcode is awesome. Perfect fit.


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

laff79, that Strapcode Jubilee really does look awesome! I'm amazed that it fits perfectly, considering the Strapcode bracelet was made for the "real-deal" Seiko Marinemaster.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

eaton53 said:


> The Tuna is working great, the XR4Ti still needs to be brought up to temp and every fluid checked before watch and car can begin their cruise season.
> Merkur cars can be temperamental buggers. But it did fire right up after 5 months in storage.


Temperamental is an understatement. Mine was fun to drive when it worked. Problem was it had too many electrical gremlins to work all the time


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Those of you talking about the MERKUR CAR, how about y'all just start another thread?
Unless you would also enjoy having me talk about this OTHER fine product w/ the same name. :-! b-)
Just sayin....


----------



## Wallace Reynolds (Mar 16, 2008)

guspech750 said:


> That bezel mod looks awesome. What a huge difference.
> 
> Does anyone make an aftermarket bezel insert that fits the Merkur/Seiko? Perhaps a lumed bezel insert.
> 
> Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


Appreciate the positive feedback. Concerning your question-don't know of any after-market inserts. Probably because they won't work with the genuine mm300 bezel because the insert and bezel are almost one piece. The factory uses some kind of superglue so you end up destroying the bezel while pulling off the insert. I would suggest keeping an eye on ebay. The original bezels occasionally turn up used for under 200 dollars. But you will need to act fast. The recent announcement Seiko has discontinued the Marinemaster has gotten people asking crazy prices for used watches. I'm thinking this will eventually also trickle down to parts. But don't give up. As you have seen from my pics it completely transforms the watch. That ceramic bezel is the weak link in an otherwise flawless replica.


----------



## Wallace Reynolds (Mar 16, 2008)

Merkur sporting Crafter Blue rubber strap. Further proof the case is 1:1 with the MM300.


----------



## eaton53 (Dec 22, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Those of you talking about the MERKUR CAR, how about y'all just start another thread?
> Unless you would also enjoy having me talk about this OTHER fine product w/ the same name. :-! b-)
> Just sayin....
> 
> View attachment 13042415


I have one of those, too!!
I'll have to include it in picture of the XR4Ti and Blue Turtle that's coming soon...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

eaton53 said:


> I have one of those, too!!
> I'll have to include it in picture of the XR4Ti and Blue Turtle that's coming soon...


LOL!!
And, with shaved arms!
Use it, or lose it, as they say.


----------



## Surge007 (Oct 27, 2016)

and here is the reason i got these Uroborus..

Cerakoted stealth black


























and a sneak peak at whats coming


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

That looks really cool. Nice work 
Where did you get the Uroborus?


----------



## kevinmaccioly (Feb 21, 2018)

Are there any differences between Merkur, Sharkey and Uroboros SBDX001?
I'm very interested in getting one.


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

kevinmaccioly said:


> Are there any differences between Merkur, Sharkey and Uroboros SBDX001?
> I'm very interested in getting one.


I have not seen the Sharkey or Uroboros, but I have the Merkur. Based on pics and what others have said in this thread, there are quality differences to some degrees. I believe the Merkur to be the better watch of the three.

From pics, it appears that the bezel inserts are different, and from a pic I saw of the Sharkey version, the caseback is plain (brushed), with no engraving of any kind. The differences in dial layout is probably a personal taste thing.

I was initially excited about the watch, and it is pretty decent, now that I have it, but the seller's misrepresentations of shipping dates (in my opinion based on evidence and experience), i.e., he said he shipped my watch at least twice when he did not, I lost my interest and I would not buy anything from him again. If you read back in this thread, you will find a lot of others share the same sentiment. I would suggest not buying from him until you read this thread thoroughly and know what you are getting into with this seller.

It ruined my desire for this watch to the degree that it is hard for me to wear it and not think about all the difficulty with this seller. I have only worn the watch maybe three or four times since I got it in March, I think it was. I don't like being lied to. A watch is an emotional purchase for me, and the emotion of it has been ruined by this seller.

That said, I am considering selling mine. Not completely decided yet, but probably will. It's just not the same for me now. One thing is for certain: If I do, no one will have to wait six months to get it! (I wish I could say "LOL", but some did wait that long, and longer, from what I understand. I "only" waited four months with two bogus shipping claims.)


----------



## LARufCTR (Dec 21, 2017)

OldeCrow said:


> Every thread in every watch forum ever always devolves into a small group of elitists trying to shame the rest of us over our watch choices.
> 
> This thread is no different the MM300 elitists will defend their honor to the death though amusingly the Rolex elitists will be long shortly to remind even the MM300 owners that their watches are just big ugly copies of a Submariner.
> 
> ...


You are spot on my learned friend.....I just picked up a Mercur Tuna Homage and I did so as I didn't know if I wanted to lay down the $$ for the real deal and while I had a Tuna back in the 80's....I didn't know if I'd like to wear one again having a personal sweet spot of 40-42mm watches...and I have to say, I'm loving it. Further I have to say it keeps the best time out of all my "Seikos"....so I feel like it might be a keeper. However I really want a spring drive Tuna. But really for me, its not about the $$ as I've owned the spectrum of watches and yes its kind of cool to look at your wrist and say..."hey, there's $8k right there..." but you also have to love the piece...So the fact that I'm enjoying a watch that's a few hundred bucks instead of a few thousand is what its all about...the enjoyment....and honestly anyone who tries to rain on your enjoyment can go f themselves....


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

eminguy said:


> I have not seen the Sharkey or Uroboros, but I have the Merkur. Based on pics and what others have said in this thread, there are quality differences to some degrees. I believe the Merkur to be the better watch of the three.
> 
> From pics, it appears that the bezel inserts are different, and from a pic I saw of the Sharkey version, the caseback is plain (brushed), with no engraving of any kind. The differences in dial layout is probably a personal taste thing.
> 
> ...


Dude just get rid of the watch if it causes you so much butthurt. We get it, it was traumatic. Man up, and move on.


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

laff79 said:


> Dude just get rid of the watch if it causes you so much butthurt. We get it, it was traumatic. Man up, and move on.


laff79, I am sharing my thoughts and opinion. If you don't like my opinion, that's your opinion. But do not think to evaluate me or tell me what to do about mine.

If you don't like what I say, you don't have to read it. Frankly, I don't really care about anyone's opinion about my opinion... that's one of the better points of an open forum--in my opinion.


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

laff79 said:


> Dude just get rid of the watch if it causes you so much butthurt. We get it, it was traumatic. Man up, and move on.


The only one coming across as butthurt is you. We get it, his post was traumatic for you. Man up, scroll past it, and move on.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

So much butthurt...I just can’t bear it. 

Maybe I’ll post about it 6 or 7 more times. 

Thanks for the support guys. Xoxo


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

I waited 8 months for my Merkur MM300 and I totally feel it was worth the wait.

If you're that worried about it, just wait for someone to flip one on the market.


----------



## Surge007 (Oct 27, 2016)

Here is the other Uroborus all assembled


----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

Someone has dive with your merkur?

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A5010 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Hello,
please where those Merkur watches can be bougth ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Hello,
please where those Merkur watches can be bougth ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

Engi said:


> Hello,
> please where those Merkur watches can be bougth ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


on ebay brother just search for sbdx017 or mm300


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

Engi said:


> Hello,
> please where those Merkur watches can be bougth ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


on ebay brother just search for sbdx017 or mm300


----------



## ddru (Mar 2, 2018)

jamesezra said:


> Contributing some of my pics. Not too sure if Sharkey's belong here. Received it 4 days after ordering!


Great pics! How is the lume? And curious where you ordered from?


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

ddru said:


> Great pics! How is the lume? And curious where you ordered from?


Thanks brother! Lume is great but not up to Seiko's of cos.

I ordered it on the bay.


----------



## ddru (Mar 2, 2018)

Looks like the Sharkey version has increased in price on the bay. The Hima version looks cool with the lumed bezel but I like the Sharkey logo better.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

ddru said:


> Looks like the Sharkey version has increased in price on the bay. The Hima version looks cool with the lumed bezel but I like the Sharkey logo better.


I noticed...they doubled their price. It was $220 on bracelet


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

ddru said:


> Looks like the Sharkey version has increased in price on the bay. The Hima version looks cool with the lumed bezel but I like the Sharkey logo better.


Himq is Sharkey.;-)


----------



## moonphaseballer (Aug 1, 2018)

Surge007 said:


> Here is the other Uroborus all assembled
> 
> View attachment 13190159
> View attachment 13190161
> View attachment 13190163


Where did you get that watch?! Looks sick!


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

I got one in the mail today 









I am impressed with the build quality and I think the size is perfect for my 7 3/4" wrist 
The polished surfaces are the best I have ever owned:


----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

They can not get wet, they drown.! 

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A5010 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

tertuliano said:


> They can not get wet, they drown.!
> 
> Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A5010 mediante Tapatalk


Do you own one? 
What depth of water were in when it leaked?


----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

drwindsurf said:


> Do you own one?
> What depth of water were in when it leaked?


Lonely in the beach, without diving









Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A5010 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

tertuliano said:


> Lonely in the beach, without diving


Thank you for the heads up - that totally sucks 

Has anyone else had this issue??


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

drwindsurf said:


> Thank you for the heads up - that totally sucks
> 
> Has anyone else had this issue??


Mine was just fine in the pool.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

drwindsurf said:


> Thank you for the heads up - that totally sucks
> 
> Has anyone else had this issue??


Nope.
Mine is the Tuna. Takes to the water just fine.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Nope.
> Mine is the Tuna. Takes to the water just fine.





VF1Valkyrie said:


> Mine was just fine in the pool.


Thank you for answering ... I guess tertuliano just had some bad luck
If it does leak I can open it up and dry it out (I would be using it in fresh water)


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

My tuna has also had some wet time, in the sea, the swimming pool and the shower... No problem whatsoever.

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome enchilada


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

On a leather nato today


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

drwindsurf said:


> *I guess tertuliano just had some bad luck*


I wonder if tertulliano checked the caseback to make sure it was tightly closed.?
I've seen even Seiko divers with the caseback removable with just the barest of pressure.

I always check mine, and if not as tight as I think it should have been, I will put fresh silicone on the gasket before closing it tight.


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> I wonder if tertulliano checked the caseback to make sure it was tightly closed.?
> I've seen even Seiko divers with the caseback removable with just the barest of pressure.
> 
> I always check mine, and if not as tight as I think it should have been, I will put fresh silicone on the gasket before closing it tight.


I see what you did there.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> I wonder if tertulliano checked the caseback to make sure it was tightly closed.?
> I've seen even Seiko divers with the caseback removable with just the barest of pressure.
> 
> I always check mine, and if not as tight as I think it should have been, I will put fresh silicone on the gasket before closing it tight.


There is no case back on this model, it is monocoque case like the MM300. but it possible that crown was lose or the bezel had been loosened/damaged.
Good points with other watches though


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

The rubber strap on this watch is super comfortable and doesn't attract lint. And it looks great


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

Good evening. Where can I buy a Merkur? It seems very difficult to find.

Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Fabrizio_Morini said:


> Good evening. Where can I buy a Merkur? It seems very difficult to find.
> 
> Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


Type this on eBay: MERKUR Japan NH35 Tuna


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Fabrizio_Morini said:


> Good evening. Where can I buy a Merkur? It seems very difficult to find.


If you are looking for the MM300 homage there are not a lot of them around - ebay or put an alert on WatchPatrol. They show up now and again. I looked for about a month for mine and then there were 3 on ebay the next day. I don't see any right now though...good luck with the hunt


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Finally got the bracelet adjusted to my liking...so back on metal today:


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Type this on eBay: MERKUR Japan NH35 Tuna


Thank you. But I didn't find any Merkur, but other watches (Sharkey - Huma) with the same case .

Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

drwindsurf said:


> If you are looking for the MM300 homage there are not a lot of them around - ebay or put an alert on WatchPatrol. They show up now and again. I looked for about a month for mine and then there were 3 on ebay the next day. I don't see any right now though...good luck with the hunt


I'll give a look on watch patrol. Thank you.

Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## 1386paul (Mar 19, 2009)

Fabrizio_Morini said:


> I'll give a look on watch patrol. Thank you.
> 
> Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


Or you can just go their web site
http://www.heimdallrwatches.com/

Paul

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ddru (Mar 2, 2018)

Just noticed heimdallr has a no logo option now, pretty tempting. Anyone have real world pics?


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

1386paul said:


> Or you can just go their web site
> http://www.heimdallrwatches.com/
> 
> Paul
> ...


Thank you 

Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Leather strap today


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Has anyone tried to open a Hima case? It is like they just drilled 4 grooves to make it look like screw-in crystal module. It is impossible to open I even tried hammer. I assume they just pressed the crystal in? Can anyone provide a photo what is under the merkur bezel?


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

You can try this method


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Has anyone tried to open a Hima case? It is like they just drilled 4 grooves to make it look like screw-in crystal module. It is impossible to open I even tried hammer. I assume they just pressed the crystal in? Can anyone provide a photo what is under the merkur bezel?


No clue, but my experience with Chinese manufacturing lets me think there is a very distinct possibility that it indeed unscrews but that they have over tightened the thing and maybe even added thread lock... In which case the syringe trick will do nothing.

By the way, would you mind sharing a few pics of the Hima (it is it Himq?) I'm tempted but haven't seen any pics yet other than those of the sellers...

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome enchilada


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Has anyone tried to open a Hima case? It is like they just drilled 4 grooves to make it look like screw-in crystal module. It is impossible to open I even tried hammer. I assume they just pressed the crystal in? Can anyone provide a photo what is under the merkur bezel?


Does it look like this:

https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/sei...sbdx001-marinemaster-300-meter-dive-t152.html

I would be curious to pictures with the bezel off as well.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Himq is even more silly than Hima. Watch is different than Merkur version. Merkur's case work is much better. The spring bar holes are really bummer they do not line up in the brush line. Also Himq has a very tall sapphire not like the mm300. My be the new prospex lines sapphire like this I do not know. Bezel is fully lumed. If anyone interested this will go to f29. Now I really appreciate if any has a photo to show what is under the Merkur bezel.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

The bezel insert numbers on the Hima/q looks more legible from all angles. The Merkur numbers look quite reflective on certain angles, similar to the ceramic Steinhart bezel inserts. Is this true in real life?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Techme said:


> The bezel insert numbers on the Hima/q looks more legible from all angles. *The Merkur numbers look quite reflective on certain angles,* similar to the ceramic Steinhart bezel inserts. Is this* true *in real life?


Bcz ceramic...
So not numbers per se, bit the entire insert surface is reflective, almost like a mirror


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Techme said:


> The bezel insert numbers on the Hima/q looks more legible from all angles. The Merkur numbers look quite reflective on certain angles, similar to the ceramic Steinhart bezel inserts. Is this true in real life?


I have the Uroborus version which I believe is the same at the Merkur and the numbers do indeed disappear at certain angles.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Bcz ceramic...
> So not numbers per se, bit the entire insert surface is reflective, almost like a mirror


But is the Hima ceramic with engraved numbers? The ceramic dials in my collection don't reflect like the Merkur.

Its hard to tell with watches sometimes based on photos, a bit like sunburst dials.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Both are ceramic. Merkur is like the original mm300 kinda ghosty but nit like steinhart it is visible at all angles. Himq is etched ceramic fully lumed. Both dials are matte. Sad but lume is significantly better on Himq.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Both are ceramic. Merkur is like the original mm300 kinda ghosty but nit like steinhart it is visible at all angles. Himq is etched ceramic fully lumed. Both dials are matte. Sad but lume is significantly better on Himq.


I agree the ceramic is quite reflective but readable. 
It is interesting that Himq has better lume because I find the lume on the Merkur good for BGW9. It dims fairly quickly compared to my Seiko and C3 watches and is not as intense but it lasts the night and is always readable.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Double post so I thought I would upload a new picture:








I seriously love this watch. It keeps time within +/- 2s/d. The finish is ridiculously good, I love the way the 5 piece bracelet sits in the lugs and the crispness of the bezel action. The Miyota is so smooth, I love just watching the sweep. I bought this to see if I would want to buy a MM300, but outside of true 300m WR I can't really think of reason, especially with the new $3200 price tag and the inflated used market prices. This is an excellent watch on its own


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> ... Now I really appreciate if any has a photo to show what is under the Merkur bezel.


I was curious as well. It seems to be a copy of the MM300 retaining ring:









Please note to open you need to turn the ring clockwise.

















The o-ring is quite loose and sits in a wide groove - Be careful not to pinch or crimp it when putting it back together 

















On nato today


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

drwindsurf said:


> I was curious as well. It seems to be a copy of the *MM300 retaining ring:*


And, do U know of that is different from the standard Seiko 5 (and most Prospex) ring?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> And, do U know of that is different from the standard Seiko 5 (and most Prospex) ring?


Standard rings do not unscrew and have no notches to use a vice on.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

georgefl74 said:


> Standard rings do not unscrew and have no notches to use a vice on.


So, that's a NO I take it?

(I am a simple person, l I like simple answers. ;-) )


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> So, that's a NO I take it?
> 
> (I am a simple person, l I like simple answers. ;-) )


Well you just happen to be out of luck then cause I'm monitoring this thread 

As you can see the notches are really obvious although it's hard to turn them and you may scratch the crystal during doing so


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

drwindsurf said:


> I was curious as well. It seems to be a copy of the MM300 retaining ring:


That is great thank you. It looks like Merkur is 1:1 copy of the MM300. I read somewhere here original bezel fits Merkur without any issue. Now I let my HIMQ fly to a new home, I read in modding thread some opened it without any issue even it is stated as "loose". I guess my copy was .....up with a thread locker or over-tighten. It is not a stuck bolt under your car you can not just burn it to open.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> That is great thank you. It looks like Merkur is 1:1 copy of the MM300. I read somewhere here original bezel fits Merkur without any issue. Now I let my HIMQ fly to a new home, I read in modding thread some opened it without any issue even it is stated as "loose". I guess my copy was .....up with a thread locker or over-tighten. It is not a stuck bolt under your car you can not just burn it to open.


I also forgot to mention that it opens clockwise not counter clockwise as one would expect - I wonder if that is why you had trouble?


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

drwindsurf said:


> Double post so I thought I would upload a new picture:
> View attachment 13531521
> 
> 
> I seriously love this watch. It keeps time within +/- 2s/d. The finish is ridiculously good, I love the way the 5 piece bracelet sits in the lugs and the crispness of the bezel action. The Miyota is so smooth, I love just watching the sweep. I bought this to see if I would want to buy a MM300, but outside of true 300m WR I can't really think of reason, especially with the new $3200 price tag and the inflated used market prices. This is an excellent watch on its own


I totally agree with your assessment of the Merkur MM Homage. I have two of them, and both are nearly perfect timekeepers! I would guess that the shiny surface of the bezel insert is not very resistant to scratches, but apparently the real Seiko MM bezel insert is not very scratch resistant, either.


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> you may scratch the crystal during doing so


Maybe if you're using a diamond wrench, otherwise I doubt it.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

VF1Valkyrie said:


> Maybe if you're using a diamond wrench, otherwise I doubt it.


You mean the sapphire on this watch. I am used to having Seiko-cheapo hardlex


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Ed P. said:


> I totally agree with your assessment of the Merkur MM Homage. I have two of them, and both are nearly perfect timekeepers! I would guess that the shiny surface of the bezel insert is not very resistant to scratches, but apparently the real Seiko MM bezel insert is not very scratch resistant, either.


The bezel is ceramic, yes it is shiny but it seems very hard. I haven't scratched it yet and I really don't baby my watches.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't have the MM homage(yet), but I also own 2 other MERKURS; and I agree with your assessment as well.
Dang well-made watches.
And for the money? Insanely good value.

Will definitely add a few more to the collection.



Ed P. said:


> I totally agree with your assessment of the Merkur MM Homage. I have two of them, and both are nearly perfect timekeepers! I would guess that the shiny surface of the bezel insert is not very resistant to scratches, but apparently the real Seiko MM bezel insert is not very scratch resistant, either.


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

hell every1 i got a uroborus version and its a well made watch this one is with i think with Chinese 2130 which is an eta clone 
what bugs me is that dial is 1 or 2 clicks to the left How hard is it to open it up and center the dial ? has anyone done this here


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

double post sorry


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

mkeric1 said:


> hell every1 i got a uroborus version and its a well made watch this one is with i think with Chinese 2130 which is an eta clone
> what bugs me is that dial is 1 or 2 clicks to the left How hard is it to open it up and center the dial ? has anyone done this here


Opening the case is fairly straight forward (look on page 136). 
Are you sure it the dial and not the bezel?


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

drwindsurf said:


> Opening the case is fairly straight forward (look on page 136).
> Are you sure it the dial and not the bezel?


im 100 percent thanks for your reply


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

I love the way the bracelet fits between the lugs and the preciseness of the bezel rotation


----------



## littlej (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi all i have the himq version nice watch keeps good time the lume stays very good all night long maybe i got lucky as everything lines up ok and the drilled lugs are good to I've had the crown out i was suprised to see 3 rubber seals on the stem on the down side the bezel pops off way to easy and I'm unsure if the crystal will keep water out I'm not sure how the crystal is fitted in to it's housing everything else has gasket's any info on the crystal and housing would be handy all told i think good value for the money


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

On a leather NATO tonight


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Snowy morning here


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

On a Crafter Blue with a MM300 clasp - awesome combination


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Back on Bracelet for the past week...with the Seiko clasp


----------



## edboner (Feb 8, 2015)

Thank you so much for sharing this very helpful info!

I would appreciate getting some tips on how to remove the bezel without scratching the case!...Thanks!



drwindsurf said:


> I was curious as well. It seems to be a copy of the MM300 retaining ring:
> 
> View attachment 13534893
> 
> ...


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

edboner said:


> Thank you so much for sharing this very helpful info!
> 
> I would appreciate getting some tips on how to remove the bezel without scratching the case!...Thanks!


I know a lot of people just put some tape on the corner of the of the watch or tape on the knife they are using. I just slide the knife in gently because you are just prying.
Good luck


----------



## edboner (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks for the tip!



drwindsurf said:


> I know a lot of people just put some tape on the corner of the of the watch or tape on the knife they are using. I just slide the knife in gently because you are just prying.
> Good luck


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

tertuliano said:


> Lonely in the beach, without diving
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's IMO the problem with this type of Asian manufacturing - the luck comes into play as a factor. I'm sure hundreds of watches from this seller may be decent enough, but there are always the typical quality control issues and one never knows what's gonna get. That's why I appreciate the certainty of purchasing from proven names in the industry - the confidence that brands like Seiko, Certina, Doxa, Oris, Longines, Omega, Rolex, etc inspire has taken many decades to establish and is not based on selling 5 acceptable watches and 2 not so good.


----------



## edboner (Feb 8, 2015)

drwindsurf said:


> I know a lot of people just put some tape on the corner of the of the watch or tape on the knife they are using. I just slide the knife in gently because you are just prying.
> Good luck


With all the information you have provided, my watchmaker had a smooth time opening my Merkur (his first encounter), and was able to regulate it to +1 sec per day. The only bit of difficulty he encountered was removing the over-tightened screw (with loctite?) securing the stem to the crown.

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

edboner said:


> With all the information you have provided, my watchmaker had a smooth time opening my Merkur (his first encounter), and was able to regulate it to +1 sec per day. The only bit of difficulty he encountered was removing the over-tightened screw (with loctite?) securing the stem to the crown.
> 
> Thanks again for the help!


+1 is awesome...I mine was running at +2.7 until I hit so hard I knocked the bezel off not it is +17...still within spec but I miss the awesome accuracy


----------



## edboner (Feb 8, 2015)

That was a bit unfortunate...but, you could be thankful that it affected only the accuracy which could be corrected!



drwindsurf said:


> +1 is awesome...I mine was running at +2.7 until I hit so hard I knocked the bezel off not it is +17...still within spec but I miss the awesome accuracy


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

edboner said:


> That was a bit unfortunate...but, you could be thankful that it affected only the accuracy which could be corrected!


Very true...I am just waiting to see if settles down on it's own...if not I'll open it up in a month and play with it


----------



## edboner (Feb 8, 2015)

drwindsurf said:


> Very true...I am just waiting to see if settles down on it's own...if not *I'll open it up in a month and play with it *


Yes, that would be another opportunity for you to get that great sense of accomplishment!


----------



## Wallace Reynolds (Mar 16, 2008)

Not much I can add to whats already been said about the Merkur. Just want to show you guys how awesome it looks with the OEM MM300 bezel. Its just a work of art! That was my first mod to the Merkur.





In the spring I'm ready to take the Merkur to the next level. Stay tuned!



If you interested in making the same bezel mod to your Merkur I have a MM300 bezel for sale in the parts forum.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Wallace Reynolds said:


> Not much I can add to whats already been said about the Merkur. Just want to show you guys how awesome it looks with the OEM MM300 bezel. Its just a work of art! That was my first mod to the Merkur.
> 
> In the spring I'm ready to take the Merkur to the next level. Stay tuned!
> 
> If you interested in making the same bezel mod to your Merkur I have a MM300 bezel for sale in the parts forum.


That looks fantastic...I also like the Jubilee Braclet and MM300 clasp 
I waffle between loving the way the bezel insert disappears in some light and wanting to change it 
Your final mod will look awesome


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

edboner said:


> With all the information you have provided, my watchmaker had a smooth time opening my Merkur (his first encounter), and was able to regulate it to +1 sec per day. The only bit of difficulty he encountered was removing the over-tightened screw (with loctite?) securing the stem to the crown.
> 
> Thanks again for the help!


How did your watchmaker remove the stem - I opened it up and I could not find a release for the stem and crown. I know on the 9015 there is a release on the bottom of the movement but I could not access it. On the Seiko there is release on top.
Did your Watch maker remove the crown and slide the movement out with the stem still attached?
Any guidance would be appreciated - thank you.


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

It seems no more Merkurs on ebay, but some new Marinemaster homages took their place called Himq, which by the other hand can make Sharkey (with their name/fish logo) feel proud of the way it sounds/looks... If somebody knows how this (Himq...) should be pronounced and what it means now is the moment to throw some light, also would be usefull to tell how is the quality of these homages - how do they compare to Merkur and Sharkey. From the pictures Himq seems half way from Sharkey to Merkur (the latter having the best finish/build quality).


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

M52Power said:


> It seems no more Merkurs on ebay, but some new Marinemaster homages took their place called Himq, which by the other hand can make Sharkey (with their name/fish logo) feel proud of the way it sound/look... If somebody knows how this should be pronounced and what it means now is the moment to throw some light, also would be usefull to tell how is the quality of these homages - how do they compare with Merkur and Sharkey. From the pictures Himq seems half way from Sharkey to Merkur (the last having the best finish/build quality).]


It would be great to know - I have been really impressed with the build quality of the Merkur 








on leather today


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

They are equally priced, and TBH Himq (OMG...) doesn't look bad (at least on pictures). Up to now it seems Merkur is the clear winner in quality/looks/finish - does anybody has some information in regard to new Merkurs coming, or was it just a limited-time project which's over? 
Nevertheless the Himq may be a not bad alternative until the real thing is in the reach.


----------



## edboner (Feb 8, 2015)

Yes!

The semi-flat end of the stem is inserted into the split end of the crown (that was how it appeared to my ageing eyes), and the joint is secured in place with a screw. Once the screw is out, the crown could then be pulled out, leaving the stem on the movement.

My watchmaker had a difficult time loosening the screw because it was a bit overtightened at the factory.



drwindsurf said:


> How did your watchmaker remove the stem - I opened it up and I could not find a release for the stem and crown. I know on the 9015 there is a release on the bottom of the movement but I could not access it. On the Seiko there is release on top.
> *Did your Watch maker remove the crown and slide the movement out with the stem still attached?*
> Any guidance would be appreciated - thank you.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

edboner said:


> Yes!
> 
> The semi-flat end of the stem is inserted into the split end of the crown (that was how it appeared to my ageing eyes), and the joint is secured in place with a screw. Once the screw is out, the crown could then be pulled out, leaving the stem on the movement.
> 
> My watchmaker had a difficult time loosening the screw because it was a bit overtightened at the factory.


Thank you


----------



## edboner (Feb 8, 2015)

Just for info of those interested...this Merkur had been exposed to my ocean and pool swimming over the holidays, and survived!...next test would be a bit of diving.


----------



## edboner (Feb 8, 2015)

Tried MM300 DE39AZ and Crafter Blue on my Merkur...both looked great!


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

I have the Crafter Blue and it is great -


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

It's a shame Crafter Blue make only 20mm and 22mm width bands. They are mostly Seiko-specified manufacturer, and there are gorgeous 24mm strap width divers which would look terrific on their bands.


----------



## edboner (Feb 8, 2015)

drwindsurf said:


> I have the Crafter Blue and it is great -


Yes, it was your post showing your Merkur on Crafter Blue and MM300 clasp that egged me to order one!...thanks for that post!


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

did you ever finish the mod? (hands/dial)



Wallace Reynolds said:


> Not much I can add to whats already been said about the Merkur. Just want to show you guys how awesome it looks with the OEM MM300 bezel. Its just a work of art! That was my first mod to the Merkur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blackm1 (May 19, 2014)

In general, how would you say Merkur compares to Himq/Hima?

In previous posts I found Merkur is generally better: how? Just in case/bracelet finishing, or also in general construction (screw system for bezel and crystal for examle)?
You could say the difference is noticeable?

I see Himq comes also with 9015 movement, as the Merkur.


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Does anyone know if the inserts on the Himq and Merkur are interchangeable? I know the bezel itself is different but Id love a lumed insert for my Merkur


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

PixlPutterMan said:


> Does anyone know if the inserts on the Himq and Merkur are interchangeable? I know the bezel itself is different but Id love a lumed insert for my Merkur


I've ordered one I'll post when it arrives. - it is literally coming on the slow boat from China (latest possible delivery is June 4)


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

drwindsurf said:


> I've ordered one I'll post when it arrives. - it is literally coming on the slow boat from China (latest possible delivery is June 4)


Did you order both watches or just the spare bezel insert?


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

PixlPutterMan said:


> Did you order both watches or just the spare bezel insert?


Just the bezel insert


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

drwindsurf said:


> Just the bezel insert


Didnt know you could just order the insert, where does one do that?


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

PixlPutterMan said:


> Didnt know you could just order the insert, where does one do that?


Ebay...
Here is where I got mine but I think you can get them elsewhere...I am not sure if it will work in the Merkur - I thought the HIMQ was the same as the Merkur when I ordered it:
https://www.ebay.ca/itm/HIMQ-SBDX00...e1:m:m9ueT9SphNRMLZzAQID1ozg&var=453254280209


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey guys, is the Merkur mm300 available anywhere?


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

drwindsurf said:


> Ebay...
> Here is where I got mine but I think you can get them elsewhere...I am not sure if it will work in the Merkur - I thought the HIMQ was the same as the Merkur when I ordered it:
> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/HIMQ-SBDX00...e1:m:m9ueT9SphNRMLZzAQID1ozg&var=453254280209


My fingers are crossed


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

supawabb said:


> Hey guys, is the Merkur mm300 available anywhere?


I don't think so. I looked everywhere I knew to look and could not find one. I decided to order the newest HIMQ version. Still a silly name but the new script/font is better.

I bought it based off of DEMO111's recommendation via some PM's we traded the other day.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/HIMQ-SBDX0...var=453417200666&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

There is also the Sharkey version which looks better with the shark logo over the HIMQ text. But I did not want a Seagull ST2130 or an ETA 2824-2. I've read too many posts about the hand winding issues. I don't cae about hi beat vs low beat movements. I want reliability.

https://www.heimdallr.watch/dive-wa...0_automatic/51-strap-stainless_steel_bracelet


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Rocat said:


> I don't think so. I looked everywhere I knew to look and could not find one. I decided to order the newest HIMQ version. Still a silly name but the new script/font is better.
> 
> I bought it based off of DEMO111's recommendation via some PM's we traded the other day.
> 
> ...


Thank you Rocat. Thought I read the Merkur version is of better quality/construction than the other 2 (HIMQ and Sharky/heimdallr)


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

supawabb said:


> Thank you Rocat. Thought I read the Merkur version is of better quality/construction than the other 2 (HIMQ and Sharky/heimdallr)


I believe it is. But imo they are so close in looks that it doesn't matter to me. I did read where the HIMQ and maybe Sharkey use a different setup under the bezel for the crystal retention. Merkur is supposed to be the exact same as the Seiko for crystal retention. In terms of up close inspection the Merkur maybe better. But honestly at arms length, they probably all look the same. I am looking forward to my homage watch as the "Real Deal Seiko MM300" is out of my budget. I've been happy with my Chinese Tunas so I figure the HIMQ will be as good. If it is, I'll be happy.

I thought I read somewhere that a member had a HIMQ and a Merkur and said his HIMQ had better lume than the Merkur. I wouldn't hold that as fact across the board since it was just one member though.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Rocat said:


> I believe it is. But imo they are so close in looks that it doesn't matter to me. I did read where the HIMQ and maybe Sharkey use a different setup under the bezel for the crystal retention. Merkur is supposed to be the exact same as the Seiko for crystal retention. In terms of up close inspection the Merkur maybe better. But honestly at arms length, they probably all look the same. I am looking forward to my homage watch as the "Real Deal Seiko MM300" is out of my budget. I've been happy with my Chinese Tunas so I figure the HIMQ will be as good. If it is, I'll be happy.
> 
> I thought I read somewhere that a member had a HIMQ and a Merkur and said his HIMQ had better lume than the Merkur. I wouldn't hold that as fact across the board since it was just one member though.


I wasn't sure if I liked the lumed triangle on the HIMQ over the triangle pip on the Merkur. Will see what happens as I am also looking for a Zoretto Jota at the moment.


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

drwindsurf said:


> Ebay...
> Here is where I got mine but I think you can get them elsewhere...I am not sure if it will work in the Merkur - I thought the HIMQ was the same as the Merkur when I ordered it:
> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/HIMQ-SBDX00...e1:m:m9ueT9SphNRMLZzAQID1ozg&var=453254280209


Is it here yet? Is it here yet? Is it here yet?


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

With the long links of the bracelet I had to replace the stock clasp with a longer one to get a better fit (more micro adjust holes)

Its like a whole new watch now


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Mod almost complete...I still need to swap out the bezel insert - hopefully tonight


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

drwindsurf said:


> Mod almost complete...I still need to swap out the bezel insert - hopefully tonight
> 
> View attachment 14201673


Those new hands too?


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

PixlPutterMan said:


> Those new hands too?


Yes...Unfortunately, I crushed the pinion putting the original hands back on. Merkur uses a custom pinion and Seiko sized hands, so I needed to get new hands with the new Miyota 9015.


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

drwindsurf said:


> Yes...Unfortunately, I crushed the pinion putting the original hands back on. Merkur uses a custom pinion and Seiko sized hands, so I needed to get new hands with the new Miyota 9015.


Note to self, dont even touch the hands on my watch


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

PixlPutterMan said:


> With the long links of the bracelet I had to replace the stock clasp with a longer one to get a better fit (more micro adjust holes)
> 
> Its like a whole new watch now


Where did you buy a Divers clasp? Or did you have a spare one in your parts box?

Funny, I just installed and sized the bracelet for my HIMQ MM300. I removed two links and thought I had a good fit but I was wrong.

I went back and forth reinstalling and removing one additional link for about thirty minutes. I finally came to the same conclusion you did. I need another clasp with more micro adjustments. The range of micro adjustments on mine equal about a half link but it needs to be a full links length. The bracelet is adequate but nothing fancy or special.

Any way I figure I'd share a few photos and a tip. I was having a heck of a time holding on to the bracelet to even get it installed on the case. It was super slick. A light bulb went off and I realized I needed to wash the bracelet to get the residual oils off of it. A quick dip under the sink with some soap and the bracelet was much easier to hold on to and manipulate.

Currently I am having to wear the watch on my right wrist which it fits perfectly. But it feels WEIRD. My right wrist is a bit smaller than my left as I am left handed.







View attachment 14204929


Who only puts 3 micro adjustments on a Dive watch bracelet?


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

I got this one, its perfect.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-TAIKON...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649



Rocat said:


> Where did you buy a Divers clasp? Or did you have a spare one in your parts box?
> 
> Funny, I just installed and sized the bracelet for my HIMQ MM300. I removed two links and thought I had a good fit but I was wrong.
> 
> ...


----------



## trailhead (Jun 7, 2009)

why buy a fake when you get get the real thing ,makes no sense


----------



## trailhead (Jun 7, 2009)

Exactly great post


----------



## trailhead (Jun 7, 2009)

What did you expect buying a fake watch from china, get what you pay for


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

trailhead said:


> why buy a fake when you get get the real thing ,makes no sense ........... What did you expect buying a fake watch from china, get what you pay for ..........


On a thread specifically ABOUT a clone? That most people who posted here LIKE, and discussing WHY it might be worth their time? :roll:

That's how you lose friends* even before you start making them. Just sayin. ;-)


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

trailhead said:


> why buy a fake when you get get the real thing ,makes no sense


Why join a forum if you are going to contribute a post once a month?

ALSO, its not a fake, its a homage. No where on any of these watches does it say Seiko.

Why get a $15 steak when you can go to Ruth Chris and pay $90......


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

PixlPutterMan said:


> Why join a forum if you are going to contribute a post once a month?
> 
> ALSO, its not a fake, its a homage. Now where on any of these watches does it say Seiko.
> 
> Why get a $15 steak when you can go to Ruth Chris and pay $90......


Because obviously the $90 steak is better. It costs more. Duh. LOLzzzzzzzzz

Some people are always going to be so douche. I just do this now instead of giving them my full on attention.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

".....Why get a $15 steak when you can go to Ruth Chris and pay $90......???"

"Because obviously the $90 steak is better. It costs more. Duh...."

Last week I was royally treated by dear friends to a very special $230 3 course dinner (minus drinks) at one of the best 2 michelin star restaurants in the UK. I ate fillet steak which was perhaps $130 dish. It was the most expensive plate of food I've ever eaten or will ever eat again. Was it the best steak? No (I have cooked better) but if you factor in it was a better cut, from a better carcass, better handled, better aged, better cooked, better served, better accompanied, in a better environment, and I was wearing my best shirt and on my best behaviour. Yeh, it was the best. I know a thing or two about steak cos I'm a carnivore and eat it once a week, and cos I'm a master Butcher by training, and was a wholesale supplier of some of the best beef in Britain until changing vocations.

The Tuna is objectively better than the Merkur at every point, and you pay for that. However, rather than a $15 steak to a $90 steak, maybe a better analogy for the Merkur to the Seiko Emperor would be a $15 burger to a $90 steak. I love burgers - just aint steak.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Rocat said:


> Where did you buy a Divers clasp? Or did you have a spare one in your parts box?
> 
> Funny, I just installed and sized the bracelet for my HIMQ MM300. I removed two links and thought I had a good fit but I was wrong.
> 
> ...


I bought an MM300 ratcheting clasp with 4 micro adjusts for $50 on WUS...I see them on eBay as well. It is a great clasp and as the bracelet and watch are 1:1 (at least with the Merkur) it works perfectly...18mm
The problem is with the original design by Seiko, the links are a little too long...but it is super comfortable once you get it sorted.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

PixlPutterMan said:


> I got this one, its perfect.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-TAIKON...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


Thank you PixlPutterMan

Adding pictures of the clasp I bought off eBay based on PPM's recommendation. The clasp is on my HIMQ MM300 homage. 6 micro adjustments are a godsend. It's not polished on the sides like the stock bracelet. But I'll take 6 micro adjustments over polished clasp sides any day of the week. It's well worth the $21.99 I spent.


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Been loving mine on leather lately


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

drwindsurf said:


> Mod almost complete...I still need to swap out the bezel insert - hopefully tonight
> 
> View attachment 14201673


Any luck with that insert?


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

PixlPutterMan said:


> Any luck with that insert?


I didn't have any time last week  and this week I am travelling for work...Hopefully on the weekend. I really want to see if works - but I don't want to rush it


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

drwindsurf said:


> I didn't have any time last week  and this week I am travelling for work...Hopefully on the weekend. I really want to see if works - but I don't want to rush it


Alright, you are out of time  Your job is getting in the way now lol


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Can't decide.....


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Well, I decided to make a franken homage.

Kept the merkur as it's the superior build and most accurate homage, but sourced end links from HIMQ as they sit better and turn down better than the merkur. Got an engraved HIMQ insert and spent 3 hours modifying the bezel to accept it.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

PixlPutterMan said:


> Well, I decided to make a franken homage.
> 
> Kept the merkur as it's the superior build and most accurate homage, but sourced end links from HIMQ as they sit better and turn down better than the merkur. Got an engraved HIMQ insert and spent 3 hours modifying the bezel to accept it.


That looks fantastic! Great work


----------



## cap.v (Aug 21, 2019)

What is the best place to buy Merkur mm? Does it remain the best Marine master clone now?


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

cap.v said:


> What is the best place to buy Merkur mm? Does it remain the best Marine master clone now?


I don't think they are available new anymore. Your best bet would be to look out for a used one from Merkur or Ouroboros as they seem to be the same but with different engravings and dial markings.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

cap.v said:


> What is the best place to buy Merkur mm? Does it remain the best Marine master clone now?


Search for PROXIMA.
I've heard good things about them.


----------



## cap.v (Aug 21, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> Search for PROXIMA.


All their models have NH35. I think 9015 in Merkur was a big plus.

Actually found one: https://www.proximawatches.com/DIVER-WATCHES?product_id=287. But "0 Product(s) Sold".


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

cap.v said:


> What is the best place to buy Merkur mm? Does it remain the best Marine master clone now?


I was actually thinking about selling mine, if you're in the US. PM me and we can discuss it if you're interested.


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

How does the finish on these things really compare to the Seiko? Folks seem awestruck by the mm300 because of the polishing I guess. In pictures, I can see no difference between the two. 

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Cinjent said:


> How does the finish on these things really compare to the Seiko? Folks seem awestruck by the mm300 because of the polishing I guess. In pictures, I can see no difference between the two.
> 
> Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


You can certainly tell the difference, side by side. That said for what you pay, the Merkur is stellar.


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

PixlPutterMan said:


> You can certainly tell the difference, side by side. That said for what you pay, the Merkur is stellar.


I'd think that if they gotta be side by side to see the difference, that's pretty good.

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

i have a uroborus version
i havnt worn it in a year so put it up for sale 
its too top heavy for me


----------



## Wallace Reynolds (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi, I know of a place where you can pickup a gen MM300 bezel for 100€. Its the perfect mod for the Merkur and other marinemaster homages. I've done it to my Merkur and I'm super happy. If interested in the bezel send me a pm.


----------



## Wallace Reynolds (Mar 16, 2008)

If anyone is interested I know where to buy a used gen MM300 bezel for 100€. These are becoming pretty rare, especially for that price. I have a gen marinemaster bezel on my Merkur and it looks amazing. Contact me if your interested.


----------



## GoldenArch (Dec 23, 2017)

Wallace Reynolds said:


> If anyone is interested I know where to buy a used gen MM300 bezel for 100€. These are becoming pretty rare, especially for that price. I have a gen marinemaster bezel on my Merkur and it looks amazing. Contact me if your interested.


I'd also like to know where the hell to buy the watch. Dried up in my searches.


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Wallace Reynolds said:


> If anyone is interested I know where to buy a used gen MM300 bezel for 100€. These are becoming pretty rare, especially for that price. I have a gen marinemaster bezel on my Merkur and it looks amazing. Contact me if your interested.


Lets see some pics of that!!!!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

GoldenArch said:


> I'd also like to know where the hell to buy the watch. Dried up in my searches.





PixlPutterMan said:


> Lets see some pics of that!!!!


This is not branded, but most likely made by the same factory as MERKUR, if the BLUE lume is any indicator.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ceramic-Be...hash=item1cdf41c0dc:m:mnIwUvIHHot-252jjGGPg-w


----------



## Wallace Reynolds (Mar 16, 2008)

Here is my Merkur with mm300 gen bezel, dial and bracelet/clasp. Had to stick on an after market crown because the Merkur crown was glued to the miyota stem. Next I want to implant a seiko NH35 from another homage so I can use my gen mm300 hands and install a gen chapter ring and crown. Oh yeah, and to get my f****** date to line up in the dial window. Which wasn't possible with the miyota.

URL=http://cubeupload.com/im/Aztime/a97image.jpeg]







[/URL]


----------



## Wallace Reynolds (Mar 16, 2008)

The mm300 bezel I mentioned earlier is still available on the German regional ebay. Here is the link:

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...dx001-oder-sbdx017-diver/1300134818-156-16719

You have two options on buying the bezel:

1. You can contact the seller directly and broker the deal yourself. Which is not possible if you trying from the U.S. For some reason you're not able to communicate to someone on the site from outside the EU.

2. I can function as the middle man, which I have done on two earlier bezel deals for members of watchuseek. For this service I charge a small finders fee of 30€. In addition, other costs include bezel 95€, shipping from German to Finland 10€ and shipping from Finland to US 20€. Total cost: 155€.

Keep in mind this is not a business for me. I just want to give someone else the opportunity to experience the transformation that happens with a gen bezel. And as the costs of MM300 parts skyrocket this opportunity is becoming harder and harder to achieve (at least in an economical way).


----------



## Wallace Reynolds (Mar 16, 2008)

That gen MM300 bezel I mentioned is now sold. Somebody got a great deal. Hopefully it was somebody from this thread..


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

Does anyone know if a MM300 Crafter Blue band would fit these homages? I bought a Heimdallr MM300 with ETA 2824-2 which is a gorgeous watch and want to put it one of those straps as I like them a lot. Thanks


----------

